# The hidden



## megamania

Time for a new storyhour taking place in eberron.  The players are made up of various ages, experience and relationships.  Ages range from 12 to 43 as the players include friends of my children, their relatives and even some of my players from the creation schema. Some of these players have never played eberron or even 3.5 rules.  

The hidden involves draconic prophecies and the rise of a powerful aberrational force and its ruler.   We begin at level 3 and i hope to exceed 20.

Thoise that have read my storyhours before know i tend to interweave my storyhours as powerful groups should not be limited to just their own little adventures.  Expect cameos and nods to most of my existing storyhours.  This doesn't mean you have to read them to understand them- it merely i believes makes it more real and with more continuity.

So, here are my players and let us begin......

Tim   warforged artificer with a thing for dragons and draconic prophecy (TRUTH)
Goblin cleric of the Keeper and member of the Web (KHIIS)
Cathy    elven swashbuckler and gambler  (ROSE)
elven archer and killer (CATHERINA)
Saige   shifter druid / ranger (TOM)
Brad   human fighter with interest in magic (CY)
Jeff    warforger fighter (RAF)
Jared  1/2 orc druid (BIG HANDS)


----------



## megamania

Space for possible links


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 001
11/30/12
“EVIL SEEKING EVIL” 


NEAR LAKESIDE, KARRNATH
RHAAN 21, 996

The woman falls to the floor, her neck snapped like a twig.  Devoid of clothing, one can see the multiple bruises and beatings on her.   “Hurm-  I was starting to have fun.  Quintos- this has better be good.  The large murderous and vile man walks away from the three bodies either on the bed or on the floor beside it.  A large green tinted tattoo of a green flame can be seen on his back.  He stalks towards a cloth covered crystal that is glowing.

When removing the cloth, a blurry image of an elf dressed in green and black can be seen.  He has a similar tattoo but on his cheek.

“Quintos.   What have you learned?”

“Lord Vollax.  I think we have found what you sought in the Caves of Gullan.”

“Any trouble?”

The elf steps aside to allow the menacing man to see behind him.  The head of a Copper Dragon can be seen on the floor.  “Nothing we could not handle.”

“Show me then.”

The elf side steps aside again with a sickly smile of anticipation on his face.  Glowing symbols and marks are on the cavern wall and ceiling.

“It reads-  The ….”

“I can see it myself.”

The large man grabs a quill and fresh parchment and begins to write it down.

HIDDEN IS THE POWER OF AN AGE
HIDDEN IS THE RUINS OF THE GREAT CITIES
HIDDEN IS THE MEANS TO USE IT ALL
HIDDEN BY MISTS REVEALED
HIDDEN IT WILL BE NO MORE
HIDDEN NO LONGER- THE DAY OF NINES

“Hidden.”

“Sir?”

“Our new operation will be referred to as The Hidden.  Based on the two other Prophesies I have found this Power is located in the Shadow Marches.   Assemble a team and go immediately.”

“Yes Lord Vollax.  Your will and that of the Emerald Claw will be done.”

The crystal globe goes dead.   The murderous man replaces the cloth onto it and turns to the three bodies.  “I should be going soon.  Your father will be up soon and as much as it would please me to see his face, I must be going.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 002
12/01/12
“LADY ir’SILVERMANE” 

EYRE 1, 999 – THE DOCKS OF YRLAG IN THE MORNING-

“Everyone off me ship and have a g’d day.  Welcome to Yrlag.” Calls out the sea weathered old captain.  Several groups of adventurers leave including a halfling that races ahead pointing at perceived wonders of the new frontier of Khorvaire.  Politely waiting for everyone to leave are two humans.  Each are dressed as nobles and have a presence of nobility- especially the woman.

The captain scowls at each departing passenger.  Then the woman comes up from the rear.  “Lady ir’Silvermane.  Welcome to Yrlag.   I hopes yore have a good stay.  Be careful of the locals.  They can be troublesome with outsiders.” warns the captain as he gives a large toothless smile and a wink.

“Thank you- good captain.  I am sure we can handle any situation that may arise.” Says the woman in a silver and white traveling dress.  The man beside her says nothing but politely smiles and nods to the captain before looking out to the small city.  

The captain leers at her as she walks off the plank to the dock.  With a smack of his lips he turns and returns to his cabin to count his money and drink Lhazaaran Rum (straight from Yrlag).

“What do you think of the city of Yrlag thus far?” she asks the man.

“The use of docks is interesting.  They have adopted well to the life here.”  He says somewhat sheepishly and very quietly.

“The living does that.  Especially the humans and gobliniods.   It is why they thrive.”

“What of the Prophecy?”

“Already?  Dear- enjoy this city- this world more first.   Soon we will not be able to walk about the people as we are without a panic.”

“They may run from me but not you.  You are too beautiful.”

Both blushing, they walk on in silence.

EYRE 2, 999

Lady ir’Silvermane looks about the few businesses that would possibly interest an adventurer new to the area.   The man that accompanied her has already gone inside the shop.   The shopkeeper, a skinny gnome with greasy hair and finger nails that have not seen a file in years, nods to the young man.  “Welcome to Nick Nack’s    “Nick Knack’s and things”.  He climbs down a ladder that has been patched twice with drift wood.   “What can I do for you?”

“I…we seek books, supplies  and maybe a guide.”

The gnome’s bushy eye brows sharply rise.  “You lad are an… adventurer?”

“I seek-“  He is cut off by the woman as she walks in. “We seek guides and books about the swamp and any legends here.”

The gnome’s eye brows remain raised and a frown now appears on his face.   He obviously doesn’t believe her or the man.  “Books you say?   I have some in the far corner.   As for guides- best place is the docks or the market.  Be careful though.  Local folks don’t always agree with travelers.”

“Any dock?” asks the woman.

“Avoid the ones in Old Yrlag.   Likely you will be robbed or… worse.    Try the docks near the Marked House’s area.   People don’t start trouble there… much.”

Shortly they leave Nick Nack’s and wander towards another store that looks promising.  

“SILVERMANE!”

Both the woman and man stop and give startled glances to each other before slowly turning around.
On a small watercraft near the dock is a man with a few crates and bundles on board.   His legs and hands are covered in mud.

“is that who I think it is?” whispers the man to the woman.

“Sir Whenduel!   What a … surprise.”
“I think he still has a crush on you.  I do not ….LIKE it.”

“What has it been?  A year…. Maybe more?”

“Why yes Dendril.   In Morgrave at the Hall of Antiquities I believe.”

The man whispers to her-  “If I had a tongue I doubt I could ever say his name three times quickly.”

The dirty noble awkwardly struggles with placing his boat alongside the dock.  He throws the rope up to the man to catch.  It hits his chest and it drops to the dock.  He looks at the dock where the rope lays then at the man in the boat with a mystified look.

“He wishes you to tether his ship darling.  Please amuse the man… I’ll keep this short.” She whispers while covering her mouth as if to hide a giggle.  

“Are you here exploring also?  I came here last month trying to discover the secrets of the Aberration nations that once thrived here thousands of years ago.”

“Oh-  That’s right.  You were at Morgrave researching … the creatures.”

“You say that like it is a disgusting thing.”

Under his breath the human mumbles “tentacles, drool, multiple eyes… all nice and natural sounding to me.  Sheer madness.”  He then stands up after tying an impossibly complicated knot to the dock, a knot further made permanent by a little use of magic.

“What ever happened to that warforged librarian aid in Morgrave?  Tome?”

“Books…. His name was Books.” She says glancing over to the man traveling with her.  

The man leans against the post where the rope is tied.  He has a stern look on his face.  He looks to the sky as the two talks about Morgrave University and the legendary civilization of aberrations.  He cannot help himself; he casts another spell onto the rope.  

“…and I meant this wonderful person while researching in Sharn-   may I introduce you to Zolan Keth.   Zolan, this is Dendril Whenduel.    We meant at Morgrave.

“It’s an honor good sir.   Lady, we must really be going I fear.”

“Later Dendril.   Perhaps we shall meet again.”

“It would be a pleasure.”

The couple turns and begin to walk away.  “What did you do?”

“Nothing.”

“I know you.”

“Nothing!”

“I could smell the magic in the air.    I want to say it was a warp wood spell and… I fear an evocation spell.”

A quiet poof is heard in the background and some people begin to yell “Fire!”.   Zolan is quite pleased with himself.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 003
1/26/13
“DOCKS OF YRLAG” 

EYRE 3, 999 – THE DOCKS OF YRLAG IN THE EVENING-

The dock city of Yrlag is always busy even at twilight.  Venders, Hiring groups and ladies of the night are but a small part of it.  One of the newest interests here is the House Ghallanda barge- Tymora’s Luck.  It is a casino barge that travels along the river the city sits on.   House Tharashk has an iron grip on the city’s activities and will not allow the barge to dock.   So each night the barge gets within 100 feet of the docks and the halflings come ashore and offer passage.   It annoys the orcs to a great deal.

One of the things that the halflings have done to encourage customers is offer free tickets to board the barge.   Rose Vidana, a valenar elf swashbuckler and would be professional gambler has talked her new friends to join her on the barge and collected the free tickets for everyone to come.   Tom Garvin, a druid ranger with a wolf companion named Maul quickly agreed to come.   RAF, a warforged warrior, has also agreed to come but has little interest to join in.   He was once a ceremonial guard in Wroat.  Maybe he can find some inner peace by guarding these people.  Maybe anyway.   Their newest friend, a human fighter with interest with magic joins them at the last moment.   

They have come early to the docks.  This will allow them to take in the sights before going on Tymora’s Luck.   They first see the community bulletin board.  This large 10 X10 foot wooden block is where people may post notes for all to see.  These notes go from wanted posters, hiring help, caravan requests and other more mundane notes of interest.  Two boisterous drunken humans are pointing at a note.  A handful of annoyed orcs glare at them.  Whatever the humans believe is funny displeases the orcs.  

Further down, a vender is trying to sell trinkets to some merchants whom have recently sold some Eberron shards they found to House Tharashk.  A Talenta Plains halfling watches all of this from the comfort of his dinosaur.    Loud commotion draws their attention down the docks.   Someone is forcing their way through the crowds and yelling the entire time.  RAF instinctively places his hand on his sword when he sees who it is.

The Emerald Claw.

There are four of them, a woman and three knights dressed in full plate.   Not the average group but still distinctively the Claw.   She is looking for a specific pilot of a ship and the people are quick to point him out.   The others follow RAF as he marches up them.   They have already climbed down the stairs of the dock to a floating platform where a small meager looking boat awaits them.  RAF and his friends are no experts on sailing but question the strength of the boat as the woman and three heavily armored agents climb aboard.   One of the knights seems to question it briefly himself but the woman demands him to climb in.  The ship nearly sinks from their weight.  As the pilot tries to warn the woman of the danger (he was not there would four- much less armored- passengers) she belittles him before the growing ground.  One of the knights sees something in the water and leans over.   The other two yell out in fear and throw their weight to the other side to avoid capsizing the 15 foot ship.   Over it goes with a curse from the woman-and a great deal of smiles and laughter from the people on the docks.

At this point, several goblins, one with a large and heavy series of bags and packs on its back, step up to Rose.   They try to sell their goods over and over to her.  Maul convinces them it is time to move on.

A new commotion comes in behind them-  Tusk d’Tharashk and his “deputies”.   Tusk is a very large orc wielding a double bladed axe.   He and his three orc buddies bully and control Tharashk law as he sees fit.   He walks to the dock’s edge and sees the woman placing spells on the knights to keep them from sinking.   The big orc sniffs and gives a sneer before turning around and commanding everyone to disperse.  Now.

He begins to stare down a vender for bribes when a halfling dressed in fine blue silken robes and two lightly armored halfling guards walk between him and his target.  He changes direction and turns to the drunken men by the message board.   He makes it clear they need to leave but the halfling steps up to him first.  He tries to ignore her but cannot.   “We have a drunk on our dock- why not be useful and clear him and his passed out friend!”   She is only a third of his height but makes up for it with her determination and fierceness. 

He leans over and tries to intimidate her.  Doesn’t.   “Comon boys, maybe we can have some fun.”

Followed by the halflings, the four orcs go onto the pier where the large row boats await.     A warforged dressed in robes carrying a quarterstaff with a ‘U’ shape on it watches everything with great interest.  The orcs go directly to the drunks.  The one is passed out and his drunken and unsteady friend acts to defend him.   He swings his empty tankard at Tusk whom easily steps back to avoid it.   Laughing, the large orc kicks the drunk in the chest and sends him into the river.  The man surfaces and seems barely able to swim.   Tusk then with his heavy boot rolls / kicks the unconscious man off the pier into the water.  The first man does all he can to save his friend as the crowd looks on.   All are afraid to act due to Tusk.   RAF begins to size him up for a fight but first another fight begins without the orc or warforged.

A goblin waving a staff and a dark glass ball is yelling and arguing at a ½ orc vender.   Each accuses the other of shoddy potions.  Many people are forming a curious ring around them.   A small and very silent goblin is moving from person to person.   It is proving to be a good night for him.  Wrath, RAF, Rose, Tom and Maul wander over to the argument.   Tusk and his deputies begin to move roughly through the crowd also.   The goblin spots the orc and decides tomorrow may be a better day to argue and leaves- quickly.   The goblin that was working the crowd now disappears behind the tents.

The group passes several more groups.   Women of the night, a rich couple complete with a body guard and a shifter with two Eldeen rangers.   The last two groups follow them onto the pier to gain access to the Tymora’s Luck.   A robed warforged has also chosen to join everyone along with a handful of merchants.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 004
1/26/13
“TYMORA’S  LUCK” 

EYRE 3, 999 – NIGHT TIME ON THE RIVER

“I am Truth.  Who are you?” asks the robed warforged.

RAF ignores him as he watches the Tymora coming in closer.

“I am Rose.” Says the female elf.

“Rose- like the flower?”  

“Yes.  Are you here to gamble also?”

“I am here to learn.  I seek the truth.”

They are interrupted by the halfling as they reach the barge.  Lines are thrown and gathered to anchor the smaller craft to the Tymora.  The first craft unloads first.  Then Rose’s craft.  Once up they are introduced to a Ghallanda halfling.  Her name is Dainah d’Ghallanda.  She is the host and runs the ship.  
Rose hopes to use her own dice but is not allowed.   Frowning, she puts her loaded dice back in her pocket.   She wins more than she loses.  Wrath considers playing and asks about the game.  The merchant’s wife asks for food and a halfling goes to get her some food.   Truth watches it all then decides to go upstairs onto the deck.

The deck is a large covered but open space.   Truth pulls out a large book from his pack.  Three different types of dragon shards are used to latch the cover down with leather straps.   On the cover is also a highly detailed image of a Silver Dragon.  The shifter that traveled with the rangers creeps up from downstairs.  RAF saw this and wonders what is happening.  He makes his way towards the stairs they used.

“We don’t like your kind.”  The shifter snarls at Truth.

“Readers?  Peaceful persons?” asks the warforged quietly.   He says it sincerely but it comes across as sarcastic.

“Don’t be stupid.  I want your money.”

“Stupid?   Money?”

“No one comes onto this craft without money.”

“No one looking to gamble.   I am not gambling- thus no money.”

“Don’t get smart with me!” and the shifter charges up to him.  The flash of a blade is spotted by Truth.  He blocks the strike and pushes the shifter back.   That is when RAF finally clears the narrow stairway and demands his attention.  RAF charges him and takes him down quickly and then throws his body over the edge.   Dainah d’Ghallanda hears the splash and sends guards upstairs.

RAF and Truth suggest there was no incident and the splash was her imagination or a large fish.  She lets it go but has her staff watch the two of them carefully.  The rangers that were with the shifter are also very watchful of the two warforged.   

Rose begins to lose when Truth spots something in the distance.   A fire on the docks.   The group has heard of fires on the docks where bodies are missing and never found.   Many are upset with House Tharashk’s lack of interest in stopping the arsons.  Some even feel they are responsible.   Rose and Truth want to go to shore but the halflings will not.  The merchant couple looks and begins to fear it is their home or a neighbors’ home.  

In time the barge travels close enough to shore that the transport boats come to them.  The merchants are quick to get out first leaving the second ship very crowded.   When the ship reaches the pier Rose and Truth push for the others to join them and go to the fire.

Their home is half burnt to the ground.  Their son is gone.

RAF is convinced it is the Emerald Claw.  The others believe goblins are part of it.   Talking to the people that travel during the night they learn of a criminal group of goblins known as the Web and suspect they are the arsonists and kidnappers.

Few will talk about the criminal group known as the Web.  The closest hint is to go to Old Town.   This is the original settlement of Yrlag.   Where the newer sections were built by House Tharashk to aid in the cultivating and sales of Eberron Shards, the older section is built in the mud.  It is a shanty town and dangerous at night.

It is 3am before they finally chase down (only to lose again) a goblin willing to speak to them.  This goblin hides on a roof top about ten feet above them before calling to them.   “Who you?” he calls out after dropping a pebble on RAF’s large shoulder pad.

“I am truth-“

“Are you?  You do not lie?” hisses out the goblin trying not to laugh.

“I SEEK the truth.   Thus why I am named such.”

“Seek?  You seek?   Why seek…. Friends of mine?”

“We wish you no harm-  we merely wish to investigate the fires here.   They are causing a great deal of harm to the local people.” Pleads Rose.

“Local people you say.   Bad this is.  Too bad.   Go away and leave us.” The goblin spits with annoyance.

RAF slams into the building punching holes into it.  The occupants inside are not impressed.   The goblin is gone.   “If it is not the goblins then it HAS to be the Claw.”

Nearing daylight they seek the claw now.   Inquiries lead them to a tavern that separates Yrlag and old town Yrlag.    They try the door and find is locked.  RAF is prepared to knock it down when Tom spots the sign that they will open shortly.   They opt to rest in the alley instead of the front porch.  A few hours pass when a man begins to yell at them while waving a broom over his head.  

“We are looking for a room where-“ Rose begins.

“A room?   I have two rooms available.   Each large enough for several people.  Food is available also.   Come!  Come! Come inside.”

Inside they sit down to the smell of cooking muffins, eggs and some sort of spiced meat.  RAF is not impressed.  Cy insists on enjoying some food.  Tom drops some food to the floor for Maul.  “We are looking for a woman-“ Truth begins.

“We are not that kind of tavern sir.” Interrupts the tavern owner.

“I know.   A woman and three large men.   They may be of the Emerald claw.” Follows up Truth.

“Yes.” He answers and RAF moves to the stairs quickly.

“They left at day break.  It is why I was up so early.  I was their wake-up call.”   RAF stops and seems to exhale in frustration.

Tossing a coin behind them, they are quick to be off as they head for the docks again.   The Emerald claw has hired another and better pilot and ship this time.   They hope to reach them in time.

They do not.

The Claw has over a half of an hour head start on them.  Witnesses say they went up river (as they tried the day before).   There are no other ships or pilots.

Rose smiles.  “If I get us a ship- should we really go after the Claw?”

RAF spins on his heel and glares at her.

Cy nods yes.

Truth is speaking to a vender just setting up.  She is offering maps and general information on the city.  She has helped the Claw and is willing to sell them the map she gave them and the information she gave them.   Tom agrees.

Rose pulls out a coin smirks to everyone and makes sure everyone is watching her.  She speaks a word and flips the coin into the water.   A large ship magically forms from the coin on the water’s surface.  “Tah-dah!” she exclaims.

Truth looks at her then at the ship.   “Who will pilot it?”

Together they figure out the basics.  RAF in particular helps.  His drive to hunt the claw is great indeed.

They work the ship east but not very quickly.   They come to realize this plan is not going to work at all and turn around after a few hours of trying to steer the ship into outlets but failing to do so.

They return to the docks and find few will talk to them.  So they get a room and rest.

Truth and RAF, as warforged, need no rest.  Truth reads and RAF sharpens weapons and does basic maintenance on people’s weapons.  Tom spots the gems (he doesn’t see them for the shards they are) and asks about the book.   Truth puts it away.   He doesn’t want to share it with her.  Truth is about to explain more about his book and why he doesn’t want to share it (just yet anyway) when he spots a burst of light through the window.   

“Fire!”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 005
1/26/13
“JOURNEYMAN’S TAVERN” 

EYRE 4, 999 – NIGHT TIME ON THE RIVER

“What of it?” answers RAF with the typical emotion of a warforged combatant?

“We can help!” answers Rose as she gathers her equipment.

“It may be the arsonists!” answers Tom.

“Either way we should help.” Finishes Truth.

“I’ll stay here and watch over the room.” Says the warforged guard.

Truth hesitates for a moment then follows the others and leaves RAF behind… to guard their room.

The fire is two blocks away at a building named Journeyman’s Tavern.  As they get closer they can see the fire is spreading and why.  Many small humanoid figures are racing around laughing while they press the lit torches against the building and other dry goods there.  Tom and Rose move to cover to fire their longbows at the arsonists.  The other two rush towards the bridge connecting the two blocks.  Maul passes them and stops at the doorway the creatures just entered.  

Truth peers through a window and sees who they are dealing with- goblins!  He reaches up with his staff and smashes the window and the goblin on the other side that was distracted by a nice piece of pork jerky it had found on the counter top.   Most of the goblins don’t notice.  Only one stands by his friend.  Maul and the fighter take him down.

Tom and Rose drop a few goblins before they go around stacked crates that cover them as they continue to set fire to outside of the building.  Tom and Rose then race around to the bridge to give chase.

Fires are being set both inside and outside of the building.  Goblins inside are stealing food, destroying things and of course setting fires.   One is seen yelling up the central stairs.  Maul chases the goblins while the others go upstairs to investigate.

The furniture is overturned and wrecked up here.  Truth spots an open window and goes to it.  Other goblins, dressed in black for stealth, have several young women.  The women appear dazed or enchanted.

“Outside!” 

They race outside even as the other half of the group chase goblins around the corner.  The goblins reach a bridge leading to the next building.  They begin to disappear into the dark.  Maul gives chase but stops before getting too far ahead of the others.

Truth looks around.   Too late.  The goblins outside, setting fires, distracted them while the main objective was done.  Another group of goblins kidnapped the women.

“RAF missed out on a fight.   He’ll be upset.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 006
2/9/13
“DIRTY JOB” 

EYRE 5, 999 MORNING

Half of the house has been burned down.  The Tharashk firefighters seem to be getting batter at their jobs.  A half-orc other than Tusk interviews the PCs learning what he can of the fire.  He has a lot of interest of the involvement of goblins.  He generally ignores the PCs questions they ask of him and the investigation.

They return to their room.  RAF is still there watching the water through the window.  He is not happy he missed a fight but it didn’t seem like anything to go to see.  It was just a fire.  The group rest and sleep in a bit.

They decide to seek out goblins.  At least one of them will have answers for them.

As they walk through the dock area they notice the Tharashk orcs and humans are out asking questions and in some cases strong arming snitches and anyone they feel they can intimidate into revealing important information.  There are no goblins to be seen on the docks.  They have all gone into hiding already.

They try old town but find there are no goblins there either.  They ask merchants and tavern people about the goblins (or the lack thereof) and are told it is general knowledge that the House is seeking any and all goblins for information.  After a few hours of searching they return to the burnt and ruined home.  Several half-orcs are guarding the smoking remains.

Rose is the first to ask them questions.  The others also ask questions but all questions are answered as such-  “No know.  We guard.  Crime scene.  None allowed here.  Leave.  Leave Now.”

Looking around the area they realize the goblins used a small boat to travel UNDER the docks.  It’s why no one ever sees them.

They walk around more to talk to the local merchants.  When asked about where the goblins are most of them either won’t answer or have no idea.  Finally one of them answers beyond old town- in the marsh.

They look for the first path leading out of the town into the swamp.  RAF believes this to be a waste of time.  He says this while watching how deeply his warforged body sinks into the mud on the trail.   Truth does his best to lift his robes high to avoid getting mud and water on it.  Truth and Maul lead the way.  Tom also seeks tracks and finds little of use.

Maul falls back to travel with Tom leaving Truth in the lead.  The path is narrow and weaving.  Thick swampy brush with water at the base covers the edges of the path.  The brush grows from a few feet high to as much as eight feet tall with an occasional short tree visible.

Not seeing it as he walks by, Truth is attacked by a large snake that was within the brush.  It is quickly killed by Rose with an arrow.  Truth is concerned if the snake tore his robe when biting at him.  Maul stops to check out a strangely stretched vine going from the brush into a puddle of muddy water.   Looking at it, they also see a single goblinoid foot print.   The vine is part of a trap designed for a small rodent or animal.

 Now becoming noon time, they consider a break when Truth once more attracts the attention of predator.  He is struck by thorns that come flying out from a pocket of watery weeds and tall grass.   A thorny toad is hiding there and protecting itself.  It doesn’t have long to live as Cy and RAF move up with their large swords.

They find more signs of a goblin using the brush to avoid leaving tracks.  Encouraged by this, they move further down the path.  Soon they come onto a narrow moving water way.  The water is brown so they cannot tell how deep it is.  Several flimsy branches form a bridge at the edge of the brush.   Looking at it, they guess it couldn’t hold up anything over thirty pounds.

Truth walks up to the edge and tries to figure out how deep the water is.  RAF, annoyed by the entire idea of being out here in the mud gives him a gentle nudge and he stumbles in.  The water is only a few inches deep but his weight drives his legs deeply into the silt.  He finds he cannot pull his legs out of the mud.  Worse- by trying, he has sunk even further.

Rose jumps over the six foot wide waterway.  She slides a little on the mud on the other side but stays on her feet.  Maul jumps over easily.  Tom nearly falls in as he jumps over.  Cy decides to try the little bridge just in case they misjudged its strength.  He instantly falls in.  His foot is stuck in the mud.  He struggles to get free and instead loses his boot.   As he is reaching into the water trying to feel for his boot the others throw Truth a rope and try to pull him free.   They drag him to the edge further soiling his robe.  RAF enjoys the whole scene he has created.

Rose and Tom both stop as they hear something. Someone is whistling a happy little tune and is coming closer.  Rose, the only one here that understands Goblin, recognizes it as such.  Maul rushes up and stops a goblin at the path’s bend.

Rose is quick to arrive there as well.  In goblin, the small trapper exclaims fear that they have destroyed his bridge (which Cy basically did).  It takes a few moments to calm down the goblin.  It takes an extra few more moments for Rose to translate common and goblin to each party.  This goblin is checking his traps.  He has 16 children at home to feed.  He becomes defensive and holds his spear up at first Maul then Rose.  She takes exception to this and tries to grab and pull the spear away.  The tricky goblin instead nearly trips her up with the spear.  Maul then grabs and pulls the poor goblin down.

When asked what he has seen in the waterway here he only replies in a panic “The Frog people!”   When asked about humans he knows nothing and tries to get free of Maul striking at him.   For his effort, maul shakes him and his teeth accidently tear into the poor father of sixteen goblins.   Bleeding badly, the large wolf spits out the goblin that whimpers in the mud for a moment or two before dying.

They decide RAF is correct.  This is pointless and decide to return.  Truth trips as he goes to jump over the stream and falls face first into the muck.   Having fallen flat, it is easy to slide him (and his robe) through the silt and water to the other side.  His beautiful red fancy robe is now a mess.

Maul hesitates shortly and Tom looks at what has made his animal companion hesitate.  It’s the trap they had seen earlier.  It has gone off and holds something within its loop-  or more specifically part of something.  Looking closer, Truth figures the corpse to be the remains of a muskrat or such.   Something has killed it and eaten much of the body.  Tom allows the others to come forward to look placing him in the rear of the group and slightly alone.   It is this moment that four nasty looking big rats attack.   RAF assumes they are Dire Rats due to their size and the boney protrusions on its back and sides but Tom knows otherwise.   There are large boils and welts on the creature and the teeth are incorrectly sized for it.   Also- their bites burns like acid. (Horrid Dire Rats)

Everyone rushes up and as they can attack the creatures including Maul who is also bitten and burned by the vile creatures.   By sword and arrow the four creatures are killed.

“The sooner we return to Yrlag- the better.” Says RAF looking at his muddy legs.

“Sigh…. Agreed.” Confirms Truth looking at his robe.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 007
2/9/13
“THRANE, AUNDAIR AND KARRNATHI CONNECTIONS” 

EYRE 6, 999 EVENING

Discussing the situation further, they decide to locate the parents of the kidnapped women.  They try several inns figuring the people have taken refuge there.  They get no help until the fourth inn. This inn keeper say the family is not here but they are from Thrane and may be staying in a better part of town.  As they begin to walk that way they spot a bright sparkle in the sky over the rooftops.   Looking closer, they see it is a silver metallic flame 


 The person at the desk clearly dislikes them.   Cy looks at the two warforged and figures it involves how dirty they are.   Rose and Tom had suggested they go to the fountain to wash up.  RAF didn’t see the need and Truth straight out refused if there was anyone there.   Since the fountains are the main source of clean drinking water, there is rarely anyone there.

The deskman says that the Thrane merchants have come here but cannot be disturbed.  Making it clear they were not leaving, he calls for Whither.  RAF stiffens up as he sees a nearly bald greenish-gray head bob behind the counter.   Rose can barely contain a laugh at what she sees.  A goblin dressed in an uniform complete with a bow tie.   The handful of white hairs it has is all carefully combed to go over its balding scalp.   It has a limp and with careful looking, they see it has a weakened and slightly withered leg.   “Please tell Sir Dessmand that he has bounty hunters here to search for his daughters and they wish for an interview and his aid.”

The crippled goblin hobbles off quickly.  RAF doesn’t bother hiding his displeasure-  “Goblins.   He has hired goblins.  Can’t be that nice of a place.”  Shortly the goblin returns and notes the warforged fighter’s glare and cowers by the desk man.   Several minutes later a very large and muscular man dressed in fine clothes comes down the stairs.

“What can I answer for you?” he says with obvious annoyance.  He avoids direct answers until he looks them over and asks if they were the ones that chased the goblins away.  He is more willing to answer questions after they say that are the people that chased the goblins away.

Cy asks if he had any enemies.  “My master is a very successful merchant.  Many consider him a threat.  Tharashk among them.”

They also ask about the other fires and victums.   Most were from wealthy families.  Children between 8 and 16.  Mostly females.   All lived on the docks.

Still not connecting the dots of the mystery, the group decides to get a room again.  Paranoid of goblin assassins or such, RAF encourages everyone to be very watchful of followers.   They see no one but notice three more ships have anchored in the river.   Looking carefully, the see two are from the country of Aundair and the other is from Karrnath.   RAF suspects Emerald Claw connections and returns to blaming them for everything.

Tom castes healing spells and Truth creates repair spell effects for himself and tries to clean his robe better.   It appears to be a lost cause.   RAF looks out the window in the direction of the Karrnath ship.

Early in the morning, before the others have awoken, Truth arranges for a bath.  He closes the door to the wash room and removes his very dirty robe.  He rinses it and cleans it carefully.   Tom awakens and seeing the non-warforged are all sleeping, heads for the washroom.  He opens the door without hesitation and calls out in alarm.   The freaky warforged librarian is wearing human underwear!!!!!!!!!!
Truth cries out and tries to cover himself with his wet robe and scouts Tom back out.  “Washroom is busy.” Is all he says.

Tom is quick to explain what he saw as everyone has awoken.  “No halfling healing will ever remove that from my memory.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 008
2/9/13
“I’VE HAD A BAD DAY” 

EYRE 7, 999 

The group returns to the docks to search for more clues.  There are still no goblins on the streets but neither are the law enforcers.   Rumor has it they have moved towards old town to search for goblins there.

Truth is still embarrassed by the prior few hours.   RAF is laughing to himself still.  “What now?” asks Rose.

“I can go and see a friend that can help maybe.”

“Who is your friend?” asks RAF wondering if his friend also wears human underwear.

“Someone who has helped me in the past.” Answers Truth while walking away.

Rose is quick to follow.  “I didn’t know you had a friend here.   Who is he?  Or is it a she?   Is it a warforged also?”   -in underwear- thinks RAF still shaking his head.

“I can’t say. S-He doesn’t like company.   I need to go by myself.”

“Nope.  We go as a group or we don’t go at all.” Says Cy.

“HE doesn’t like strangers.  I really should go by myself.”

“Well HE will have to get used to strangers then.” Says Tom firmly.  The shifter gives Maul a gentle scratch on the head while waiting for an answer.

“Sigh.   Then we wait until later…maybe.” Says Truth.  “So what do we do otherwise?”

“Wait for another attack?” asks RAF while looking at the ships in the river.

They continue down the docks looking for goblins or others to question.

“It’s not right to just wait.   How many more will burn or be taken that way?” Asks Tom.

“What options do we have?”

They continue further down the dock until they can hear a possible argument.  Behind a pile of crates several men are grouped up together.    Closer- they see that some are wearing the traditional Order of the Emerald Claw armor.   Truth turns to RAF “We don’t need to do this.  The day has been bad enough already.”

RAF shrugs and continues on.   The Claw has not seen any of them.

“Have any of the others arrived yet?” says a very large and stout human wearing bulky and impressive armor.

“Who!?!” cries out the dock laborer whom is cornered by the four Claw members.

“My fellow Knights?” growls the man.

“He is as wide as he is tall!” exclaims Rose in surprise.

“Yes.  Yes there is a woman and some knights.  They came several days ago!”

“Anyone else?”

“No one I know of.  Please!  Please let me go to do my job.”

“In a hurry?   Afraid?   You should be.   I could easily kill you.” the big man states while patting the hilt of his very large sword.

“I just want to work.   I have told you everything I know.”

“Yes.   After all- a dead man can’t say anything….. Especially if they can’t find the body.”

RAF steps around the crates to better present himself and get a better look at this big human.  He has dark skin, half-plate armor, a bastard sword and several badges in the shape of the Emerald Claw emblem.    Many lighter than skin colored scars stretch across his face and forearms.   

RAF sizes him up quickly as a doable challenge.  If a warforged could smile – he would be.

“Know anything about the local fires?” he asks firmly.

“Local color.   Go away metal man.   My business has nothing to do with you.”

“Could.”

“It has been a bad enough day already.  Let us go now.”

“Metal man looks silly in a robe.   Thinks he is human? Metal man-  go away.  I have business to do.”  He seems to never take his eyes off of RAF.

Truth just stands there looking at the man as the others, including the three standard Claw soldiers, spread out.  A fight is coming.

“Leave us.  I seek my Claw teammates.”   The big man turns and begins to leave.   His shoulder firmly strikes the shoulder of Truth.   RAF nearly attacks then.

“Where are your teammates?   I would want to talk to them.” Calls out RAF.

The big man stops and turns slightly.  “What do you want with the Emerald claw?”

Truth is becoming flustered.  “Do you know anything about the fires, kidnappings and anything else you guys are known for?”

The big man stops again and turns slowly.   “Go away metal man.   Pretend to be alive somewhere else.”

“No!”

Even RAF is surprised by the book wielding artificer’s attitude.

“Go away.”

Truth makes a point of following him.

“Go away- now!”

Truth steps up to his side- “Or what?  Will our bodies disappear also?”

An unspoken command is given to the three soldiers as they reach a bridge connecting docks.  All four turn and spread out using the bridge to protect their flanks.  The big man pulls out his huge sword and waves it at Truth’s face.  RAF charges with the others quickly behind him.  Who wanted this fight more is uncertain, the man, Truth or RAF.   Either way it’s on.

 The soldiers do not last long as Maul trips one up, Rose and Tom spread out to use their arrows from the sides.  Truth steps back and allows Cy and RAF to take on the big man.   His armor makes it very difficult to harm him.   Swords don’t penetrate and arrows seem to bounce off of him.

A full minute goes by as they combat the big man.  Neither doing much harm to the other.  Truth boosts his own strength and hopes to distract him further.  Tom steadies himself (Action Point) and fires.  He scores a critical hit with his longbow which seriously injures the big man.  Truth swings and strikes a final blow (also using an Action Point) takes him down.  RAF stomps his head for good measure. 

Thinking about what the big man was saying to the dock worker, they drag him away from possible public view before stripping him of equipment, including his armor.  They look at the soldiers and find little so these bodies are dumped over the dock edge and quickly sink under the weight of the chain mail armor.

RAF seems to enjoy stomping on the man’s head and body.   He seems to take it very well.  They take the body and quickly bury it into the marsh behind some buildings.  They hope no one saw them (yeah right) and try to sell the armor and sword.  Truth spots a necklace on the man and takes it.  He senses magic on it and slips it under his own robe.  He feels much better already (Amulet of Health +6).

The sword sells for 50 Gold and the daggers and weapons from the soldiers for 1 gold.  The first four merchants refuse to buy the armor-  the heavily Emerald Claw marked armor.  Finally they end up dropping it over the water’s edge.

“It’s been a bad day.” Says Truth.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 009
2/9/13
“BAD NEWS RESURFACES” 

EYRE 7, 999 

The group leaves the burial drop off of the big man.  A shop keeper waits in fear of being spotted.  Once he feels it is safe he runs over.  Morbid curiosity makes him want to see who has been dropped into the muddy waters and pushed down to sink.  He sees a foot of a dark skinned man sticking out and considers pulling it in.  He looks around and then carefully and slowly touches the foot.   

Suddenly the water bursts in an explosion of activity and a muffled scream.  

Bubbles surface then the body of the merchant floats to the surface.  A big muddy dark skinned man rises with an angry look on his face.

“Fools.   It takes more than a mere beating and drowning to destroy Boris Grudgemaker of the Emerald Claw.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 010
3/9/13
“TANGLED WEB” 

EYRE 9, 999 SUNSET

After taking a day to fully recover from the battle with the Emerald Claw, the group once more heads out to the docks at night to spot activity.  They are curious at how the goblins are moving about unseen at night.    Such large groups should be easy to spot on the docks since some areas are lit with magical lights that cast light but cannot start a fire.

“Magic?”  

“Lowly goblins?” replies Truth.

“What about the water?” suggests RAF.

“Wouldn’t we see them?” questions Rose.

“Unless they traveled UNDER the docks… out of view.   Remember how they disappeared with the women during the fire?”  Truth comments with triumph.  

They begin to look around.   They check out the stairs leading down to the water level and look around.   Pitch black.   Nothing can be seen within two feet under the docks.

They wander a bit looking for easy entrances to under the docks.  They hear something at the next section of docks.  Something within the darkness.

Rose leans out over the water to look closer under the docks.  She can see a series of ropes and planks under the docks.  She tries to climb along the edge to go under.   The docks are dark and slippery.  Tom follows and nearly falls in.  Maul sniffs at the air under the docks and snarls gently.  No one is sure if the snarl is for danger or the fear of the water.  Cy does fall in but holds onto the ropes.   While they are doing this the two warforged are checking out another series of steps leading down to the water.

“Light!   I can hear something!” calls out Truth.

Rose and Tom magically light up an arrow and fire it under the docks blindly.  They miss anything to strike so the arrow lands in the water and slowly sinks.   But before that, they can see the network of ropes, planks and reflections of eyes under the docks.  Goblins! They send another arrow shortly after and luckily it becomes tangled in some ropes.  They see a few silhouettes of small humanoids moving and can hear their annoyed hissing.   Rose, the only one that understands goblin, catches pieces of it.  They are annoyed and want the sources removed.  

Truth castes a light spell onto a stake on a plank he can just see under the dock.  There is a goblin so close he can see the buttons on its shirt!    Suddenly he bellows out.  RAF steps up wondering what has happened.  Truth has two bolts in his metal head (2 of 3 shots were nac 20- confirmed).   RAF takes a great deal of exception to this (but won’t go down the stairs to be shot himself  )

Trying to better position themselves Tom and Cy try to reach the ropes.  Cy falls into the water but regains his grip on the ropes so that he only falls in to his waist.   Rose tries to climb the ropes but finds she cannot climb rope bridges meant for 30 pound two foot tall persons.   So instead, she and fires a few arrows into the darkness near the point of the dim light far away.  She hears a few calls of alarm from the goblins.

Truth, not to be deterred by the two arrows, leans over the edge to better determine was the goblins are.   A third bolt finds a home in his head (3rd crit- the DM is on a roll  ) and a fourth bolt glances his shoulder.   NOW he is annoyed also.   “Where are they?” demands RAF.

Gently fingering the new bolt Truth says about 15-20ft feet in.    At least a dozen.   RAF walks out about 20 feet onto the dock.  He searches for a lose board.   When he finds none he begins to strike the boards with his sword.    At the other end, Rose can hear the activity of the concerned goblins.   Some of them realize they are trapped under the dock.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 011
3/9/13
“UNTANGLING THE WEB” 

EYRE 9, 999 SUNSET

Maul rushes over to RAF as he struggles to free a damaged board.   Truth comes over and grabs an edge of board and pulls it free.   He reaches under to grab another board and calls out.  (yup- 4th confirmed crit- gotta love Goblins)  He has a bolt in his hand pinned to a piece of board which he yanked free from the pain.   RAF looks at him and shakes his head and begins to stab through the hole into the darkness.   There are many yelps and one satisfying groan and the blade comes up with blood on it.   Rose hears the body fall and hit the water.   She continues to watch for goblins and shot an occasional arrow into the darkness.   Cy and Tom leave her and go onto the main dock to see what the two warforged are doing.

Maul is now trying to sniff out where the goblins are under the dock.  RAF rips up another board.  “Won’t Tharashk have an issue with you tearing up the docks?” asks Tom.  

“Me?   I saw the goblins do it.   We ALL saw the goblins do it.”  RAF answers.  If he could smile he would be.

The goblins try to shuffle around on the ropes to avoid the warforged but then find themselves closer to the archer.   The leader (or the most desperate goblin) calls for a charge.   Rose calls out the fact but the others cannot hear her but they see the goblins rush under the exposed opening.   RAF happily kills two while Cy and Tom move to the furthest section of dock and openly show their own bows and the goblins find themselves trapped and now in two groups.  

The goblins try to split their numbers to escape.  It doesn’t work well for them.  Sensing their panic, Truth calls out to the goblins.  He promises to summon up killer crocodile to eat them.  With that, he pushes crates into the water creating a loud splash.  The goblins panic and begin to scramble on the wood boards and rope ladders and crawl spaces below.  

As they run out from under the docks they are cut down quickly one by one.   They are in such a hurry they don’t even notice.  Soon, there is only one remaining and Truth has him.

“Where are the girls?”


----------



## megamania

EYRE 10, 999 MIDNIGHT

“Bluetooth…. You would not lie to me.   I would not kill you but this warforged to my left would.” Truth nods to RAF whom palms a fist and nods.

“No.  I will not lie.   You die by goblin either way.” The bruised and battered goblin whispers in broken common.

They continue to the west into Old town.  Cy and the others note the buildings they pass.  Many of them they traveled by looking for goblins earlier.  

“Here.” The goblin says in common.  “May you die slowly and painfully.” It finishes in goblin.

Tom looks up at the sign.  The image is a chipped wooden spoon held by a greenish-yellow hand.  “The Goblin Spoon.” Rose states as she reads the sign to the others.    

They look into the windows and see nothing but a large trading room.  They try the back door but it is locked.   They try the front door.  RAF discovers it has a magical trap attached to it.  The shock leads to him kicking it in.  With a still smoking hand he touches the goblin on the forehead.  “You could have warned us little goblin toad.” And he pushes hard unto its head making it cry out in pain.

They go inside and begin to look around.  RAF discovers another magic trap while looking into closets and under chests and furniture.  The goblin makes a fatal mistake to laugh at RAF.   Sighing, Truth begins to look around.  He was hoping to use the goblin to find whatever secret door there was to find the taken women.  They are uncertain of where to go until they try the closets next to the entrance and very large rug.   Each closet goes down to a small 10x10ft room with a muddy floor.   There are no signs of anyone else being inside the rooms.    Truth gives RAF a look.   RAF knows what he is getting at but moves on.   Rose looks at the large rug and decides to search it.   There it is- a trap door.

Gingerly, RAF checks the door for traps then opens the door.  A dark stairway leads down between the false rooms.   

The stairs lead to a 10x15 ft room with a locked door.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 013
4/6/13
“THE GOBLIN SECRET HEADQUARTERS” 

EYRE 10, 999 MIDNIGHT

The locked door is trapped and shocks Truth as he attempts to unlock it.  They go through the smoking doorway and see a wooden floor leading to another door.  RAF pushes forward.  “Don’t! It’s a trap- I’m sure of it.” Calls out Truth as the other warforged steps onto the wood floor.   It breaks board by board with the great weight of the fighter.  His legs fall through and strike a gummy sticky glue-like substance.  It takes effort but he goes on, step by step.

Rose hears a quiet bell under the wood ringing.   “It’s a warning system.” She says wondering what to do next.  RAF pushes forward, angry step by angry step.  The door opens and a goblin with a crossbow stands there.  It fires at the warforged fighter but cannot overcome his thick armor.  RAF continues on step by step with a subject to now take his frustration out on. 

As the others carefully work their way across, without touching the incredibly sticky substance, RAF takes care of the lone guard.  

They find several simpler spear traps as they try doors on their way through the hallways below Goblin Spoon Trade house.

They make a long “U” turn and come up a narrow passage.   They open a door and find many female goblins and a bed.   It disturbs Truth some.  They close the door again take cover in another room with a bed and several storage chests.   

Strangely enough, the group decides to rest here.   The warforged do not need to sleep so they will be the guards.  Truth studies his personal book again while RAF waits outside the room.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 014
4/6/13
“THE GOBLINS COUNTER ATTACK” 

EYRE 11, 999 AFTER MIDNIGHT

RAF believes he has heard something and looks down the dark hallway.   Suddenly he finds himself unable to move!    A dozen goblins scamper down the hallway with a goblin dressed in dark purple behind them.   Their leader and possible magic user!

He is helpless as the goblins move past him and prepare to attack the sleeping people he was guarding.   He has never failed guarding before.  It angers him.    The mass of goblins move in and there are shouts of pain and surprise as the leader walks up to the warforged warrior.   The magic user calmly climbs up the leg and chest of the held living construct.   It smiles and waves a weapon before the face plate.

Truth was able to warn the group enough that no one was killed outright but the goblins got in an attack or two before the others got up.  Except for RAF the battle goes well until the goblin women in the next door decide to run out and help the guys.   From RAF’s shoulder, the magic user tries to attack any that wander too close to the doorway.   Then RAF is free.  The cleric doesn’t live for long.

The surviving male and female goblins run for it.    RAF notes which door they use.   Everyone heals up or repairs before following them.  The doorway leads to a short hallway…. Which dead ends.   Truth finds a spot for a key and remembers a key he had found within the room.   It works and they go down another tunnel for a few hundred feet and exit into another barely standing building. 

But, later, when going through more of their finds they found a piece of paper with directions on it.   “Let’s go!” calls out Truth feeling this is it.    

“But it’s barely daylight.” Mentions Cy.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 015
4/6/13
“THE MAP, THE SWAMP, THE BULLYWOGS AND THE CABIN” 

EYRE 11, 999 

The group hurries to the docks and find them largely disserted.   The sun is just beginning to glow behind the Byfshk Mountains that separate The Shadow Marches and Eldeen Reaches.   Several fishing boats can just be seen in the river way.  Looking, they spot one last boat.   It looks suitable but is very run down.  A lone man is cleaning it up.  He sees you and smiles and gives a short wave.  When their looks stay on the ship, he puts his rags down and comes to the edge where the dock is.   “Can I help you?”

“We are looking for a ship for something extremely important.   We need passage into the swamps upriver.” States Truth.

The man looks up and down the dock and smiles.  “Not many choices remain.  Where were you looking to go?”

“Up river as I said.  Then down into a swampy area to rescue people.”

“Sounds dangerous.”

“The people we want to save are the young children that have been taken.”

“The fires…?    Ah.” The man looks at each member one by one.  “You ain’t the ones that the Emerald Claw is looking for?”

“We… may have frustrated them recently.”

“Yes, the Big Black man was looking for you.”

“He is not a problem anymore” states RAF with a hint of pride.

“Oh… he was looking for you just last night.”   Everyone stops and looks to each other.

“He doesn’t matter.  It’s the young people we want to help.   Will you help us?” pleads Truth.

The man stares at each one, especially the two warforged.   “Sounds dangerous.  The waters can be tricky…. They’re like a maze filled with dangers natural and unnatural.   The unnatural ones are especially dangerous.”

“We will be there to protect the ship.  We are not without resources ourselves.” Offers Cy.

“And repairs are expensive.” Says the man smiling.

Much haggling later and 5 gold later, they are on their way.  They use the map and find the waterway that feeds into the main river.  It is wide enough to go down with the pilots ship.   Soon they come to a stack of upright poles, like depicted on the map.  “This must be it.” States Truth.

The pilot promises to wait for them as he pats his pocket with the gold in it.  

It takes several hours as they walk down the swampy walkway.  Tom tracks the recent tracks and Maul uses its primal senses to follow also.    They encounter a few dangerous creatures but manage.   They spot red butterflies in one area.  They mistake them for basic insects until they find the dead body the flock was feeding on.   They move past them quickly to avoid any further possible damage or delays.

They come to area where the paths seem safer and better made.  There are even log bridges connecting the land masses within the swamp.  The down side, one cannot see more than 10-20 feet into the swamp.   Vines, air plants and other vegetation block any deeper view into the swamp or its dangers.

Suddenly they are attacked from the very water it seems.   Spears thrown by frog men, Bullywogs!    The team works through several groups of them as they track into the swamp. Eventually they see a lone small cabin.  Dozens of bullywogs rise from the water and several goblins also.

A cloaked man steps onto the moss covered porch and commands them to attack!


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 016
4/6/13
“SWAMP SHOWDOWN” 

EYRE 11, 999 

A fireball scatters the creatures on the bridge and makes the man on the porch dodge.  RAF and Cy rush up to keep the creatures trapped on the bridge.   Bullywugs rise out of the water and attack the core group.  Maul tears into one to protect Tom Garvin.

Another fireball sets the cabin on shouldering gentle fire.  The creatures charge RAF and Cy as they are being set on fire.

With the bridge on fire, Truth decides to circle around the back of the cabin.   Unknown to him, the cloaked man retreats into the cabin.  Truth releases a fireball as the man reaches the rear exit.  The fire bursts and sets the cabin on fire.   The man is gone.   With his fleeing or destruction, the humanoids flee into the swamp.

Rose enters the cabin and finds several captives.  The daughters of the merchant.  

“Is it over?” wonders Truth.

Shortly thereafter-
A small fish swims about under the back porch of the destroyed cabin.  It races to the surface as it to grab a snack.  At it hits the surface it changes into the human druid.   He looks about with anger written on his face.  He then wades to the shore and disappears into the swamp.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 016
4/6/13
“SWAMP SHOWDOWN” 

EYRE 11, 999 

A fireball scatters the creatures on the bridge and makes the man on the porch dodge.  RAF and Cy rush up to keep the creatures trapped on the bridge.   Bullywugs rise out of the water and attack the core group.  Maul tears into one to protect Tom Garvin.

Another fireball sets the cabin on shouldering gentle fire.  The creatures charge RAF and Cy as they are being set on fire.

With the bridge on fire, Truth decides to circle around the back of the cabin.   Unknown to him, the cloaked man retreats into the cabin.  Truth releases a fireball as the man reaches the rear exit.  The fire bursts and sets the cabin on fire.   The man is gone.   With his fleeing or destruction, the humanoids flee into the swamp.

Rose enters the cabin and finds several captives.  The daughters of the merchant.  

“Is it over?” wonders Truth.

Shortly thereafter-
A small fish swims about under the back porch of the destroyed cabin.  It races to the surface as it to grab a snack.  At it hits the surface it changes into the human druid.   He looks about with anger written on his face.  He then wades to the shore and disappears into the swamp.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 017
“TRUTH’S GAMBIT”
10/02/13

EYRE 15, 999 

The adventurers have returned from the swamps and word quickly spreads about their success.  This makes things both harder and easier for Truth to sneak away from his teammates.  There are many more eyes watching him now as he steps out of the common room they have rented from the Frog’s Leap.  But there are many more distractions to the group including Tom and RAF whom are suspicious of the warforged.

He quietly moves down the stairs and waves a hello to the tavern keeper and his wife. He goes outside onto the maze like docks and series of bridges that make up Yrlag.  It is late evening.  The warforged artificer walks down the docks taking in the activities of the local merchants and returning fishermen.   He pauses at an alleyway between two small buildings.  He looks both ways then steps into it.

“The world is coming to an end!” calls out a warforged wearing a wooden plaque on his chest.  A well-dressed human steps out of an alleyway and pauses at the sight of the warforged.  “Great evil is in the swamps.  It grows in power every day!” it calls out.   Zolan Keth has heard of this homeless and possibly insane warforged.  His name is 9s.   Rumor has it he was severely damaged in the war and ran away to the Shadow Marches…. Still unrepaired from a mental trauma.   Zolan feels for him.  He almost pities him actually.

“It is coming!   It is coming for us.  Coming for all of us.”  It turns suddenly and stares face to face with the human scholar “It is coming for YOU!”  If it startles or bothers him, he doesn’t show it.

He passes the warforged as it continues to call to him.  After ten minutes of walking he enters a better section of town and goes to a tavern named “The Gypsy Rose”.  He walks in and climbs the stairs until he reaches the top floor.   He knocks on the door named as “4”.  He hears a faint “come in”. And enters.

Inside is a beautiful woman dressed in glittering silver and platinum.  “You found the place easily I trust.”

“Yes.   As always, you gave very good instructions my lady.”

Zolan closes the door and walks to her.  She smiles and gently touches his hand.  She makes eye contact that Zolan is both exiting and also makes him nervous.   Emotions are still hard for him.

“Have you found a reliable source for exploring the swamps yet?”

“Yes.   I have a strong group of good intentioned adventurers to aid in our quest and even a descent, though expensive, pilot.”

“I wish I could go with you.   It sounds so exciting.”

“You could.”

“For reasons I cannot even begin to explain you know I cannot.   Only you can locate the ruins I seek.   Together we can find the clues and Prophesies that will unlock the Hidden truth.”

She sits down on a soft chair and looks up to him.  “Just be careful Truth.  The swamps are dangerous…. Especially these swamps.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 018
“THE BODY”
10/02/13

EYRE 17, 999 

The group is enjoying their new found fame.  They have rescued the girls, ended the threats of future children being taken and even battled the thieves’ guild of Goblins known as the Web.  Even RAF seems happy with it.  But even with this increased fame, they are having trouble finding employment.  So, they head to the docks to the job listings booth.

On the way they see the usual venders including a ½ orc selling potions, a few trinket salesmen and various pilots of ships large and small.  They reach the booth and find nothing.   They know they have enough money collected from the goblins and Emerald Claw agents to live off of for many months but they are restless already.

Several ½ orc children run by them laughing and up to no good.  They look to where they came from and see a warforged.  He makes eye contact with them and rushes over to them.  “The end is coming!”  He waves his arms in a maniacal fashion.  “It grows in the swamp.  It grows stronger and greater every day!”

RAF would laugh if he could.   Though the others have heard of this warforged Truth explains the history to them.  He has heard that this warforged was damaged heavily within the war and remains unstable.  Others say he is crazy and touched in the head.

“See- the sign even says so!” 9s taps his homemade sign several times.  The sign is poorly written on drift wood and hung around his neck with a piece of stray twin.  Written as if a child had it reads “Town Idiot”. (1/2 orc children love him).  The group tries to walk past him but he walks parallel to them.  “It’s in the swamp.  It wants to get us!  To get all of us!”

RAF is losing his patience.  Cy and Tom try to avoid him.  Rose pities him but also tries to ignore him.  Maul licks his hand then moves ahead of the group.  “I have seen it.   The end is coming!”  The group directs him into walking into the path of a merchant.  As hoped- he stops to preach to the merchant instead of them.

Shortly they are confronted once more by the law of the docks.  Tusk d’Tharashk hales the heroes with his usual bullying attitude and demeanor.  His deputy backups are there to support him.  “Aw- Look- it’s the heroes.  Kill any goblins today?  Burn down any buildings today?” He pauses to let his deputies laugh with his joke.

RAF tries to stare him down.  Tusk instead growls and his men spread out into a combative formation.  Tusk continues to badger them until 9s reappears.   “Officer! Officer!  They are in the swamp!  They are coming for us all!”    They all laugh at the poor warforged.  

They continue down the docks allowing 9s to occupy Tusk instead.  Two docks later they hear a yell of alarm.  “A Body!  There’s a body in the water!”

The group hurries over to the fisherman.  Next to his small boat is a body floating in the water.  He is face down and has a pack on his back.

Rose uses her bow to reach the body and first pull it closer to the dock then hooks and arm and rolls him over in the water.   Truth stiffens.  He knows the person.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 019
“THE BODY OF EVIDENCE”
10/02/13

EYRE 17, 999 

The body is now on the dock.  Rose removes the pack and tosses it aside.  Truth is quick to pick it up and begin to search its contents.  Rose spots a nice necklace on the cadaver and removes it.  They find a ring on one finger.  It has a symbol that Rose, Tom and RAF feel they know.  Truth doesn’t bother to look at it.  He is busy finding a strange red crystal rod.  He sets it aside and looks into the pack again.  In the other hand is a piece of torn fabric.  It is black with hints of green.  Cy pulls it free and looks closer.  Stitching of skulls is hidden within the fabric.  Tom looks at the contents of a hip pouch.

“Get away from there!   That’s mine… a crime scene.  Step away!”   It’s Tuskin calling to them.  His deputies are in tow with weapons drawn.  RAF and Maul steps between the others and the oncoming “Law”.

Truth removes spoiled food and a water damaged journal.  He carefully lines everything up in order of discovery.  Tuskin is outraged by this.  HE is the law and EVERYONE MUST do what he demands.

Tom finds traveling papers.  “Don’t touch those!”  Tuskin yells in a rage.  “Dendril Whenduel is his name.” proclaims the ranger / druid.  Tuskin goes to his tips of his toes trying to see what treasures…. Evidence they are finding.  RAF makes a very good wall however. “He is a Morgrave University Professor ……”

“Enough!  Deputies……” commands the angry Tharashk family member.   They raise their weapons cautiously as RAF waves his Great Sword before him.

Before any violence can occur, they all hear a familiar proclamation.  “The end is coming!  See!  He has already died and been taken.  The evil grows near.”

Truth finds a strange key with a distinctive looking carving of a crab on it.  Money is found, though not much.

The deputies’ motion to stop the group but RAF convinces them to stop 9s instead.  Tuskin is not impressed.   Without his deputies to back him up, Tuskin backs down from RAF.  The items are repacked and taken by the group.   “Your crime scene.  Do something useful.”

Tuskin glares at them as they leave.  The only sound is the warforged proclaiming the end is near.  Truth has purposely set down a gold coin next to the body.   Tuskin kneels down to collect the coin and looks at the body.   Unseen by the group, Tuskin merely kicks the body back into the water.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 020
“FOLLOW THE CLUES”
10/02/13

EYRE 17, 999 

“I want to solve this.  It’s important.” Proclaims Truth.   He doesn’t reveal to the group that he knew the dead man.

They have reviewed the evidence and tried to detect magic on the items.  Rose has a nice Amulet of Health +2.   The red rod is strange.  It confounds Truth.   It seems strange and thus magical but it doesn’t read as such.  It has three rings carved into it but Truth misses it.  Setting that aside, he returns to the journal.   Much of it is written in a language he doesn’t know.  But he picks up references written in common.  Xor-Nadaii.  There is a map also.  A river that leads to a pond.  At the pond is Xor-Nadaii.  Truth turns to the last page.  There is a journal entry here dated for Eyre 14 (3 days ago).  

Dendril writes about how this began.  He studied the ruins in Morgrave.  There he had found references to the ruins and location.  He traveled to Shadow Marches believing he had found the ruins through a map.  He came to Yrlag and found a woman he knew from Breland.  Madame Frome Durress.  After speaking to her he hired guides and adventurers to explore the area.   He believed he had found the starting point- a river just east of Yrlag.

They decide to try to locate the woman.  They travel to the well to do section of Yrlag.   They have gone to several taverns and inns with no success.  Then Truth spots a sign that he recognizes.  He pulls out the key and sees the same image of a crab on it.  “There- The Water Crab Eatery… we can find answers there.

They go inside and find it not to be what they expected.   A female elf dressed in very nice clothes stands at the bar table.   Five other tables are here.  The table in the furthest corner has a pile of books and someone reading a large tome.  The group goes over to the table.  “We were wondering if you could help us.” Asks Truth politely.

No answer.

RAF steps closer so that he can see over the top of the books.   He is not happy with what he finds.  A female elf, dressed in black with a green cape sits here ignoring them.  A brooch depicting the Emerald Claw holds the cape together.  “Excuse me…..” continues Truth.

RAF knows how to get her attention- he knocks down her stack of books and pushes the tome out of her hands.   “We’re talking to you.”

“And now I must listen to you it seems.”  She glares at them with malice.  “A warforged brute, a shifter ranger, an elven swordswoman, a human swordsman and a robed and civilized warforged.  What excitement- you must be the heroes of Yrlag I have heard so much of lately.  Lucky me.   Leave me.  I have work to do.”

RAF, not sure if he is insulted that an Emerald Claw agent is ignoring him or not, kicks the books on the floor to redraw her attention onto him.   Truth is surprised by her neither attacking nor even summoning up a protective spell.  “Do you know a Dendril Whenduel?” He places down a gold piece.

Sighing in great annoyance, she slaps down several platinum pieces to prove she is above their petty attempts to buy her.  “Dendril Whenduel who drools I don’t care.  Leave me.”    They continue to stand there waiting.  “No I don’t but obviously he was picked on growing up with a name like that.   Now leave…please.” And she scoops up her coins to replace them in her purse again.

Truth decides he will not get any further information from her and decides to leave without further provocation.  RAF decides to do so anyway.   He kicks the table leg, breaking it which causes the large tome she was reading to fall over.   Truth notes the writing on the books and papers appears much like that in Dendril’s journal.

They go to the bar keep.   She is obviously annoyed by the breaking of the table.   To smooth things over, Truth puts down several coins to pay for the damages and for info. “Sorry- we really need to find out about a man named Dendril Whenduel.  He was from Morgrave.”

“Why do you think I would know anything?” she asks.

Truth sets down the key.  “We found this on his dead body this morning.   He was found floating in the waters on the docks.  We want to know what happened and why.”

“I know nothing about him or what he was doing.   My customers are more civilized than most taverns.  They come here to sit quietly and read while eating a simple but good meal.”

“Please- anything will help.” Adds Rose.

Looking at RAF and how he towers over her and his way of damaging things, she suggests going up to his room.   She has only one room to rent and he has it. The key they hold is the key to the lock leading to the stairs to his room.    They thank her and go outside to the entrance to the upstairs room.

It is a large loft style room that is mostly empty.  There is a bed, a table and a chest.  Nothing else.   They look around and find nothing of use.   They leave slightly discouraged.

Walking back to their own rooms they spot the vender that specialized in mapping and guides.  They show him the map and after looking at it for a few moments (and Tom putting down a coin or two) he remembers the area.   It is the first river east of the city limits.  It should be easy to spot since there are two trees that have fallen and now support each other.  It makes the symbol of an “X” by the river entrance.

They decide to gather up equipment and supplies and look for this river in the morning.   Shortly after they leave a large humanoid walks up to the vender.  “Sir- what can I do for you Mr. d’Tharashk?”  The ½ orc smiles in a way that exposes one of his canine teeth.  “Where were they going?”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 021
“THE RETURN OF BORIS GRUDGEMAKER”
11/02/13

EYRE 17, 999 
The group crosses the docks through an area known for its flowers.  It is commonly known as the garden.  It is a series of 30ft squares connected by short bridges, it resembles a chain.   As the group near the end of the Garden, they spot several Emerald Claw warriors at a ladder leading to a short dock.  RAF wants to “talk” to them immediately.  The three men lean over the dock’s edge and call to someone below.   This leads to the group picking up their pace to confront them.

Another man reaches the top then…. A large black man wearing half-plate armor.  He is nearly as wide as he is tall…. But all muscle.  The group is stunned.  They fought and killed this “man” a week ago.  They weighed his body down with stones and sank him in the swamp’s edge.   But he is here;   A twin perhaps?

At about thirty feet, the group stops.  It is him… different equipment but it is him.  “I have been looking for you.  We have unsettled business.”

RAF steps up ahead of the others.  “You’re dead”

The large man laughs and waves for the others to attack.   RAF, Rose and Cy stop their charge and the battle begins.   Cy, working on his magic use releases a blast at the man they understand is named Boris Grudgemaker.   The fire washes over him and does nothing.   He laughs again.  Truth suspects he is either immune to fire or worse- has resistance to magical effects.

Truth hears the large leader call out to him.  Truth had done most of the damage to him last time they fought.  As such, he is to be destroyed by Boris only.   Truth decides to take a drastic measure.   He circles around the combat.  The battle holds Boris back whom tries to watch what the warforged artificer is doing.  All of the attacks are largely aimed at RAF.  The flails bounce off of RAF’s armored body for the most part.  Minor scratches and dents are made.  Rose, Maul and Cy begin to reduce the numbers as RAF is trying to reach the big man.

Truth pulls out a rod and begins to empower it with an arcane spell he has learned of just for this kind of encounter.  Boris waves and points his weapon at Truth and braces himself to charge when Truth releases the power built up within the rod.  The power strikes the Emerald Claw agent and rocks him.  Skin darkens and blackens before peeling back and the armor misshapes from the Blast Rod’s power. Snarling and still smoking, the big man charges Truth but misses his attempt to knock him into the water.

Having killed the other claw members, the rest of the party surrounds the smoking man.  Truth notes his red blood soaked eye seems…. Healed.   RAF and the others begin to beat him down and finally he goes down.

RAF has an idea.  “Being of the Emerald Claw, this thing is undead.  That’s why it came back. Let’s do this right.  We cut him up, place the parts far away.

Truth, curious about what he thought he saw, claims the blistered head.  The others take pieces wrapped in the capes from Boris and his henchmen.  Tom is curious where Tuskin is.  He would have arrived by now.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 022
“SHOPPING”
11/02/13

EYRE 17, 999 

Truth remains at their common room as the others go to rid themselves of their body parts and check out the small House Cannith outpost.

RAF spots a blacksmith on the way.  He dispatches his body part within the furnace.  The Blacksmith is about to chase him away until RAF gives him a look.  “I see nothing.” Says the blacksmith whom wisely returns to his work.   Maul finds a muddy spot and buries his leg piece there.   There are many horrified looks from onlookers.

Cy dices up an arm and feeds it to fish off of three separate docks.   Tom does the same but to a rather nasty looking snapping turtle.   The turtle eats one piece then quickly leaves.   Apparently, Boris doesn’t taste very good.  Rose also dices up her piece (with great distaste) and feds it to seagulls and fish.  The remaining body parts was pushed into the waters (along with the Emerald claw warriors) and fed to crocodiles and other surface animals.

Truth has boiled the skull and removed all the skin and using alchemy acids, removes the brains and other internal pieces.  He cleans it up and places it into a fresh clean cloth.  He places it back into his bag and leaves.  

The group reaches the small Dragonmarked House Cannith outpost.  It is run by one man.   The Goblin Spoon was bigger in size.  Balli d’Cannith runs it.  RAF buys many Repair Oils for himself.  Cy had hoped to buy a bag or haversack to made travel easier.  They have neither on stock.  They also stop at a small Kundarak outpost where Cy trades in his gold pieces for platinum to travel lighter.

Truth, now disguised as Zolan, pops in on Lady ir’Silvermane once more.   It is very short visit.   He is concerned about the reappearance of Boris and the possible abilities he showed.    He also needed to talk to someone about something else he was experiencing.  Emotions.   He, as most warforged, still has problems understanding his developing emotions.  He had conflicting thoughts involving Boris and the other Emerald Claw agent there.  As a claw member she must be evil…. Right?

He returns before the others and settles down with the journal trying to find more information within to explain how the Morgrave professor died.  He saw no marks or injuries beyond that the water’s scavengers had done.  Too bad Tuskin chased him off.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 023
“NIGHT VISITORS AND MORNING TRIPS”
11/02/13

EYRE 18, 999 

That night, the group settles down.  Truth continues to study the journal and RAF sharpens his blade.    Late at night, RAF hears a call of alarm and a grunt of pain.   Truth is too involved in the journal to notice.  RAF checks that the door is locked.  He is expecting trouble in the form of the Emerald Claw.

Everyone begins to get their weapons and whatever protective gear on they can.  Something comes to the door and checks it.  Then something tries the door.  RAF grips his sword in hope of an assault.

Truth puts his body against it as something attempts to break the door down.  RAF finds it humorous but waits.  After the third attempt the attacks stop.  RAF suggests Truth should move away from the door now.  Before he can ask why a sword tip punches through the door near the knob.  “Oh”.

RAF opens the door and a skeleton is caught by surprise.  A dozen of them are here along with one in armor.  RAF strikes him first.  The others are at a lost.  RAF is now the new door and few can do anything against the skeletons and in the case of Rose, she has a rapier or arrows.  Neither is very effective against skeletons.

RAF destroys a skeleton at a time while Truth and Cy try to poke at them between his strikes.  They try to tear through the wall to surprise them but Maul is there to stop that.  They are quickly destroyed.

They look at the base of the stairs and spot the inn keeper.  He has been cut down by a skeleton.  His wife screams and cries as she rushes out to him.  Tom wonders how many more times they can be attacked at a tavern before no tavern keeper will allow them to stay in fear of further attacks.

They return to sleep and in a few hours head out.   No one has come to investigate the attack.

They figure Tuskin can’t be bothered at night.

They go directly to the docks hoping to find a pilot again.  They find Terry Riverbend on his ship.  He has not yet done any repairs to it.   He sees the group and smiles with a polite wave and greets them.  

“We have need to go upriver again.  Can you take us?” asks Truth.

“Yes.  Yes I can- for the usual fee.”  Says the opportunistic man. 

“No.”

“Seven Gold.  I still have repairs to do.”

“No.  and that is more than last time.”

“Seven gold is the going price.”

Tom gives him the seven gold.  He wants to get going.  Truth shakes his head and gets on board.

“So where to this day?”

“A river just north of here with two trees that have fallen onto each other forming an ‘X’.”

“I know of it.  We leave shortly.” Says the pilot as he collects his seven gold happily.

They set out about an hour later.  They have little to do so they watch the docks and homes go by.  The run down lighthouse remains in the bay along with several Orien sailing ships.  Rumor has it House Lyrandar wants to buy the lighthouse to use as a staging point for airships.  Orien is very much against this. It would cut into their trade a great deal.  House Tharashk whom owns it will get a lot of money from whoever buys it.

About an hour later they reach the point.  The boat has to travel under the crossed trees.  The pilot watches above him carefully.   Obviously he fears goblins or other creatures attacking here.

As they clear it they see another small boat.  Terry grabs a hooked gaff in case it is trouble.   On closer inspection he sees the owner and knows him.  It is Yelfer Succur, another pilot that works on the docks.

“My friend- what brings you here?”

“Tuskin hired me to bring him out here yesterday.  He was in such a hurry we left immediately.  He and his deputies have been in the swamp since yesterday afternoon.”

All of the party members turn and look at each other.

RAF growls…. “What happens in the swamp stays in the swamp…….”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 024
“GONE SQUATCHIN’  ”
11/30/13

EYRE 18, 999 

They set out to find the ruins and possibly Tuskin.  There is no true trail but there are many animal trails which they try to follow.  It will take most of the day to reach the area marked as the ruins- a pond or exposed water source.

Several hours into the trip RAF believes he sees something ahead of them.  Rose also sees something.  Something very big hiding within the brush is ahead of them.  The first impression or thought RAF has is several goblins standing on each other’s shoulders hoping to scare people.  The creature would be about 8 feet tall and very broad shouldered.  Maul first snarls at it then catches its scent.   Nasty….nasty…. nasty smelling thing is hiding there.

Since it makes no move to run away or attack, RAF walks directly up to it.  He begins to push brush aside when it races off into the swamp.  Truth gets a brief look at it and decides it must be a Bog Beast or what the city folk refer to as a Bigfoot.  They laugh at the thought and continue on.  Tom, the ranger / druid of the group adds that these creatures are harmless unless provoked and more curious than anything else.   RAF still wonders about killing it……

Further down the stream within the swamp-like area Cy is attacked by three giant frogs looking to make an easy meal out of the last person in the walking order.  Everyone is quick to act as their tongues wrap and attach to his leg and begin to pull him into the water of the swamp.  It is not easy striking these creatures as they are mostly submerged in water.   Cy does eventually gain his freedom and they kill the creatures.

Come that afternoon, Cy is the first to hear the arrival of the newest threat to the party-  a small swarm of Stirge.  The creatures attack from behind.  They avoid Truth and RAF and instead go for the juicier sources of blood in Cy and Rose. Cy is especially attacked by them as three attach to him and quickly begin to suck blood from him.   Raf and the others remove the creatures as quickly as possible but Cy is still weak from major blood lose.  Rose isn’t doing well either.   The creatures removed, they begin to think about camping to recover when they arrive at a pond similar to that shown on the map.

“We’re here……” the words slowly come out as he can’t believe what he is seeing.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 024
“GONE FISHIN’ ”
11/30/13

EYRE 18, 999 

Looking carefully, comparing the image to the pond before him, Truth verifies this is their stop.  The pond has a slightly oval shape with steep rock cliffs covering over half of the edges.  Thick brush covers most of the rest.  There is only a twenty foot section they can easily access the pond by.  Covering most of the water’s surface is extremely large lily pads.  They are roughly four foot around.   Near the center is, strangely enough, a small rocky island with a well in it.  Thick clouds of large bugs swarm and hover near the cliffs. 

“Does this mean we have to cross the water using the lily pads?” asks Rose with some uncertainty.

“I will not.” States RAF.  He is not happy with the appearance of this “innocent” pond.

“Any thoughts or ideas?” asks Cy as he too is uncertain about jumping from pad to pad.

“How deep is it?” asks Tom.

Rose calmly goes to the water’s edge and looks.  “Can’t tell.  The pads are blocking the light.  But it’s a steep drop off anyway.”

Truth looks at Maul and RAF.  Hot good but they have done worse.  “Who wants to go first?”

Rose gracefully steps onto the pad she was closest to too.  It easily supports the elf’s weight.  With a shrug of her shoulders and a mischievous smile she hops from pad to pad easily and reaches the well.   “Comon- it’s safe.”

Cy volunteers to carry Maul.  Tom sighs in surrender and pats Maul on his head.  “I’ll be okay and so will you.”  He begins to go across.  Though not as graceful as the Valenar Swordswoman, the Shifter crosses without incident.   He occasionally checks out the thick cloud of bugs hoping they are not smaller to the Stirge they fought earlier.

Cy hefts up maul and thinks how heavy the wolf is. Is it too late?   With a humph from Maul, they hop onto the first pad.  He wobbles but stays up right.  Nervous, Tom calls out encouragement…. From the safety of the island.

Next pad, they make it but stumbles a few short steps but keeps his balance. RAF shakes his head and looks at the water.  “You go your way- I’ll go mine.”  Before Truth can ask what he meant by that, RAF steps out onto the water and splashes in and down.  “NO!” calls out Truth.  “I may need your help with…. Dammit RAF.”   A few bubbles rise that marked where he stepped in.

Cy jumps and falls.  Both he and Maul hit the water.  Maul swims the rest of the way.  Cy climbs onto the pad noisily.

As RAF begins to sink he sees something very large move up to the area under a pad and suddenly swim with a burst of speed into the pad.  Cy finds himself air bourn and hits a pad and rolls partially off of it.  RAF begin is “yell” and wave his arms and legs in hopes of distracting the ten foot long Large Mouth Bass that thinks it has a large frog on the pads to eat.   Worse-  a second shadow can be seen near where the insects were hovering.

Cy pulls his legs out of the water as a large sense of suction and a large lip can be seen under the pad.   “There’s something in here!” he calls out as he checks his location.  In the middle- of course.

Truth scrambles about hoping to think of something.  Instead, he sees a shadow (the second bass) and believes he can distract it by splashing the water’s surface with his staff.  “It’s a damned fish!” calls out Cy as he sees a bit of the fish under the water’s surface.

Instead of splashing, Truth begins to wave the metal staff under the water.  He had heard fishermen on the dock speak about fish being attracted to moving metal lures…. Just maybe… “WHOOMPH!   With a big splash Truth, staff and all is taken by the second bass.   “Truth!” calls out Cy as the original bass strikes again.  He is air bourn again but lands back on a pad… closer to the island.

RAF hits the silt bottom- thirty feet down.  He sees a large white mass (the underbellies) of two fish.  One striking pads and the other seems to be struggling with something in its mouth.  He waves around again and tries to call out but has no air remaining to form the words.  Cursing badly, he tries to walk forward but finds the silt is strong.  Bad memories of his first trip into the swamps comes to mind.  He doubles his effort and struggles forward- one step at a time.

Rose pulls out some rope and offers to use it for Cy whom is lying flat on the pad hoping not to alert the fish to his location.   The thud of the rope does it for him. J     Even as he quickly rolls into the loop the bass strikes again.  He falls into the water but Tom and Rose were already pulling.  The bass barely misses him as he is roughly dragged onto another pad.   (To all bass fishermen reading this…. Doesn’t this sound like a popper lure?  J )

Truth gets thumped several times as the bass tries to swallow him.  Using his staff, he tries to block it.  The fish’s eyes bulge as Truth kicks at his upper mouth.  Suddenly he goes down, staff and all!

RAF shakes his head.  He hopes that was NOT Truth but knows better.  For being so smart, Truth can be a true idiot.  He continues forward after spotting the base of the very vertical rock island.

Cy gets to his feet and screams as he runs for not the next pad but to jump beyond it to the island.  He hits the rock hard but kicks and yells his way in with maul’s help (he bites gently but firmly onto his collar to pull)

RAF watches the fish wait then looks to see where the other one is.  He sees the back end bulge then burst and a tattered robed warforged tumble out slowly through the water.

Just before this, Truth was being squeezed by the stomach muscles of the fish.  The warforged artificer has no small daggers or weapons to get out.  He decides to use his best and most powerful infusion- the blast rod.  He concentrates on his wand with a dragon head on it.  It glows and releases its energy.  Having nowhere to go, he absorbs some of the impact as well shredding his robe.  In a burst of blood and flesh, he finds himself thrown out of the bottom of the fish.

He free falls to the silt below as he watches the bass.  It is swimming away but sideways leaking more than just blood.  Truth is happy to be out but can’t believe that blast didn’t kill it.   The other fish detects the violent vibration of the explosion and the scent of blood in the water.  It begins to slowly swim away from the island watching the worm-like intestines dangles behind it.

Tom and Rose try to shot arrows at the fish as it moves away but cannot figure out the angle with the water and the concealment from the large pads. 

RAF slowly climbs his way to the surface, nearly taking an arrow in the process.   Truth is not as good at climbing.  He keeps falling back to the bottom as he tries repeatedly to climb up.   Eventually he makes it.

On the top, Truth looks at his tattered and fish oiled robe.  Sighing deeply, he strips it off and leaves it behind.

Carefully, Cy once more takes Maul and they begin to descend into the well.  Never do they look above them.

Above them, an airship is crossing over the swamp.  

“Lord Vollax, those people are climbing in.”

He merely looks down in calm rage.

“Could that be one of the entrances to the mazes below?   The maze that you have ordered your men to investigate?”

Soon the ship passes them, on its way to Yrlag.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
03 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 025
“GEO-MORPH G-01”
11/30/13

EYRE 18, 999 

The ladder drops to a landing where a spiral stairway begins.   It is tight for RAF but everyone makes it down. They find themselves in a tighter square room with the spiral staircase in the center.  There are four exits from this room.  Each exit is in the center of each of the four walls of the square room.

Tired, beaten and battered, the born members of the team wish to rest.  The two created members, the warforged, agree to stay up and watch over them.  RAF watches in discomfort as Truth walks around looking at the walls in his “under pants”.    Not being able to take it anymore, he grabs them and gives Truth something to a wedgey and tears / cuts them free from his body.   “NOW you are a warforged again.”

Well at least that was the plan.   Shortly after everyone has fallen asleep they become bored and decide to explore the area.

The closest short hallway out leads to a long curving hallway.   Not taking time to search or look carefully they circle around.  They come across a puddle of pure blue water.  RAF dares Truth to touch it but he will not.  Go figure.

Truth spots some writing on the walls shortly past there.  The language is unknown to him…. If it is even writing.

They see a glowing image of a tentacle brain.  Seeing it is a mere image, they ignore it.

Continuing to look around Truth spots a stone tile on the floor that is not like the other stones.  A secret doorway or a trap?  The artificer checks it over as RAF readies for battle…. Hopes for it… craves it.

After determining it is safe to touch, they pull it up and peer inside.  RAF drags it aside and Truth sticks his head inside the hole (anyone remember goblins under a dock? LOL).  Thick cobwebs block his view.  He reaches in and pushes many away but finds it is a passage way far too small for him to crawl through.  The crawl space is 4 ft by 4ft.  Truth decides to wait on this.  RAF cannot fit and he also may become stuck.  

Deciding to wait, they move on.  Shortly Truth finds another secret lose stone but this time it is on the wall.  He looks at RAF whom awaits something to attack.  The stone is removed slowly and inside is a scroll. The artificer carefully retrieves it and opens it.  It is a Scroll with a spell written on it.  A spell unknown to Truth but seems to make obvious sense.  A scroll of Detect Humans.  He pockets it for later investigation and moves on.

As Truth continues to search the walls carefully something from the darkness above drops onto him.  It is shaped like a four foot large centipede but is made of pure shadow.   He tries to remove it but cannot.  RAF moves in a bit too quickly and strikes at it.  Instead of hitting the shadow creature he strikes Truth.  And again…. And again.  Truth decides to flee or die by the hands of the crazed warforged fighter.

He flees to the inner room hoping for aid.  The others are slow to awaken as he runs in calling for them to help him.  RAF is chasing him still.

Eventually they kill the shadow creature but only when Truth has taken a lot of damage first.  Truth did the final blow by throwing his body full force into the stone wall “crushing” the centipede between him and the wall.

“What were you doing instead of watching over us?” asks Cy.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 026
“GEO-MORPH G-02 and F-01”
12/28/13

EYRE 19, 999 

Deciding to ignore the hidden passageway they had discovered, Truth and RAF lead the group to a square shaped outer ring.  As they start out there is a strong nasty smell in the air.  There is no origin or source of the smell.

They walk a long ways taking their time.  Truth is being careful not to miss anything.  He is expecting secret doors or panels everywhere.  Maybe that is why he missed the secret trap door on the floor until he put his full body weight onto it.  Truth falls 60 feet down into a pit.  It is a hard hit but he is okay.  Getting him out is more embarrassing.  Rose throws him her rope.  Her fifty ft. rope.  The tip of it dangles about 15 ft. above him.  Cy has a longer rope and then they need to pull him out.  After several minutes they do finally get the bookworm out of the pit.

[GM Note:  I am using something referred to as a geomorph.  They are square shaped dungeon tiles.  The fun of these is the players get to place them as they see fit.   They pull a letter out of the bag and get this 20x20 square tile.  Each tile has four equally spaced exits on the center of the edges.  Thus they line up perfectly.  They place the grid next to the prior grid as they chose.  So the encounters within the map may be preset by me, but how and when is up to them.   I’ve wanted to try this out for a very long time and thus- now I am.]

They step into a large room.  Looking around they find several puddles of water.  RAF is concerned by this.  The entire place has been dry until this.  They walk to the left and find another large room with columns within it.  RAF finds a collapsed spiral stairway.  No way out through there.

They discover another short path.  It ends in a dead end and a trapdoor.  As Truth checks this out he trips a trap.  A poisoned dart strikes him in the lower back.  He pulls it out but has not thrown it to the ground.  A ladder is seen here leading down.  They go down and find a small long shaped room.  As Truth moves on,  he steps directly into a large invisible ooze that tries to digest him.  Everyone is quick to try to take it down and do.  The warforged body is tender… the wooden parts are pitted and burnt.  There is nothing down here.

Cy has found a door out and motions to it.  Truth, Tom and maul however are already leaving the room and going to the next room.

The party is splitting up.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE BODY 
SEGMENT 027
“GEO-MORPH F-02”
12/28/13

EYRE 19, 999 

As the others are busy with the door Truth and Tom with her wolf wander further into the maze.  They see stairs leading down and begin towards them when they hear something from the darkness the stairs come from.  Suddenly large disfigured rats emerge from the stairs.  Their size and boney protrusions suggest they are dire creatures but they are also covered with blisters and boils.  Patches of hair are missing that reveal multi-colored skin.   A true horror to witness.

They swarm around the warforge’s legs and Maul as Tom backs up pulling out her bow.  Their bite is acidic and painful.  The mutated Dire rats last several rounds before being destroyed. During this time, Tom swears he can hear a loud grinding sound above him but ignores it as the rats were attacking at the moment.

Not deterred, Truth looks for the others but decides to move on.  They walk down the stairs and step over several lose bones on the stone floor.  At the bottom of the stairs is a corner and there- a large door.

Truth takes a few moments and picks the lock successfully.   He opens the door and sees first on the floor some sort of ink symbol drawn onto the floor.  To either side are coffins in various levels of decay.  The floor is a ramp that leaps up.

Checking for traps, he pulls out the skull he kept from the emerald Claw leader.  He notes the sticky puss like substance on it.   Could that be…. Flesh forming?   He rolls the skull up the ramp and watches it roll back to him.   It tumbles onto the inked symbol and Truth awaits the trap to be activated.

Nothing.

He picks the skull up and places it into his pack again and steps forward.  Whether it was his increased weight, mass or a life signature is not clear but a drawn out vibration and whistle can be heard.  Looking to the coffins, he sees red glowing things within the darkness of the coffins and before he can turn and run, he is covered in a buzzing red glowing mass.   He runs full speed out of the swarm and so does Tom and Maul as it moves towards them.

They decide it would be best to rejoin the team….. in haste.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 027
“GEO-MORPH K 01”
12/28/13

EYRE 19, 999 

RAF slowly walks past the open doorway.   As he nears the half way mark, he spots a lever in the floor.  It stands about three feet tall.   Even as Cy begins to suggest leaving it alone, RAF grabs it and cranks it.  A loud grinding sound of stone on stone with gears can be as much felt as heard above them.  It is only now RAF notices the lever is covered with blood.

They continue down the hallway.  Rose tries to tell the others that some of them have gone back down another exit but they ignore the elf.

RAF stops at a 4-way intersection.   On the floor is a discarded glove.  The finger tips and sections of palm are bloodied and eaten by acid.  Casting the torch’s light down each hallway he sees something of interest.  Dozens of strands of rope crisscross the hallway from wall to wall or floor to wall.  Looking closer, the ropes appear to have been phased into the stone.  There are no holes.  RAF merely cuts through them.
They come onto an orange glowing wall of light.  Next to it is a round 1 inch hole with an orange circle surrounding it.  RAF ignores it and begins to leave.  Cy spots movement on the other side.  A large floating brain with spiked tentacles hovers there.  Watching….waiting…..  “Do you see that?” he asks. RAF just continues onward.

The warforged warrior looks into a small room with a trap door.  He ignores it.  The hallway ends at a pit filled with spikes and spears.  He turns around and goes back.  They go down another hallway.

There is a large statue here.  It has a large bibulous head with tentacles on a scaled body with a tail.  It reminds RAF of a lizard folk with a squid head.

Searching it, he finds a lever.  He pulls on it and slowly the statue rocks back.  Rose looks under the statue and spots something there.  Not wishing to reach under herself, she takes out her rapier and swings it under the statue.   Something is under there.  It spins and rattles.  She hits it again and it is a scroll case that rolls out.  Strangely, about four inches out from the base it just stops… as if by magic.  The sound of something above them occurs again.  Something big and grinding like stone on stone.

Nothing happens.

Rose opens the case and there is a scroll inside that she cannot read.  They hold onto it for later.

Just about now Truth comes into view after running straight into the lever on the floor.  “Where have you been?” commands RAF.

“Looking around.  Why would someone put a lever in the middle of a floor like that?  Someone running…. Could walk directly into it.”

“Yes.  And you are standing on a bloody burnt glove.”

The artificer jumps by sudden fear.  Sure enough, there is a glove there.  Rose comes to him with the scroll.  “What is this?”

Truth looks it over as an artificer would.  “Scroll of Endure Elements I believe.”

“Not of acid.  Too bad.” Comments RAF as he walks past the statue again.  Everyone begins to follow him.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 028
“GEO-MORPH K 02”
12/28/13

EYRE 19, 999 

The two warforged take the lead as they leave the statue behind.  Once more, they trip a trap.  It rains darts onto the two leaders.  The darts either miss them or bounce off their armor.

They continue forward.  All of the hallways here are narrow.  Travel has been difficult at best with the two warforged in the lead.  RAF figures if he can’t fit through then the others cannot get somewhere in trouble without him.   Good enough plan…. For a warforged fighter.  By having the second largest (widest) member behind him (Truth) this may limit wandering within the dungeon.

They circle around and spot a short hallway about ten feet deep with a trap door.  Before RAF can stop him, Truth has begun down the hallway.  Once he checks over the trapdoor, he touches it and the walkway that holds Truth and a reaching RAF fall.   The others can hear RAF yelling at Truth from the bottom of the short pit.

Once out, they begin to go the other way.   More hallways branch out from the narrow twisting maze of corridors.   Truth spots something following them.  Ready to kill it, he then identifies it as a mouse.  A mere little mouse… covered in blood.  Only briefly thinking it is a harmless mammal…. A small vermin…. He quickly crushes it with the torch.  Still recently after being attacked by dire rats with an acidic bite.   He is not taking any chances…. At least for now.

Cy begins to sniff the air.  Truth takes note of it and follows his gaze.  RAF is ahead of him deciding which way to go next so Truth steps down the dark hallway Cy is looking towards.  

Blood.

There is blood everywhere.  It is seeping out from the wall at the point of the floor.  It is fresh and bubbles occasionally.   It is as if the wall fell onto something and the blood is coming from a body’s pulsing but dying heart.   Truth spots a few drops that lead away into the darkness.  RAF watches something on the floor.  A bloody mouse.  It sees him and moves away.   Seeing it as harmless, he ignores it.  Instead he begins to follow it.  He loses track of it but becomes distracted by an open pit with spikes at the bottom of it.

“Where’s Truth?” considers RAF.  He really doesn’t want to pull him out of another pit trap today.

Another bloodied mouse scampers by the group as they bypass one exit and continue forward where there is a gentle green glow coming from around the corner.

RAF turns around the corner and finds a green energy wall.   A small hole with a green circle around it is visible.   This is the first of this Truth has seen.

“What is it?” asks Truth as his natural artificer curiosity is piqued. 

“It’s obvious.  For an artificer you are really dense.” Grumbles RAF.   Specific colored keys are needed to open the doors.”

“If only we had one.” Offers Rose.

“We do.” Says Truth.  “Only it’s red.  Remember the floating dead body of the Morgrave professor?    His name was Dendril Whenduel.”

RAF wonders briefly how he knows the name so clearly but dismisses it as another quirk of a crazed artificer.

They backtrack to the closest exit and take it.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
02 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 029
“GEO-MORPH E 01”
12/28/13

EYRE 19, 999 

 A ramp leads down.  It is slightly slick. RAF braces himself as he slides down to the bottom. As he goes he spots chalk writing on the wall.  Rose looks at them and knows some of it.  

In elven she reads “We and any that enter these halls are damned.”  

“Pleasant.” Adds Rose as she continues down the ramp.  “I can’t read the rest.  It’s in a different language.”

Cy looks at it.   “It looks like three different languages.”  He looks again.  “I know some dwarven and some of this is dwarven.”  He reads it to himself and smirks.  “It says- Hope ye like killing- That’s all there is here.”

Tom and Maul go down the ramp.  Maul moving slowly.

Truth pauses to look.   Even as he begins to look it over his feet slip and he falls and slides to the bottom of the ramp on his backside.  He doesn’t share it but in draconic it said “We came to find the secrets of the future- the future is death.”

He wonders what was written on the stairs before.  He had seen some writing on the instep of steps but never shared the information.  It repeated itself several times.  Based on the shape and design of writing- it may have been dwarven.

RAF enters a crypt room.   There are some bones inside.  Humanoid but broken up.  Cy looks at a coffin.  It is in mint condition.

“Don’t.” snarls RAF as he commands the warrior to not touch the coffin.   “If its in that good of condition, it is either trapped or contains something evil, nasty and most of all- undead.”

Truth, being Truth, wanders away as this is occurring.  What he finds baffles him.   A body encased in a magical bubble.  Closer inspection- an Emerald claw soldier.   He cannot tell if he is alive, dead or sleeping.   Not wanting to touch a possibly dangerous energy field, he fishes off his favorite trap setter- Boris Grudgemaker’s skull.  Truth is alarmed.  A pussy, slimy film covers the entire skull.  Flesh is seen in the eye sockets.   He is regenerating.

“What.”
“Do.”
“You.”
Have.”
There?”
Snarls RAF.

Certain he will strike the artificer…. He storms past him snarling to the others to follow.

The artificer stares at the skull.  He had polished it a mere two days ago.   What of the other parts?   Cut up, digested, burnt, drowned and buried.   Are they also regenerating?   Will they reform and search for the head?  Will they know where to find the head…..  will it form several of him….. like cloning?   The thoughts are beginning to overwhelm him.  Time to rejoin the others…. Now.

“RAF is angry with you.   I am not certain what possessed you to keep that.” Frowns Rose.

The others step into a room.   Dozens of chains hang from the ceiling.  There are stairs leading up.  A small room or another exit behind the chains.

“We could use some time to rest.” Offers Tom looking at Maul whom hangs his head low.

“Yes.   Rest and discussion about undead and keeping secrets.” Says RAF turning towards Truth.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
03 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 030
“LORE VENDETTA”
12/28/13

EYRE 21, 999 

COMMANDER-

HOUSES THARASHK, LYRANDAR AND ORIEN ARE STILL IN CONFLICT OVER THE FATE AND USE OF THE YRLAG LIGHTHOUSE.  CITY CONCIL HAS CONCERN OVER THE CONTROL OF IT.  ADVICE.

EMERALD CLAW INFLUENCE IS GROWING.  AIR SHIP HAS ARRIVED.  APPEARS TO BE THE HIGH RANKING LEADER.   I HAVE YET TO LEARN WHOM IT IS OR WHY THEY ARE HERE.  ADVICE.

LAST NIGHT A CARAVAN CAME INTO THE CITY DURING THE DARK.  IT HAS GONE TO A LARGE HOME IN THE EAST WHERE THE RICH LIVE.  GNOLLS AND OGRES SEEM TO BE AGENTS.  THE CARAVAN IS FROM DROAAM.  

RUMORS OF INCREASED HUMANOID MILITARY ACTIVITY ON THE MARCHE AND DROAAM BORDER HAVE BEEN CONFIRMED.   STILL NO REASON HAS BEEN FOUND.  IT MAY BE STRICTLY MANUVEURS OR SOMETHING ELSE.

AS FOR OPERATION: FUTURE FOUND-
THERE ARE SEVERAL PARTIES IN THE TOWN LOOKING FOR ARTIFACTS AND RELICS FROM THE OLD AGE.  THIS MAY EXPLAIN THE ARRIVAL OF REINFORCEMENTS BY EMERALD CLAW AND THE DROAAM.  ALONG WITH THESE POWERFUL GROUPS THERE IS A SMALL GROUP OF ADVENTURERS HERE THAT HAVE MADE A NAME FOR THEMSELVES.  ONE MEMBER I BELIEVE IS LOOKING FOR THE SAME THING WE ARE.  ADVICE.

LORE VENDETTA 

“To send this message to Wroat will cost-“

The cloaked woman waves her hand across the counter at the small House of Sivis outpost in Yrlag.  Several coins fall and the Gnome is quick to pick up the credits and the scroll with the message on it.

"I will send it immediately."


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
03 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 033
“GEO-MORPH E 02”
1/25/14

EYRE 19, 999 

“Why are there so many chains hanging from the ceiling?” Asks Rose with a lot of concern.

“Torture?” suggests Truth as he points out the blood on the floor and splattered on the walls.  He is careful not to touch any of the chains as he walks to the back of the room.  Near the back is a small alcove.

“What is it?” asks Rose.

“Don’t touch it!” Calls out the warforged artificer.  “It is either a summoning circle or a containment ward.” He says looking at the circle of dim light made of connecting runes.

They pull back and investigate a set of stairs leading down.  As they have walk down the stairs, Truth notices there is spaces within the stairs… the instep is open.  Everyone is quick to move past the stairs just in case there is something within the stairs waiting for an opportunity to strike.

RAF is the first to quickly get off the steps and instead of escaping a possible threat there he trips a pit trap and falls in.  

Since this happens very regularly to the group, they are quick to produce the rope and means to pull him out.

Maul alerts Tom of the next area they may travel to.  Together they look and see it is a water filled area.  Carefully they test the water before entering it.  RAF takes the lead.  Ahead of him there is a four-way intersection.  He is slow to enter it and spots something in the water.  It is a large eight foot round ball of flesh that is rotting.  Several tentacles sprout from it but are also dead.  The artificer looks at it and grows concerned.  “It’s a beholder… a dead beholder.”  He pokes it with his staff and the skin ruptures and many maggots pour and ooze out.

“Let us move on before whatever killed it returns.” Suggests Cy.

“It’s been dead for a very long time.” Says the artificer. “I doubt whatever killed it is still around.”

“But why risk it.” Offers Tom as he moves ahead.

They turn to the right and find themselves at another intersection but finally out of the water. RAF’s attention is drawn to a gentle glow to the left.  Rose is curious about the double doors she sees to the right.

The gentle glow is a statue of an orc with a mutated eye holding a notched battle axe.

Even as they look for anything of importance Rose steps up to the double doors.  Each door has a large carving of a golden bull’s head on it.  Before Truth can look at it for traps or the such, she tries the door.  It is locked so she kicks it.  The trap is sprung….  A summoning spell!

A large earth elemental rises from the summoni8ng spell’s effects.  RAF charges forward along with Truth.  The three of them try to hold back the rock and earth creature.   RAF takes several severe strikes but continues on.  Rose is struck and goes down in a broken heap.  RAF tries to protect her from any further strikes but is taken down himself.  “Into the water!” calls out the artificer as he remembers the strengths and weaknesses of the elementals.

They try to take it down but cannot.  Truth has them wait and be patient.  In time the summoning spell burns out and the elemental leaves.  It is too late for Rose.  She is dead.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
03 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 034
“GEO-MORPH E 03”
1/25/14

EYRE 19, 999 

They take whatever useful things she had on her and move onward.  Truth checks out the orc statue.  He finds a secret panel.  Within it is another red crystal rod.   He takes it.

The next room has a statue of a squid headed creature.   They find no secret panels or writings.  They move on and find a set of stairs leading down.  Each step is set at a different angle.  It is tricky and awkward to walk down.

They lead to an open trap door with a metal rung ladder leading down.  They go down the long ladder and exit into a large room.

Cold fire lanterns built into the walls light up throughout the huge multi-leveled room.

“Interesting.” Offers the artificer.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
03 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 035
“GEO-MORPH 12”
1/25/14

EYRE 19, 999 

They walk up to a body before them.  It is the body of an adventurer and it has been here for a very long time.  Something had nibbled on him before.  Ignoring the body, the group looks out over the railing to see everything.   A ten foot wide walkway covers the parameter of the large room.  Two sets of stairs lead to the next level.   On this level are four large trap doors and an area covered with thick webs.  Another set of wide stairs lead down to another area.  At the base of the stairs is some sort of creature.  It appears to be dead.

Truth begins down the walkway.  The others follow RAF down a set of stairs.  At the bottom of the stairs are ashes and burnt debris.  They ignore it clearly with a final destination in mind.  They pass broken furniture and dried pools of blood.  RAF is clearly watching the creature at the base of the stairs.  It looks familiar to him but he cannot place it.

Truth finds a bag on the ground with several holes in it.  Within the bag are a few coins.  Truth ignores it and goes on.  He is looking around for things beyond the obvious still creature below.

RAF walks to the edge of the stairs leading to the creature below.  From here he sees a thick heavy chain connected from the stone floor to the thick armored body.  Tom looks back to the trapdoors.  Three of them are locked.  He pulls up the trap door on the unopened one and finds a shallow pit.  Searching it, he finds a gold ring but nothing else.  

The sound of Tom climbing in and out alerts something.  “Who’s there?” calls out someone from within a locked trapdoor.  As the group is about to check it out RAF is happy to see the creature was sleeping- it’s not dead.

Awakened, the large Bullette roars out and stumbles up to a standing position.  It watches RAF at the top of the stairs.

Truth is concerned about this and begins to rush back to the stairs down.  Deciding it will take too long, he jumps off the edge and makes a loud and solid landing near the thick cobwebs.  From up high, nothing could be seen.  From under, there are bundles and bags of stuff.  The warforged artificer looks back to RAF and the group.  They are not rushing the creature so he decides to check out the bundles instead.

As RAF takes his first step down the stairs, the creature lunges forward but is stopped half-way up the stairs by the thick chain.  RAF and the others attempt to take it down but the vast majority of their attacks merely bounce off the creature’s thick armored hide.  The Land Shark tries to violently tear free of the chain instead of attacking but cannot.

The artificer finds identification papers along with weapons and equipment.  The first set of papers is of a half-orc deputy named Guskin.  Possibly one of Tuskin’s deputies?  Another set is of a Karrnathi citizen named J Witt.   The third one is from Aundair.  It is a rare creature- a Catfolk.   The sudden intensity of the creature’s attempts at freedom draws Truth’s attention.  Many attacks and threats are made before the creature is finally killed.

As RAF checks out the creature, Tom, Maul and Cy check on the trap doors.  Each of which have someone banging on the doors and calling out.  The three of them are released and it is discovered there is a group of Dolgrims and Dolgaunts here capturing people for an unknown purpose.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
03 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 036
“GEO-MORPH 12-2, N”
2/23/14

EYRE 19, 999 

“I am Persia.  Thank you for freeing me.” Says the Catfolk.

“I am known as J. Wittness.  How can I repay you for my freedom?” says the dark robed cleric.

“Where is Tuskin?  I answer to him only.” Snarls the ½ orc law keeper from Yrlag.

The two groups look around but fail to explore beyond the body of the juvenile Land shark.

 {DM NOTE:  One of the two reasons for being here was within 50ft of them…. Sighhhhh…. Its not easy being a DM}

They climb back up the strange awkward stairs and camp at the small room above.


EYRE 20, 999 

When they awake they discover Maul is sick…. Very sick. (the diseased bite from the Horrid Dire rats)

The Cleric and Druid work on the ailing wolf.  The others take time to repair their armor and clean their weapons.  They decide to remain here for an additional day.

EYRE 22, 999 

They head out with Maul still feeling weak but able now.  It took two days for him to recover with magical aid thanks to Witt.  They climb some stairs and a body is seen on the edge of the light.  It is an orc…. A possible druid.   He is hanging from a hook on a chain.

They begin to check the body first for traps then for anything of use.  It is at this time they hear a quiet snicker in the darkness.  They swing their light and attention in that direction and seen a mutated two faced and four armed goblin-like creature.  The creature lets out a yelp then runs into the darkness snickering again.  

They give chase until they discover the creature has taken cover within a room with a red energy door.  The creature dances and laughs.  RAF steps up to the door.  The creature is not scared at all.  It begins to give obscene gestures which angers RAF but he knows there is little he can do.

“Ah-hem……” Truth then gives a fake cough and waves one of his red rods.  RAF , if he could smile, would ear to ear.   The aberration on the other side stops working his belt and gives a quick “Epp!” and scutters away to a round raised disk.   Even as Truth slides the rod into the hole on the wall, the creature disappears.

The group burst through the doorway as the red light disappears.  RAF, Truth, Cy and Persia step onto the disk and disappear.  Tom, Maul, Witt and the ½ orc step next and also disappear.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
03 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 036
“GEO-MORPH  N- The Emerald Claw”
2/23/14

EYRE 22, 999 

The Dolgrim leaps off the teleporter and tries to look through the red light door exiting this room.  Something there makes him hesitate but then RAF calls out as they appear on the disk.  The creature goes to slide his red crystal rod key into the opening slot when RAF strikes him hard.  Dropping the key, the creature concentrates on the group.   For his size, he is very prepared for combat.

The other four appear as the creature is slain.  Truth collects his key also.  This brings him to three red keys.  As they are checking over the creature’s body, Witt notices movement in the next room.

They are all looking now.   It is a large room with a circular stairway coming down from the ceiling that is about twenty-five high.   Emerald Claw agents are eyeing the stairs with weapons drawn.  Something is up there.  RAF doesn’t care.   He wants at them.

Truth opens the door and RAF charges out.  The strongest looking warrior is his target.   They others go for the human agents.  RAF strikes his target whom is a skeletal warrior.   Truth notes there is a spiritual weapon at the top of the stairs waving at the entrance.  It moves down to attack them.   Maul, still recovering, hesitates and the ½ orc holds back also.   The battle has just begun when the red door reappears and traps them within the room once more.   Locating the cleric that had summoned the magical weapon, Truth and Persia go after him.  Witt also tries to sneak up on the unexpecting cleric.  Emerald Claw agents try to form a wall between the cleric and them but they fall quickly.  RAF finishes off the undead and begins to work on the warriors along with Cy.

Even as they finish off the cleric, Persia is attacked with a crossbow bolt from above.   Peering down from an exit to the surface are several more of the strange small sized creatures and they are armed with crossbows.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
03 THE MAZE 
SEGMENT 038
“GEO-MORPH  N- Aberrational Troops”
2/23/14

EYRE 22, 999 

Bolts fly down onto RAF as he tries to hurry up the stairs.  Cy and Truth are close behind with Witt following.  The others remain below.

RAF acts as a moving wall and blocks most attacks.  They take turns attacking through the opening taking out Dolgrims.  As RAF climbs out of the stairway he is attacked by tall and gaunt creatures with twin tentacles.  The tentacles try to pierce his armor but cannot.

The others climb out pushing back the pathetic creatures.  Their sheer number s was their only chance but RAF is taking them down quickly.  Cy and Persia also climb out to attack.  Truth uses his hooked staff to pull unwary creatures down into the stairwell where Witt takes them out.

Persia is struck in the chest by a tall gaunt creature.  Its tentacle digs in but she cuts herself free.  Cy takes it down with RAF as she steps back to remove the obscene wiggling remains of a tentacle.

They finish off the creatures and only now note their surroundings…..   mountains.   Witt and Persia believe they are a few hundred miles north-east of Yrlag now.

They back below to look for anything of use on the Emerald Claw.   They camp here after letting out the ½ orc and Maul.   RAF suggests that if not for freeing Maul, they would not have returned to the red door room.

They decide to camp here before leaving in the morning.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
04 TROGLODYTE ATTACK 
SEGMENT 039
“Dangerous Travel ”
2/23/14



EYRE 23-25, 999

The  Group of adventurers are slowly working their way back to Yrlag by following a Cliffside trail along the Byeshk Mountains.  The first day had no encounters or activity.   But on the second day they come onto a rope bridge.   Several Gnolls are on either side of the bridge.

“Our bridge…. Toll for use of our bridge.” One of the dogmen declares.

RAF doesn’t feel like fighting today.   But he will if he has too.   Cy asks how much.

“ Five copper per.” Says the creature.

Truth offers that and a little bit more (money he took from the Emerald Claw).   They pass without incident.   

That night, they are off the mountainside into a heavily wooded hill and valley area.   An Ettin comes to their small fire and declares it is hungry and wants their money.   Truth asks which is it- food or money but finds it a mute point as RAF charges it.   The battle goes poorly as the Ettin is no Emerald Claw agent or Dolgrim.    They do defeat it but require healing and repair potions.

The next night, they hear howls coming from the woods.  Even as everyone prepares for battle, a pack of Dire Wolves race into the camp.   They are after the smallest prey (Maul) but RAF charges the leader.   It is a deadly free for all as the wolves tear into everyone while trying to take Maul.   In the end, RAF is downed, Cy is downed and the others are fleeing.   The Dire wolves take what they came for and leave.  Tom is heart broken.  Maul came back from the brink of death just to be killed by nastier cousins of the animal companion.


----------



## megamania

EYRE 27, 999

The group has finally gotten out of the mountains and near the low lands that leads to the swamps of the Shadow Marches.  They are just beginning to think there will be no more violence or conflict when Cy believes he has heard something around the corner of the trail through the thick brush and low trees.

Truth concentrates and in Giant hears-  “The shell is hard.”  “Yes but the soup will be good”.

They move slower and more carefully to the corner of the trail.  They see two large ogres hunched over a ridged hump.  The hump is holding a large shield and peers out in peer and its eyes plead for help.

RAF doesn’t care for the creature in trouble.  He just knows he has not shed blood in over 24 hours.

In giant- “This is our Turtle man.  Get your own!”

“What did he just say?” asks RAF to Truth.

“You are small and pathetic.” Says the artificer whom wants to save the small creature.

“Really?” says RAF as the Ogres turn to the group and wave their clubs about to threaten them.

The group rushes the ogres whom step around and about the huddled turtle man whom is still withdrawn into his shell.

The ogres hold their own as they battle through.  Once every few seconds the crucian peeks out from his shield and shell.  RAF gets in a nasty hit and one giant-kin falls.  This allows the entire group to concentrate their efforts on the last one and he goes down.

“Thank you.” Comes a quiet and weak voice from under the shell.

“Do you need help?” asks Truth as he offers a hand to the creature.  The others look to loot the bodies.  They find little and less of anything they would want to have.

“I can manage but thank you.”  The turtle man slowly gets up and sweeps some dirt from his chest.

“What are you doing out here by yourself?” asks Tom.

“I look for aid.  My people watch over a small temple.  Troglodytes out of the mountains to take our temple… to take our treasure.  If they only understood- they have no need for the treasure.”

“Treasure…?” questions Witt.

“Will you help us?”

“Yes.  We will help you.” answers Truth.  

“Yes-  we will help you and the temple… save the treasure.” Quietly says Witt.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
04 TROGLODYTE ATTACK 
SEGMENT 041
“THE TREASURE WITH VALUE TO FEW”
3/09/14

EYRE 27, 999

“I count twelve.” Says Persia.

“Twelve grunts.  Look to the cavern entrance… two more.  Magic users?” wonders Cy.

“Adepts…. Glorified witch doctors….” Comments Witt smirking to his own comment.

Truth wonders about him but agrees they are most likely magic users of some sort.

Before anyone can begin to make a plan of attack, RAF charges the group of lizard folk cousins.  The battle becomes fierce quickly.  The adepts do all they can to command their troops and defend themselves.

Chuu, the ½ Orc law enforcer is forced to defend himself and makes it appear he is protecting the Crucian peace man.  

The battle ends and RAF begins to enter the cavern with Witt close behind.

Another troglodyte force faces them at a narrow point in the cavern walls.  The chieftain is a barbarian and becomes enraged as RAF holds back his forces.  It takes time but they force the creatures back and overthrow the lizard folk.

Witt asks about the temple.  The crucian, now wondering what they want with the temple shows them.  It is a manmade structure in ruins deep within the caves.  Truth looks it over and suspects it is from the Age of the Goblins.

“Where is the treasure the lizard men wanted?” asks Witt.

With caution, the four surviving crucians lead them to a different path.  It leads to a very large room.  In the back there is a faint glow coming from the ground.  They go there and the four turtle men bow in respect.  Truth stops motionless in awe.  The others don’t understand.

Before them…. Is a draconic Prophecy glyph.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
04 TROGLODYTE ATTACK 
SEGMENT 042
“THE TREASURE WITH GREAT VALUE TO FEW”
3/09/14

DRAVAGO 7, 999

The group has learned how close they are to the main river and have left.  Truth demanded to stay behind to study the glyph.

They find a passing ship and find themselves home in Yrlag by Dravago 3.   What they are not so sure about is there is a new place of interest here.

When they had left, there were rumors that the lighthouse owned by House Tharashk was up for sale.  The non-house rulers of the small city demanded the new buyers cannot be a house.  Both Orien and Lyrandar wanted it badly and there was fear of open conflict between the two if one possessed it and not the other.

Surprisingly, there a buyer that easily came up with the price.  His elemental air ship is moored to the lighthouse now just as House Lyrandar had intended.   Few knew who owned the ship or now the lighthouse.  Those that did kept it quiet.  They wondered if fighting houses was a better option.

RAF asks around and they find get close enough to make out the two flags.  Karrnath and the Emerald Claw!

The group goes about to buy things of need, especially healing potions.   Rumors they hear about include the Emerald Claws growing presence, missing people in the swamps to the south and frequent appearances of the colossal red dragon over the swamps.  Is the dragon attacking people?

Truth has remained behind and studies the glyph.  He has made out some of it but not enough to understand it,

1) War to the North
2) War to the East
3) Day of Nines
4) Dragon’s Fear

So much of it is echoes of the prophecies he has seen already.   Mentally, lady Silvermane has made contact with him.  She feared for his life when she saw the group back in Yrlag but not him.   Magically she pinpoints him and arrives.


He hopes to learn more by having Lady Silvermane look at the Glyphs.   The humble turtle men are uncertain about showing another their prized magical item but agree.   She looks it over and gathers nothing additional.

They continue to discuss the glyph through the day and onto the evening when there is a disturbance from the cave.  They look up and see a human noble dressed in crimson with gold, white and black trim.  He easily pushes the crucians out of his way as he marches into the large cavern room.

In Draconic he snarls to Silvermane.  “The Eyes have overlooked your need to explore this region long enough.  Worse- you teach this….thing…. our ways.”

Embarrassed since she knows Truth can understand Draconic she begins to defend him. “Lord Reddoxepherean…. This person is no thing and much of his knowledge he earned himself.   He has our patience.”

“I have no more patience for this… thing.   It was created!  Not born!   It has no right to learn our language, our ways or the prophecy!”   The man leans in close to her.  Truth wants to interject but a fear washes over him that stays his hand.   He refuses to run away but senses this man could kill him without a thought…. Maybe even Silvermane.

“I see no harm by my actions.   He is learning what he would have on his own anyway.”  

“For a silver you lack common sense and wisdom.   You are too carefree with our ways.  You know the law.  You know the Eyes of Chronepsis have declared this region off limits.   Have you no respect for the DRAGON FEAR?!?”

Truth listens carefully.   He wonders what the Dragons fear or is it what IS the Dragon Fear……

“I have been given the duty of guarding this region from….. things like this.  I am prepared to destroy your toy if need be.   I would level ALL of the city if need be to stop the Dragon Fear.”

Truth moves a bit to ask a question.   The human whips his head at him and snarls an inhuman snarl with red glowing eyes.  “Do.  Not.  Dare.”   He leans into the warforge.  Fear makes him want to flee but cannot.  “You remain intact out of respect for her.   But that respect goes only so far.”

He turns back to her to finish his warning.  “Drop the studies with this creature and leave this area.  I do not wish to destroy you but I will.  And that goes for the creation and his city also.”  He turns and teleports away as he walks off.

“Who was that?!?” asks Truth still fearful of the man’s return.

“Do you recall the rumors of a Red Dragon in the swamps?”  She asks without looking to him, she merely looks down to the glyphs with lost interest.  “They are true.  The dragon’s name is Reddoxepheraen, or Roddox.  He is a very old and powerful red dragon.  A powerful group of enforcers from our lands have made him the guardian of this region.   There is a myth of a powerful weapon within these swamps that could endanger our lands.   I do not know if it is myth or truth.   But many Eyes of Chronoepsis will not take a chance and have declared these swamps off limits to dragons.”

Truth is concerned about her sudden change.   It is obvious she believes the danger to be true.  The red dragon WILL destroy him and the city of Yrlag if they continue to explore the region for Draconic Prophecies.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE THEFT 
SEGMENT 043
“THE HIRED MAGE’S AMBUSH”
3/09/14

DRAVAGO 16, 999

At the edge of the city Truth and Lady Silvermane part ways.  She will get word to the group to meet at a specific dock area within the city.  Her heart is heavy with the threats made by the Red dragon.  She knows the Dragon’s strength and willingness to use it against the city people.   However, she cannot find herself stopping the search for what is within the swamps.   She will find out somehow even if she must use the entire city to do so.


Truth spots the group in the distance and begins to realize how much he has missed them.  Witt spots him and mentions to the group that there he is two dock sections away.   They don’t seem to miss him as much.  RAF especially.  He just keeps looking at the airship and wonders what it would take to reach the island the lighthouse is on and take their ship from them.  His hatred for the Claw is growing daily.

Truth goes to a large group of humans and ½ orcs that are talking about the disappearance of a ranger within the swamp.  Truth asks them to please move aside.  He feels a wash of energy overcome him.  He halts to see who is directing magic at him.  Behind him a mage holding out a wand appears.  The mage activates the wand once more and Truth finds he cannot move.   A Hold Construct spell!

The ½ orcs break away from the others and systematically remove the large bag from Truth and speak about what to do with the warforged.  With the group breaking up in a panic, the others see the ambush and begin to shout and rush to their artificer’s aid.  The mage picks up the bag, thanks the warforged artificer and creates a dimensional door.  Before the others arrive he reappears about 100 feet away on another section of dock that will take to reach without magic.  

As the others arrive, Truth wills himself free of the spell and shouts at the mage.   The mage pulls out his journal first and seems to nod.  Then he finds the skull and with religious relevance- holds it up in the air and bows his head.  Tom begins to rain arrows at him.  He takes the book and the skull and begins to run further away.

Truth gives chase running along the interconnecting docks in hopes of keeping up with the mage.  Two of the ambushers are taken down and the other two run.   They go a different way from Truth and the mage.   The mage outruns them….. the ½ orcs don’t.

On each of the 1/2orc thugs for hire are basic equipment and a brand new Karrnathi silver coin.

Truth follows RAF’s gaze to the airship and each in their own words degree that they are taking that ship.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE THEFT 
SEGMENT 044
“SCRYING”
3/09/14

DRAVAGO 1, 999

The new Lord of the Yrlag lighthouse places the human skin hide book marker onto his book about dragons to save his place.  Holding his glass of wine he walks to his work table.  With a quick gulp to empty his glass he pulls a cloth from his crystal globe.

“Perhaps today I can see what Books is doing.”  He smirks at his own humor and sits down.  With a slow and steady hum and wave of hands he begins to prepare his spell.

Slowly the globe losses its shine and gleam and begins to cloud up.  Then a gentle glow peeks through the clouds.  Slowly an image begins.

“Ah- lovely.  The created man has found a new glyph.   He is trying to decipher it.”  Allowing his vision to wander about through the scrying spell Lord Vollax finds an open journal.  “What have we here….?   He surprises me.   He is beginning to understand the prophecy.”

“War to the North”  He reads aloud.  “Yes.  The tiefling is massing his forces even now.  The call has been sent to both sides.   But that is a different prophecy….. Not mine.”

“War to the East….    Poor translation created one.   But also true.”

“Day of Nines…..”  The large tattooed man frowns deeply.  “Neither Dragons nor elven sages have ever found this reference.  It escapes me also.”

“Dragon’s Fear….. Hah!  Pitiful translation.  It is THE Dragon Fear.  It is their downfall and thus why I am here.”

He studies the new glyph more.  He tries to translate it further.  “Mist…..”   

He becomes frustrated and turns off the spell.   He places his face in his hands and pulls at his hair in frustration.

 “Quintos!”

The door opens immediately and the servant pops in.  “Yes Lord Vollax.”

“How soon until we reach Yrlag?”

“Within the hour.”

“Good.  Once there we need to locate Lord Grudgemaker….. ALL of him.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE THEFT 
SEGMENT 045
“DYING”
3/09/14

EYRE 26, 999

A fisherman sits on a pier sipping his drink and snacking on spiced bread.   He has not caught anything all day.   So when feels a nudge on the line he smiles and sits upright.   Then another pull.  He readies the long pole to raise with hook , line and fish.   Then a strong pull.  He sets the hook with a sudden and violent jerk of the pole.  He has it!   He raises the pole to lift the fish from the water and his blood runs cold.

Instead of a fish… it is a fish nimble hand.  Disgusted by the thought of it the fisherman goes to remove the offensive thing from the hook.   Once he touches it however the hand becomes animated and thrashes about.   The fisherman falls back and the hand thumps onto his chest.   Standing up on the finger tips, it moves to and fro like a horrid undead deformed spider then turns and “faces” down the man.

The hand leaps at his face and grabs the throat.  It appears it will kill the man but he manages to finally pull it free and he tosses it down the pier.  The hand rolls and tumbles then stops.  Once more it rises on its finger tips then as if first looking for something….. sensing something…. It races off.

EYRE 27, 999

A lone seagull flies overhead above the water.  It sees a fish swim in the shallows in distress.   The fish bloods from the side.   Near it, in the shallow water, is a possible meal.  The seagull calls out- “Mine” and swoops down and easily gets it.

It greedily swallows the thing on shore.  It flies off again.  Once near Yrlag the bird suddenly falters.  It falls in a circular fashion and thumps onto the roof of a blacksmith’s hut.  The limp head is thrown back and something wiggles and makes it way out of the mouth.  Bone and sinew work the flesh to the drain gutter and it falls to the ground.   It sits there waiting.

DRAVAGO 1, 999

The bloated body of a crocodile floats in the shallow and muddy waters.   Near it is another moving undead hand.  It uses the body to float to the piers of Yrlag.

DRAVAGO 3, 999

Several men dressed in green and black with half face plates stride into a blacksmith’s room.   The smithy calls for them to stop but they wave a blade at him.   Bitter at the intrusion and trespass, the man stops and waits.   

One takes something out of his pocket.   It looks like a black skinned large hand.  It wears a ring.  It walks on its finger tips to the forge and points like a hound.   Using metal rods, the men open the door and poke into the ashes.  Carefully they pick up something within…. A large set of ribs and a back bone.  Once out of the fire, the bones seem to lose some of their blackened and burnt appearance.

DRAVAGO 5, 999

Again, a hand with a ring on it leads men to a shallow grave where not so long ago a wolf had buried a limb.  The limb has only slightly rotted within the rich mud.  Grubs are caste out by its supernatural healing.

DRAVAGOS 8, 999

Another prized body part is located as another fish is found dead.   It was a large meal that grew larger with excitement that it was joining the torso.

DRAVAGO 13, 999

“Lord Vollax,” begins the servant, “We have located and assembled all but one piece of Lord Grudgemaker.   It appears it is too far away to be detected by him.”

“No, he merely shows his patience.   It comes to us in a bag.  The Made Man has him.   Please see to it that he is brought home.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE LIGHTHOUSE 
SEGMENT 046
“THE TIME IS NOW”
3/23/14

DRAVAGO 16, 999

“Now?” asks Truth.

“It’s obvious they are watching us.  If we act now we have the element of surprise.” RAF clearly states with a sense of there is no other option.

“It’s in the middle of the day!” exclaims Persia in disbelief.

“Where is Tom?” asks Cy noticing he is missing.

“He was here just a moment ago.” Adds Witt.

“There he is- uh guys….” Persia lowers her voice.  Tom Garvin wanders down the dock with a rather large animal beside him.  A Black Bear.

“Even if it followed you home you shouldn’t keep it… unless its dinner.” Says Witt trying to be funny.

“This is Fuzzy.  He will be joining us now.” Answers Tom.

RAF and Truth look at each other with a similar look of disbelief then return to the subject on hand.  

“If we wait I can maybe get help.” Suggests Truth.

“If we wait, the Claw will send out forces to hunt us and attack us.  It’s better to go now.”

“What are we after?” asks Cy.

RAF looks across the bay to the lighthouse and the airship moored there.  “I have an idea.”

Truth nods his approval.  Anything to make a statement against the Claw.  However, the artificer has a slightly different idea in his mind.   Stealing the ship is one thought but……

The group wanders down to the docks that are the closest to the lighthouse. They are now about 600ft away.  There are several unwatched small row boats and one large one.  Unnoticed by them, the map salesman watches them from his booth on the dock as they check for the owner then hop into the large boat.

There is some confusion on who will row and how to go about it.  Fuzzy, the bear, is mildly uncertain about the situation also and requires some coaxing to board the boat.  The map sales man takes it all in with a smirk on his face.   He has come to like this group despite the trouble they always to find themselves in.  

Truth insists on not rowing as he begins to prepare for the oncoming conflict.  He is energizing his blast rods.  Acquiring the airship would mean then the cost of running it.  Why spend money they don’t have.  He merely wants them to pay for trifling with him and the journal he was working on (never mind the fact he took (kidnapped) Boris’ head).

About half way there one of the guards on the ship on the ship spots them coming.  He jokes to the other guard about the likelihood of them making it across the bay.  They make bets in fact.

The artificer then begins to rework the magic of RAF’s sword.  Flames erupt on it.  He nods his approval but Fuzzy isn’t keen on it.  Fire causes forest fires.

Once they are nearly 75 feet away the one guard, still laughing, goes to get a person in charge.  The necromancer, dressed in black and grey tatters, steps out onto the deck.  He smiles at the would-be attackers.  He summons up a spell to reach further with his touch spells and calls out to the boat.

“Turn around.  You are unwanted and have no permission to near our island.”

If RAF had more fingers, he would “salute” him.  At sixty feet, Truth stands up and points TWO blast rods at the airship.  RAF picks up on the intension of destroying the ship instead of stealing it and seems to approve.  The necromancer yells in anger as the first blast strikes the retaining arm of the fire elemental that powers the ship.

“What do you…..   Archers!” calls out the necromancer as he channels a Shocking Grasp spell through his existing Spectral Hand spell.  Truth is grabbed by the unseen hand.  Not giving up so quickly, the artificer fires out the second rod striking in nearly the same spot.  The ship shutters this time.  He is electrocuted yet again for doing this.

The guards fire arrows down at them as more Emerald Claw agents appear with bows.  Tom calls up a ball of fire and even as he focuses it onto the ship undead scaly claws rise out of the waters all along the ship-   Zombie Sahuagin grasp and rock the boat.

Truth looks to the others with uncertainty.  “What?  You expected them to just give us the ship?!?” declares Witt with a smile that is somewhat evil in nature.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE LIGHTHOUSE 
SEGMENT 047
“DON’T ROCK THE BOAT”
3/23/14

DRAVAGO 16, 999

Persia tries to return fire onto the archers but finds it difficult to aim with the zombies rocking the boat.  Cy isn’t having much more luck.  Tom drops the Flaming Sphere directly onto the necromancer in hopes it stops the zombies.  Nope.

Commander Vollax and his aid- Quintos, come out of the cabin even as the pilot races to the controls.  The commander glares at the pilot.  “We will deal with this.  I know the group.  They cannot possibly board our ship.”

“Sir-  I believe that is not their intension.” Replies the monk as he pulls out a sword that begins to glow with intense heat and energy.  “They are looking to destroy the ship.”

Vollax looks to the damage to the arm of the ship.  He makes a silent snarl.  “How. Dare. He.”

A second Flaming Sphere appears on the ship near where the damage has been done to the arm.  The necromancer races past the two nearest guards and the sphere, in pursuit, engulfs one.  

Truth is about to begin attacking again when he notes the sheer numbers of undead then an wavy and semi-fluid magical aura rises from the water and covers the boat even as Witt commands undead to return to the water’s bottom.   He begins to cough and gag as if drowning.  Instead of attacking the ship, Truth goes to protect his “bodyguards” from the undead.

The pilot begins to move the ship slowly from the lighthouse.  RAF and Persia can feel the heat of the elemental ring as it begins to power up to move away.  A water elemental appears on the ship and it goes for the fire on the heavily damaged arm.  A bloated undead zombie-like creature rises from the water.  Only RAF and Truth seem to ignore its magical attack as the others begin to drown, even Fuzzy.

The ship pulls back and rises sharply as the pilot tests the strength of the arm.  The last of the normal zombies are gone but the Drowned remains.  RAF, Truth and Fuzzy do their best against it.  In desperation, Witt, Cy and Persia leap off the boat and make for shore.

The creature’s slam attacks are incredibly strong and Fuzzy is taken down from the sheer brute force of it.  Truth backs off, he is being taken apart (sections of metal have literally flaked off) and RAF has taken a lot of damage also.

RAF goes down just like the Black Bear.  Truth steps in to repair him as much as possible.  At this point the Drowned climbs on board and moves in for the kill (destruction).  Both RAF and Truth spot something moving in quickly from behind the undead.  The airship is looking to strike them with the fiery ring.  They time it well as the two warforged either drop over the edge or jump off as the ring sweeps over the boat.  The Drowned pops and sizzles as the fire ring washes over it.  The boat catches on fire immediately and the Drowned steps off the boat into the water to put out the fire and pursue the two warforged.

The others have reached the rocky slim covered rocks of the island.  They look at the burning ship and briefly wonder how they will return to the docks of Yrlag.  They ready themselves for either the triumphant return of the warforged or for the Drowned to emerge.

Cy pulls out his potion of Dragon Breath and nods to the others.

Below the water, Truth and RAF have reached the bottom.  Truth castes some repairing spells onto RAF even as the undead swims at them.  He strikes RAF hard enough to force him forward.  It turns onto Truth whom knows it is too late.  He begins to make a farewell wish in his mind when struck down.  Truth falters to the muddy floor of the river bed and lays there still.  RAF goes down next and also falls inert within the silt.

The Drowned rises out of the water and is immediately attacked with arrows.  As it closes in on Cy he smiles and “burbs” fire and sets the bloated undead on fire.  It crumbles into the water… destroyed.

Cy wonders about the two warforged.  “Dead?”

Witt looks around quickly.  He sees no undead and no Emerald Claw so they go about looking for the bodies of the two warforged.  Persia finds them in time and together, they work out a means with rope to pull them onto shore.  Looking through his pack, they find three vials wrapped in wax paper.  The paper states instructions-

“If non-reactivate, pour down mouth.  
If still non-reactive return book to 
Lady ir’Silvermane.  
May Chronepsis bless you.”

Shrugging her shoulders, the Catfolk warrior pours a potion into the mouth of the artificer.  The potion mixes with the muddy water still within him.  The effect is weakened but enough.  He reactivates and leans over to “pour” the foul water out of his mouth and chest cavity.  He takes another potion and begins to become aware of what is happening around him.  He goes to RAF’s aid and brings him back to “life”.

They search the island and the lighthouse but find nothing there.  It is not clear whether they just have not yet set up base here or if they are using the lighthouse merely for a place to moor the ship within the swamps.

RAF checks out the lighthouse top and Truth follows him.  They discover that it works by the uncovering of a fire elemental.  RAF plans to free it when they leave.  Why?  In hopes it will burn down the house and anything that returns here.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE LIGHTHOUSE 
SEGMENT 048
“BACK TO THE DOCKS”
3/23/14

DRAVAGO 26, 999

It takes some time before a ship happens close enough to the island that the group can contact it. (Secretly sent by Silvermane).  As promised, RAF breaks the containment shell of the elemental on the lighthouse and jumps off the top into the water.  He requires some repair work as he hit shallow water with rocks but he doesn’t seem to mind as he watches the elemental attack the structure it was imprisoned within for years.  

They reach shore shortly and quickly move away from the public.  They are expecting trouble from the town…. At least from Tuskin.  None happens.  (again, Silvermane had a hand in this)   The group learns the Dragonmarked house is more concerned that the monies were still in their Kundarak account.  What happens to the lighthouse once the money has transferred is then Vollax’s responsibility.

Vollax has not returned.  The nearest place the ship can be repaired is within Zarash’ak which is 100’s of miles to the south.

In time, the group begins to venture outside in the public again.   Rumor has it that Tuskin has had a change of heart- or at least personality.  He is a kinder and gentler ½ Orc.  Truth wants to know why but as such, the house has placed him on “vacation” and away from others.  Truth questions if he has been possessed.

NYMM 20, 999
Truth, thinking that Nines may not be crazy but instead damaged seeks him out.  It is not long before he finds the worrisome warforged “Town idiot”.  

“Hello Nines.”

“You have returned!  I thought the world claimed you already!” blurts out the crazed warforged.

“We are fine.  I see you are the same also.”

“Yes!”

Truth sighs mustering all the patience he can.  “Nines, have you always worried yourself with the end of the world?”

“It’s coming!  We are all doomed!”

“……..  yeah…..”  The artificer watches the warforged carefully.  “May I try something?”

He stares at the artificer.   “Sure….. the world is going to end soon anyway.”

Truth leads him to a quieter area on the dock and has him sit down.  “I want to “read” your energies.  It will not hurt.  May I?”

Nines freezes as if shocked by the notion.  “okay…..”

As Truth touches his head he begins to read the arcane matrix that is his life energy.  It is complex…. And fractured.  It is as if something was taken out and replaced.   He concentrates further.  For the next ten minutes, neither living construct move or utter a sound.  A passerby may think them to be statues.  At least one seagull lands on them then leaves (leaving a gift behind on Nines).  Truth detects multiple voices…. Not so much personalities… but voices within him.  He is not possessed but rather reprogrammed.

“When did you first hear the voices?” he asks quietly.

“Years ago.  It told me the world was coming to an end.” Says the warforged.

“Where were you?  Here in Yrlag?”

“No….. Breland…. The war…..The… War…..  The…  War……THE WAR….THEWARTHEWARTHEWARTHEWAR…….” He begins to speak very quickly and loudly.

Truth tries to realign the energy in his life essence but instead he causes the warforged to scream and stand up suddenly.  He slaps the artificer’s hands away and turns to leave.   Suddenly- the light in his amber eyes goes out and he collapses on the dock making the birds rush away screaming themselves.

“Nines!  Nines!..... oh crap.  What did I do?”

That night-

RAF and Persia lead the way up the stairs to their common room.  They open the door and are stunned by what they see.  Nines…. Tied to a bed.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE FINAL WARNING 
SEGMENT 048
“EMPLOYMENT”
3/23/14

NYMM 24, 999

RAF really has nearly had it with Truth.  Why get involved with Nines?

They nearly killed the warforged as he lay there but the artificer arrived and explained things to the group.   Either members didn’t care or didn’t care to understand.  This bothers Truth some but he does feel responsible for Nines’ current state of mind (or lack thereof).

“We need money” declares RAF angrily.

They march down to the hiring board on the docks and find a curious note.  A gnome from Morgrave is looking to hire adventurers.  He has a meeting time at a tavern nearby at night in two days.

NYMM 26, 999

Professor Assimo ir’ Lenni of Morgrave University is quietly sipping a drink at the Mermaid’s Mischief.  This tavern has women that are… of a specific moral code and appearance.  Witt seems to approve.

As soon as Truth sees the studious gnome he regrets coming.  Quietly he whispers- “we should go now.  Leave the place…. Before something happens.”

RAF ignores him and looks for the contact and sees him.  The gnome is telling a story to a large chested woman who is laughing loudly.  The gnome wears glasses that make his eyes look bigger than giants.  Scrolls cover his body like padded armor.  He has a bag with more scrolls and rolled up (and heavily traveled) maps.  He looks harmless- even pathetic.

“You are seeking adventurers?” States RAF.

“Oh good!  More help!”

Cy leans to Persia- “More?”

“I had hired a group earlier this week but…. Well things became tenuous at best.”

RAF stares as he tries to guess what the gnome just said.   Fancy words are not a fighter’s weapon.   Damned Gnomes and their words.

“What are you hiring adventurers for?” asks Tom (whom has collected a new bear animal companion).

“I am looking to adventure into the swamp and map the area referred as The Mist.”   A subtle hush crosses over the tavern.   The gnome looks around as if someone broke wind and he is trying to hide it.  As his gaze crosses over Truth he hesitates and blinks repeatedly at him.

“What are the Mists?   I have heard of the Mists but know nothing of it.” Replies Witt.  “People refer to it much like they do the Mournlands.”

“Yes! They are similar!” says the gnome with a great big contagious smile.  “Like the Mournlands- there is a mist there that people enter and leave with never passing through it.  Others never return.  Whoever maps it first will be forever talked about within the halls of Morgrave.  The gnome looks to Truth whom has his hand covering his face somewhat.

“What happened to the others?” asks Cy.

“Mishaps.  Poor souls were not up for the adventure.”

“But you are here.”  Adds Tom.

“Lucky I guess.” The gnome quickly and happily adds.

“Lucky my nuts and bolts” Truth grumbles quietly.  Persia notes his disdain for the gnome but keeps it to herself.

“What are the terms?” asks RAF.

Silver a day for each of you.  You get to keep a portion of anything we find that Morgrave won’t want.”

RAF nods and agrees.

“Excellent!   Let’s begin tonight!”  Shouts the gnome happily as he hops out of his chair and tosses a few coins onto the table.

“I don’t think this will end well.” Whispers Truth to no one in particular.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE FINAL WARNING 
SEGMENT 049
“SCRATCHES”
3/23/14

NYMM 26, 999

The gnome races for the door and trips on his own robe.  When he falls there is a clear “Meow!” sound.  Everyone stops and looks down at the gnome.  Something is wiggling and moving about under his robes.  RAF readies his sword and Witt his touch as the thing under the robes exits near the legs.  The nastiest looking and most pitiful looking cat familiar stumbles free of the robe.   Fur is missing from one paw, an ear is chopped, mismatched colored eyes and a terribly bent (broken) tail can be quickly seen on the cat.  Tuffs of hair that are different color and texture are on its back and hip.

“Scratches…. You yet live.” Comments Truth.

Persia turns on him.  “You DO know him!  How?”

“I met him at Morgrave.  I know more ‘of’ him than I know for sure.”  Uncertain of what the artificer is getting at, the others continue to stare and wait.

“This is Assimo ir’ Lenni or “Lucky Lenni” as many of the students called him.   Some say he got this name because he can be a lech and womanizer and others say he is lucky to just be alive.  People around him tend to become involved in mishaps or disasters.”   Truth nods at the mangy cat as proof.

“Comon!  We have to stop at my room first.  It’s just down here.”  The gnome motions down the docks to an area used for short time residents.

He grabs his familiar and whisks away with a quiet ”meow”.   The gnome goes “ow” as RAF grabs him up.  

“Why such a hurry?” asks the paranoid warforged.

“I’m excited!”

Looking to avoid trouble that is seeking him out guesses Truth.

Truth holds back and motions for the others to hold back.  RAF carries the gnome over his shoulder like a sack of wheat.  If the gnome minds- he never says anything.  “Down there- on the right.”

Persia hangs back to speak to Truth when she notes there is something in the night sky.  Something big.
She motions to the sky but everyone dismisses it.  Then she sees a flame.  Her first thought is the Emerald Claw has returned.  

If Only.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
05 THE FINAL WARNING 
SEGMENT 050
“FINAL WARNING OR YRLAG BURNS AT NIGHT”
3/23/14

NYMM 26, 999

The apartments before them suddenly explode into a fiery mess.  The raw heat washes over the group.  Some taking minor damage from the intensity of it.  Then a powerful rush of air knocks over everyone but Persia whom drops to all fours but not prone.  Cy and Tom fall into the water.

Even as everyone is getting up they feel the ripple effect on the dock as something hits the docks nearby.

A

COLOSSAL

RED

DRAGON

“I WARNED YOU NOT TO ENTER THE SWAMPS!   ONE FINAL WARNING BUT TO ALL OF THE SETTLEMENT OF YRLAG.  DO. NOT. ENTER. THE. SWAMPS. TO. THE. SOUTH.  OR ELSE!”

The dragon gazes over the docks.  “YOU!” it calls out.  “You….” it says casting fear as it glares at the group.  Truth begins to crawl into whatever darkness he can.  Reddox has come for him.

The gnome is fumbling about looking for something within his robes.  With every third or fourth pat one can hear a “meow” as Scratches is patted…hard.  RAF strongly believes the dragon is here for the gnome.

Witt stops while on his knees.  He looks into the flames and can hear something coming.  Three very big wasps zip directly through the raging flames and debris.  They attack RAF, Assimo and the new Fuzzy.  Everyone is stung and the gnome is losing it quickly.  RAF destroys his wasp and moves on to deal with the gnome’s wasp.  The bear swats and bites his wasp even as it becomes weaker from the poison.  

The dragon turns away from them and breathes fire onto another dock nearby.  The bear’s wasp is killed leaving the one on the gnome.   The gnome proudly finds the wand he was looking for under his robes and with a loud – “Ah-Hah!” he swings it out pointing to blast the wasp.  His arm (and wand) whisks over and into the fire.  Between the poison and the pain of the fire- he drops the magical wand into the flames.

Only Witt saw it-  “IN COMING!”

Even as several of the others dive into the water thinking the dragon is attacking them again the wand explodes.  Both RAF and the gnome take damage.  The wand mainly exploded down and out into the dock and flames.

“This can’t be happening….” Says RAF as he grabs the gnome and prepares to jump into the water when there is a loud crackle and crack.

“Seriously….?” RAF says as the dock under his feet collapses.  Both he and the gnome fall into the water.

The gnome teleports away with Scratches as they hit the water.  RAF is really ticked at this point.

Just when they think it can’t get worse, Truth (the only one on the docks still) is seen by other creatures summoned by the dragon as it leaves.  Two winged Apes charge towards him.

“Nope.  I don’t think so.” Says Truth as he rolls into the water from the burning dock.

“Damned gnome.” Grumbles RAF. 

“We’re on the clock… a silver a day…..” says Truth.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
06 THE DRUID 
SEGMENT 051
“ IS IT GONE? ”
4/06/14

NYMM 27, 999

The group inventory injuries and repairs that need to be made.  RAF requires the most attention.

“What next?” Asks Persia.

“Find the Gnome.” Answers Truth seeing the fires are dying down already.  He also checks to the sky occasionally.  He is not entirely certain the Dragon wasn’t looking for him.

“..And kill him.” Says RAF bitterly.

“No.  But we are on the clock.  A silver a day.  If takes ten days to find him, he owes us ten silvers apiece.  I plan to collect.” Corrects the artificer as he looks over RAF’s dented shoulder protector.

“Then what are we waiting for?” comes a quiet squeaky whisper from nowhere. 

“the gnome?!?” exclaims Cy as he looks for the source of the voice.

“Is the dragon gone?” asks the Gnome map Maker.

“Where is he?” asks Cy.

Persia looks to a pile of damaged and slightly burnt crates on the dock.  “Hi- I’m here.”

“We can’t see you, stupid.” replies Witt. 

“Is he gone?” repeats the voice.

“Appears so.” Answers the artificer as he finishes up with RAF.

Persia walks over to the crates now and steps back quickly when she hears a screech and feels something under her foot.  Scratches, the cat familiar wreck of an animal reappears as the shared invisibility spell begins to leave.  Assimo ir’ Lenni also reappears with a bit of smolder still coming off of his hat.  The once pointed hat has a definite bend in it now.  He tries to straighten it a few times then gives up.  “I can’t figure out why that dragon appeared as he did.”

“Been to the swamps?” asks Persia.

Silence

Painful silence

“We could still go to those ruins and map it for Morgrave.” The gnome professor says with a big smile.

“Gets us out of the city.  I don’t want to be blamed for these fires also.” Agrees Cy.

“Swamp gives us an area to avoid the dragon.” Also says Truth looking to and fro in case the dragon Reddox may reappear.

“But that’s EXACTLY where the dragon said NOT to go!” exclaims Tom looking at his burnt and battered bear.   The thought of losing a third animal in a month hurts.

“Let him come.  I’d rather fight him than hide from him.” Answers RAF in defiance.

“Then its agreed on.” Says the gnome as looks around.   “uh…. Which way?”  The Map maker is lost in the dark and with his room having been burnt down.

Several mutual groans and face-palms occur.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
06 THE DRUID 
SEGMENT 053
“RETURN TO THE SWAMP”
4/06/14

NYMM 28, 999

They march into the swamp and continue into the night.   The sun is just beginning to glow on the horizon when Cy hears something moving with the group.  Concentrating on the sound, the source seems to be following them.

Looking that way they spot eye shine.  

Wolves.

Rather than have unnecessary violence and death of animals, Tom communicates with them.

“Hungry.”

“We are not the food you want.”

“Swamp is changing.  Food taste funny.  Hungry.”

“We are too powerful for you.  Leave us.  Find other food.”

“Hungry.”

Tom removes some trail rations and tosses them to the lead wolf.  It sniffs at the dried meat and fruit.  “Hungry for meat- fresh meat.”

“You cannot eat these two but they can destroy you and your pack.”

The wolf looks at RAF whom is trying to understand what Tom is doing through his grunts, growls and strange body language.

“What are you doing?” asks Cy.

“She cast a spell to communicate with the wolves…. I think.” Answers the artificer.

“Correct.  I am trying to convince them to find easier food.  Mice, rats or a rabbit even.” Says Tom while not removing his eyes from the pack leader.

“I like rabbits.” Says the gnome looking down at his muddy slippers.

Tom repeats his suggestion to the wolves.

“They speak to me.” Offers the gnome quietly.

The wolf pack leader begins to pace.  She truly believes the group may be the last available food here.

“I like rabbits. “ repeats the gnome whom weaves an unseen spell.  Everyone is ignoring the annoying and pathetic gnome.

The sound of something in the brush can be heard.  The wolf pack all turn to it.  “Food” is the last thing Tom understands as the pack quickly run to the sound for the hunt.

They stop shortly after this to rest. Tom recounts the entire conversation to the group.  Truth questions what they meant by the changed water and different tasting food.

Having rested they continue on.   Before long they reach a thick area of brush.  Within the brush they see a structure.

“Oh goody!  We’re there!” exclaims the happy Gnome.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
06 THE DRUID 
SEGMENT 054
“RUINED TEMPLE”
4/06/14

NYMM 28, 999

“What are these?” asks Cy as he steps up through the thick brush before the ruins.

“Looks like grave stone markers.” offers Witt.

“What is written on them?” asks Persia.

Truth tries to translate but doesn’t know the language.  He has seen it before however.  Before he can ask anyone else the gnome to stumbling and tripping over scrolls as he is hurriedly trying to find a blank piece to begin to map and take notes on.

Witt decides to check out the ruins.  Cy and Persia are quick to follow.

Truth looks around for signs of activity with Tom and Fuzzy, the second bear animal companion to Tom in a week.   They find no tracks or signs of activity.

Persia goes to the ruins of an old tower first.   There is little here.  She spots stairs going down and investigates.   Below is just a dank and dark area with leave litter and when disturbed- lots of bugs.  As she leaves, Truth follows her and checks out the tower by himself.  He finds nothing either.

RAF waits outside.  He distrusts the gnome and wants to keep an eye on him.

The ruins may once have been a part of a temple.  There are stairs and the remains of four columns at the top of the stairs.   Two entrances.  One leads to a hallway with two more sets of stairs.  One going up and the other goes down.

Cy tries up first.  There is a small exposed room here.  The floor is rotted and looks like anything heavier than the gnome will bring it all crashing down.  Persia goes down.  She finds the basement is similar to the tower remains.  Boring.

The gnome does a few rubbings on the wall.  RAF ignores him as he is distracted by the grave stones.  His imagination runs wild as he keeps thinking something is rising up through the earth.

Witt looks about and finds a broken statue.  All that remains is two clawed feet and a tail that swept to the front.  “Dragon?” He wonders to himself out  loud.

By this point Assimo has nearly circled the entire temple taking measurements magically and writing them down.  Though he has not offered it, he knows what this temple was once and who used it.  Orcs.   And they worshiped the dragon Vvaraak whom taught the orcs druid magic.

Persian finds a room that a door remains very intact.  Witt twists the wood frame the door rests within and thus it merely falls in.  Looking through the debris she finds a clay ceramic vase that feels heavy.  She is tempted to open it but decides to ask Truth first.

As she begins to step down the steps leading into the temple things begin to happen.  Cy, kneeling before a grave stone attempting to read the carved runes notes the ground is pushing up!  “The dead rise! He calls out in a panic.  By time Persia with the vase reaches Truth, Tom is calling out that there are things in the thick swamp rising and walking towards them.

Assimo is too caught up in his map to listen.

As about three dozen skeletons approach the group Witt is quick to pull out his holy symbol (dagger over a heart…. Eerie) They are surrounded.  The cleric of Death begins to demand the undead to leave.  Those closest to him stop and wander into the thick brush.  It is at this point the gnome looks up.  Scratches has been meowing for several seconds now.  His two different colored eyes wide in fear.  “Skeletons!” he calls out.

Duh.

The group tries to group up or position themselves so that the skeletons can’t attack all at once.  Witt concentrates again demands they leave at the top of his voice.  Most of them turn and go into the brush.  The remaining few are easily dispatched.

“What brought that on?” asks Persia.

Everyone looks at her and the vase in her hands.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
06 THE DRUID 
SEGMENT 055
“THE VASE”
4/06/14

NYMM 28, 999

“I found this in there.  I considered opening it-“

“NO!” calls out Truth with Cy being quick to agree.

“What is it?” the catfolk adventurer asks.

“Allow me.” Says the warforged artificer as he carefully places a metal tipped finger on the ceramic vase.  For a moment – nothing happens.  Then His normal artificial vision is replaced with patterns of energy.  Magical energies glow brightest.  The vase is surrounded but magic.  The purplish- black energy suggests necromantic energy.  Old.  Powerful.

“Not a vase- it’s an urn.” Says the warforged.

Assimo watches with interest.  He is watching the artificer closely.  Something about this creature……

“Well- as agreed, that vase is Morgrave University property.   May I?” says the gnome reaching out to grasp it.

“NO!” calls out most of the group at once.

“It was in our agreement.” Whines the gnome map maker.

RAF is deciding whether to kill the gnome and break the vase to destroy whatever is in it or destroy the vase first then kill the gnome.  Maybe kill the gnome WITH the vase……

“Yes, but…..” his words trail off to silence.”  Truth doesn’t fear… he KNOWS the gnome will drop the vase.

After a quick discussion, they decide to place the vase on the ground and walk thirty feet away.  Then the gnome may go to it to carry it.  (safer- right?)   The gnome is annoyed by the distrust but at least he gets the vase to return to the university (and hopes to be taken more seriously by the university as such).

The gnome walks up to the vase.  Scratches ducks under his robes in the pouch the gnome made for him within his robes.  He picks up the ceramic pot carefully.  It is heavier than he thought it would be.  He begins to walk slowly to them.  His feet brushing on the robes that drag on the ground.  Everyone is waiting for a mishap of clumsiness to happen.

“See.  We’re good.” Says the gnome to RAF.  He turns to show Truth and gets his feet twisted in the robe and he stumbles forward.  But catches his balance.   “Hee…. We’re good.”  Blushes the map maker.

The gnome turns to leave.  Truth shakes his head and says it is time to go.  The gnome turns quickly- “But I haven’t finished map….” 

Crap happens.

The urn falls up and out of the gnomes hands and strikes the warforged in the chest.  Light gray ash bursts out and coats the artificer from head to toe.  It is within his robes even.

If RAF could smile he would be now.

“Ahhhhhh!” calls out the artificer as he quickly pulls off the robes and reveals he is wearing pants today.  The gnome begins to ask about the pants as the artificer is now trying to get the ash out of his pants.

The vase somehow didn’t break but ALL of the contents were spilt.  Spilt on the warforged.

The ash seems to have gotten under the light metal plates and joints of the wood also.  Truth is VERY unhappy.   It takes a long time to get most of it off of him.

“At least the vase is lighter now….. easier to carry.” Smiles the gnome in embarrassment.

“Should we camp here?” asks Cy.

“No.   I don’t want to be here if more skeletons or worse … return.” Suggests the warforged soldier.  

So they allow the gnome to finish his mapping.  He places the maps into the urn, and happily marches after the leaving group.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
06 THE DRUID 
SEGMENT 056
“THE PRISONERS AND THE CABIN”
4/06/14

LHARVION 1, 999

It is late, the group is tired.  They are walking through the swamp again.  Truth is thinking about something he thought he saw.   He thought he saw the gnome reading inscriptions that he believes is Xoriat in origin.

Fuzzy the bear, pauses.  Cy also slows down.   “Did you hear something?”  He listens carefully himself.  Tom looks into the darkness where his animal companion is looking.

“Someone is calling out over there.” says Cy.   Everyone stops except the gnome whom walks into Truth.  He blinks his eyes through the incredibly magnifying glasses he wears and pokes truth as if to be certain he is real.  Truth looks down at him.  The gnome smiles then returns to looking at the vase.

“I heard it now.” Says the catfolk adventurer.  

They try to quietly tread towards the noise.

Bullywugs.

And two men tied with leads to the frog men.

Without much hesitation, the group rushes forward.  Bullywugs were kidnapping Yrlag citizens a months ago.  They have no love for the swamp creatures.

They don’t last long.  Most die quickly, the rest run for it.  Their ability to move in the swamp is amazing.

The prisoners are happy to be free and suggest there are four more kidnapped boys taken by other Bullywugs deeper into the swamp.  RAF wants to go.  Now.

“But we need to return this vase to Yrlag.” Offers the gnome with a hurt frown.

“And these people need to be returned to Yrlag also.  We go.” Commands Truth.

“Fine…. But it’s on your time- The University doesn’t cover freeing innocents…. Only artifacts and the truth.” He says with a smile looking up at Truth.

Disappointed by them ignoring his pun, the gnome follows.  Truth is twitchy under his robe.  Damned ash.

They soon spot the creatures.  They are guarding a cabin that is located next to a river and is on rock (a rare thing in the swamps).  Persia and Witt try to flank the cabin as the others hold position.

RAF decides the hell with holding position- and charges.

He charges through the group of frogmen directly at two that are close to the cabin.  One wears a robe and the other holds a better club than the others.

Just before the charge of RAF, a few of the frogmen suspected there was something in the swamp nearby.  They had given a gentle croak that was heard as a warning by the robed bullywug.  He summons a crocodile to the general area of the sound.  He successfully calls up and controls the creature but places it in the wrong spot.   It is nowhere near Witt but it is near Fuzzy, Tom and Cy.

Wanting to stop any further casting of spells, Witt calls up a thick mist to obscure the creature’s vision.  However, it obscures EVERYONE’s vision.  Wild swings are made by RAF and Witt.  Some connect- others do not.

The bear crushes the head of the crocodile before it can attack.

From within the cabin, someone inside hears the battle and investigates.  The mists hide the source of the conflict and his presence.  The druid turns into a bird and flies high through the mist to a tree.  Drobin, the evil druid, appears as the bird grows and melts its form into a black robed human (?).  He doesn’t recognize the catfolk below him but he does Truth.  Hate and anger rises in him.  This makes twice this warforged and his team has interfered in his work.

Tom drops a flaming sphere into the mist to evaporate the mist.  He nearly cooks Witt in the process.  Being able to see the targets now, Persia, Cy and Tom begin to strike the remaining bullywugs from the distance.  Deciding this is not the time, the druid changes into a bird once more and flies away.

Inside the cabin, they find four young men tied and gagged.   Little else is found except for a few coins and a calendar.   A date is circled on it.

Thinking about the date, Truth, Assimo and Tom come a conclusion and it bothers Truth a great deal.

On this day, 6 of the 12 moons will be full.

Are they dealing with a werewolf?


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
06 THE DRUID 
SEGMENT 057
“THE DEAL ”
4/06/14

LHARVION 2, 999

They return to Yrlag with the gnome and six young men.  Payment is made and the gnome is about to leave when Truth motions for him to wait.   He then chases after the gnome whom is ignoring him.

“I wish to talk to you.” says the artificer.

The gnome looks at him.  “Why?”

“You WERE reading Xoriat.  I wish to learn it myself.”

The gnome at him in bewilderment.  “Why?  It’s the language of Chaos.  Some say it is unsafe to understand.  Some even say it leads to madness….”. he pauses as he thinks about what he just said…. “Course I’m not sure if that is true.”

The gnome looks at him closer.  “I know you don’t I?”  The cat familiar peeks out of the robe to look at the warforged himself.  His eyes dilate greatly in recognition.

“I have not always gone by the name Truth.  It is what I seek however.”

“Me too!   Only I like to draw it as maps.”

“Would you teach me the language?”

The gnome thinks about it a few times.  He concentrates a great deal then asks- “What do I get in return?”

Truth sets down his pack and withdraws a red glass rod.  “This and where it came from.”

The gnome looks at it closer.   “Where did we meet before?”

“In the university you toppled a shelf of books onto me.” 

Silence.

“I ….ahhh….  have been around several toppled shelves.  Which university?”

“Morgrave.  I was retrieving a book about the legendary dungeon builder Drogan for a professor named Geldem, Bonal Geldem.  (anyone remember the very first session of the Creation Schema Storyhour?)”

“Yes…. He studied artifacts.  Did you know he was murdered in Sharn?  Poor guy.”

“Yes, well I was the librarian known as Books.  I retrieved books, tomes and occasional scrolls for professors like you.  It was during that collapse that I found a book that spoke about Xoriat.  It’s in part why I am here.”

The gnome looks closer, takes his glasses off and rubs them with his muddy sleeve and puts them back on, now the mud is swirled instead of on evenly.

“What is the glass rod?” Asks the gnome fearing a trick.

“From our experience, it is used like a key.  It opens portals within a vast underground complex north east of Yrlag.   If you teach me the language of Xoriat the key is yours and I can make a map for you so that you may go there yourself.”

The gnome is uncertain.

“Think of the glory to Morgrave.”

The gnome smiles some.

“Think of how much the students and facility will look up to you- the mapper of the vast underground halls of Yrlag- a never known about dungeon.”

The cat familiar looks up to his master and sinks back in mewing quietly.  Assimo smiles as he envisions it.

“I think we can reach an agreement.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
06 THE DRUID 
SEGMENT 058
“THE SIX FULL MOONS”
5/04/14

LHARVION 5, 999

DM NOTE: Jared from my gamer’s Grotto edition of The Hidden has come to watch this group today and decided to join.  He will officially start at the next game.

 The sun is setting and the group is uncertain at what to do.  Several of the moons are already in view.  They do not know where to begin.  Where is the mad druid?

They decide to go back to basics.   He has employed goblins before- go rouse some goblins.

Many of the goblins see them coming and flee their shanty homes in Old Town.  They are not as dumb as the group had hoped.   But on the fifth “home” they have some luck.  This poorly built and structurally weak building has a resident.  Tom Garvin knocks on the door and Fuzzy steps up.  RAF stands behind him for extra support.  The goblin can be heard inside grumbling.  He opens the door and lets out a loud “Epp!” and slams the door nearly hitting the bear.

The bear rises up and throws its weight onto the door.  Not only does he take down the door, but the building is nearly pushed over.   The front timbers are leaning at least 25 degrees now where they were relatively straight before.   The animal companion spots the goblin trying to sneak out of a back hole.  The bear gently nips and grabs the goblin by the seat of his pants and pulls him back to the front door where RAF is waiting for him.

“Where is the crazy druid?” demands RAF.

It squeaks and rattles off something in goblin which no one understands.   

RAF offers the goblin to the bear in common.  The goblin in common screams “NO!  No Bear!”

RAF holds him in the air and dangles him before the bear.   “I no know not-ting!” yells the panicked goblin. 

“Your people worked for the druid.  You most certainly know something bear snack.”

“No Know.”

“No no or you do not know?” quips Truth.   

“No nothing.  Gab Grubeater know.” 

“Grubeater….how quaint.”  If Truth could roll his crystal eyes he would.   He is not much for these tactics and tries to loose himself looking at his forearm.  A section of metal seems flimsy and out of place.
“Who and where is this Grubeater?”

“Grubeater…. Is grubeater.   Across the path.”

RAF starts to the next shanty…. Across the footpath.  “Bring him.” He says.  “Maybe he knows more.”

Witt knocks on the door of this shanty and once more the bear steps up.   No one answers the door.

“If no one is home I may take that as you lied to me little goblin.” RAF suggests.

The goblin swallows very hard and begins to sweat.

Cy and Tom Garvin look about the back of the building- just in case this one has a rear exit also.   They see none but the corner of the building hovers over the swamp with thick brush.

The bear breaks down this door also.  Persia goes in and sees nothing.   In the back corner is a hole so she walks to it with caution.   She peers in and sees a pack moving very slowly.   She grabs it and pulls.  It pulls back with a yelp.  Out comes a goblin over burdened with a large pack with many possessions.

“Grubeater?” asks Persia.

In goblin it seems to say no.

“You are Grubeater.” Says RAF. And he pulls the first goblin into the cabin.  Truth walks away from the group.  He peers down the bridge to the other side of the river channel.

“I will keel you!” snarls Grubeater at the other goblin.

RAF sees a new source of entertainment and means to the truth-  “I can’t have both of you running around and warning your friends about us.  Only one can live.    I wonder who?”

The two goblins look at the warforged slack jawed.  Then, at the very same moment they begin to speak in near perfect common-

“Drobin aberrations full moons six total raid city destroy family clans evil druid psycho” they say with overlapping desperate screams.

RAF looks the two of them then the others.  He is waiting for one of the others to help sort this.  Truth…. Where is he?

“Each said his name was Drobin which is a start.” Says Cy.

“One called him a druid and the other a psycho.” Offers Tom.

“Both are correct.” Follows RAF.

“Both said aberrations.” Adds Witt as he walks over to Grubeater.

“So which wins?”

“Both know the truth.   We need but one.” Says the Cleric of Death.  The Karrnathi cleric places his palm on the head of Grubeater whom howls in pain.

Even as his eyes whiten and his skin becomes pale and frail, the other goblin begins to repeat everything and more very quickly.  Grubeater yet lives but falls to the ground twitching and jerking in pain.  “Take him outside.” Commands the warforged fighter.  He then steps up to the near dead goblin and crushes his head with his foot.

Two minutes later- they have learned that Drobin, a crazed druid, works with aberrations doing incredible and insane things to people.

RAF kills him and goes to talk to the others.   “What was that goblin’s name?” asks Persia.

“Never got it.  Sorry.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
07 SIX MOONS 
SEGMENT 059
“THE FAMILIES COME”
5/04/14

LHARVION 5, 999

Truth has been thinking about the first lesson given to him by the gnome scholar- Assimo ir’ Lenni.  Four scrolls of what looks like random slashes and dots mixed with images.  One scroll lists the 13 Dragonhouses.  The other three list a base line for creatures.  There are things that he knows as Dolgrims and Dolgaunts.  There are Mind Flayers and Beholders.    So many creatures.   It makes his head hurt trying to pronounce the words.  Learning Xoriat will not be easy.

He stares into the darkness at the other side of the bridge.   He has caught some of the “interrogation” and knows RAF and Witt can handle it well enough on their own.  It is hard to concentrate on anything.  The images keep swirling in his mind…. And the itch.    His arm and back itch.   He guesses it is more of the urn’s ashes that are stuck under the metal plates of his composite body.

He hears a scream from a goblin so he figures the interrogation is nearing its end.  As he is about to walk back he believes he saw something at the edge of the bridge.  He looks closer and sure enough- something small is in the brush watching him…. And the others.  He charges across the bridge and takes down the goblin spy before he can free himself of the brush and flee.

They now have a discussion of what to do with their knowledge.  Stay and defend the city from a possible attack by goblins and aberrations or seek Drobin’s headquarters.   RAF likes this best.    Before they get too far into the discussion- like where exactly the druid’s hideout is, they hear something coming.

Looking, they see three goblins walking down the path towards the bridge.  The group moves to attack and discover there are many more off the trail sneaking in the tall water grass and cotton tails.   Tom and Cy hold back to attack at range as the others charge forward to control the bridge.   The goblins are attacking from all angles and ways as their sheer numbers nearly overwhelm the group.  RAF’s incredibly thick plates of metal make their attacks nearly pointless (DR 4) but they try anyway.

Then Cy spots something over the water-  a floating ball with sticks on its head.  Tom clarifies it some- a baby beholder! (Gauth but close enough)   It’s ranged attacks against ranged attacks and melee vs melee.  Even with the Gauth, they take down the fourteen goblins and seize the moment.

Persia finds a map on a goblin.  She hands it to Truth whom looks at it.   It looks nearly exactly like his but one of the ruins on the river is circled and in very crude common written- Druid.

Now, just maybe, they know where the druid is hiding.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
07 SIX MOONS 
SEGMENT 060
“THE FAILED INVASION”
5/04/14

LHARVION 5, 999

They decide to save Drobin’s hideout for the next day since it will require a boat and pilot to reach it.  They decide to do all they can to mess up his plans for tonight.  They march down the path into the swamps.  Tom and his bear look for tracks of the goblins and follow them.   Occasionally they leave a path to take an animal trail that leads to another path.

In time they encounter another group of goblins.  As they attack them they are flanked by five aberrational grells.   These brains with a beak and tentacles mess up Cy very badly even as the goblins keep the group pinned down.   RAF is forced to leave the goblins to confront the floating horrors.  In time the creatures are defeated and they do some quick healing and repairs.

Four moons are full and line up with two more full moons rising higher into the sky.   Soon all six full moons will line up.  Little do the group suspect what will happen in 32 days due to this alignment……

Later in the night they spot a bright light within a thick fog.   Witt decides to check this out and sneaks into the grass.  It is a trap as a man howls like a wolf as the death agent reaches the light spell on the branch and many Dolgrims attack.

The group hurry to Witt’s aid and save his life as the creatures attack.  After the last of the creatures are defeated they decide this may not be the best tactic and return to Yrlag to hire a pilot to attack the druid in the morning.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
07 SIX MOONS 
SEGMENT 061
“THE FAILED INVASION”
5/04/14

ZARASH’AK, “CAPITAL” OF THE SHADOW MARCHES
LHARVION 10, 999

The Ghallanda hotel for those that can pay the price.  It is well kept, climate controlled and can offer anything or anyone the clients want.

“I WANT THEIR HEADS!” Screams the Emerald Claw leader Lord Vollax.

“Let me.  I have a score to settle with them.” Suggests Lord Grudgemaker.

“No.  We have drawn too much attention to ourselves.   We cannot even use our undead servants at this point.   No- we need to do this in a different way.”

“Then how?” says the large black man.

“A third party.”

“Hired Thugs sir?” asks Quintos, the man servant to Lord Vollax.

“No.  They will not do.  Neither will the Web of goblin thieves.  We need outside help.”

“Assassins?” offers Grudgemaker.

“hummmmm….. no but I like it.   But people will ask who hired them if that damned warforged defeats them.   No- we need something there….”

“Droaam is rumored to be massing for a war.   Perhaps their restless warriors?” suggests the man servant.

“perhaps….. hmmmmm…… yes.  Who do we know in their country?”

“I know of two that may be able to help us.  One works for the very government.”

“Excellent….   Then let Droaam be our instrument for revenge.”

The two lords hold up their drinks and return to the main room where six human and ½ elven women await them.    These same six women will be found in the alley ways of the city the next day.  Dead with horrified looks on their face.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 062
“TO HUNT A DRAGON”
5/18/14

LHARVION 13, 999

ZARASH’ AK, CAPITAL OF THE SHADOW MARSHES

“Sir-  there remains one more woman for your pleasures if you wish.”

The muscled man with green flame tattoos on his back remains seated.  He is intently focused on a book before him. 

Quintos, his elven man servant, has blood splattered on his body.  “She is a very lovely ½ elf.”

“You may play with her.  This is more entertaining than a whim that leads to a woman’s screams.”  The Emerald Claw priest says as he turns a page.

“The journal of that strange warforged?” asks Quintos with mild distain.

“It is strange… even for its kind but clever.   I suspected he had help and according to this journal, he did.”

“Which professor?”

“No professor.    Quintos…..   find Grudgemaker.    We’re going Dragon Hunting.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 063
“THE BARD AND THE ROGUE”
5/18/14

LHARVION 5, 999

Malachai and Rodie leave the Golden Dream, a tavern that serves Cyrian food and drink.  The two arrived in Yrlag just a few hours ago.  They decide to learn more about the river side town by walking through the dock area.  

The two human adventurers watch as the fisherman begins to return from their trips and the merchants begin to haggle with them to close the day.  Rodie notes the numbers of goblins that lurk in the shadows.   Neither of them thinks highly of the creatures.

There are several groups of ½ orc law enforcement groups on the dock.   Their presence merely keeps the goblins and other possible threats hiding and lurking in the shadows.

They choice an inn to spend the night at.  From here, they can see the eerie glow of a fire elemental that is trapped on an island with a lighthouse in the bay.  House Tharashk’s primary location in Yrlag can also be seen here.  It seems very busy- even as the sun goes down.

In the morning they note some activity on the docks.  The usual fisherman and merchants activity begins.  There are rumors of goblin activity and strange creatures during the night.   One pilot speaks of a group of adventurers he suspects fought the creatures.  They have saved the town and the docks before.

The two continue to speak to the pilot for another ten minutes before several warforged, a shifter, a bear, a human and a catfolk come down the docks.  They appear to be walking directly at them… or possibly the pilot.

“Well- speak of the Demon and Devils…..Here they come now.”

“Sorry to interrupt but we were hoping to hire you again.” Says Truth.

“Looking to go into the swamps again and fight more goblins or maybe the Claw again.” Suggests the pilot giving his two new friends a wink.

“No.   The goblin attacks were set up by a crazed druid.  His name is Drobin.  Ever hear of him?”

“Nope.” Says the pilot.

Malachai considers it but cannot recall ever hearing the name but knows that not all druids are “good”.  Sometimes it is a twisted view or perception of what is natural and some just are evil in nature.  Truth listens to him talk but then returns his attention to the pilot.

Looking at the map Truth and the group found on a goblin, he figures 4-5 hours to reach it.   As they continue to work out details the two new would-be adventures befriend them.   They have no love of the Emerald Claw either which is good enough for RAF.  With the suggestion by the pilot to join together they do.   But first, they want to resupply.

They go to the House Cannith facility to get repair oil and other potions.    Syrus d’Cannith meets them at the entrance.  Malachai tries to influence the mage wright into giving them a discount.  The mage notes a few questionable comments by the bard.   Cy distances himself from the bard some and successfully gets a small discount. 

Before returning they wander the docks further.  Truth tells the team that is going to the ship to check on something.  Being used to his strange disappearances they let it go and go to the docks to find out any other gossip or stories.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 064
“LADY SILVERMANE”
5/18/14

LHARVION 5, 999

As suspected, Truth doesn’t go back to the ship immediately.   He walks about and goes to a better neighborhood and tries to contact Lady Silvermane.  When he first gets there she doesn’t answer her door.  Curious about this, he pulls out the spare key and lets himself in.

The small rented apartment is neat and clean.  The warforged looks about.   Memories move about within his mind.   They start in Breland and come to traveling across Eldeen and some of Droaam before reaching Yrlag.

He steps into her bedroom and peers about.   He sees jewelry and looks at it.   It is a necklace he had wanted to buy her in Sharn.   She bought it but said it was a reminder of her time with him.   Though it was hers, it was important to him.

Together, they were searching for answers involving the Draconic Prophecy.   Soon, new ideas came.  These hard to understand emotions for Truth led to her revealing her true nature.  She was in fact a Silver Dragon.  He was a warforged that was built to aid scholars.  As a warforged, his concept of emotions was difficult to understand and she wished to help him.  She offered him a chance to learn more than he could as a librarian aid warforged.   She offered him- Zorlan.

He remembers the night with the necklace.  She asked him to put it on her.   What happened next is still not clear to him.  Polymorphed into a human being, he and she explored things no warforged could ever do.   Ever since then, he has followed her lead.  He even changed his name from Books to Truth.   Much of this had to do with the mercenary named Deckix.

Before he can think further on this subject he hears her enter the apartment.

She is surprised by his being there and hopes there is nothing wrong.

There is.

“The Emerald Claw has your Journal!?!” she exclaims.

“Yes.” He says quietly.

“The same journal you began in Sharn years ago?”

“Yes.”

“So he now knows everything you did about the Prophecy?   Everything I told you about it?!?”

He cannot even look at her.  He notes the floor and looks at her shoes.  Blue velvet.   Blue like her eyes.

“What else was in that journal?”

Why is the color important?  The pain and shame he feels is…. Different.  It is deeper than betraying his friends.   Why does she affect him so?

“You.  Us.”

Her eyes glow and flare.  She is furious.   Reddox would certainly kill him and her if he knew.

Truth decides not to her about his deal with Assimo ir’ Lenni.  If she is this upset about the journal then how will she respond to learning the language of Insanity…. The Xoriat.

Two hours later, Truth returns to the boat.  Some of the group had returned already.  Nothing is said about where he was.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 065
“TOR d’THARASHK”
5/18/14

LHARVION 5, 999

Cy, Persia and Malachai with Rodie are heading back to the boat.   A group of ½ orcs in law enforcement outfits come their way.

Clear they are heading to cut them off, Cy stops and waits for them.

“There you are.  We have been looking for you most of the day.” Snarls the lead ½ orc.  “I understand you are treated as local heroes with many of the dock people.   I was not aware heroes cause 1000’s of gold pieces in damage with fires and magical attacks.”

“Can we help you?”

“I am Tor d’Tharashk.  I am Tuskin’s replacement.   I am in charge of the docks now.”

“Where is Tuskin?” asks Cy.

“He…. Is on a vacation of sorts.”  Says the ½ orc with minor embarrassment.  “House Jorasco cannot explain it so he was asked to step down.”

“What is wrong with him?” asks the inquisitive bard.  

“Rumor has it his mind is not his own.” Says Persia.

“Correct.”

Malachai fast talks the ½ orc into revealing a bit more.   Tuskin escaped his room last night.  They are looking for him but he disappeared with the goblin activity.   Several groups of goblins caused random acts of violence last night.  Rumors of aberrational creatures being seen also during the chaos.

The new ½ orc in charge is frustrated with the bard and storms off before he says anything else that may make him or his family look bad.

Uncertain what to do, the group decide to sleep on the boat (for a small charge  ).


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 067
“DROBIN’S THUGS”
5/18/14

LHARVION 6, 999

Several hours after dawn the ship is working its way down a water branch from the main river.  Malachai is humming a song to pass time.  RAF is sharping his weapons.   Truth is thinking about blue eyes.  The pilot is flirting with Persia whom is ignoring him.    The rest of the group is merely taking in the sights.  The hanging moss and vines that hide the tree tops from view.

The boat suddenly comes to a halt as it has hit something within the water.  RAF is the first to reach the bow of the ship but it is Tom Garvin that first spots the nets that have caught the ship and Persia that spots the first of the Bullywugs within the water.  Fifteen of the frogmen rise to attack the ship.

RAF takes great pleasure in cutting them down as the bard encourages them and marshals their abilities.  The creatures do not last long.   Soon they free the ship of the nets and move on knowing they are heading the right way.

The pilot is more careful from here on and stops as the waterway becomes too narrow to continue.  Soon the group disembarks from the boat.  It is not long before Tom locates a trail recently used by many humanoids.   The prints suggest goblins, humans and either large ½ orcs or whole blooded orcs.  It’s all good figures RAF.

Before long they spot a small stepped pyramid.   Everyone recognizes it except for the bard and rogue whom are informed these can be found in the swamp and lead to a vast underground maze.  Intrigued, he begins a tune about adventure, fame and fortune he used to use during the closing days of the war.  RAF goes directly to the pyramid despite repeated warnings by Truth and Cy.

At about ten feet from the first step a bunch of dolgrims leap out of the tall grass and attack.  Cy charges ahead and surprises the leader and takes him down in one shot.  The remainder doesn’t last long.

Malachai asks more questions about the maze below.  He is informed of the glass rods that work here as keys that match same color energy barriers.   This intrigues him and he looks forward to going down into the maze.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 068
“MAZE O”
5/18/14

LHARVION 6, 999

They reach the end of the spiral stairs and light torches and caste spells of light.  Then they immediately break up into three groups.  RAF, Truth and Cy go one way, Malachai remains at the bottom of the stairs and the rest venture in a different direction.

RAF and Truth find a long room with a lever built into the floor.  They are uncertain whether to touch it or not.  The others come to a door and nearly fall into a pit trap built at the base of the door.  They manage to knock down the door and Rodie hops across the narrow pit and slides the door over it creating a bridge.   As the others begin to cross it he looks in and spots a large statue within the next room.  It appears to be a well-built male human with a missing eye and many scars on his body.  He cannot translate the words on the base.

In the other room, Truth decides to pull the lever.  They can hear a grinding sound as something is moving but nothing seems to happen.  Disappointed they look deeper into the large room and spot a trapdoor at the back end.

The Marshal Bard does his best to keep track of everyone and remain within his powers influence with the group.   He is concerned when one group disappears across the man-made bridge and the others call out.   Truth has opened the trap door and a swarm of undead rats are attacking him.  They bite and claw at his metal and wood body.  Cy steps up to help the artificer.

The others meanwhile are searching the statue and find several secret compartments.  There is gold and silver and some potions of Bull’s Strength.   Rodie finds a strange rough iron circle with a diamond shaped cutout in its center.   It radiates magic so he keeps it.

Persia finds a thick large curtain and decides to check it out.  It leads to a very small room where several chained skeletons are.   Looking at the bones, they guess them to have been orcs when alive.  She disturbs the bones accidently and a ghostly shape appears.   It resembles an orc warrior.  Tom Garvin summons up a flaming sphere which the spirit ignores but becomes angered by the spell.    It is wailing and Rodie feels the need to leave the room- immediately.   J Witt stares into the creature’s eyes and finds himself weakened and disoriented.   They move back quickly but the spirit continues to attack (the fire is still within the room with the bones).

Finally they get the spirit to back off after the fire has left the room but the group is confused.  Rodie ran out of the room but a ½ orc wearing his clothes have run back (yes- a changeling and no…. the group fails to react to this).  The spirit is calmed and disappears.   That is until the others join them and RAF learns of it.   He immediately goes to the bones and begins to kick them around to provoke the ghost.  It comes and attacks as he had hoped.    In time , they do take it down.

They exit the room and move deeper into the maze while searching for Drobin and his people.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 069
“MAZE O con”
5/18/14

LHARVION 6, 999

As they move with Truth leading several attackers strike from around a corner in the darkness.  ½ Orcs!  And worse yet- ½ orcs dressed in law enforcement outfits of Yrlag (huh?!?).  They all miss as they were striking from around a corner.   Truth defends himself as the others step up and beat them down.

Once defeated, the main question  remains….. why are the law enforcers involved here and is Tuskin d’Tharashk involved?


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 070
“MAZE O con and MAZE P”
6/01/14

LHARVION 6, 999

Moving on, the group reaches a locked door and a hallway branching off.   They decide to try the door.  A minor fire trap is activated that burns off a few loose flakes of tarnished metal from Truth.  They break through the door and enter a small room with a shelf within it.  Mixed with the random books are several scrolls and statues of gargoyles.   The value of the statues is low enough they leave them be.  Witt however spots a small book that interests him.  Truth also finds a book on the bottom shelf.

The book Witt finds is bound by dark human skin with fanged teeth on the cover.   It is translated as the Book of Vile Deeds.   Truth would have taken it from him if not for the book he found.  It is a metallic blue with a small solid silver ball that works as a latch.  This Manual of The Planes talks about manifest zones.

They move on after RAF decides to “rearrange” the shelf and the statues.  “opps.”

They enter a very large room with a clear snake-like motif.  They are snakes, nagas and dragon headed giant snakes (Linnorns) depicted on the walls.  In each case the eyes are holes.  These holes are between 1 inch and 12 inches in size.  Persia begins to look around when Cy notes there is movement within a few holes.  Even as everyone has entered the room snakes slide out of the smaller holes.  Seven very large snakes arrive and immediately begin to attack.   They are held back by everyone as RAF tears into them.

Going down the next hallway they spot another giant snake but this one has a large lump within its gut.  It is moving very very slowly.  Guessing it has recently had a big meal (maybe of ½ orc guard) they cut and gut it.  What they find surprises them.  It (was) a human dressed in brown and black robes.  The eyes have slits like a serpent with patches of small fine greenish-yellow scales (like a snake).  Truth finds a pendant on him that is made from stone.  It has an inscribed image of a full moon with a sickle on it.  A drop of something (possibly blood) is depicted on the tip of the weapon.

Around the corner they find another cultist.  He is alive!

Truth goes to him and the man dies in his arms.   He was referring to someone as being crazed and working with…… dies before he can complete it.  They move on and pass through an open door.   A long hallway is before them.  The hallway is lit by several globes of electric all along one side of the hall.  As they get closer, the hairs stand on end and the two warforged attract small but harmless streaks of electricity.  Persia can just make out something is beyond the electrical barrier.  Some sort of room or space.  Roadie looks around and spots a secret panel and opens it.   There is a lever in the very back of it.  To reach it, he will need to stretch his arm all the way to his shoulder to touch it to pull.   Uneasy he still does it.   Several of the electrical orbs move aside like a parting curtain.

The room here is small.  Possibly ten foot by twenty foot.  A shelf and a bright purple silk carpet are all that appears to be within the room.  RAF eyes the carpet and to be safe- goes to stomp on it in case it is alive or a trap.  The mimic shapes into life and attacks him!   It takes a few moments but the group surrounds it and beats it down.  The bard is prepared to take some with him but in its death, the fine looking carpet becomes a rough textured greyish-green lump.   “eh!” and tosses it aside.   Truth looks about and finds little of interest except for one book.  “The Book of the Dark Raven”.   It speaks about another plane that collects evil and can release it.  In Xoriat it is called- Ravenloft.   Everyone is looking at Truth strangely as he is trying to sound out the words and symbols of the language of the crazed and nightmarish.

Another room has three six foot tall statues of human mages.  They are covered by glowing Lichen.  A few secret panels are found here which produces a small amount of gold and silver.  Also within this room is an alcove shrouded in green energy.   A teleport disk can be seen on the other side.  Since they only have a Red and a Blue key they cannot enter the space.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 070
“MAZE P con”
6/01/14

LHARVION 6, 999

Ahead of the group is a corner.  It has a very reflective side to it.  Curious, RAF, Truth and Persia stride directly up to it.   All three see a mirror reflection of themselves that mutates.  RAF becomes thinner and frail; Truth decays and crumbles apart while Persia feels helpless and lost.   So overcome by the effects of their reflections, both RAF and Persia fall down into a sitting position and stare into space.  Truth holds his thoughts together but remains seeing a horrible reflection of what he worries will become of him.  Malachai comes up to help but is also caught up in horrible visions of him being chased and caught.  Dozens of hands that seem to grow out of the very air pull and tug at him.  So frightened and overwhelmed by this sight he pulls out his great sword and eyes a distracted Truth.  The following swipe leaves a hefty mark on the artificer.

The others fear a magical attack and decide to start with the mirrors.  There are two mirrors, one on each side of the corner’s walls.  The one mirror is easy to spot and attack.  Both Cy and Tom destroy one but still the four adventurers remain not themselves.  The Marshal Bard prepares to attack again.   Careful not to look directly at the remaining mirror, Cy, Tom and Roadie strike at it.  The angel makes it hard with several arrows glancing off of the mirror but one arrow strikes it solid (confirmed crit) and shatters it.  Malachai pulls back his swing just in time.

After a few repair and healing spells, potions and oils are used, they move on.   The day’s long trek and battles are beginning to show on the team.  Before resting, they find another room with yellow colored energy screen and a glyph on the floor.   Looking to release some aggression, RAF purposely steps on it hoping it is a summoning trigger of some sort.  He is not disappointed.   Four small bulky brown creatures materialize.  Looking at these one eyed creatures, Tom and Malachai say they are aberrational Mad Slashers.  RAF says they are dead as he pounds into them.  After destroying them, he returns to the glyph and tries to reactivate it but nothing happens.  “Needs to recharge”. Suggests Truth.   “We can return then.” Answers RAF.

A locked door is opened by Roadie and inside is a large statue of an orc holding a huge sword with strange inscriptions on it.  Truth translates them as “Soul Drinker or Drinker of Life” He neglects to mention it is written in Xoriat.   They decide this is a good room to rest in as they can relock the door and it is the only clear means to enter.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 071
“MAZE Q”
6/01/14

LHARVION 7, 999

The first doors they encounter are pushed open.  Being careful they enter this very large room.  Several spilt coins are found on the floor.  More out of curiosity than greed, Witt and the Marshal Bard pick them up.

Some of the group head to a corner where Truth has found a trap door.   Others go the opposite way after seeing a large mysterious statue in the darkness.

Truth opens the trap door and finds nothing- it is a false door.  As he turns to warn the others of a possible trap a Shadow Mastiff appears.  The group there is quick to destroy it.   They then join the group that went the opposite way.

There is a trap at the doorway.  They break the door down and use it as a bridge to cross over the now exposed pit.  The large statue is of a mutated, scaly, demonic frog like creature that is roughly 20 feet tall and across. Looking about, they find a secret panel here.  Within it is a summon monster designed for a black bear (like Tom Garvin’s animal companion) and a glowing Longsword +2.

Across the room is an open portal.  RAF walks directly up to it.  After a moment of looking at it, he reaches for it.  Solid.   It is a one-way portal.   Disappointed, the warforged fighter looks for entertainment elsewhere.

They find a small room with signs of being occupied recently.   Possibly a camp spot by the ½ orcs or the cultists?

They continue down a short hallway when the people in the back suddenly appear frightened.   Something has come through the portal!  A Barghest!    Cy charges it at full speed and incredibly kills it in one shot!

They pause at a door.  It has been attacked with an axe.   

“What could be on the other side?” asks the bard to Roadie.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 072
“MAZE Q”
7/14/14

LHARVION 7, 999

Breaking through the locked door, the group continues down a twisting hallway that leads to another door.   The two trap locators spot a possible nasty trap.  There are dozens of small ¼ inch holes angled down at them on one side and three larger holes on the opposite side.

The artificer attempts to disable the trap but instead activates it.   An oily spray like mist shoots out of the smallest holes.  Everyone watches in amazement as the two falls back as a series of sparks fire out from the larger holes and frooooosh!   There is a fireball made.    “Hurry! It may reset itself.” Calls the warforged artificer as he moves to the door.   

“Is that also trapped?” calls out Persia, the cat folk.

“Two traps back to back….” He begins to disagree then spots a tell-tale sign of a spell powered marking.   Again, in an attempt to disable it, it is tripped.   A very large monstrous scorpion appears. (have to include what Jeff calls summoning traps- XP Generators).  The creature is hard to contend with as the hallway is narrow and twisting at the entrance to the doorway.  Only three to four people may even attempt to battle the creature.   The reddish black overly thorny shell hints at a bit of fiendish qualities also.    The damage it ignores also hints at it as the group find it is harder to defeat than they figured.  

Still, it goes down in time.   The door is also locked but quickly opened by the picking skills and they carefully enter the next room.  It is a large and apparently empty room with a pair of double doors, a narrow hallway and a red energy doorway for possible exists.

Persia and Roadie check out the narrow hallway as RAF looks at the double doors.  Truth peers at the red door.   Spiral stairs that lead up- a way out!    RAF holds off breaking down the door seeing this could be a place for the others to rest and recover.

In the narrow hallway are two shallow alcoves.  Within each are piled skulls.   Roadie thinks them to be a mixture of human, orc and the cross breeding of the two.   Persia accidently spills a pile which makes Roadie suck in his breath.  No trap activated or undead howling allows him to calm down.

The catfolk spots something within the mess on the floor.   A few coins and a metallic mask.   Turning it over in her hands she discovers it is shaped to resemble a skull.    She takes it to Truth whom is more interested in leaving than looking at things the catfolk has found.  Especially since the last item she found ended up being dumped on him and may or may not be what is causing his metal components to peel and flake like they are corroding from old age.

Witt hears the words Skull mask and moves over quickly to have a look.   Cy and Tom remain in the center of the room watching for more summoned creatures.  Even Fuzzy is looking.

Truth has detected no magic (poor roll) and has no issue with the strange priest to take the mask.   He puts it on immediately.    Nothing.   &%#@*.  At least it looks cool.

In 24 hours he will learn the mask is magical and allows a better Death Touch ability at range.  The player is very happy.

They decide to camp here and agree to go up the stairs once rested.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 072
“SURFACE INTO MADNESS AND CONFUSION”
7/14/14

LHARVION 8, 999

Using the red crystal rod, Truth activates the door and everyone passes through.   RAF is first to climb the stairs that are tight and narrow.  He can see a bit of light above and soon reaches the top.  They exit onto the ruins of a black stone building within the swamp.  There is no sign of Drobin the crazed druid but then he does hear something.  Even as he turns while hefting his weapon he feels magical energy course through him and his mind.

The bard, having a suspicion that trouble is ahead, begins to gently sing a song of inspiration and empowerment.  He is just out of reach of the power of the two Seugathi that guard the exit.

Most of the party stumble about and barely leave the stairway.   They are being called to and manipulated by the aberrational creatures of madness.   Truth is unaffected and works his way to the surface and makes the creatures concentrate on him instead of the others.  Tom Garvin also follows suit.

The battle goes poorly (and that is with me forgetting to control the group with Control the confused power).    Each round, the majority of the adventurers find they are unable to act as they want to.

Eventually one of the creatures goes down allowing the others to surround the remaining creature.   It is defeated but the group moves away to heal and recover.  They leave behind the swords and wands.

Tom Garvin and his animal companion Fuzzy find a trail in the swamp recently used and follow it.

The moons are getting high in the oncoming dark sky.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 074
“THE MADNESS OF DROBIN”
7/14/14

LHARVION 9, 999

In a few hours the group discovers Drobin.  He is surrounded by several ½ orcs including one that is familiar to them- Tuskin d’Tharashk!    

The water bubbles and emits a blue light as the crazed druid summons something from the water.   A large crayfish with tentacles for a mouth begins to surface.

Suddenly- Drobin is blasted, fireballed, and shot all at once.  He begins to laugh a hearty but creepy laugh that everyone, even those 120 feet away can hear.   He is blasted, shot and covered with a flaming sphere.  He never stops laughing and welcomes Truth and the group.

The half-orcs and Chuul surge forward even as RAF charges forward.  He avoids the ½ orcs and gets after the insane druid.  The ½ orcs, except for Tuskin swarm the warforged.  Lightning streaks through the minions and takes them down- much to the amusement of the druid.   “Laugh this off-“ screams the warforged as he charges into the druid…. And misses.

The bear named Fuzzy cuts off Tuskin.  Not fazed by it, he draws a weapon and prepares to attack the animal companion.    The other melee fighters face the Chuul before it can attack the ranged people hoping to drop the crazed kidnapping Druid.

A powerful blast from Truth drives into the druid’s chest.   He laughs then with sudden and eerie clarity, he says he will see Truth again then the fires erupt and he becomes a green energy encased skeleton before exploding.  The laughter drifts in the air as pieces rain down into the swamp.

The bear claws and bites at the ½ orc.  The claws make him shudder as he is torn up.  The bite occurs on the neck and shoulder even as something is telling the bear to flee.   It steps back just in time as a bundle of sticky and slimy snake-like mass falls out reaching for the bear.

Witt and Cy burn it.    What in the world was that?!?

The Chuul does what it can to attack the others but becomes confused and can only try to avoid the attacks.    It doesn’t last long once RAF joins the group pounding of the aberration.

They find a small bag with little of worth within it.  Only crazed scribbles are there- Drobin was not into were creatures as they first believed.  He worshipped the moon and how it affected people.  It drove him crazy and consumed him with madness and the willingness to work with the aberrations in the swamp.

In the morning, Tom Garvin looks about and is happy to say they are only a day or two from Yrlag.

Unseen by them, as they walk through the swamp away from where Drobin was killed, a single bright blue bead floats to the surface.     Then another.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
08 DROBIN THE CRAZED 
SEGMENT 075
“WHILE BACK IN YRLAG”
7/14/14

LHARVION 7, 999

“Knock Knock”

“Hello… Mr. Truth?”

“Room service- I’m coming in.”  Maggie says while putting in a master key.   She pauses and listens again before turning the key.   The door creaks loudly as she pushes it open.   She has a fresh blanket and new water.  She is used to organic residents…. Not warforged.

“Oh I’m sorry-    are you asleep?”

Nothing.    On the bed is a large warforged.  He has been here for a long time now.   Physically he is fine but his mental state went from unstable to non-existent.     Having never been this close to one before, Maggie feels they all look alike.  She moves quietly, replacing the water and checking on the bedpan.  

Feeling the warforged could use some light, she quietly lifts the window shade.   The light is not on him so she feels it will not bother him.  “Sleep tight Mr. Truth.”

Maggie quietly leaves the room and relocks it.

=======================================================================================

Silvermane quietly reads a tome she found a few months ago.   It breaks down the local history of some settlements that are now mere ruins.  She reads about black crystal skulls and their powers.   She reaches over and grabs her sixth marsh apple.    She gets up and rubs her stomach.   “Need proteins.” 

============================================================================================

The forest slowly becomes wetlands and then swamp over the days of walking.   The Black Fyre Clan is coming,    They have been paid in gold to kill someone.   They like to kill.   The lead gnoll turns to his clan- “This is where…. We will find…. The Truth.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
09 ROAD TRIP 
SEGMENT 076
“BLACK FYRE CLAN”
7/27/14

LHARVION 11, 999

The team reaches Yrlag and goes to their rooms.   After a good night of sleep they set out to look for means of income.   They note the inn keeper is watching them carefully.   “He seems concerned” says the Bard Marshal to Roadie.    He nods in agreement but they continue onward.

Many people on the wharf seem to give them room to move through.   RAF doesn’t mind the respect.   Cy and Tom suspect there is something behind it.  Truth spots a few of the 1/2 orc deputies moving along side of them.   They seem to be pretending to not notice them.

Truth purposely directs the team into a connecting bridge and the deputies are caught unaware as they round a corner of a warehouse.    “Hello.  How are things going?” asks Truth.

The deputies are surprised and stumble on their words.  “Good day.   Everything is good.”  The ½ orc stumbles out.   “How long have you been bad?”

“A day.” Says Persia, the catfolk.

“Says much.    Will you be leaving again?”

“Soon perhaps.” Adds the other officer.

“Need money and looking for employment.” Answers Truth as he continues to try to figure out what is going on.

“We must continue our patrol.  Please excuse us.” And the three ½ orcs quickly move on.

“Whenever were they that respectful of us?” wonders Cy.

“I like it.” Adds RAF.  “It is about time.”

They continue towards the docks looking for employment.  People continue to make way for them as they go.  They reach Croc’s Way-  a large and raised bridge that allows taller fishing boats to enter the docks themselves.   They climb the steep walkway and at the top see people moving away.   At the bottom of the bridge are several large and armored Gnolls.   One has dark fur and seems to be the leader.   She (based on the multi-breasted armor plate she wears) barks and yips something them points to them.   Suddenly a foul smelling creature attempts to attack Cy from behind.

“Dretch!” Calls out Witt.

Cy, Witt and Persia with the Bard attack the summoned fiend while the others direct their attention on the Gnolls.   They fire arrows and spells onto them after the dog-men fire their cross bows at them.  RAF charges into the mass.

These are not the gnolls they faced in the mountains a few months before.  They are seasoned warriors and based on the activity of the dark furred leader, a cleric of an evil god.  After RAF’s heavy slam, this leader works her way to the back of the group and heals herself.

With the dretch quickly being destroyed, the others turn their attention to the gnolls as the melee experts move in.  Witt tumbles and bounces through the group of gnolls and tries to attack the leader.  He uses his newest toy- the metal skull mask.   He has come to understand how it works.  It creates a stronger Death Touch power once per day with limited range ability.  The evil cleric howls as the mask becomes energy and streaks away from the cleric / rogue’s face and strikes her.  She overcomes the death effect but still takes serious damage.  She wants that mask for herself now.

RAF, used to cutting down opponents every swing is stymied as he needs several attacks to take down a single gnoll.  Tough buggers.

In time, they kill the leader and try to leave one gnoll alive for answers.   (tell that to RAF).   

They succeed and learn they were hired by the Emerald Claw to hunt them down in Yrlag and kill them.

The ½ orcs arrive to retain peace in large numbers (conveniently once there was only two bloodied gnolls remaining)   They add that yes- they were aware someone had put a bounty on the adventurers but didn’t know who. Witt is very curious about how much.    They don’t know- it doesn’t matter to them.

The Captain suggests they should leave town for a while until this blows over.   He has heard of a very good paying job that involves leaving town for over a month.    They should go to the Grotto’s tavern.  Grotto- the local Wayfinder head can help them from there.

The friend look at each other to decide and the end result is they will travel and speak to this Grotto (which the bard has heard of) and learn more.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
09 ROAD TRIP 
SEGMENT 078
“CURIOUSITY”
7/27/14

LHARVION 21, 999

Malachai and Roadie comfort Tom Garvin. (slipped my mind and notes- The gnolls killed his animal companion Bear (R.I.P.  Fuzzy).   He has now lost two wolves and two bears since coming to Yrlag.   Is this a sign to not have one or should he pick a different kind of animal?

The first mate has tried to befriend Truth.  He talks about anything a mage may have interest in.  Truth is polite but wishes just to study his scrolls on the language of the Xoriat.  He is also still flaking.  A few of his plates are taking on a texture also.  This bothers him.  He wonders what is causing this- the ashes from the urn?   His exposure to arcane energies?  Being around draconic Prophecies?  Or the regular use of his polymorph ring that allows him to become human to be with lady Silvermane? 

LHARVION 27, 999

RAF is confronted by a crew member.   He readies himself for a battle.  A fight is the last thing on the sailor’s mind.

“Your markings…. You were a Breland Honor guard?”  He asks humbly.

“Yes.  In Wroat.  I guarded the military hero’s burial ground for several years as the war came to an end.”

“Thankyou.  Thankyou and let me say how proud I am of you.  I am Clip Frome.   My father and brother are buried there.   They died in battle during the war on the Thrane border.”  The man holds out a hand and RAF is unsure but raises his hand also.   The man does his best to hold it and shake it with authority and feeling.  Overcome by feeling and emotions of his laid to rest family, he excuses himself and goes below deck.  RAF watches him and looks down at his outreached hand.   “Humans are strange”  he mutters and returns to watching the distant coast go by.

BARRAKAS 3, 999

Smead asks Truth to follow him below where the crew cannot eavesdrop.

“Why?”

“I wish to tell you a secret about the cargo on this ship.”

Smead begins to talk more about the old paranoid woman.  “Did you know her husband explored the swamps?  Only he wasn’t looking for treasure or ruins.   Dang fool was always looking for glowing marks.”

That gets Truth’s attention.

“Wife was always trying to get him to stop. But he wouldn’t.  No sir, he was out there more than home.  Rumor has it she got around near the end- if you understand my meaning.”  He elbows the warforged with a smile and a wink.  Truth is lost on everything said except the part about glowing marks.

“How do you know about this?” asks the warforged.

“Don’t look at me- It weren’t me!”  and the shifter laughs.  “As for the intrigue….   I ah get bored watching over the miss’ stuff so I found some reading material one night.   Some sort of journal.”

“What did it say?” asks Truth with interest. 

“Something like on the DAY of NINES everything natural will become unnatural from being natural to unnatural from once being natural.   Crazy stuff.   Crazed ol’ widow.”

“Day of Nines!.... may I also see this book?”

“Ahhh…. Errr…. Shouldn’t be showing you that stuff.  It’s the miss’ stuff.    Say- did you know we have a dead body on board?”

Above on deck, Persia is requested to the captain’s cabin.    She is wary about this.  She has seen how the captain looks at her.  But she goes anyway.  The captain is sitting on a very soft couch with one foot on a hassock.  He greets her and welcomes her into his private quarters.   He asks her to sit next to him while patting the space.   It is unlikely she can sit there without touching him.

“You look lovely.  I find the body fur…. Beautiful to behold.   Wine?  Its Aundairan.”  He says with a great deal of charm.

“No thankyou.  I do not drink often and I am comfortable standing.   What did you wish to speak to me about?”

And above all of them, in the crow’s nest, is Roadie.   Bored, he enjoys watching the seas from here.  In the distance he can see another ship.  The sails are tied and secured.   Curious.

“Dead body?!?   Who?” asks Truth still thinking about the possible Prophecy that is written within a book somewhere in this vast holding area.   

“Why her son of course.    Did you know he died under mysterious causes.”

“Oh?”

“For instance- His eyes are blue.   As in the pupils are dark blue and the whites of the eyes are light blue.  Do you want to see?”

Can’t show me a book due to the rules and morality but you can show me her dead son? Thinks Truth.  “Yes.  Yes I would like to see.

They walk to the back of the 50 X 50 storage area that is completely full of wrapped furniture and crates of belongings.  There, in the back most corner, is a wooden box roughly six feet long and three feet wide.  It is nailed shut.

“It is nailed… how did you see….” Truth begins to ask the first mate.  The first mate is smiling and holding up a crow bar and a hammer for afterwards.    “If you please- as the first mate I am not allowed to mess with her stuff.”

“No sir.  Really- I don’t want any wine.   And perhaps you shouldn’t have any more yourself.” Says Persia gently removing the captain’s hand from her thigh.

“The fur…. It covers your entire body?”

Would gutting him get her killed by the crew? She begins to wonder.

Roadie covers his eyes and looks closer at the ship ahead of them.  He sees no crew or passengers.  It seems to be caught up in thick seaweed.   Maybe it has run aground?

He leans over and begins to call out what he has seen.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
09 ROAD TRIP 
SEGMENT 078
“ADRIFT IN THE SEAWEED”
7/27/14

BARRAKAS 3, 999

A sharp rap on the door stops Persia from swinging with her fist.  “What?  I thought I made it clear no one was to bother us!”   Roars the Lecherous Captain.

“A ship- sails down, adrift ahead of us.”

CREEEEAAAAK! Groans the first board as Truth begins to remove the cover of the box the dead son is stored within.  A few more boards and Truth can see his body now.   He looks like he died just that day.  He gently pulls on the eye lids and indeed the eyes are blue throughout.  Hoping to find something related to the Draconic Prophecy, Truth pokes and prods the body.  Under the cupped hands of the dead boy is a small stone.  Looking it over, Truth decides it has a permanent Gentle Repose spell on it meant to preserve the body for the long trip at sea.

“What do you make of it sir?” asks a crew member of the ship.

“I don’t like it.  There are no colors even.  We don’t know if it’s a pirate ship or a lost navy ship.   But we can’t ignore it either.  There may be people on board that require assistance.    We need to send our mooring ship to it to investigate.”   As he says this he looks to RAF.

“As a warforged I doubt it would be wise to send me but my allies….” The overly large warforged fighter offers.

Rolling their eyes, they gather where the sailors and crew are preparing a boarding ship.

“I don’t want our ship in that mess!” the captain calls out.  “Keep off the seaweed until we know what is under it.”

Witt looks up as the ship goes down.   Under the mask he gives a stern look of we will return if you leave us.   The others do the same but lack the masks to hide it.

Cy, Tom Garvin, Witt, Malachai and Persia set over along with Roadie.  Truth remains below unaware of the events above.

As the ship begins to enter the thick seaweed Malachai and Witt watch the water under the seaweed while Tom scoops up some to look at.  “Looks normal.”

The seaweed drags down their progress but they reach the ship.  They toss a grappling hook and line onto the ship and anchor their ship to the side of it.   RAF and the crew watch as they climb the lines except for Persia whom is going to watch that no one messes with their one way back.

The ship is empty.

There are no people on board, no product useful to pirates.   The only valuable left is the ship itself. Roadie and Malachai climb the ropes to the top to look from the high vantage point here.  Witt goes below hoping to find something missed by the pirates that obviously took the ship.   He never considers that pirates want the ships also due to use and worth.

Persia spots something in the water.   It looks like three bodies close together within the seaweed.  She calls it out but the others cannot hear her.   Then she hears a splash behind her.   She turns quickly but sees nothing.  The seaweed has blocked the surface.  “Guys….” She begins now wishing she boarded the ship and someone else stayed behind.

Then she spots it-  a large dorsal fin.    “SHARK!” she calls out.   The fin surfaces and drags a clump of seaweed before submerging again.   This time Tom has heard her and looks.   He sees nothing however…. The seaweed masks everything under the surface.

The catfolk whispers…. “I don’t like this…….”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
09 ROAD TRIP 
SEGMENT 079
“SHARK ATTACK!!!!!”
7/27/14

BARRAKAS 3, 999

Unseen by Persia as she scans the seaweed for Sharks or more dead bodies a dagger slowly and quietly emerges from the water between her boarding craft and the abandoned ship.   It cuts the line and submerges.

Another fin is spotted by Tom which gets Persia worried.   Malachai and Roadie are attempting to set the sails to see if the ship is run-a-ground or drifting.

Persia catches her balance as the craft suddenly pushes away from the ship.   “What the…?!?”   Nothing.

“Reattach the line!” calls out Cy not understanding the line was cut.

Everyone on board the original ship is calling out.   Then several sharks appear below them.   RAF remembers his last experience with fish in deep water but doubts this would go so well.   A crew member calls her a stupid Quim and landlubber while next to RAF.  Mistake.    He grabs a line used to bring the boarding craft to the water and hands it to the man.   He has a stupid look on his face as he holds the line.  RAF grabs him by the back of his neck and trousers and says act as a diversion- we’ll pull you up quickly enough and tosses him over.

He makes a great deal of noise by splashing then shouting at the warforged.  He has also let go of the rope.

“Damned Creation- pull him in!” calls out the captain.

“Once he grabs the rope I will.”

The sharks that were bothering Persia suddenly leave.  The sailor in the water is diverting their attention as planned.

The sailor splashes to the ship and grabs the line even as a shark emerges and bites onto his leg.  “Hold on- I’ll reel you both in!” calls down the warforged.

Meanwhile- behind him on the other side of the ship, five creatures scale the side of the ship.   They are humanoid but not normal.  They have a shark fin and a bit of tail.  Their hands end in talons and where their head should be is a sharks head.   A sailor spots it and calls out a warning.

At this very moment, the three “dead” bodies floating in the seaweed begin to scream and rise from the water.   They are on three foot long necks.

The captain hears the noise from a safe distance and gives a quick prayer before helping RAF pull the man (minus a leg) up.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
09 ROAD TRIP 
SEGMENT 079
“SHARK ATTACK!!!!!”
7/27/14

BARRAKAS 3, 999

The captain swears and pulls out his dagger.  “damned land lovin’ machine…..”   The crew member is roughly pulled over the rail with a loud thud.   “I will be sure to aid your wife an’ child.  You were a good and loyal mate.” And wide eyed- the sailor is cut across the throat by the captain.

Many of the other crew members try to block the shark men behind him.   “RAF- deal with them- Now!” and he carefully lays the dead man down on the deck.  The sharks continue to circle within the water below.

The crews’ weapons do little to the creatures.  Even RAF’s weapon seems to do little.  The deep cuts heal quickly.   Two men are bitten but continue to battle on.

At this point Smead and Truth hear the beginnings of battle above.  They go to climb up onto deck.

The three headed round crab-like creature (Crab Siren) begins to attack the boat directly.  Everyone is having difficulty concentrating on anything as the siren’s call is maddening and loud.  Malachai calls out to Persia.  He has a new rope and throws it to her.  “Hold on!  We’ll pull you in.”

The creature and the seaweed make this difficult so Persia decides to do something stupid- she considers leaping into the water.   Then two sharks swim between the two boats.   The aberration begins to tear up the bow of the boat.

Back on board the original ship, the captain sees what they are facing and runs into his cabin.   RAF can’t wait until he gets his hands on him.  Truth pops up a ladder and joins the battle.  Then the captain reappears with a rod in hand.   A fireball destroys one were creature.   RAF takes down one by overcoming its damage resistance.

Persia leaps into the water as arrows rain onto the sharks.  Everyone without a bow pulls hard and she thumps against the ship at water level.   She narrowly escapes being bitten by a surfacing shark.  “Now what?” asks Cy.

Another shark goes down from a fireball and the creatures decide to leave.  Soon all the sharks are gone leaving only the monster that is tearing the small boat apart.

The captain secures a line to his ship and fires the line onto the deck of the abandoned ship.  Why was it abandoned?  Were sharks don’t need a boat except for bait to lure in more food, recruits and treasure.

Carefully they cross on the pulled tight line while the crab finishes destroying the small craft.

“I hate the sea.” Is all Witt has to say as they pull away and avoid the ship.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
09 ROAD TRIP 
SEGMENT 081
“LAYOVER”
7/27/14

BARRAKAS 23, 999

At the port it takes a few days to unload the ship.   The widow asks Smead if anyone disturbed her son and he swears no one did.

Truth goes on sure and visits the market area.  He finds a booth run by Talenta Plains halflings.  They tan and work leather and also create silk from the area plants and animals.    He finds one silken scarf that has a shade of blue that resembles Silvermane’s eyes.  He must have it.  He haggles and barters.   In the end it costs him money AND a minor mending spell on some tools they use.

Weapons and tools are scarce and still too expensive to purpose.   Unhappy, they return to the ship.  A new load has been placed onboard and the ship will set out shortly.

RHAAN 11th, 999

The ship pulls in and the group unloads after being paid.   There is a quality in the air that seems strange.  Fear and excitement.

They pull a stumbling merchant aside-  what is happening?

“The swamp…. Its changed…. Its like NEW WATER.”


----------



## megamania

So I have both Hidden Storyhours at roughly the same place and time now.  More surprises coming.

I was wondering if anyone is reading this and if they would care to reply.

Good or bad


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
09 ROAD TRIP 
SEGMENT 082
“CRAZY STUFF- POLYMORPHING AND SEX”
7/27/14

BARRAKAS 8, 999

Lady Silvermane returns from the local market.  She sets down the back with food and castes a spell onto them to make them easier and better for the body to absorb in this form.  She doesn’t want to change shape constantly at this point.

She waves off part of the illusion.  Her stomach swells and it is clear she is with a child.

BARRAKAS 20, 999
It is time.  Time for the next stage.  How does child bearing work with a polymorphed dragon and a polymorphed warforged?   Who should she contact?  House Jorasco?  House Cannith?    By the three dragons- even House Vadalis is a possibility.   This will be her first- as a dragon or otherwise.   She dares not to tell anyone as Reddox will destroy everything in his fury.

BARRAKAS 28, 999

She tries to get out of bed…. Maybe attempt a spell to communicate with the warforged scholar.    How could this happen?  It was not part of the plan.   She slides off the bed and sits against the wall.   Pain that is…. Moving but subsiding.   Then pressure.    The very air is being taken from her and she hurts below.   So much pain suddenly then water mixed with blood.

It’s happening!

She gets light headed then pushes once more.  There is a soft thud and she nearly passes out.   No.  She does pass out.

RHAAN 1, 999
It is late.  Perhaps 2nd night bell.   Her clothes feel sticky and slimy.   She burdens herself to get to her knees using the bed.  Then she sees it-

Behind her is an egg-like metal object.   The texture of it reminds her of some warforged plates.  

She dries up the area and wraps a blanket around it, both to shelter and keep it warm but also to hide it should anyone enter the room.

She locates her spell book and looks for an invisibility spell for the egg.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
09 ROAD TRIP 
SEGMENT 083
“THE PAST ALWAYS COMES TO HAUNT YOU”
7/27/14

BARRAKAS 18, 999

Lord Vollax is researching a tome that strangely enough moans as he turns pages.   The tome itself is an artifact that is several 1000 years old.  He is trying to research the magics used by certain aberrational lords in the area.   There is a knock at the door.

He ignores it once but then frowns deeply as the knock returns.   He closes the book causing it to grunt.   “Will it not wait Quintos?”

“Sir- it is about the Cronoshar Stone.”

“Very well enter-“

The sadistic servant enters.  Behind him is a large humanoid with bat-like wings and a hulking figure.  It has a bag and a package.

“Deckix- how nice for you to return.  I hope this intrusion means you found it- the Stone?”

“Yes.    You never mentioned a few Morgrave idiots were looking for it also.” Snarls the possible ½ dragon creature.

“What is the package?”

“Book he had.   Thought you like it.  Gift.”

“Pleased.  And the bag?”

“The stone and the three heads of the Morgrave guys.” He dumps out the bag.  Three heads of humans roll out.  

“Just the heads?”

“After what I did to the bodies…. You wouldn’t want them.”

“Where is the stone?”

“Check the blond girl.    Her screaming was giving me a headache.”

The Emerald Claw Lord gives him a sideline look.  He then rolls the only blond haired head over.  Smashed into her mouth is a white engraved stone.  “How …. Charming.”

“Quintos- will you be so kind and pay the…. Man.”

“Yes sir.  And sir-  what of the warforged artificer and his friends?”

“The gnolls failed?   I had guessed as much.”

“Warforged Artificer?   Was it from Morgrave?” says the creature over his shoulder.

“What of it?”

“I knew of one there-  Books was its name.   Played by the rules.”

“Truth is his name.” says Quintos.

“Sounds like a name one would plays by the rules may use when on the run.    Dear Deckix, please have a seat.   We may have something to talk about.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
10 WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!?
SEGMENT 086
“THE DRUIDS COME MARCHING INTO TOWN”
12/ 14 /14

RHAAN 11, 999

“What is their problem?” wonders the group as they disembark from the ship in Yrlag.

RAF, in his overly assertive way, demands information from the closest merchant laboring by pulling his cart.   “What is happening?”

“The swamp is cursed!    It has disappeared and been replaced with…. New Water!”  The merchant hurries past the warforged warrior before he can take in what was said.

Truth sees the map maker’s booth and finds he is not there.  Moving deeper in the town towards the main market they hear people mumble about something that has happened to the swamp overnight recently.   The words “cursed”, “aberration”, “beautiful” and “godly” are heard several times.   There are few boats in town.

“We need answers.” Declares Witt.

“House Tharashk could….” Begins Persia but is cut off by RAF’s glare.

They continue to march down the docks.   Ahead of them there appears to be a large group moving their way.

“Riot?” asks Tom.

“Whatever it is, we’re headed directly at it.” Says Truth looking down at the blue silk scarf he bought and wishes to give Silvermane shortly.

Before them is a group of orc, ½ orc and human druids.  One, possibly the leader, rides a large Dire Boar.  They point at the group and proceed directly at them.  RAF draws a weapon.  “Remember- we did kill a druid before leaving….”  The others ready themselves for conflict.

The two separate groups stop about twenty feet apart.  “I believe you are Truth and RAF.  I have been searching for you.” declares the boar rider.

“What makes you think we are them?” asks a suspicious artificer.

“I was told the group I seek were led by two warforged.  There are only three of your….race in this town.    I met the other yesterday.  He is quite unstable.”  Truth suddenly realizes he is speaking of the catatonic Nines.   He is up and running around!

“I am William Leafturner.  These are my fellow druids and Gatekeepers.  We came from the Eldeen Reaches immediately when we heard of the events within your swamps.”

RAF and Witt share mocking nods at the druid’s name.

“We need guides into the swamps to investigate this “New Water” we have heard of…. And pray it is not the harbinger of worse things to come.  Will you lead us?”

“Lead you?!?    We just arrived ourselves.  We are no guides.  I hate the swamp.  And where is the area you are looking for?   Do you even know?”  RAF fears the evil druid they killed was summoning more than a Chuul.

“And what kind of payment are we looking at?” adds the cleric.

The druids look at the cleric closely now.  They had not seen him before as he was in the back of the group before.  His black robes and skull facemask concerns them…. Greatly.  “We are on a mission brought to us by the land.  In dreams were told of the arrival of the new lands and the dangers that would come.   Then we heard of the events beginning and we rushed as quickly as we could.

“Dreams?!?” exclaims RAF, as a warforged, he has no dreams and thinks little of the notion of dreams having any meaning or purpose.   “I don’t see how this concerns us in any way.   We don’t go into the swamps not knowing what to do or what we are looking for with no payment beyond following a dream.  Next you will say this is a mission from a god.”

The druid remains quiet.  His anger and frustration building.  He knew this warforged would be a problem.   But the other one seems…. Distant.   “What do you have to say Truth?”

“My allies and I may not agree on everything but they have a point.    Payment would be required.” The artificer thinks about the notion of dreams and wonders if they are part of the Draconic Prophecy.  This drives his thoughts directly to Silvermane.  He doesn’t understand his need to see her.

The boar rider looks down to a ½ orc with unusually large hands and feet.  This druid goes to each druid and collects potions from each one.   Fifteen in total.  “I offer you our healing potions as payment.”

“It’s a good start.” Quietly says RAF to the others.   “What is required of us again?” asks Malachai.

“Led and aid us in exploring this New Water.”

“Okay.” Say RAF, Truth and Malachai together.

“Good.  We leave at once!”  

The group look to each other.  “Hold on- we just spent three months on an ocean ship.” Declares Cy.   “We could use some supplies and rest.”
“We go now.”  The group notices he and the big handed druid remain while the others turn and leave.

“Where are they going?” asks Roadie.

“As you have already perceived- it is a big swamp and we are uncertain of what we face.  I am creating two search groups.”

“Looks like we are walking in the swamp…. All of the pilots are gone.” States Truth.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
10 WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!?
SEGMENT 087
“CHILD, NEW WATER AND UNCERTAINITY”
12/ 14 /14

RHAAN 11, 999

Now late in the day, the group and the two druids have traveled roughly a mile into the swamps.

Persia walks up to Truth.  “Do you think the druid was talking about Nines before?”

“Must be.  As he has inferred-  how many other warforged are within Yrlag.   We will look for him when we get back to the town.”

In the near distance, the moss covered trees seem to end.  The druids see it and alert everyone else.  There should be no large clearings at this point.

Birds suddenly take to the sky nearby.  Something is coming at them through the brush.  Weapons and magical energy are readied to face whatever comes out.

It is a young man.   No more than 16 years old.

“Help me!  My parents are dead!”

The druid leader watching as the group seems to not care.   They are all thinking this is a trap.

Finally Malachai steps forward.  “Tell us what has happened.  Does it involve this New Water we have heard about?”

“We woke up and found the swamp changed over night.  You are right- the New Water came to our lands… our home.   It changed things.    Something came into out home……”

“Show us.” Suggests Truth.

The group move through the brush the boy just burst through and the sight before them stops them in their tracks.   For as far as one can see, the dark heavily vegetated land is gone.   Instead, it is a dark blue expanse  of water with small occasional islands of a lone tree or two.  It must be over two miles deep.

Ignoring the boy, the group walk to the water ‘ New Water edge.  Half of the home and grain tower remains are on this line.   Peering closer, Truth sees small egg-like dark blue beads on the bottom of the water.   Ignoring the others, he pokes and prods the beads with a staff.   He lifts it out of the water regularly to see if anything is happening to the staff.

“What did your family grow here before?” asks Roadie as he checks out the yard.

“We collected roots, flowers and animals.  The animals were once…. Out there.  They either disappeared or ran into the swamp out of fear.  If only my family….had.”

Truth sees a foaming bubbly area appear about thirty feet out from shore.   It appeared with no warning and disturbs the beads.   Looking back and forth from the water before him and the bubbling he slowly stands up and looks over his shoulder.  RAF shakes his head and looks down.  He knows what is about to happen- as does the Death priest whom smiles in anticipation.     

Truth steps out into the water.  His foot hits a very solid bottom about 18 inches deep.   Carefully he collects a few blue beads and begins to move towards the bubbling.   As he does, he sees a few random none blue colored beads.  He carefully collects one of each color he sees- red, yellow, green and orange.

“Stop playing- we need to find the kid’s family.” Calls out the disappointed priest.

“Just. A. Moment. More.” Says the artificer as he slowly works his way to the bubbles.  The bubbles stop as he nears the half way point.   Not allowing this to disappoint him, he goes to the spot and tries to kick the resettled beads away.  They resettle before he can see much below.  The surface below the beads is hard and shiny…. Like glass.   He turns around and walks towards the ruined grain silo.  Roadie meets him there as the others walk to the house.

Looking at the ruined tower they find lose and rotting hay and grain on the broken stone floor.  A stairway leads down.  Curious if the New Water is there, Truth peers down the stairs.  Roadie is with him but wishes to catch up with the others.

Looking down he sees hay and puddles of normal water.   

“Com’on- we should be all together….” And Roadie leaves the warforged as he begins to poke around in the rotting hay.  Suddenly the hay is alive with activity as mutated Dire Rats erupt and attack him.   Where bony protrusions once were, crystalized edges are now.   The rats attack and try to keep him below.  He strikes them on the stairs and at his feet.    Roadie has already left and thus he must defeat these creatures on his own.

The creatures bite off small pieces of his wooden ankles and shins as he drives them back.   When he finally defeats the last of the attacking ones, he decides to repair himself rather than to answer what happened to his feet.   As he is doing this he can hear the others calling out about an attack!

Like Truth, Malachai is curious about the New Water and follows the edge of the water.  He is certain he saw something move ahead of them within the water.   But staring at the area provides no clear answers.   He decides it was his imagination and continues along the edge.

Now about twenty feet from the main building, he pauses to look around again.  Suddenly, a dark blue large frog leaps out of the water and with TWO tongues attacks him.  RAF steps down with his large sword held over his head.   The color changing mutant frog has no chance as the first strike nearly cleaves it in two.  The second hit splits in in two.

Once more ignoring the boy and his concerns for his family, the group investigate the remains.   The stomach contains a handful of blue pellets and something red and decomposed.    Not a human.

Truth catches up with them as they enter the round building shaped like a shallow dome.  There is a fifty foot long enclosed entrance ramp.  Malachai and Roadie both note how defensible the structure is.   The house is ransacked.  Shelves have been emptied and dumped.  The pantry destroyed.  Roadie notes the dock that remains half in the New Water and half on normal land.

Among the scattered furniture and personal belongings are the bodies of the two parents.  The necks have been broken on each of them.

“What happened again son?”  Inquires the lead druid.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
10 WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!?
SEGMENT 088
“OLD LEADS TO NEW”
12/ 14 /14

RHAAN 11, 999

“What happened again son?”  Inquires the lead druid. 


“Somehow, something got into the house and into our living quarters down stairs.”  The boy points to a heavy trap door in the back of the room.  “We tried to flee but only….. only I escaped.”  The boy kneels down next to his mother whom stares with open wild eyes to the ceiling.

Malachai opens the door and looks down into the darkness.  Nothing.

“We should check it out.” Suggests RAF hoping to avoid the uncomfortable scene between the boy and his dead parents.

Before the Marshal reaches the bottom step he is attacked!   Something grabs and squeezes his head and neck savagely.  RAF tries to hurry down but cannot move quickly in the constrained space of the trap door entrance.  Tom gets directly behind him with a drawn bow and arrow.  Persia also while using the trap door for cover.    The others, including Rutkin Big-Hands (the druid aid) encircle the entrance and ready themselves to attack.

With light provided by the boar rider, Malachai can see what is attacking him.   A larger than normal Choker with a purplish color to it.  Its movements are quick and fluid.  It squeezes again and the Marshal finds himself unable to breath and his skull feels like it is being crushed.  This choker is extremely strong also.

RAF strikes it as he hops off the last steps.  With his large form no longer blocking the view below, the archers fire down onto the monstrous choker.  Screaming, it attempts to kill him first but is taken down by Cy’s magic missile attack.

They search for any other threats and find nothing.  Roadie talks to the boy.   The boy is uncertain what to do.  He cannot run the farm by himself.    What product they had is destroyed.

Roadie has an idea.   He talks to the boy as they clear some of the damaged furniture.  The druid leader researches the water some.  He castes minor spells to detect poisons and magic.  He communicates with local animals.

“Enough.  I wish to return to Yrlag now.”

As they walk back, Malachai asks Roadie what he was up to.   “What does the name ‘Sinking Tavern’ sound like to you?”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
10 WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!?
SEGMENT 089
“SECRETS THAT END POORLY”
12/ 14 /14

RHAAN 12, 999

The group returned to Yrlag without incident.    The town is still busy with excitement of the New Water.  Many wonder just how deep the New Water goes?  Two miles?  Three?  Over five?    Is there anything HIDDEN within it?   If so- what?

At this moment several of the party don’t care.   Persia has left the group to look for Nines.   The main group doesn’t seem preoccupied with the disappearance of the unstable warforged barbarian.   Persia isn’t surprised by this but is surprised when Truth suggests he will help later but first wishes to do something in town….alone.

Most of the group is fine with this go about their own business.   All except for Roadie whom is curious about why the artificer isn’t helping with Nines.    He thought Truth was responsible for him somehow.

Truth spends most of the day in seclusion.  He is at times looking at the newly purchased blue scarf.  If he didn’t know better, Roadie would have figured the artificer was having his first crush on a young lady.  But he is a warforged.  They are incapable of deeper emotions like love…. Right?

The changeling uses his race’s ability often to follow in secret when Truth does get up and move to a different dock area or quiet place.   It is obvious he is waiting for something or someone….. or darkness?

Evening comes and the warforged suddenly becomes animate and looks around for anyone watching.  Roadie ducked back and changes form again.   His clothes, as normal, are a very common and dull décor so to blend in with people better.  He follows the artificer as a dwarf, several humans (once even as a female) and a half-elf.    He even went as a serpent folk once to persuade the local thieves from trying anything.    The whole entire time the warforged is distracted and doesn’t see him.  It may be a good thing he is watching him as otherwise he may prove to be a target from a group of goblins or worse- the return of the Emerald Claw.

They enter the part of town where the rich live.  There is solid earth and even bed rock here.  The buildings are even sometimes made of stone and wood instead of merely wood or even reeds.  Truth seems to walk with purpose.  He knows where he is going.

He reaches a long straight away to a ruined dock.   Truth stares at it for several moments before suddenly running ahead.   Due to the long and open dock way, Roadie is unable to get much closer without exposing himself.  He is forced to watch from afar.

The warforged artificer stops at the edge of a ruined building.   Pieces of the wooden building lay on the ground, dock and embedded into the mud of the shallow water.  He shifts through the debris.   There is nothing intact.  There is barely anything even recognizable.   Small shreds of clothing, bits of furniture, an occasional page or cover of a book.  All ruined.

In the center is a crater with exposed water.  Truth goes into it and moves beams of wood around as best as he can.   He seems to be looking for something.  Then he peers up from the hole…. Directly at the reptilian form of Roadie.   He rapidly climbs out with little personal care to his safety.  Roadie waits for him.  There is no reason to hide any further.

“Why did you follow me Changeling?!?” demands Truth as he grabs the rogue by the collar.  His form melts into the traditional human form he uses when traveling with the group.

“I was worried about you.  You were acting strangely.  I wanted to know why you didn’t help Persia look for Nines.”

His crystal eyes stare into the changeling’s.  He lets him go and turns away.  “I seek many secrets.   Some that are a secret from my kind only.”

Puzzled and having clue what the artificer is getting at, Roadie waits and hopes for clarification.

“Do you see this ring?  It is magical.”  Roadie looks at the raised hand.   He had seen it a few times but it blended in with Truth’s metal and wood fingers.   “It allows me to change my appearance… much like you do.”   The warforged leans on a railing with his elbows.  He looks blankly at the muddy water as fireflies begin to blip in and out of view.

“ I studied magical lore with a…. friend.   A female friend.    We spent days on end talking about historical and arcane theories.   In time, we agreed to travel together.   She thought it would be easier to travel if I hid my …. Appearance.    Warforged were not always appreciated at the end of the war.”

Sensing the warforged is about to say something profane, the rogue listens carefully.

“By changing…. I became human for short times.   Flesh and blood.   It was wonderful and… queerly strange to me.    I felt something that I had never known before.    Emotions.    Over the past few years I had always wondered what separated our kind from the makers.   It wasn’t flesh vs wood and stone.  It was emotion.    I wished to study it more…. And deeper.”

Roadie listens patiently even when he becomes aware of what may have happened.

“I began to experiment with emotions.  I came to learn more about happiness, sadness, hope…. And yes- love and hate.    I never understood the function of hate but I began to wish to understand love more.  As did she.”

Here it comes thinks the changeling.

“Our pretending to be a human couple became real.   We didn’t pretend anymore.   It was…. Amazing.”

He thuds his metal head against his crossed arms.  “As you can guess, we understood that most would disapprove of this.  Especially her people.   So we remained in the shadows…. Hidden by magic.”

He looks to the changeling and abruptly stands upright.   “I fear this coupling has led to her destruction.  I killed her.   Even if I didn’t caste the spells involved…. I am responsible.”   

The warforged is overwhelmed with new emotions he cannot comprehend nor control.  “I….. I must leave and take this in.    Don’t follow me…. Please.”

Roadie allows the artificer to go.    He watches him until he disappears in the night.   Then he turns and looks at the building ruins.   With a grimace on his face, Roadie straightens up and heads to the ruins.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
10 WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!?
SEGMENT 090
“HUNTERS & SCAVENGERS”
12/ 14 /14

RHAAN 12, 999

Debris has blown from all sides….. meaning the explosion occurred inside the building.  The amount of wood suggests it was a two story building.   Wood destroyed but so was stone.  A VERY powerful blast of energy.  No burns.  Powerful magical explosion.

He wanders in a slow and lazy circle being careful not to trip or disturb anything.   “What did he get involved in for this?” he wonders to himself.

He explores further on the top then decides to enter the hole in the center.   Pieces of furniture, pottery, mundane stuff.   Nothing to give clues to who or what Truth’s lady friend was.    He picked on Truth referring to the woman’s “people”.   This suggested she was not human either.   Most likely a highly magical person.

Spotting something behind some timber he checks it out.  Truth’s careless climb out has revealed something.   A small chest.  The rogue looks for traps.  He finds none but sees blood on the chest.  Hers?  He also sees blood on a timber nearby.  Complete with a small clawed hand print.  This is when he hears something nearby.

Hiding, Roadie listens carefully.

Two bumbling goblin scavengers appear.   That is why nothing of use is here.  The local thieve’s guild has sent agents here to scout and loot the ruins hoping to find things of value.  Roadie scares them off and returns to the chest.

Seeing no traps…. He carefully first touches the chest then picks it up.   There appears to be no lock which surprises him.   He carefully gets it out of the water and the hole onto the dock.   Looking again, he questions whether to open it.   He decides to.    It seemed heavy but not for treasure.  It is filled with water.   Warm water.

He carefully pours it out and looks at the water logged pillow that remains.   He removes it and notes the glyphs on the bottom of the small chest.    Uncertain what this means, he decides to bring it to Truth.    It belongs to him as far as the changeling is concerned.

It takes time but he finds the warforged.  He is sitting in an alley holding the scarf.   The warforged is clearly taking this very hard.   The rogue feels badly for him.

He slowly and patiently waits for the warforged to notice his standing there.

“What is it?” demands weakly the mourning friend.

“I found something…. In the building.  I thought you should have it.”   He brings the chest to him and sets it on the ground.   Absent mindedly, he gazes at it.   “Blood?”

“I think it belongs to a goblin.”

“I doubt a goblin did this.”

“I doubt she was attacked by the goblins.  I do suspect they ventured to take the chest which was trapped.”

“Did you look inside?”

“Yes.”  He waits hoping the answer did not hurt the artificer.   “I took nothing.”

He looks at it more.    Finally he opens it.   “I can feel the magic inside.”  He removes the soaked pillow.  Roadie swears in his mind the pillow is drying quickly.   “Hmmmmm” says the artificer as he notices the glyphs below.

Clearly he is thinking something.   Whatever it is it has startled him.

“What are they?”

“Glyphs.”

He waits.   They both know this.  Truth is hiding something.

“Thankyou.    Can we keep this a secret between ourselves?”

“Certainly.”  And the rogue moves away.

The artificer wonders silently to himself….. “why would she create an incubator?”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
11 GNOLL TROUBLE
SEGMENT 091
“HOUSE THARASHK THEFTS ”
05/ 31 /15

RHAAN 19, 999

RAF, Truth, Roadie and Malachai are walking the docks listening to the stories of the “New Water” and what may lie beyond.  Cye, Tom and Witt are investigating another rumor.    It is said where the water bubbles violently people disappear into the bubbles and not seen again.   They fear this is what happened to Persia.

Several ½ orcs walk up to them.  They wear the colors of House Tharashk but have no dragonmarks that can be seen.  Each are armed.  One wields a double axe and seems to be the leader.

“I am Totuskin d’Tharashk.   These are my cousins Kordaan, Jukaar and Prew.  We have been looking for you.”

RAF looks at Truth wondering what he has done now.

“We feel our facilities in the area that is now covered by the New Water is in danger.  There have been reports of our equipment being seen in the water away from the buildings we have there.”

“Why have buildings in the middle of the swamp?” asks Malachai.

“I can answer that,” offers Truth, “They harvest the Eberron Dragonshards that can be found in the muddy waters and soils of the swamps.  The buildings he speaks of would be used in the collection and care of these treasures.”

“Intelligent for a creature built.” Remarks Totuskin.  “You are correct.”

“And why should we help you?” asks RAF.

“We can make it worth your time ….. or make you lives harder…..” and the ½ orc lets the threat hang there.

RAF is surprisingly quiet. Perhaps because he knows the ½ orc is correct.

“Okay.  Agreed.”

Smiling…… “And one other thing…..” begins the house member of the Finders guild.

RHAAN 20, 999

They head out in the morning.  All five of them.  Totuskin, with his double axe blade, is joining them to ensure his family’s property.

All of the boats that could work in New Water are out.   Many are missing along with the users.  This means they will walk in the New Water and to the sites Totuskin d’ Tharashk wants to investigate.

The ½ orc hesitates for a moment as they reach the edge of the strange water that magically appeared overnight two weeks ago.   The water remains the usual bluish-purple color with a slightly oily feel.  The water is between 1 ½ and 2 foot deep with strange somewhat spongy blue pellets that rest softly on the bottom of the water.  Occasionally another color can be seen.

No fish, insects or even birds are around.  Some birds can be seen in the far distance or sitting safely on the mainland.  Truth watches warily as a section of water bubbles about fifty feet away.  The pebbles  lift to the surface and are pushed away to resettle a foot or two away.   After a few moments the bubbles stop and the water calms and becomes still.

Come the afternoon they are still walking but some large figures can be seen in the distance.  They redirect their route towards the figures.

Four large ogres are walking through the New Water.  They are very entertained by the colored beads that they kick up as they walk.  They do not notice the group even at fifty feet away.  Totuskin spots something sticking out of a bag and recognizes it as Tharashk property.

“STOP THIEVES!” He shouts even as he charges through the water to intercept their path.

The lead ogre turns to see what is in the water.   The others seem entranced by the beads in the water and how them pop out between their hairy toes.  “Ugh?”

The others fan out uncertain what is about to occur.  They are not even certain if this is a worth while battle.

“Where did you get that?!?” the ½ orc demands as he points at the bag kept by the ogre.  Truth spots a wand sticking out of the bag.  It has a dragonshard on the tip.  The ogre closest to Malachai wanders towards the group while still looking down at the water.  Roadie and RAF take note.

“That wand belongs to House Tharashk and most likely everything else within those packs.  Hand them over to a rightful owner.  Hand them over to me.  NOW.”  Demands Totuskin.

“Sigh.   And thus it begins.” Quietly suggests Truth.

The distracted ogres were merely  trying to surprise the group.  They suddenly move quickly to attack even as their leader begins to attack the ½ orc.

RAF is not having a good day.  Perhaps it is the New Water and its beads. ( rolled several natural  1’s)  A battle hymm is recalled and sung as the group begins to defend themselves.  The double axe wielded by Totuskin makes short work of the ogre leader.

The battle ends shortly.  Looking into the stolen goods they find most of the goods are basic statues and little worth items…. Except for the wand.  Truth suspects it is a Siberys shard wand.  These are attuned to specific dragonmark houses and enhance their special magical talents.  In the case of House Tharashk-it aids their natural ability to locate things.

“Now we must find the facility and secure it.”

The four adventurers look to each other and shrug their shoulders in dismissal.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
11 GNOLL TROUBLE
SEGMENT 092
“LOOTED ”
05/ 31 /15

RHAAN 21, 999

The team has discovered a small thickly bushed island with Dire Boars living on it.  They defeat the boars and use the island to safely sleep and rest overnight.    

They travel most of the day seeing little of interest.  They find another smaller island and rest there again.

RHAAN 22, 999

“I don’t understand this-  it is like the very building has been moved!” growls the ½ orc.


Truth and the rest are convinced he is lost and won’t admit it.  (Truth has been having a corrosion problem as of late-  his metal parts are flaking)  

Continuing to walk Truth notes the sun does seem slightly out of place.   Maybe the guide isn’t as crazy as first thought.  Maybe.

It is the afternoon now and finally the ½ orc spots something that seems right.  He moves faster towards the item in the distance and sure enough- a man-made structure can be seen.  It is a raised dock with two one-story buildings on it.

As they move closer they spot a Dire Crocodile.  It slowly moves as they move.  Clearly the crocodile will not let them reach the building.   Starvation or mere malice-  the creature attacks.  And dies.

They reach the dock and climb up.  They look around and find the building has been looted and stripped of everything- even furniture.   The only thing they find are a few water stains on the dock.  Large footprints like those of an ogre are found and also smaller paw marks which they can’t make out.

There is a hatch leading to under the structure that they check out.  Truth opens the trap door and they spot a dead body of a nude woman floating there.  A large swirl of something swimming under the structure catches RAF’s attention.  He jumps in to investigate and at the least retrieve the body.

He is attacked by a Dire Catfish.   He and the group make quick work of it.

With the body out of the water, they see it is something of a dryad.  Truth suspects it has died from the loss of her tree or at least related to the unnatural change of the swamp.  

Malachai brings the body to a fallen tree he had seen from the dock hoping somehow it will save her.  He is rewarded with an attack from a viper using the tree trunk to get out of the water and sun.  It is quickly killed.

Looking out from the dock, they spot something in the distance.  Dragging the body with them, they head out from the dock.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN
11 GNOLL TROUBLE
SEGMENT 093
“LOOTED BY GNOLLS ”
05/ 31 /15

RHAAN 22, 999

It takes time to catch up with the moving object in the distance.  When they get close enough they discover it is a large barge being pulled along by an ogre.  There are several gnolls and a large over filled crate with a tarp covering it on the barge.   The ogre ignores them but the gnolls all eye the group with malice.

They draw bows and the ½ orc decides to rush them.  “Here we go again” comments Truth as he was hoping to charge his rod with explosive power first.  Malachai drags the fey creature’s body with him into battle.   (strange things PCs do  )

The straps on the ogre keep it out of the battle.  No shots are fired as the group rushes the barge.  The gnolls quickly switch to melee weapons and the leader barks out commands (literally) to defend the barge and the goods on board.

Totuskin fights his way to the crate and climbs quickly onto it to proclaim it his and to have the advantage of a higher position to fight.

Malachai and Roadie face the Ogre.   The ogre has little interest in the fight and the group somehow convince him that they are representatives of the Daughters of Sora Kell.   They explain that they are here to stop the illegal activities of these gnolls whom are traitors to Droaam.   By time they convince the giant-kin of this fact (convinced or if he is willing to go along with it is uncertain) the battle is over.

The crate contains more Tharashk belongings that have little value though Truth eyes a small chest that he wonders what is within it (Shards maybe?)

They find a map on the gnoll leader but it is extremely crude and the few notes written on it are in an unknown language.  They take it to the Ogre who only helps to decipher it when offered some boar meat from the island.

The gnolls are setting up a station to loot all the area’s Tharashk stations.  It is located a few days away along the edge of a black glass wall.

With the offering of more meat, the ogre is willing to bring them to the area.


----------



## megamania

Restarting with new group.    Hope to resolve loose story plots from this one within it.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 094
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE”
7/18/17

OLARUNE 10, 1000  SHARN, BRELAND

The half-elf quietly strolls through the public hallway of the Durran Tower at about mid level.  He stops and looks at a notice on the wall and quietly says “Hurrm” before starting off again.  Oddly he turns at the end of the hallway to access stairs leading up instead of walking out onto the open bridge connecting to the next tower and a Sky Coach landing spot.  He walks past a series of sculptures (some damaged by vandalism) and pauses near the top as if waiting for someone or something.  Then he continues on to a new hallway.

He passes an old tavern popular with dreamlily dealers and users and a temple to The Fury.  A female overweight human stands outside its entrance and offers promises of new experiences and sensations that no dreamlily can provide.  The half-elf ignores her and is given curses instead.

He continues about this way with no clear path or destination in mind.  He goes up and down stairs and stone ramps.  He ignores the one lift that exists here and numerous other means of easier transportation.   Then he pauses as he looks at a group of dwarves having a heated discussion about the Mirror Lake earthquake and what it will mean for the dwarven economy.  He then breaks off and takes a lift.

At the 78th level he steps off and looks about both ways before setting off.  Shortly he comes to a door marked “ ART 238 “.  He looks the door over before knocking and reaching for the knob.  He steps in and finds a rather strange looking warforge.  It is tall with two pairs of arms.  

“Tyson Murray…. Exactly on time.  Excellent.” States the warforged.   Warforged are hard to place due to accent.  The half-elf guesses it is ex-Cyre but it really doesn’t matter.

“I am.” The Master Inquisitive states as he looks about with his eyes only.  Table, two chairs, two shelves, plant.  

“I wish to hire you for a job.”

“No.”

“no…?!?  Wha….” Exclaims the startled warforged whom begins to sit upright then relaxes.  “Yes I do.”

“No.   Your boss wants to hire me AFTER he tests me.  Your boss whom is behind that shorter shelf.”

Trying not to look nervous, the warforged clears its throat before beginning.  “Why would you say that?”

“For you- a strong hunch that was supported by your reaction.  As for where your boss is, the books are perfect on the taller book case.  However, on the shorter one several books have fallen over.   The plant on the top is leaning to the wall.  Plants generally want the sun light so they grow leaning to the window.  Looking at the floor, you have been careful to avoid scratching the floor but the dust has been disturbed just the same.   To avoid wasting any more time, let me go by you now before the goblin and human come in the door.”

“I… er… now just wait a moment there…..”

“4…..3…..2….”, and Tyson points to the door with a walking cane the warforged failed to recognize before, “… and 1.”   The door slowly opens and the cane stops it leading to a curse in goblin as the person entering stumbles into the door.

The shelf opens up and a gnome steps out.  He is dressed in a flashy bright green with gold trim suit.  A three point hat on his head with a peacock feather in it that nearly reaches the floor.  “Impressive.  How did you know?  I gave them rings to create illusions.  You should never have known this.  Do tell.”

“One spoke in perfect goblin when he spotted a damaged statue of a goblin version of the god of Mockery.   The other spoke poor goblin.  The accent was Brelish however.  When a madame spoke to them, she referred to one as female.  Either human, elf or hybrid as she took some of the steps two at a time by my count while the goblin had to climb some steps at a different stairway.  Do you need more proof?”

“No no.  Your skills are proven. Though I wonder- how did you know when they would reach the door?”

“I established a count of 89 to 90 steps behind me.  They are persistent at least.  Now… what am I doing here?”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 095
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE PART II”
7/18/17

OLARUNE 10, 1000  SHARN, BRELAND

“How is the steak?”

“Dry.”

“It cost 5 gold pieces!” frowns and growls the gnome from across the dinner table.

“Relax.  It is fine.  Now let me recount this as I understand it…..” begins the Master Inquisitive as he sets back holding his glass of Aundarian wine.

“You have sent two groups to this new “Center of Supernatural Activity”.  Both stopped communication within a short time.  You expect me, a city inquisitive, to march into the back water swamp and learn of their fates.  You want me to contact you regularly.”

“Yes.   Would it matter if I were to say one of the missing persons is my daughter?”

“It’s about the agreement.   Finder’s fee.   What kind of proof will you require?   Is it only her fate that matters or the others also?”

Embarrassed, the gnome looks down at his duck seasoned with Aundarian spiced corn rub.  “I care for the fate of everyone but she is the most important.

“If I take up this mission, I will require more information about the groups, the members, the route they took, their talents and resources.”

“Oh….. Oh! Yes Yes.  Forearm has a pack with files on each member with everything I know about them and their actions.”

“Hurrmmm.”  Tyson forms a triangle with his hands, fingers to fingers, thumb to thumb.  “Then I am not the first inquisitive you have sent over to search for her.”

“Correct.”

“Who and with what results.”

“Boo Topplers, Sass Rembers and also Quirt.  Neither were heard from once they entered the Eldeen.”

“Bounty Hunters…. Not Inquisitors.   Though I have met Quirt.  She was good.  She was very good.”

Tyson allows himself to be lost in memories for a brief moment then sighs and stands up.  “Get me the files and notes and I’ll give you an answer the next day.”

After leaving the restaurant and being clear and certain he is not being followed, he takes a lift down.  He calmly pulls a medallion from his pocket and looks at it.  “Quirt…… what have you gotten into?”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 096
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE PART III”
7/18/17

OLARUNE 12, 1000  SHARN, BRELAND

Eleven adventurers.  Many talents and skills involved.   The group with his daughter, Gussa, looks suspicious at best.  IF this mission is undertaken, more information will be required.

A soft knock is heard at the door.  It startles him.  Three of the twelve steps are loosened and warped to creak.   The person at this door is floating, incorporeal while traveling the stairs and landing or……. “Come in- it’s not locked.” But he places his hand on the repeating crossbow hidden under his table and a trigger switch on the floor that activates a pollen pepper spray that causes most to cry and sneeze to the point of being helpless.

The door opens and a woman dressed in black leather armor steps in.  Gentle steps that place her feet in a way to dodge or charge easily.  The leather is pristine, magical, the trench coat shows subtle signs of weight.  Her eyes move about locating details and possible foes much like he would.  She has confidence, money, beauty and…. Yes…. Special talents.

Sliding the folders aside, he leans back and once more places his hands in a triangle before him.  “How can I help….. the Crown today?”

“I was told you were perceptive.  Yes- I am here on the behalf of Breland and its King.  Breland and all of her people.   Motioning to a chair, “May I?”

He waves to it.  “Chairs are meant to be sat in.”

“I am sure you are aware that sometimes the government….”

“The Dark Lanterns,  sorry- go on.”

With a tight smile more akin to a grimace she restarts.  “Sometimes the Breland Government, through the Dark Lanterns, will hire outside talent.” She closes her eyes as if in pain.   “Sorry…. I seem to have a headache.”

“Sorry.  In my profession, much like yours, people will try to charm and persuade me to do things and say things I do not want.   Sometimes this is through magic.   In your case, psionics?”

“How…?”

“A gift I found when dealing with a Kalashtar.  Any charms through magic are blocked painfully.  I have discovered that psionics are blocked but not as thourghly.  The enchanter only gets headaches instead of nose bleeds.”

With a glare that declares a line has been crossed, the Dark Lantern tries to intimidate him the old fashioned way.

“There is activity in Eldeen and the Shadow Marches that makes our government, and others, uncomfortable.   We have agents investigating it but we someone to investigate the way a commoner would travel.  The best spies may use this as a cover.  We would like details.  You are a detail person.”

“Hurmmmm”

“Sorry.  Was it something I said?”

“Tell me more.”  Tyson sees a very good payday coming from doing two jobs at once and maybe even see an old “friend”.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 097
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE PART IV”
7/18/17

OLARUNE 15, 896  KORTH, KARRNATH- MINISTRY OF DEFENSE HEAD QUARTERS

“Is there any other way Brother David?  This…. This feels like an act of blasphemy.” 

The older senior cleric of The Keeper looks sadly back to the younger cleric.  Even in the bad lighting of the deep crypts the senior member sees the true fear and trepidation on his face.  “Yes.  For Karrnath to survive we must do this.  The Cyrans are closing in and the Aundarians are testing our western borders.  The cold winter has devastated the crops.  We have fewer soldiers than each country.  The dwarves push back more each day.  The government fears their separation within the next few generations if this war were to continue.  Our best soldiers lay here, deep in the earth…. Waiting to fight for their country’s honor once more.”

They continue in silence for a short ways then the young cleric speaks again.  “Do you trust them sir?  Do you trust the new people?  The blood of Vol?”

“King Kaius does.  That is enough for me.”

“…and Sister Vessa?”

Frustrated by the endless questioning and his own hidden uncertainty the senior member whirls around on the younger cleric.  “Enough!   Enough questioning.  We do as we are told.  This is war.  Hard decisions are made…. Must be made during such times.”

They continue in silence until they reach crypyt #387.  Most of the soldiers from the early battle of Misty River at the Cyran River separating the two countries were nobles and children of the generals.  Due to the use of magical fire , many bodies were not identifiable so all of the bodies were given an honorable burial in the state crypts.

“Set up everything as Sister Vessa instructed.  She will be here soon.”  Scented candles are lit a circle drawn from chalk is carefully drawn.  Other clerics (Blood of Vol) arrive and drawn runes within the circle and at each of the crypt resting sites.  Several bowls that have what smells and looks like blood are set up next.  Then the six Vol Priests kneel down and begin to chant.  Twenty minutes of chanting has gone by when a new source of torch light comes down the hallway.  Sister Vessa has arrived.  She wears a long hooded green robe with dark green and copper high lights.  Her long black hair hangs onto her chest from under the hood.  She says nothing but asks the two clerics of the Keeper to step forward and hold a candle each.

She chants and recites a ritual spell not used within Khorvaire in centuries.  Then suddenly twin swords appear out of no where…. Through the backs of the Keeper’s followers.  The youngest gurgles a confused sound.  The older man manages to declare “For Karrnath” before dying.

“Sister” Vessa cannot help herself.  She laughs and giggles as the blood seeps out of the two men.  The blood to drawn to the crypt shelves where the dead bodies of the warriors lay.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 098
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE PART V”
7/18/17

EYRE 15, 913  SMALL NEARLY DESTROYED TOWN IN SOUTHERN KARRNATH NEAR CYRE

FELDRIX DRAGOR, once a peaceful farmer before joining the military in 894YK waited impatiently in secret.  He and the rest of the squad #387 were successfully reanimated.   Though as skeletons, their bones thickened and the density increased.  He, now known as #387-20, retained his past memories though the others did not.  One cleric thought he may have relived his life through his dying memories or simply loved life too much to give it up- even in death or undead status.

Cyre was horrified and turned to retreat very quickly when they faced the undead of Karrnath’s soldiers past and present.  This only lasted for a few battles.  Then they tried to battle the hordes but found #387-20 and the other undead not so easy to kill.  Perhaps they became over confident with the easy victories.

On Eyre 15, 913 they faced a Cyran arcane archery squad.  The cowards.  But the magic used was either well timed or very lucky.  Karrnath had taken back the training Monastery when they struck.  The stone building was collapsed and destroyed many of the #387 Squad.  But a few were left intact.  Intact but trapped.

Rhaan 10, 996  SOUTHERN KARRNATH NEAR BORDER OF THE MOURNLANDS

The war had destroyed much of southern and western Karrnath.  The Ministry of Justice were placed in charge of locating lost soldiers and retrieving war time relics.  Assistant Ministry of the Lost, Agent Major Greedon Duskweave was placed in charge of the old monasteries located along the Cyre River.  He and a dozen government workers found the Training grounds of the Red Fist White Foot .  This unique small group of Monks were trained in hand to hand combat and the powers of the mind.

Three members of the 387 squad were also intact.  Feldrix Dragor was but one.  Feldrix was unprepared for the world before him.   No war.  No Cyre.  No family.  No friends.  What was to become of his future?  The answer was given very quickly to him.  As part of the Thronehold Concords, the undead were to be either destroyed or replaced into the crypts.

Not truly believing he would ever be reawakened or set free, Feldrix escaped and headed west.  He traveled through sections of Karrnath and even into Cyre.  Rhaan 14, 999 he left the Mournlands and proceeded across northern Breland.  Here he heard of the threat of the fiends and barbarians in Eldeen and thought he may do good by traveling there.  Maybe he would be accepted.   However, ever where he went, he was singled out as being an undead.  

The Eldeen battles also ended by time he reached the border of Breland and Aundair.  On Orulune 12, 1000, he heard of rumors of a strange new land in the Shadow Marches, New Water.  Thus he started for a means to travel there.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 099
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE PART VI”
7/18/17

Barrakas 18, 978  “TAVERN” IN RHUKAAN DRAAL, DARGUUN

The Bloody Nail is a rough (even for Darguun) tavern.  It is late in the day and rather quiet still.  Several  hobgoblins are sitting together drinking.  They are in a somber and quietly angry mood.  They have received word their chieftain was killed in his sleep within Breland.  An assassin from Cyre is the believed killer.

A slender woman walks in.  At first glance they think she is an elf and snarl and tense up when seeing her.  However, her odd dress and hairstyle suggests she is a Kalashtar.  Not much better but their obscene use of her mind keeps their weapons leaning against the tables and chairs.

She steps up to a stool and frowns at the stains and damage on it.  Mentally she sits above the stool rather than on it.  In goblin she asks what is happening in Darguun and Khorvaire at this point.  The bugbear bartender stares at her to determine if she is kidding.  She is not.

“War.   Killing. Death.”

“How boring.   War War War everywhere.” She answers.  “And him?”  She points to a passed out hobgoblin in the corner.

A hobgoblin grunts out “Him?  Hahah.  That is Druugos.  He only drinks.”

“Truly.   But I see a good soul…. Just lost in his own private…. War you could say.”

The hobgoblins miss her slim attempt at humor.  They grunt a non-committal  grunt and go about their own drinks.

She stares at him for several more minutes before leaving.

That night, Druugos awakens and stumbles out of the tavern to relieve himself.  The three hobgoblins from before stop when they see him in the alley of the broken buildings.  “You have money?  We want more drink.”

“Go…. Away.  Please.” Says the slender hobgoblin.  “I wish to piss in peace.”

“You have money.  We have thirst.   We need to honor our chieftain until the morning.”  Small clubs slide into view in their hands.

They rush him.  Even drunken, the trained martial artist avoids the first swing making the gobliniod clumsy and slow looking.   The second one misses with his swing but plows into him.  Now prone and face first in a puddle the three team-up on him.  They kick, stomp and club at him.  His vision loses focus and as he blacks out he sees a light.

The three would-be robbers turn and reveal a tall winged creature.   To the glassy eyes of Druugos, it is an angel.  One hobgoblin suddenly is air born.  He screams in surprise then grunts as he strikes a wall and goes silent.   Brightly colored wings strike down a second.  The third flees.

As Druugos passes out, he remembers hearing it speak to him.   It is disappointed with him.  Ashamed of what he has become.   He can regain his honor.   Find the Silver flame.

When he awakens next, he feels cleansed of the alcohol.   He is alive and vibrant.

Years pass as he sets out on a pilgrimage to find the Silver Flame.  

On Eyre 26, 989 he crosses into Thrane.  Though he meets a great deal of resistance, he is allowed to study with the children in a small hamlet near Aundair.  This brings approval from a young knight whom begins to train him in the martial beliefs of the religion.  Finding his previous training is greater than his own, the knight has him join a little known monastery that teaches divine magic along with spiritual might and being.

His teacher was no ordinary teacher.  He too was not a race thought to join the Silver Flame.  Kyrak, a Kenku.  

The Cardinals of the Silver Flame came to the Kenku.  They have had little progress spreading their beliefs into the Shadow Marches and the Orcs living there.  Perhaps he could do better.   Instead they set Druugos Ashfang on his first true mission for the Silver Flame.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 100
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE PART VII”
7/18/17

RHAAN 3, 993 REGALPORT, LHAZZAR PRINCIPALITIES

ZIGLAND, OR ZIGGY…. Even ZIG was known well by the various shop owners and locals.  The Changeling pick pocket hated to steal to get by but one does what they must to eat and live.  

He tried to be fair about it.  Whenever possible, he did not knowingly steal from the same person within a year.  Though this seemed fair to him, others did not see it that way.  One person whom hated being pick pocketed was a Master Chef Talmeo d’Ghallandra.  When house Cannith created the Thieves’ Coin (cursed coin that if stolen cannot be discarded and acts as a beacon to anyone holding the ring linked to the coin   Creation Schema- Cedious) Talmeo was the first to purchase one in Regalport.  

As one would expect, Ziggy was the first to discover it as he stole the planted coin from the halfling’s pocket and was later found hiding in an abandoned building.

“Why did you steal from me?” asked the serious halfling.

“I was hungry.” Answered the changeling.

After studying his natural face for a few moments in silence, he asks if he would return the other coins for a free meal.   Even though he did not know the halfling worked as a professional cook he agreed.  This was the first time Ziggy had ever gone into a restaurant, even more so a top star restaurant in Regalport where the Princes ate.

Ziggy stared in awe looking at the cooking tools, magical and standard.   His mouth watered at the smell of the spices and slowly cooking food.   It was incredible.  It was like a paradise.   “How did you learn to cook like this?”

With a stroked ego, the smiling halfling laughed and told him about his childhood.  He grew up in the Talenta Plains.  Much of his experience was field research in the beginning.  He traveled to the many nomadic tribes.  He learned how to identify and prepare spices and certain foods.   Soon his knowledge gained awareness and he came to train in Aundair.   After mastering the selections of wine and wheats, he traveled to Karrnath.  Here he learned of spiced meats and roots.  Mhor Holds taught him about strong alcohol and less refined uses of strong spices and flavored mushrooms.   Then when he reached the coast he learned about fish and seafood from the villages and even the pirates.

“Never assume no one can add to your cooking knowledge because of their race, nationality or class.  Many of the “primitive” races have used seasoning in ways never thought of that surpasses the elves.”

It was not until Ziggy became a prep cook in Talmeo’s restaurant that he learned of a secret process used.  Alchemy.   “Alchemy and the use of mixtures of spices are very similar.   Most fail but some combinations…. So so so good.”

So, Ziggy began to learn alchemy now.   It was a good life until a certain young government man came by looking for a pirate named One Brow.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 101
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE PART VIII”
7/18/17

ZANANTYR  20, 996 REGALPORT, LHAZZAR PRINCIPALITIES

Business was booming.  The war was winding down allowing for more travel from merchants and other wealthy people.  Ziggy had just prepared his first original dish-  a lovely swordfish with crushed Cuda Berry sauce on seasoned rice.   He was mixing the local favorites with food from Q’Barra.  Talmeo was proud.

One this icy wintery day they had a bard come to play.  It was another of Ziggy’s ideas that Talmeo found was excellent.  The changeling had incredible people skills and understood their preferences and moods.

“Talmeo, I had a wonderful dream last night.” He gushed.

“I hope it had a woman in your life.  I worry about you not going out.  Meeting others.”  Answers the Master Chef as he dices up some carrots for a stew.

“It did involve meeting others…. But not like you suggested.”  Talmeo smiles.  He knows what is coming.  Ziggy also has a gift of gab.  He will speak non-stop until closing.  “I want to do what you did.  I want to learn as you did.”

He stops cutting.  “oh?”

“I want to travel the world….. even further away…. And explore the food and tastes they have to offer.  Then not only will I cook for everyone, but I will teach others just you did for me.   Well…. Not quite the same.”

“You were listening to that Sivis fella again.”

“No.   Yes.   I want to write a book.”

Though it bothers the halfling some (giving out trade secrets is frowned on…. Especially for a mere copper or two) he tries to be patient with the excitable changeling.  “A book…… do you think just anyone can cook an Aundarian Blue Tailed Peasant in Black Berry and Strawberry sauce?”

Before either can continue, the bus boy, Gillard (1/2 elf orphan) , rushes in.   “Talmeo!  Talmeo!”

The halfling gives a stern stare from his side of the prep table.   Taking a moment to collect himself- the young teenager starts again.  “Master Chef Talmeo-  You asked me to tell you directly if there was any trouble on the tables…. Col. Barkkus has entered.  He has his usual followers with him.”

“Not good.  Not good at all.   Very well.  Zig- watch the soup.  Don’t let it burn or I’ll burn you.  Show me the way.”

Several customers are leaving with their plates only half eaten.  Others are quickly trying to finish their meals before leaving.  All but two tables.   One has the flirting young man dressed in black.  Talmeo never thought that was a good omen.   And at the other occupied table sits a wide shouldered human with several thick coats on and two belts.  One belt has pouches and the other has a small mace with a jewel on it.  Around him are three  equally large men that even tougher than the Colonel.   Rumor has it, the Colonel is wanted by Breland for war crimes.  Something about the sinking of several ships of peace and supplies for the homeless.

“Oh dear.  Oh Dear.   Oh Dear……   Gentlemen…… what can we get for you?”

“Strong drink for my men and stronger drink for mez.” Declares the wanted man.

“And for you sir?”

The dark Lantern turns on his seat and looks at the four sitting customers.  “Justice for 34 innocent sailors…. Brelish sailors….. and the return of the supplies meant for the people caught up in the ugly dealings of Karrnath and others.”

The Colonel snarls a curse that makes the halfling swallow hard and Zig to peer out of the kitcken.  “Brelander Scum!”

“Sticks and Stones may break my bones but your lack of imagination hurts me most.  Colonel Barkkus, you are wanted for war crimes of-“

“Tell it to the Deneith Flounders.  They accused me of something that sounded like fun also.   And boy- it was 38 sailors.   Get it right.”

“Sir!  Sir please….”

“Name is Play.  John Play.”

One hour later, Talmeo, Ziggy and Gillard decided it was time to explore new horizons.  Breland sounded good.  Especially since the restaurant was leveled and in flames (fires and alchemy chemicals don’t mix- go figure) and they were being taken to Sharn as eye witnesses to the “safe” capture of the Colonel.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 102
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE PART IX”
7/18/17

VULT  21, 996 SHARN, BRELAND

“I had that dream again Talmeo.   This time I know the title also-  “Salt or Pepper, Rat or Bug”

“What kind of name is that?!?

“I was thinking about traveling to Droaam”

“Damned Gnolls were here again.   Business had such better clientele on the islands.”

“Yes they were hear but no-   they don’t even like bugs.”

The halfling puts down his knife and leans on the table.  “Very well.  Travel.  Explore.  Research. Learn.  And most importantly-   visit.”

“Often Master Chef!  Often!” and the halfling is greatly annoyed but returns the hug.

His travels brought him through southern Breland.  He traveled with a real Valenar war clan for a short time.  He made many discoveries and a few mistakes (Harpries don’t like the suggestion of sampling their eggs) and decided that Trolls are truly disgusting creatures with terrible eating habits.   He would spend a few months at various restaurants and groups sharing his knowledge and theirs.  He tried to avoid sharing alchemy with most groups.   Alchemy is only for blowing up things to most groups in Droaam.   However, he did learn of an awesome recipe for soup that was so acidic, it burned flesh and cloth.  It was an gargoyle seasoning mishap.

VULT 6, 999
Ziggy returns finally to Master Chef Talmeo’s restaurant.  It has moved and has become much more up scale.  It is located in the upper reaches of the towers near Morgrave.  The explorers come here with money and empty stomachs after months of eating road rations.

They compare notes and recipes.  Some intrigue Talmeo.  A desert spice made from lightly fried cacti could be perfect for his roasted potato recipe that is so close to perfection…..    Ziggy decides to spend some time at his restaurant and relax a bit.    Decide where to go next.  Back to Droaam?  Xen’drik?

VULT 12, 999
“For the end of the year I will be moving on.” Says Ziggy as he is cutting up the roots and spouts.

“Where to?”

“West again.  Eldeen maybe.”

“Why there?  The creatures there were dangerous enough but now barbarians and fiends run throughout the woods.  Dragons and storms also.  Why there?” asks the halfling mentor.

“Why not?  Why travel to the islands?  Why travel to the dwarven lands?   To learn.  I want to learn as you have.”

Gillard, the kitcken helper, comes in.   “A costumer wishes to see you.  It is about the food you prepared.”

Talmeo smiles widely.  He hops from his stool and begins to remove his apron.  “Master Chef-  I am sorry.  It is Ziggy he wishes to see.”

Slightly embarrassed, the changeling shuffles towards the door.  He feels bad for his mentor.  He feels as if he has taken something from him.  It is past time to move on.

Gillard leads the changeling cook to the table.  There is a half-elf male dressed in fine cloth and silk with bits of cultural pieces on a necklace and wristband.  Across from him is a bald human with black leather and pieces of dark metal on it.

“Master Viorr Maelak may I introduce the chef of your meal-  Chef Zigland.”

Maelak looks up and seems surprised that Zigland is not only a changeling but doesn’t mind allowing everyone to know this fact.   “This Peasant is most excellent.  I have not had anything near its equal.  I thankyou greatly for this simple but grand pleasure.”

“Yes, what seasoning did you use?” asks the young man.  “It seems…. Well similar to a spice I had in Darguun.”

“Sorry…. Trade secret.” Answers Zig with a slight but honorable bow.  “And I thank you Master….”

“Faerun…..  Athas Faerun.  I am a teacher at the Morgrave University.  I am here asking for aid and backing for an expedition to the Shadow Marches.”

“Someday I hope to go there.  To research for my book about cooking of course.”

“Not the adventuring type?” asks the calm but friendly Maelak (Head of the Sharn Dark Lanterns).

“I go where the spices are.”

“Perhaps I will see you there Zig.  It would be a pleasure.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 103
“PASSAGE INTO ELDEEN: PRELUDE X”
7/18/17

VULT  26, 999 HATHERIL, BRELAND

The Changeling Chef is tired.   He is seen laughing and joking all of the time.  Why?  Because no one will accept him as a Changeling.   He straightens out his cloth head piece and lets out a long and loud sigh and continues onward through the snow frosted fields in Northern Breland.

It is quite boring.  He thinks of different recipes and possibilities he can make and may in the future.  On the way a storm begins to gather.  It is time to find cover.  He has little to no luck but then spots tracks on the side of the road.  Strange, why would anyone walk off the main road in the snow?  Curious he follows the tracks into the woods.

Following the tracks he finds an area where a second set of tracks meets with the first.  Stranger yet.  Hoping to resolve this mystery and maybe find shelter, he continues on.

The two sets of tracks lead into a cave.  Uncertain at what to do calls into the cave.

Nothing.

Then he feels a strange sensation come over him.  He can’t move.  His heart beats faster as he begins to panic.  His panic increases as an armored man dressed in black armor with a grey cloak with light blue lining comes out of the cave.   Ziggy tries to speak to apologize and let him leave but finds he can not even speak.  The man turns him over so as to place him on his shoulder.   Now his heart is racing.  He has red eyes and no lips!   Its either one of those Mockery freaks or an undead creature come to eat him!

The undead creature carries him with ease through the entrance into the dark.   He wanders further through the dark until Ziggy can just make out some light…. A fire.

“Place the interloper over there government slave.”  Ziggy can not see the man but fears he is worse than the undead that carried him in.  Then the man walks over to Ziggy with rope drawn between his hands as if to garrote him.  He is dressed in black and grey with green trim.  The brooch holding his black cape on is a small green fire roughly in the shape of a clawed hand.  To Ziggy’s discomfort, one eye is white and milky.  Blinded by some past battle.

Once tied the man snaps and releases his hand Ziggy finds he can move once more.   “Why have you done this to me?!?  I was merely seeking shelter!”

“Changeling,” he states as a fact.  “You have no rite to a shelter.”  The man slaps him.   Holding his now stinging hand, the man returns to his work.  The armored honor guard undead watches.

Ziggy takes in his surroundings.  There is a few bags and packs here, a sheathed long sword and few other things of little use.  Once he finishes with his work, he once more holds up his brooch and makes some declarations of command and control over the skeleton.  The Control of undead reconfirmed, he walks back to the Changeling and looks through his traveling pack.

Scowling, Ziggy watches as the cleric of the Blood of Vol and member of the Emerald Claw, begins to spill out his pack onto the cavern floor.  He looks most closely at the many glass vials and jars which he examines carefully before lining up in a row.

“Sage.”

“Thyme?” 

“Curry”

“Blue Mushroom”

“Are you a mage or a druid?   Is Thyme used as an ingredient to a Haste spell?   Curry…. To curry a favor… like a charm spell?”

The Changeling says nothing.  He merely frowns and honestly, looks like he could cry.

“What kind of mage are you?!?” He demands and stands up quickly while drawing back his hand for another strong strike.

“The cooking kind!   I’m a Chef!”

“a….chef….?”   Ha.   Hah.    Really?   A hah-ha chef!” and he begins to laugh uncontrollably. 

“And a damned good one too!  I was trained by the Master Chef Talmeo.”

“You jest.   I have eaten at his restaurant in Regalport.  It was the very best Yellow Grouper I have ever had.  It was…. Spectacular.”

“I worked in that restaurant.  I remained in the kitcken. Learning.”

The cleric looks him over carefully.  He is trying to figure out the untrustworthy shape changer.   “You use these as… seasonings?”

“Many, yes.”

“What would you use on field deer?”

“I got a lot in there.    What else could I have?  Veggies?  Potatoes?”

The cleric has the look of a man about to do something he knows he shouldn’t.  “Have potatoes, a few canned goods and a fresh deer I stole from a cabin nearby.”

“Tenderized venison with crème of berry and potato twice cooked with seasoned cheese.   Maybe a strong drink even.  I have dappled with spirits some.”

“Tell me how too.” He says with a hint of desperation.

“Can not do.  It is an art.  It is about the mixture and timing of the temperature worked cooking.  I would have to be free to do it.  I could show you then.”

Unseen by either, the red pin lights of the skeleton shifts from Changeling to Cleric and back.   He can not do anything but obey the cleric and hope.  Hope for the Changeling whom is playing with fire.

Within an hour, Ziggy is cooking away.  Every move is watched and calculated.  The cleric wishes to learn but understands the cook may try a trick on him.

“Is it done?”

“Almost.  Do you wish to try it?”

“Yes but first…..”  the wily and cautious cleric castes a detection spell on the foods.  No poison.     

The cleric then has the Changeling try it also, just to be safe.  He digs in and the greedy cleric stops him.  “The food portions are to MY discretion shape changer.”  And he spoons on twice what Ziggy had.  He sighs and sits back…. “and it would go so good with the dessert.”

“Dessert?” the cleric says nearly spitting out some of the potato.

“I didn’t have a proper kitchen stove so it is slightly burnt …. Makes it darker in color.”

The man shovels the last of the sauced venison into his mouth and grabs the apple fraps.  

He takes a bite and his face lightens up. “Ahhhhh….. so good.   I can not place the spice.   Not cinnamon…. What is it?”

Making up something quick he calls it Pastry Spice- a mix of popular spices.

He recasts the control undead again then reties the Changeling.   He apologizes for it but this is the nature of his work.

The Changeling sits and winks at the undead.  He wonders what the crafty Changeling has done.

About an hour later, just after the cleric has gone to sleep he grunts and his stomach gurgles.  Ziggy shape changes slightly and wiggles free of the not so well tied ropes.

Suddenly the cleric’s eyes shoot open and he produces a very foul order from his back side.   He barfs from his own smell.  Ziggy slowly walks over and pokes through the belongings.  “ki…ki….”

“What’s wrong?  Cat got your tongue?”

Barrrrf…… ki…ki……

He picks up a parka and a blanket.   “I thought you would distrust me.   Knew you would have me eat some of it first.  Suspected you would even spell check it for poison.  Funny about how that spell works and cooking in general.”

The cleric is about to once more try to command the undead to attack him… to kill him.   He is so sick he cannot even get beyond rolling to his knees.

“Master Chef Talmeo taught me many lessons.   Most were how to create the perfect meal.  However, he also knows a few things about mixing seasoning.   See, the venison had a spice in it that grows warmer as it is introduced to an acid.  The “burnt” edges on the dessert that you rudely ate all of was not crispy edges.  It was this…..”  He holds a bottle with a fluid in it.

“So…… as I said, I expected a few things from you.  You ate the spice that reacts to acid.  All acids. Even stomach acids.   Temperatures of over 110 cause this,” he holds up the bottle again, “ to become more acidic.  Each feeds on the other making for really bad stomach pains and often sickness.  Which you clearly have.” He pinches his non-existent nose for show.

“Now, one has to think……What about the skeletal guy here?   Surely you will become a sore loser and have this Bucket of Bones attack me.   So…. Master Chef Talmeo showed me a few…. Unusual…. Tricks of the trade.   How to silence a mage from casting somatic spells.    A buddy of his (a Black Dog) , showed a few admixtures that again, take time to mix that makes the tongue swell.”  He picks up the sword.  “I have never used one of these before.   Are they hard to learn?   I’m good with cleavers and small knives…. Even tenderizing mallets…..” He turns to the undead.   “I bet if I got you out of here you could teach me.”

He picks up the greasy and slightly still hot pan.  Hafting it to measure the weight and feel in his hand, he walks over to cleric with one loud “Bong” he strikes him down.    Not sure if he could drag the armored creature out through the snow, he waits, occasionally “bonging” the cleric if he would stir. Once the spell that controlled the skeleton wears off he is quick to introduce himself.

“I am Feldrix Dragor, Honor Guard of Lord Kaius the first.  I will train you in the use of the sword if I may travel with you.”

Putting out his hand for shake and smiling like a damned idiot-  “I am Chef Zigland but most people call me Ziggy or even Zig.   Ever been to the Shadow Marches or magical lands?”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 104
“PASSAGE  INTO ELDEEN”
7/18/17

THERENDOR 11, 1000 PASSAGE, AUNDAIR

Breathes evenly.   In total control.  Grace but with a slight limp.  Battle injury?  War time maybe?  Skin has lost much of its red hue…. Older but very healthy Hobgoblin.   The choice of colors is strange.  Light blue and silver thread within the sleeves and cuffs.  Seems unlikely he would be a Flamer.  A few potions in his belt….. possibly not healing.   Each tavern we have passed he has tried not to look at but has.  Recovering alcoholic?   Ah…. Or maybe desperately hungry.

The ever watchful Master Inquisitive passes the day walking the docks of Passage.  He tries to hone his observation skills this way.  He will watch, follow and observe from a distance then “bump” into them and befriend them and work in a polite conversation to verify his thoughts.   This hobgoblin was the most interesting and hardest to figure out today.

Tyson Murry walks up beside the hobgoblin whom is waiting politely for a woman to pass before him.  “Excuse me.  Do you know if this bakery is any good?”

Druugos Ashfang turns and looks the questioner over.  “I am not from this city.  I do not know if the food is good.  It does smell good although.”

“Agreed.  Tyson Murry.   Traveler.” And he holds out his hand in greeting.

Though hesitant, the monk takes his hand.  “Druugos Ashfang.  Pilgrimage.”

“So much.  Hate to see it go to waste.  Mind if I buy you a roll…. Maybe a drink.  There is a tavern down here I believe.”

“No.” He states quickly.  “Sorry.  No I do not partake in the drink.  I have sworn away from it with my new beliefs.”

“Silver Flame?”

“You are a follower?”

“Ah…. No.   But I am respectful of others beliefs and the travels they incur.  Then a Roll and water then?  My treat.”

The monk looks wearily at the stranger. “Why?”

“As I said, I’m bored and hungry.  You look a bit hungry yourself.   You know-   If one does a good deed to you then pass it on.   I was offered a seat on the Rail by a man from Korth.”

During their meal, most of Tyson’s assumptions are proven correct.   Feeling the monk will respect his own beliefs, he suggests this meeting was fated by the God Traveler.  Each on a pilgrimage into Eldeen with the final destination of Yrlag.

The Inquisitive however doesn’t have the funds to correctly aid him.  Then he learns of something.

House Orien is building a road through Eldeen to reach the greatly increased need and want to travel to Yrlag.   So desperate to build it, they have started a work / travel program.   Help them on the road construction for several weeks and you gain free passage to Yrlag.  That his friend can afford….a highly protective and able friend.

He knows he should feel guilty using the monk like this but it’s a tough world…..


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 105
“PASSAGE  INTO ELDEEN”
7/18/17

THERENDOR 12, 1000 PASSAGE, AUNDAIR

Three large carriages with mage bred large horses line up at the Orien road station.   Knowing it is first come, first serve, a small crowd is waiting at daybreak.

Tyson passes the time doing what he always does.   He suspects not all of these people are young adventurous types.  One has the eyes of a cold-blooded killer.  He has been separated from Dru (Druugos) while boarding.  The evil eyed passenger sits with him.  Oh joy.

Then two others step up into the car.  A loud and obnoxious  changeling and an armored man wearing military armor from Karrnath.   No…. change that.  A skeleton.   Hurrrmmmmm.

It will take over 45 days to reach the work station.  More than once Tyson wonders about this decision.  At heart, he is a city boy….. just smarter.   Sleeping in a tent will be new to him.  Food cooked over a fire will possibly bring back some childhood memories.  As much as possible he reviews his notes given to him by his patron complete with notes from his information gathering on them.  He also bought a book about survival in Eldeen.   Even chipmunks can be dangerous there.   Huuurrrm.

Some of his people he is looking for have questionable ties to the Emerald Claw.  Gussa included.  He wonders briefly if dear dad knows his darling daughter is possibly a part of this terrorist cult group?  

“What cha’ reading?” asks the changeling readjusting his head piece once more.  He leans far too close to the inquisitive.

“Notes that do not concern you., Shape Changer.”

Ziggy sits back a bit miffed by the racial term used.  “I can change but I don’t.”  He looks out and watches Galifar Lake in the distance.

Intrigued, “Oh, and why is that?”  Tyson asks while closing up the files and stuffing them back into his hip bag.

“Stereo typing I guess.   I am more than just a Shape Changer.  I am a Chef first and foremost.”

“Hah!” spits out the fourth passenger with them.  Hue Tacksonmon obviously thinks little of the “cook”.

Tyson sees where this is going and like Feldrix, he sits back to observe.

Druugos ignores the two young men and the woman whom take turns trying bolster their might with stories of the war when they were but children.  Druugos found the war to be a dark and dangerous thing.   Perhaps that was part of why the bottle was his hiding place for those years.

Looking out the frosted windows, he sees signs of war, old and new.   Burnt out stone buildings, craters in the growing fields and areas of cemeteries marked with stones, sticks and wooden boards.  So many died here.  There is also newer sites from the events of last year.  Armies from Thrane and Aundair had a conflict near here with dragons on each side. (Storm Dragon trilogy)   Followed by a savage storm that people are still trying to recover from.  Especially the area of Varna which was nearly wiped off the surface of the map.   Most recently, fiends leading savage barbarians through the thick forests reached sections of eastern Eldeen.  999 was a very hard year on the forest nation.

Travel is slow and boring.  Winter is trying desperately to remain.  By day, the snow melts creating soft permafrost mud that is greasy and ruddy filled on the dirt roads.  At night, it snows again.  The new snow replenishes what was lost the day before.

Food was questionable.  Then, someone heard Ziggy was a cook, dared him to improve the rations given to them by House Orien.   From that forward he prepares at least one meal a day.  Even Hue doesn’t give him much grief after the meals begin.  It is good to be the cook.

On Thrender 28th, 1000….. there is a brief scare at night.  The smell of gently cooking from meat draws in a pack of wolves.  Feldrix scares them away easily enough.

On Eyre 4, 1000 the magebred horse drawn carriages reach the southern parts of the Eldeen Reaches where an existing road lies.  It will lead them to Greenheart eventually.  The worst of the fiendish combat took place near here as the barbarians and fiends attacked various shrines and places of worship important to the druids.  Tyson recalls reading about it in the Sharn Inquisitive.  Some felt there was a method to the madness but no one is sure.   Either way, huge trees, centuries old, are seen torn down with arcane might and clawed huge paws of creatures not natural.   Brutal battles that followed the barbarians effective use of fires to push away animals and treants.  (again, Storm Dragon novel series-  a good read)

Eyre 5, 1000
	The Orien carriages travel through a marshy area.  Terrible fires have gutted much of the area but with the druid’s help, new trees and brush have been planted.  While going through the marsh just before stopping to set up a secure campsite, the Master Inquisitive thought he had seen something watching them from the woods.  (He did)  He misses his small apartment in Sharn now with its cozy fireplace.


----------



## megamania

Just curious-   Does anyone else try to refer to novels and other "historical" events in their campaigns?


----------



## megamania

Guess not.   Aw well...... back to the story......


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 106
“PASSAGE  INTO ELDEEN 02”
7/18/17

Eyre 7, 1000
	The House Orien road continues deeper into Eldeen.  Pockets of fields, natural or made by war, come and go.  The snow here is deeper and slows down the horses.  Ziggy continues to talk about recipes and different means to cook.  Tyson is beginning to think it is time for a new carriage.  Feldrix has taken up a new interest.  He has decided he does not like Hue and just stares as him all day, straight on so that he can see his “nose” and rows of exposed teeth.  In his harsh voice he asks if Hue is comfortable just to regain his attention.  In the third and last carriage, Dru travels with three farmer’s sons from Aundair.   If they are uncomfortable around a hobgoblin, they may very well be in for a rude awakening when they reach the lands of the Orcs.

Only Dru and Tyson are looking out the frosted windows of the warmed drawn cars.  It is them that see something strange outside.  The snow, hard on top from periods of melt and drizzle, is breaking up and dusty small ice clouds are rising.  The disturbance is headed towards the caravan.  Dru kicks open the door before anyone is aware of the trouble.  He leaps out into the snow doing a drop and tumble causing dozens of minor nicks and cuts to form on his exposed arms and shins from the ice covered snow.  Suddenly the ice and snow explodes as hundreds of red eyed rats swarm out of the snow.

An alarm is called out about the hobgoblin jumping off which leads the three drivers to stop the entire caravan.  “What is happening?!?” exclaims the Changeling with child like excitement.  He presses his face against the glass and sees briefly a burst of snow and movement before his own breath fogs up the entire window.

“We are being attacked by something under the snow.” States the inquisitive whom grabs his short bow and begins to attach his line to it.  (sure sign of a novice traveler).  

Ziggy opens the door and jumps out.  He hits the icy crust and slips.  He rolls down a crater caused by a powerful blast by a mage or other supernatural creature.  Feldrix leans out.  “Are you okay?”

“Yup.  Just checking out how slippery it is.  Yup.  It is slippery.”

“Hurmmmm”

The skeletal honor guard steps out.  Since most of his weight is only the armor, he is actually very light.  He prepares to aid his new friend and student while the inquisitive steps out with his bow readied.  “Rats?”   He looks at the swarm as the monk prepares for battle. “The sewer rats of Sharn look bigger than these mice.”

“Then shoot them” answers the armored skeleton in a gruffly voice.

 “Have you ever fought a swarm?   I do not have what it takes.”

The monk readies himself then suddenly leaps up into the air trailing snow as he does. He lands within the swarm and does a low leg sweep.  Rats are caste into the air and back away from the caravan.  He leaps up once more and repeats this method scattering the swarm before they can climb onto him.  The swarm changes direction and goes for the horse now.

Having pulled the alchemist out of the crater, the three other travelers hurry over as they can.  Ziggy pulls out what some mistake as a potion.  The red eyes bother the Changeling.  He fears they are undead.  The skeleton moves on but is too slow.  He will be last to reach the swarm.  Tyson fires once but the cold pains his fingers and his shot goes wide…. Away from the monk and swarm.

Zig throws his holy water at the swarm but the metal edging on the glass potion sticks slightly to his cotton glove and it goes wide-  onto the poor defenseless horse (which saves it from the fiendish swarm).  The horse calls out in surprise as rats dance about its feet and liquid strikes its hind quarters and begins to freeze slightly.

The monk continues to stomp, sweep and seemly dance on the swarm which decides to move away.

Once of the drivers leans over….. “The excitement is over.  Get yer backsides back in.  Oh- and welcome to Eldeen.”


----------



## megamania

and to see some of the action.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 107
“PASSAGE  INTO ELDEEN 03”
7/18/17

Eyre 8, 1000

The forest seems darker, thicker and more raw and powerful as the caravan nears Greenheart.  The Inquisitive may be a city boy according to some of the other caravan riders, but he spots the difference before anyone else.  Drawing on his random tavern conversations and readings (bardic knowledge) he strongly suspects they have entered a manifest zone.  In this case. Lamminia.

Many birds for the end of winter.  Small mammals chasing each other through the trees and ground.  Even for just coming out of their winter homes, the animals look healthy and well fed.

“We will stop here for two hours for supplies and to report to our travel agent.   If you are not here, we leave without you.”  Announces the caravan driver.  The trees become taller and thicker at the base of the trunk then it opens up into a village.  Farmers and tradesmen are here.   Most are human but there are a fair amount of shifters also.  A few Orcs and centaurs are spotted here and there also.

Tyson has a specific goal and he wants to do it on his own.  However, he has two tag-a-longs, Zig and   Feldrix.  The three of them wander through the village.  The monk is happy to remain near the caravans.  It is not long before Tyson leads Zig near a cooking place and loses both of them.

He finds little evidence of the Dragonmarked houses here.  Vadalis and Orien have outposts but that is all.   Frowning, he begins to ask around.  There is no Sending Stone Services here.  To send out a communication, there is Orien messengers.  He finds a mage that will send a message but it is costly.  Huuurm…….

They all remeet at the caravan in time to leave.  Zig has purchased a few new spices to replenish his spent ones and a few new ones.

Eyre 10, 1000

The caravan comes to a fork in the road.  At the “Y” of the road is a short tower.  Tyson Murray looks carefully at the two men.  Details are difficult at this range and perspective.   They are wearing Aundairan colors.  Perhaps soldiers from the Fiend / Barbarian / Dragon battle?  Inquisitive Murray ponders the many possible possibilities of these two guarding a watchtower clearly within Eldeen territory.  

Eyre 13, 1000

It is nearing time to stop and set up a defensive camp.  The knight is walking instead of riding.  Even after all of this time, some of the others still find it uncomfortable around the undead. Especially Hanjak of Aundair.  He bitterly goes on about the undead and how Aundair should have finished off Karrnath if only to end the threat of undead.   Ziggy is going on about recipes between Hanjak’s tirades while Tyson looks over his notes again.  He is reviewing and cross referencing the people he is searching for.  Each ignores the other as they go on about the long day’s trip through the Eldeen forest.

Then the Honor Knight hears something.   A deep hoot.  Then another.   Then it begins as a hoot and ends as a growl.  A caravan worker, Gregdean, calls to the others as the brush nearby begins to thrash about.  As the first head pokes out of a carriage the Owlbear bursts into the opening.

The undead knight intercepts its charge as it goes for the easiest food source- a horse.  The monk nimbly steps out and rolls to a stop near the raging creature.   Ziggy spots the creature and prepares to throw an alchemical mix through the window at it.   Instead, he bounces it off the window sill and over his head onto the third person in the cart (Hanjak),  the same person complaining about the undead.   Even as he screams in pain, the inquisitive grabs his bow and string.

“Hurmmm” comments the Inquisitive as he pushes open the door.  He hopes this will silence the Aundarian for a while at least.  He is about to jump out when the carriage bumps twice before stopping.  He looks over his shoulder and his eyes go wide.  The acid killed the kid and ate away the floor.  The two bumps was the wheels going over him!  

The undead warrior and monk both flank the hulking monster.  Neither know what it is but recognize the danger it represents by the power and claws it wields.    The monk has little effect against the creature as it attacks the horse forcing the carriage to stop suddenly.  Ziggy, hoping for better luck this time, pulls out another of his “specials” and launches it.  It strikes the creature’s beak but sprays down instead of over it’s head.   The effect is nearly as horrifying as Hanjak’s death.  Feathers and melting flesh drip off the bones even as the horse falters from a fatal blow.  Tyson spots a slight glow on the knight’s sword as he strikes down the dying beast.

“Let’s set up camp and clean up here folks.  It’s been a day.” Offers Gregdean staring at the oozy soft bone remains of the kid.


----------



## megamania

....and here we have the Owlbear attack....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 108
“MORE DEATH WITHIN THE WOODS”
7/18/17

Eyre 14, 1000

  The sun is setting now.  The air is cold and crisp.  It is threatening to snow or worse- rain tonight.  The skeletal warrior and one caravan leader are setting up for their night watch.  The others are ready to sleep early.  The meal prepared by Zig was very good once more. Strips of venison in onion and potato with a plum sauce on the side.  The small biscuits he makes has spices and cheese melted and mixed into it.  (pro: cook 28)

 The second watch begins as another caravan worker  sets up.  It is otherwise another cold night.  That is until the intruders arrive-  Forest Trolls!

Six of the rubbery skinned creatures attack out of the brush.   The knight steps up and begins to attack.  As the caravan worker (Yu-gord).  Dru is the first to awake and leap into action.  Not good for him.  The full plate black armor of the skeletal warrior is very hard for the trolls to overcome.   They try for a horse but are blocked.   So, the next easiest is the silly creature with no weapons of course.

The monk’s attacks take them by surprise but do little true damage to them.  Tyson climbs onto the top of a caravan (not cowardly- strategic  )and fires arrows at them.   He needs to improve his aim some.  A bottle of acid takes a bad bounce and only injures one troll.  Ziggy fumbles for anything else he has prepared in his pack.

Surrounded by four of the six trolls, the monk from Darguun goes down.   Feeling this is their best bet for food, the trolls take his body (and possessions) with them into the night.

“Well that sucked.” Says the cook unhappily.

“Hurrrrm.”


----------



## megamania

The fleeing of the Forest Trolls.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
01 WORK COMMUTE
SEGMENT 109
“WINE TREE”
7/21/17

Eyre 20, 1000

 The trip has become much harder.  Now they have only two horses so they can only pull two large carriages.  They have also lost a person and one worker is injured (though looked at by Ziggy).  The good news is they have reached the edge of the Byfshk Mountains.   These mountains act as a natural barrier between the Eldeen Reaches and the Droaam and Shadow Marches territories.   Tyson recalls a tale sung by a fellow bard in Wroat about the Mountains.   He is only a novice storyteller but he tries his best.  He gives song to legends of hollowed areas of the mountains ruled by Harpy Queens and Gargoyle Kings.  Mountain Trolls lumber about the ridges while deep under the mountains are more tunnels and caves where hags and unnatural planar creatures live and thrive.   There is said to be an immortal  guardian whom contains these creatures from Eldeen.   If so, he failed- they are escaping from the swamps- not the mountains.

“Good tale.  Parts are true.  Seen a few flyers above us watching.  Being in the forest still keeps them away however.”  Adds the caravan leader Andrews ir’Orien.  “Coming to the small village of Wine Tree.  I’ll be there for about two or three hours talking to the Post leader.  He’ll want an update especially with losing a horse and carriage.”

“and a client.” Adds Tyson.

“Yes.  Of Course…. And the kid.”

Letting it go, the Inquisitive looks over his notes again.  Ziggy begins to talk to himself about what foods they may have and even new ways of preparing known foods.    Feldrix continues to walk outside of the carriage but now also looks up at random in case a gargoyle should attack.

There is but one street and maybe eight or nine buildings here.   A tavern, a supply store, an Orien post a few cabins and strangely enough, a Silver Flame temple.   A few insulated tents mark squatter’s rites for future buildings and lots.

“Remember- two hours as a minimum.  When my business is done, we leave-  with or without you.” Andrews gives as a final reminder and warning.  The two carriages stop before a small but well built cabin and stable that is clearly marked as a Dragonmarked house.

The Inquisitive and a few of the other travelers go to the tavern.  Ziggy and the knight go the supply store.

The elf- Ceareaun , runs Shard’s Supplies.   It is never stated why the name but it matters little- especially to the cook on a mission.  “Well met and welcome to Shard’s Suppppp…..ah.”  The elf was quite lively and happy to see the changeling come in but the knight with his Karrnathi armor….  

“Is there anything….ah… I can do for you folks?”

Feldrix turns and politely but in a deeply gruffy voice answers “no…. just looking.”   The elf nearly faints when he sees the teeth and eye sockets through the narrow slits of the helmet for his eyes, nose and mouth.  Ziggy is looking for spices and finds a few to replace what he has used on the trip for meals.  Then he looks to replenish his alchemy goods.  He has little luck with this.  Feldrix is less than impressed by how clean the store is.  Dust and cobwebs are everywhere.  Ziggy “flicks” a strangely bright colored green beetle from a drum of molasses. (yup-  Dragon Beetles from The Hidden  They are spreading)

“Do you have any wine?”  Asks Ziggy looking around.

“Red or white?  Aundarian?” asks the elf while warily moving to keep some distance from the Honor Knight.

“Aundarian would be nice.  What else?  I was looking for something…. special”

“I have these but Sir John has wines from Aerenal. “

Ziggy buys several bottles of wine, some spices and few common alchemy items before hurrying to The Wine Tree Tavern and Inn.

He can not help it.  Tyson looks at everything here and evaluates it for possible threats, secrets and of course- answers to the secrets he looks to unlock.  Strange…. As he walks up to the tavern’s entrance he spots a dog house.  It is large and looks as if it has not been used this winter.  Scratch marks suggest it was not a dog that used it either (badger animal companion  ).  Tracks suggest there is regular foot traffic here which is why he chose this spot to begin.  The building, though well kept, also appears to be the first one built here.

A small bell jingles as he enters the tavern.   Several farmers are seated together whom collectively watch the stranger enter.

“Hello.  I am looking for someone whom may have come in here in the past year.”

“I am John ir’Gunther.  The owner of this establishment.  The locals call me Sir John.  How can I help you…..”

“Master Inquisitive Tyson Murray of Sharn, Breland.  I have been asked to locate a few people that are believed to have traveled this way…. Possibly through this very town.”

“Do you have names?” asks the older man with a pipe he begins to light up.  He expects this to be a long talk.

“Even better, I have pictures.  If I may- a drink also?”

The man looks at the collected papers.  Names, pictures, notes and dates.  This inquisitive is thorough.  Sir John knows he must be careful with his words.

“Brit Dumbee….. with hair like that I would remember him.  Sir John puffs his pipe and turns the page.  Amabee ir’ Haden.  Says she was going this way …. As he turns the page he stops.   I saw this one.  This warforged was here last fall.   Remember he beat up a stable hand from Orien for spilling water on his foot.   Mean spirited as they come.”

Tyson notes the smoke rings form a vague image of a warforge.   Interesting.

Sir John turns another few pages with little interest but stops when he sees the leader of the second group.  He rapidly turns the page and begins to speak about the warforged again.  The smoke rings burst with a violent like array…. When he read Gussa.   He knows something about her.  Something that strongly bothers him.  (Eldeen Heroes Storyhour)

Before he trys to return to the gnome instead of the warforged with a thing for lightning, Ziggy bursts in.  “I was told you sell TRUE elven wine!”

The three dwarves frown and leave quickly when seeing a “naked” changeling enter the tavern.  Tyson finishes his drink and places down several coins for the info and drink while the cook gives him a good reason to ignore talking about the gnome.

The inquisitive goes to talk to the Orien post people now.  He learns little more here.  The warforged with a thing for electricity named “Zap” made an impression on them.  The stable boy was out of work for three weeks and still has no feeling in his left arm.  The post officer is more concerned with the raiding barbarians in the north and northwest.  He is thankful they are here to clear them.

Tyson feels slightly used.   He was hoping not to be “muscle” for Orien but that is how it appears it will be.

He returns to the inn and tavern to collect Zigland and Feldrix and finds…. The changeling is giving a quick cooking lesson.  The smoke rings are incredible from Sir John’s pipe.  They change shape and even color.  (rolled a 36 total with action point included to cook)  Ziggy leaves with expensive elven wine as payment for the single best meal the inn keeper has ever had.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
02   WORK DETAIL
SEGMENT 110
“ORIEN CAMP”
7/21/17

Eyre 22, 1000

It is late afternoon now as the caravan nears a large clearing.   Tyson notes the recent work here.  New cuts of wood and the recent movement of earth.  They are near the end of the first leg of this trip…. And he is barely any closer to the whereabouts of the two groups.

“There are soooooo many mushrooms out here.  Even this early in the spring.    I wonder what kind of mushroom soup or sauce I can create?” Ziggy goes on more to himself than anyone else.

“You may want to consult a local druid or ranger before you experiment.  Some of these mushrooms may be poisonous.” Adds Tyson as he watches two squirrels racing around as they do in the spring.

“Or psychedelic ….” Smiles the changeling as he thinks of his many trips experimenting in the past.

They climb a slight rise in the trail.  The road is incomplete here.  Many tree roots remain and even stones.

As the carriage driver begins to wave into the forest, a bright blue beetle skittles across his seat.  It stops as if to smell him then moves on in an attempt to enter the carriage.

Unseen by anyone, a large humanoid figure watches the carriages.  Its black eyes seem to barely register what it sees.  His friend will want to know and it slowly and silently moves away despite its great bulk and size.

The group enters a field.  Dozens of tents are set up.  A small fire is near the center where a half-orc is walking about.  Wagons, horses and fencing are set to the side.  Bigger tents are to the right.  They look better than the average tent does and one has the sign of an unicorn on it (House Orien).  

Workers, most look like they just got off duty, are shambling around the site.  Some stop and watch as the carriages arrive and come to a stop, others drift towards them.  Still others spit at the ground, scowl, and enter their tents angerly.   It’s a work camp for sure.

A human with a sword strapped to his hip wielding a small buckler with an unknown heraldry walks up to the front most carriage.  “You are late.”

 Yu-gard replies hastily- “Twas a rough trip.  Lost a horse.”

The man frowns as he looks at the second and the  last carriage.  He spots a changeling wearing a cloth head piece whom looks like a child in the city for the first time.  If his frown could grow deeper, it does.  “A horse aye……”

“We got more supplies at Wine Tree.”

“Tell Williams…. Not me.  I see something that requires my attention.”  The second in charge manager of the camp and in charge of the camp safety walks directly in a straight line to Feldrix.

Ziggy hurries over to the fire.  There is a large pot of grayish brown fluid here.  The half-orc is now carrying a few mangled rabbits (one a Dire rabbit) and a short nobby club.  “What is this?!?” asks the chef with a barely hidden look of disgust.

“Rabbit stew” answers the half-orc.  A bright green beetle leaps off the suddenly raised carcasses of rabbits.  

“How old are they?”  He notes how the fur is coming off the Dire rabbit.  “And is that a Dire creature?”

“Huh?!? Dire…… yes.”

“Dire creatures tend to be so tough and boney.”

He holds up his short club.  “Tenderize them I do.”  He says this with a smile of pride.

“And this…. Where are the tators?  Carrots?”

“tators?  What are tators?” He stops and half closes his eyes with suspicion.

“PO-TA-TOES.  You know- bake em, fry em, boil em.” Says the chef as he hesitantly samples the soup base.   He spits it out.  “laundry day?”

“NO.” says the half-orc camp cook with hurt feeling.  “STEW.”

“Move aside before you hurt yourself.” And he adds in his head “poisons someone.”   He lays out his bag and begins to pull out spices, some alchemical (used to neutralize poison).

A well dressed man with the heraldry of Orien on it steps out of the largest tent.  As he does so a series of small bells jingle.  Tyson’s sharp eyes spot a well dressed woman and a small boy within.  Curious.  “Hello and well met.  I am Lt. Cass Williams and I am in charge of this ca….. DRIVENS!”

Carly Drivens, the second in charge, has rushed up to a man dressed in black plate mail.  The unique design suggests karrnathi in origin.  Not good.  Carly fought them many times during the war.  He lost his father and one brother in the war against their undead forces.  Both swords are out as Drivens demands the undead to leave.  “I have paid passage ….. and wish to complete ….. my agreement…. With Orien.” Says the undead knight. (not to be confused with a special undead skeleton of similar name and appearance)

“What is your…. Name sir knight?” asks Williams.

“Honor Guard and Knight of the 387 FELDRIX ir’DRAGOR”  He says lowing his sword.  He thumps his fist off his chest and raises it to the sky as the Knight’s custom would have it.

Looking to ease and defer the tension, the Inquisitive steps up.  “I am High Inquisitive Tyson Murray of Sharn, Breland.  Thank you and your house.” He gives a nod of thanks and looks to the tent again.  The woman is outside now and trying to keep the excitable boy there.   Either the boy has not seen the skeletal knight or doesn’t fear him.

“Carly- these are our new recruits.  Please show them Orien courtesy and show them their tents and a brief tour. “Suggests the leader.  “Oh- and keep the knight away from the druid’s tent until I talk to him.  I’m not sure what the dwarf will think of a Karrnathi knight being with us.”

The tour is brief but ends well as a pleasant smell begins to drift through the camp.  “Is that Foel’s cooking?” asks one worker.

“Welcome to Zigland.  Eldeen’s best chef.” Answers Tyson with a happy smile.


----------



## megamania

Dan (Feldrix) and Tim (Zigland) watch as the carriages arrive in the Orien Camp


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
02   WORK DETAIL
SEGMENT 111
“CHILDREN OF WINTER”
7/25/17

EYRE 23, 1000

Part of Ziggy’s life has come full circle.  Foel follows him like a puppy dog.  The half-orc is awed and amazed by what Ziggy does with spices.  He follows and tries to mimic the changeling (pun- kinda funny) as they begin breakfast made from winter berries and some oats.  There are plenty of oats to use as Foel didn’t know what they were or that one could eat them once water was added to them.  Amazing!  

So, Ziggy is no longer on a work detail.  He is the camp cook’s “aid” (put as such so not to hurt the half-orc’s feeling of being so readily replaced).  Feldrix is obviously placed on scouting duty to avoid any further discomfort within the camp.  Tyson doesn’t like manual labor so he talks his way into working with the knight.  The other would be adventurers are either picked to join them scouting or are given duties of tree removal or worse-  ditch and digging duties.

There are two camp druids here.  A human and a dwarf.   The human, Adson, usually leaves at day break and returns after dark.  The dwarf, Orthos Caldorn, takes some time to agree with walking with the knight.

It is explained to the four new scouts and druid aids that much of their work is about presence.  By walking about freely, it often pushes the creatures that may be a danger away.   Other creatures require some finesse and further suggestion.  But they are also in charge of checking the lay of the land and best routes for the road if it needs to curve or move away from a natural obstacle.   There are also ruins to check.  Some of these ruins house dangerous creatures which need to be driven away.  Tyson raises an eyebrow as the druid lists some of the threats found within these ruins.  There are bears and in the summer giant woodland spiders and scorpions.  There are wasp nests of incredible size and variety.  There are wolverines and panthers.   An occasional rapid raccoon or rabbit happen.  Maybe even a fiend or planar creature.   “Oh- and don’t forget the dragons, Linnorns, Giants and barbarians with fiendish leaders.”

“Must not forget those” Tyson thinks silently to himself.   What has he gotten himself into?  “At least there are no volcanoes here.” He suggests for humor.

“Not active ones.   Still get the occasional creature trapped here from another plane however.”

They walk for most of the morning without incident.  Tyson thinks about his multiple missions in his head and Sir Johns’ strong reaction to the gnome Gussa.   The knight walks.  He has little to say and if he thinks, it is not made clear.  The two young men, Asson and Clark, try to act like this is not overwhelming them.   They fail miserably.

The druid waves for them to stop.  Maybe its lunch?  The dwarf squints into the trees and motions to move on but quietly.  The ground is wet and the mud cold.  The sounds of water rumbling underground can be heard if one calms their thoughts and listens carefully.  As they come to a narrow clearing, they see ruins next to a soggy stream overflowing from the winter melt.

“Who knows what is inside there.  And this stream can be a problem.  Its why we are here.”  He lacks the humor in his smile as the dwarven druid makes his way around the boulders that line the edge of the flood area.   Whatever the stone building was, it is in ruin now.  There is no ceiling left.  One side has walls still standing about ten feet tall while the other side has walls only three feet tall and littered with debris.

Tyson looks it over.  Ever curious, he asks what the druid knows of the area and this ruin.  Orthos has little to add.  He was brought up in North Eastern Eldeen after leaving Breland during the war.  Tyson finds an image that reminds him of a dragon hawk head on a shield.   Wings or sprigs of wheat on the sides.  “Could this be Aundarian?”

“Not this far west.  They held sovereign over the Eldeen but didn’t build very far into it.   Too many unruly types.” Answers the dwarf with a smile.  Unruly includes his fellow druids.

Tyson notes it in his mind then follows up with the knight whom has already entered the open ceiling ruin.

Several rooms make up the small stone structure.  That fall’s leaves and debris remain within the cracks and corners of the collapsed ceiling and walls that lie on the floor.  As they enter the very center the druid and Tyson both hesitate.  “Did you hear that?” the inquisitive asks.  “Shhhhhhhh” answers the druid.

Wolves.   They hear wolves.  “Did I mention wolves, dire and regular and even worgs live in packs out here?  We should take a better defensive place…..”  The dwarf doesn’t finish what he was saying when the knight steps on a section of loose debris.  It clatters to the lower side and a new sound can be heard.  The knight looks up to the druid for advice.  He gets none.

Skittering can be heard.  As the knight moves about, there is crunching heard also.   Then another wolf call…. Closer now.  Asson and Clark begin to stare with fear on they face.  The sound of skittering is everywhere.  Suddenly thousands of centipedes erupt from under the rubble.  They seem centered on the armored knight as they climb over his boots and thigh pieces.  

“Relax- the undead can not be harmed by the likes of them.” Comments the dwarf with little to no regard for the knight.   “Protect yourselves first.”

“More!” calls out Asson and he runs to the center of the ruins.  Another swarm of centipedes rise from the room next from them.  They seem to be directed at them.  The second young man, Clark, screams in near panic.

“damned city folk.” Grumbles the dwarf.   “Why further disturb them?”

“They didn’t.   It’s like someone else commanded them to rise and attack.” Says the inquisitive as he follows the “city folk” into the center of the ruins.  “And the way I feel trapped in here isn’t relieving me of that theory.”

Tyson turns back to the entrance they used.  It flares up suddenly in yellowish-orange flames.  The brush there has suddenly caught onto fire with a burst of flaming goo.  All of this IS intentional.

A third swarm of centipedes rise out of the rubble and circle around the group.  The howls of wolves are closer…. Much closer.

“We need to escape these confines!”  Yells the Inquisitive as the light begins to dim.  He looks up and frowns.  “Hurrrmmmmm” He growls to no one in particular.   The sky begins to darken and thick dark clouds form.  The dwarven druid has climbed onto the top of one ruined wall to better see what is happening.  Three swarms of centipedes and wolves rushing.   Someone is controlling or at least calling these together.

The centipedes suddenly shift and consume (literally) one of the young adventurers.   The armored knight does his best to stomp and damage the swarms but merely disturbs more from under the debris.  Lightning begins to crackle and a small bolt strikes a swarm.  It waves and arcs dangerously near the knight.   “Move away there yah Bucket of Bones!” calls out the dwarf as he tries to whip up another strike.   Winds gust and disrupt the centipedes and scatter them into debris or to crack against the stone ruin walls.

“Climb higher if you wish to live!” calls out the dwarf as he begins to quickly walk the ruined edge hoping to locate whomever is causing this attack of creatures.  Even as the last young man begins to run he is overtaken by the centipedes.  A wind gust slams into the mass and he has already been reduced to red bones and fat.  It is not pretty.

The inquisitive climbs up the broken wall with less stealth and speed than the dwarf had but makes it.  Instead of moving alone the edge however, he drops and tumbles in the wet ground below outside of the ruins.  He slides in the mud to the edge of the collected water from the flooding stream.  Another lightning bolt strikes and the hard shells of the centipedes burst and crack black and dark yellow from the heat.  

A small pack of wolves rush into the ruins.  The dwarf calls down more lightning and wind and pummel and fry the summoned creatures.   Orthos just barely catches a glimpse of the main attacker-  another druid!

Several more blasts ends the battle as the surviving insects crawl for cover under the debris and the wolves flee into the forest, their fur still warm and smoldering.

The scouts group up and agree to head back to the camp.  Once there, Orthos locates the camp leader- Williams.  “Sir- we have a problem.  The Children of Winter have targeted us for destruction.”


----------



## megamania

and a photo of course......


----------



## megamania

Tim's unpainted Orthos in the middle of the fray.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
02   WORK DETAIL
SEGMENT 112
“SHIFTING DANGERS”
7/28/17

EYRE 25, 1000

“Whoever is cleaning my pot and pans needs to be better and more thorough!” calls out the changeling.

“No one … is cleaning.” Grunts the knight as he checks in on his upset friend.

“grumble…tumble…fumble….grappleforth…..” snarls the cook.  He spots Foel.  “You do this?!?”

“No!   No!   No me.    Tis spirits of the woods!”  the half-orc spits out with his hands up defensively.  Two fingers have bandages from cutting carrots.

“Spirits!   Spirits!   Like lil’ fairies?!?” he calls out looking around into the woods with suspicion. 

“Ask Tucker.  Tucker friend.” Says the poor dull cross breed.

As normal, Tucker has taken one group to scout slightly to the north and Orthos to the south with Keldrix and Tyson. Once more, there has been no encounters seen or experienced.  Tyson does comment about feeling watched at night.   “Could there be woodland creatures here?  The Fey?”   He recalls little about them.  Their origins are deeply rooted to the forests and nature.  Most are small, even tiny creatures with magic and wings.  Some are bigger.    They mean no harm but their antics often bring pain and great discomfort to people not of the area.  You know- “city folks”

The knight comments that many nights he hears something in the forest but never sees anything.  He always presumed it was a raccoon or even a skunk as something is in the air has a smell to it. 

Lunch consists of biscuits with pieces of meat and cheese.   Not bad at all  (Cook: 20) 

Having found and spotted nothing, they return to camp.  Orthos suggests they rest well that night as they will enter a deep valley the next day that he has not been ventured in or even near before.

Fifteen minutes later,  Tucker, the second druid, returns.  Two of his men are missing with no clues.  Even Quaud can’t find them.

“Quaud?” asks Tyson.

“Is it he I hear in the forest at night?” asks Feldrix. 

“Possibly”, answers the druids.

“Quaud is a creature of the forest.  He has taught me much about the world.” Answers Tucker.

“How about the obvious-  any tracks in the snow?” asks the Inquisitive.

“Tracks.  Yes.   That is why I need help.”

“Gather your gear and lets go look.” Says the dwarf as he grabs his scouting pack.

They go a few dozen yards when the Inquisitive keeps hearing something in the brush.  “What is that?  Are we walking into another trap?”  The setting darkness makes it impossible to see into the brush.

“Every time…. I think I can… see something…  I lose…. Sight of it.” Adds the undead honor knight.

“That would be Quaud.  He has a natural way of blending into the brush.  Not to worry.  He will be able to help us so long as you don’t panic when he shows himself.


 “These are ours,” says the druid as he points to a mess in the snow.  “These two paths however are not.  They seem to come and go from this center point.”

“So- we divide into two groups-  one for each trail.” Suggests Tyson.

Orthos, Feldrix and Tyson take one trail while Tucker, Qraud and two other men take the other trail.

“This better not be a trap.” Grumbles Tyson.

“Paranoid much?” asks the dwarf.

“Not paranoid-  expecting…..”

They go about ten minutes with no strong indicators of finding the missing workers.  Orthos hopes they will find them before too long.  The further they go from the camp and the other search party the less likely they can get aid if they need it.

As they go into a field Tyson hesitates.  “What is it City Boy?” asks the dwarf.

“These tracks in the snow…. So jumbled…. Hard to read.   But why walk here?  Why walk on the snow to begin with?”

“Leave the tracking to me.” Says the dwarf.  The knight looks at the inquisitive.  He has a point.  The druid’s pride is blinding him to this simple fact…. Simple tactic.

The knight steps up and just past the druid to cut him off when he stops suddenly.   “Don’t move!” calls out the druid.

“Why?” asks the inquisitive.   He sees nothing beyond his torch’s illumination.  Then he feels it.  A skip…. Then a ripple…..

“%$#@*    This isn’t a field is it?”

Suddenly a few arrows miss them but as they hit the snow they skip off.   “Ambush!” calls the inquisitive.

The knight takes a quick and heavy step and breaks through the ice that was weakening with the arrival of spring.   More arrows…. From another side.    “Get off the ice and gain cover!”

Suddenly, even as the knight had fallen through, so does the inquisitive and druid.   The knight doesn’t come up.  The druid is quick to hop out and evenly distribute his weight so as not to fall through again.  The inquisitive just can’t seem to find any leverage to get out of the icy cold water.

Snarls come from the dark as the archers miss as they shot at the torch light that is going out from being dropped into the snow.  “Shifters!” calls out the druid.

Suddenly, before two shifters on the edge of the water, the knight bursts out through the water and ice.  His own fearful presence and appearance causes the two shifter archers to turn and flee.  One doesn’t get far as Feldrix takes him down.  Orthos suddenly sinks into the water again but becomes a Northern Pike and swims under the ice to find the shifter archers.  Finding the edge, he swims up and transforms in mid air with a sloppy landing.  The shifters are trying to decide which threat to target first- the knight or the dwarf.

The druid castes spells of weather in the general direction of the other archers.  More shifters whom get up from cover and try to run.  They are frozen in place…. Literally.  Finally, Tyson climbs out of the water and begins to shiver.  He is soaked through and fears he may die from this.

They find the scouts soon.  Both dead and set behind brush near the pond.   They are quick to return to camp to dry off and report in.


----------



## megamania

..... and now the painted Orthos as he and the others foolishly wander into a simple trap by the Children of Winter.....


----------



## megamania

Quaud watches from the woods and aids his human friend- Tucker.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
02   WORK DETAIL
SEGMENT 113
“RED STONE RIVER + CHILDREN OF WINTER”
7/28/17

EYRE 26, 1000

“Okay-  who messed around with my spice bag?” grumbles the changeling.

“Hee- maybe it was Quaud.” Snickers a young woman from the lost country of Cyre.  

“Who?!?”

“Tucker has a friend.  I was told about it last night by Fremont.”

“Okay……,” grumbles the Changeling.  Then in a quieter voice “Pillow talk.”

Once more they go out.  Tyson has the sniffles.  The spicy sausage Zig used has opened up his sinuses. 

They enter the valley and soon discover a problem.  The expectant stream is a raging wide river.  A bridge will be required to cross it.  There are many red rounded stones with white and black specks on it.  The Red Stone River.

“It’s going to take time to build the bridge.   Time that we don’t have.”

“At least a week….” Offers Tyson.

“Know a bit about bridges do ye?” asks the dwarf.

Tyson says nothing.   Not worth it.


 EYRE 26, 1000

As normal, the day begins with Zig finding someone has messed with his stuff.  The Knight has no idea who has been doing it.  People dismissively comments ask “Quaud”.   @%&$#


Going over clues Tyson is deciphering from the bodies with Orthos’ help, they suspect the Shifters came from the north.  It is entirely based on pieces of unique material used by Aundar for their magical catapults.   In the north is an area where an Aundairan force attacked fiends and barbarians last year.  It is a few hours away.  So off they go.  

They do come across the main battle field and find human and shifter tracks here.   This may be it.  After looking around they decide where to best hide.  Feldrix takes to the edge of the woods, Tyson behind an overturned and burnt wagon.  Strangely enough, Orthos decides to climb a tree near the center of the tracks.

Ten minutes go by….. then twenty.   Feldrix does what he does best…. Stand there and wait.  Tyson is not so patient nor will he waste time.  He reads over the notes for about the 50th time.

So much for Murray’s thoughts of the day and time they may meet thinks the druid.  Type of mud, alloys, flower peddles suggesting a time to bloom…… 

Bored, the dwarf nearly falls asleep when a small bird flutters slowly to the tree.  It lands in a branch near him.  He looks at it and decides to try to speak to it.   It hopes to a branch even closer to him…. As if getting a closer look at the dwarf in the tree.  The spell takes effect as the bird hopes over one more branch, within a few feet of his face.  

“Hello little one.   How are you?” the Dwarf chirps.

“Oh boy! Oh Boy!  The master will be so happy with me!   I found someone!  I did I did!”

“Found someone?” asks the dwarf…. Not the most intelligent druid to ever live obviously.

“My master will be here soon.  I must tell him!”

As the bird opens it’s wings to glide away an electrical discharge erupts from the druids leather gloves with copper symbols of electricity.  The bird bursts in a puff of feathers and black smoke.  He wishes he didn’t have to do that.

Tyson hears several men laughing just as he heard the jolt strike out.  Men are coming!

Two sets of men to be exact.  Two men come out of the woods near the tree the dwarf sits in and two more from the far side, also out of the woods.  Two of these men are dressed in Aundarian soldier outfits.   Deserters from the recent conflict.

Feldrix sets his grip on his sword and Tyson puts his book away.  His bow and arrows are ready and in easy reach.   Then there is a new sound.  One that attracts the four newcomers also.  A loud rustling within the leaves and brush.  Dozens…. Even more – field rats come.  They rush the battle scarred field and surround the tree Orthos is in.  They have him surrounded as a robed man dressed in grey, green and black arrives.  A druid of The Children of Winter!

“Dwarf!” he calls out.  “Why do you seek me out?  Is it death you seek?”  The old man pulls back his over-sized cowl and resets his grip on his over sized walking stick.  

“We seek you!”  calls out the dwarf.  He hopes to keep everyone’s attention on him as the knight creeps up from the brush.  Not wanting to spoil the possible ambush, Tyson holds his attack.

Orthos calls up a powerful spell.  He plans to use it against the druid once Feldrix attacks.  “You are a follower of the Winter?  Why hurry the end?  It will come quickly enough.”

“Not for some.” Declares the druid as mentally commands the rats to attack.  They circle the tree and begin to scratch and claw up the tree.  The four soldiers move in as support waiting for him to jump from the tree.

“and so it begins.” Says the dwarf.  He points straight up and calls on the weather  (slight meta-gaming here sigh) and the druid calls forth the frigid cold from the mountains nearby.  The other druid watches it as it funnels down onto the tree.  The cold blast of cold kills the rats and two of the men instantly.  The dwarf handles it better than them but is also subject to the cold.  He had hoped to lure the druid in first.  Such is life.

The druid begins to caste a spell but can’t complete it as the undead knight strikes at him.  Tyson attempts to take out the two other men but they flee into the woods stumbling and tripping from the cold within their bodies.

“Why do you try to stop me brother?  Can you not see how the world is dying.   If it must die….. why not rebuild it?  To do that the death rattle must commence…”

“Oh shut up you!”  declares the annoyed dwarf.  The Winter druid is slain.

Tyson looks over the bodies for clues and out of habit.  He finds a ring that interests him.  In many ways, a ring with fruit is worn the druid.  The inquisitive takes it and puts it on.  Nothing.  Oh well.

They walk back to the camp.  The druid’s stomach grumbles.  “Hungry?” he asks the inquisitive.

“Not really but I’ll eat nearly anything that changeling will cook.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
02   WORK DETAIL
SEGMENT 114
“STRONG BODIES & STRONG SPIRITS”
7/28/17


EYRE 26, 1000
Coming back from scouting along the river’s edge, Orthos, the undead Knight and the Inquisitive spot something in the trees ahead.   Something very very large.  And its moving towards the camp!
They hurry to the battle and find….. a welcoming celebration?

Two huge warforged titans are standing within the camp along with a carriage with Cannith markings.

Fearing delays, the Orien camp has hired Cannith to aid them.
. 
“Cadd d’Cannith, this is Orthos, Keldrix and Tyson.” Williams introduces them.  “…and these are Axe-Hammer and Hammer-Axe.” He steps back and waves to the two titans.

“They will increase our speed and build our bridge.” Williams says with a smile.

DRAVAGO 5, 1000

A temporary bridge has been completed and the camp successfully moved further west close to the Red Stone River.  Orthos has been continuing to search north along the river’s edge.  It seems the Children of Winter have either been defeated or has left for easier targets.

Orthos is slightly concerned about the addition of Cannith and its two monsters of technology.  In part he joined this expedition to keep the damage to the forest to a minimum.   The original plans were to travel directly through the center of the “old” forest.   He was able to divert them more to the south along the mountains.  But now, with these two engines of destruction, they can cut and work acres of land in a day.   What if he and his replacements can not do this?  What if they can not keep up with Cannith.   These kinds of thoughts can drive a dwarf to drink.

Every morning consists of a brief breakfast meeting as Tucker and Orthos decide where to go next.  Once Tucker leaves, the dwarf asks Zigland what he knows of alcohol- especially strong dwarven ale.  Zigland smiles big and proudly.  He could easily make some.  Orthos smiles a toothy dwarven smile and claps the changeling on the back.   “Hoy-  strong drink it must be.  The strongest.”

They look about for the day and find nothing of interest.  Fole and Zigland have been busy.  They borrow a few items from Cadd whom is also interested in this strong drink.   There is an feel of joy and festiveness in the air as they collect potatoes and sugar.   A few “secret” ingredients that the Master Chef Talmeo gave him.   He is especially careful with these as he wants mere drops added to a multi-gallon pot.  (as alcohol is a mild poison…. A stronger brew has a stronger….poison  ?!?)

DRAVAGO 6, 1000
The closest thing to an encounter today is Tyson sliding down a dirt hill side and startling a beaver.  At least there are no Dire Beavers suggests Tyson.   Orthos smiles….  “City Folks…..”

They reach camp and the excitement is nearly palatable (literally) as Zig has made a turkey meal with winterberry sauce and cheese biscuits.    After the meal the entire camp comes to the second cook prep table.  Here a small fire and lots of tubes intertwine with metal and glass tubes and containers.  Tyson sees the alchemist background in Zig’s work.

“You, dear dwarf, get the first drink.” Says Zig as he dips a tin cup into a large bowl of mostly clear fluid.  The dwarf smells it first.  The hairs around his nose wrinkle.  “Smells good….”  He takes a sip with everyone holding their breath.  Suddenly the dwarf turns yellow and white and his eyes tear slightly.  He burps loudly and it echoes in the river valley. “eeeeew   ….smooth….”  He collects a second cup and toddles to a stump to enjoy this.

Williams declines as his wife gives him a look.   She doesn’t stop anyone else that wants some.  Tyson has never gotten drunk and will not here in the open forest.  The Honor Knight takes a cup.  He sits down next to Tyson.  “Still have centipedes crawling out of your armor?”

“No.  They left by the fifth day.   I miss little in my new life…. But this I miss.” He stares down at the beat up dented cup of fluid in his boney hand.  “I had many an adventure in Korth before…. Well before.”

Others each take a small cup and walk about with it.   Orthos finishes his second cup and stares at the simmering fire as the darkness settles on the camp.   It is clear he is more unconscious than sober all ready. A few men have collapsed in mid stride while drinking their one cup.

Tyson is very glad he did not have any.  “What did you put in there?”  He asks the Changeling who offers him a cup once more but it is waved away.   Two more men collapse while saying….”good stuff”.  Feldrix watches and stares at his cup once more.  He “closes” his mind and envisions life as before.   The laughing, the sense of touch…. Sense of emotion…..  and he hesitates but a moment before “drinking” the alcohol.  It splashes down the back of his armor and down into the armor splashing on his bones within and pouring out the seams under his chest piece.

Once most everyone has passed out a rustle can be heard in the brush.  Tyson and Feldrix look.  Only the Honor Knight sees him at first.  His violet eyes shine in the dark reflecting the camp fire.  “Do you enjoy my cooking….Quaud?”

A deep grunt comes from the brush and a rhythm of something heavy shifting on the branches and earth.  “You can have some.  I wish to meet you.” Says Zig honestly.  Something comes forward…. Something very large.   A slight musky smell comes with it.  Tyson looks up and thinks of the tales of Grendel….. is this Grendel?  Were we too loud?

The eight foot tall Sasquatch comes out into the camp light.  He is sniffing the air and looking about nervously.  It is clear he doesn’t like exposing himself to the camp people.   He steps to the food and checks out the turkey.  With a very large flat pink tongue he licks the bowl of the winter berries.  Then he sniffs the flat pan used to cook the bread and biscuits.  Quaud licks the butter knife being careful not to scrap his tongue on the edge.  It is clear he has done this before.

Not at all afraid of him, Zig offers water to him.  He sniffs then stands up from a leaning over position and looks to the alcohol pot.  “If you to try that just say so.”    He grunts through his nose and gently touches his stomach like a child asking for food.

He is given a large cup and the mythical creature samples it.   His eyes open wide then squint.  He points at it and smiles.   He pounds the rest and holds out the empty cup.  “Even you may want to go easy on this stuff.” Suggests the changeling as he sees the dwarf has passed out after only two cups.

It grunts and moans in a pitiful and also begging way.   The second cup is swallowed quickly.  He motions for one more cup (or so the witnesses hope).  Quaud walks (with a slight zig-zag developing) to a larger stump.  He sips a bit then sits down.  He misses the stump and laughs.   He motions to Tyson and the knight.  (See- I thought the seat was here but it was there….funny) Then he gulps the last of the third drink and falls over.  His huge feet stick straight up then fan out to the sides.   Very out.

“Guess if an Owlbear comes by- it’s up to us.” Offers Tyson with a pleasant smile.


----------



## megamania

Hammer - Axe and Axe- Hammer join the camp


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
02   WORK DETAIL
SEGMENT 115
“GATEWAY FOUND”
8/8/17

 DRAVAGO 8, 1000

The day after the celebration was treated as a sick day.   Nearly everyone had a severe hangover.  A few even required treatment.  Cadd especially.  The artificer did not handle his alcohol well.

So the day after Orthos, Feldrix and Tyson were back to searching ahead of the road construction.   Around noon they spot a clearing and look to it.  There is a ruin of a tower here along with a huge obsidian triangle.

Feldrix goes to the tower as the other two check out the glass structure.   The glass is perfectly smooth, the three edges are also polished and smooth.

“This is not good is it?” asks the Inquisitive of the druid.

“No.  I fear this may have been built by the followers of Xoriat.”

“Xoriat…..   nightmarish deformities come from there…..”

“Not nightmares….. though that works in many examples.   Insanity.  Lack of reasoning…. No structure.”

“I don’t deal with planar creatures very often.” Adds the Inquisitive.

“The creatures once ruled this area.   It is said the brutes in Xen’drik, the giants, unleashed them on the world.   Others say the dragons.  Doesn’t matter…. They destroyed the giants and when they went for the dragons they were banished.”

“By the dragons?”

“They were a part of it.   It is said dragons trained and taught the first druids…. As warriors against the madness.  Many warded doorways remain in the area and in the swamps to the south.   I suspect that is what has created the Hidden….. Xoriat.”

Suddenly they hear Feldrix call out.  Two large owlbear skeletons are attacking him at the tower’s entrance.  The druid calls up a storm that greatly damages the one undead.   The second one has pursued the knight into the tower.  The sounds of it scratching at his armor can be heard all the way to the crystal triangle.

Tyson runs wide looking to help through a hole in the wall on the back of the tower.  As he nears a stone structure he suddenly panics and throws himself into the water closer to the crystal structure.  He stares in fear at the obsidian and blue crystal ball structure.

The skeletons are very hard to take down but they are defeated.   Since Tyson is clearly still unsettled they look about looking for the cause.

The small obsidian cube with a blue crystal ball on top had spoken to him.   “It is a warded prison for something in Xoriat.  Keep away from it.  It wants you to free it…. Whether on purpose on accident- it matters not.”

Feldrix finds a door leading down within the tower.  Tyson suspects it has been used recently.  He tries to get them to go in but Orthos will have nothing with it.   He needs to be sure the road work doesn’t go near here.

Tyson stares at the door as they leave.  Does he want to go down there because he is curious or because the voice asked for him to?


----------



## megamania

....and the battle progressed....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
02   WORK DETAIL
SEGMENT 116
“SPIDER FOREST”
8/8/17

 DRAVAGO 10, 1000

The road changes direction.  Tucker says this will be a hard route to clear.  “How so?” asks Williamson.

“That will place us near the valley of the Vermin.  Some say it is the main location the Children of Winter go for meetings but none have gone to discover if it is true or not.

“Seems simple enough.  We can go in and….”

“Spiders.” Tucker says grimly.  “The outer edge has thousands of spiders- most of unnatural size or species.”

Deciding to check it out, Tucker, Quaud, Orthos, Tyson and Feldrix all go together to investigate.  There are many more vermin than usual seen on the forest floor.  Centipedes, spiders, beetles and even red eyed rats scurry about…. Rarely seen but always heard.

Tyson is unsettled as he looks up and high in the trees he sees thick webs that capture birds, including larger birds.   Not good but doable.  Druid will not like it but a fire…..

Then they see the area best for the road to cross…..   webs everywhere.   They form something like a maze as they link tree to tree or as a canopy to the trees.  The webs already have spring time spoils and move as hundreds of spiders move around.  Even from where they are, they can identify some species by color or size.  There yellow, red and black and brown everywhere.     Some however, look mutated.

“What do we do?” asks Tyson.  “Fire?”

“NO!” Screams out both druids.  “This area is dry.  A fire will burn the webs and the trees.  Its hunger will not cease…. It will spread beyond our control.” Answers Tucker.

“Are you suggesting we go in?” says the Inquisitive with some unsettlement.

“I hate to say it…. But I have an idea.” Offers Orthos.  “Let’s go back to the camp.”

 DRAVAGO 11, 1000

“I’m almost surprised he agreed to this,” says Tyson, “If they get damaged…. “

“Then Cadd will repair them as he is paid to do.”

Hammer-Axe climbs up a hill side over looking the spiders.  Axe-hammer is close.  Almost enjoying this (better than chopping wood and stacking it) Cadd power-ups the two twin titans.  Then he commands them into the webs.

The spiders crunch under their feet.  The stone mallets crush them and the iron cleaving axe blade slices through spider and web booth.  Spiders by the hundreds charge and leap onto them.  As constructs, they feel nothing.  The venom does nothing to them.  The bigger ones do little damage as they bite and chew at the dark wood and hard wood joints and limbs.  Using a special meta-magic rod, the artificer castes repairs from a safe enough distance as the druids with Quaud and Feldrix protect him.

An incredibly large spider rises from the back and charges.  It’s red eyes suggest fiendish or otherworldly taint so the druids strike it with spells of cold.

It takes much of the day but the two, Hammer-Axe and Axe-Hammer cleanse the valley of the worse of the spiders.

Tucker and Quaud silently look to each.  Orthos, nearby, shakes his head.  “What have I done?”


----------



## megamania

SPIDERS, SPIDERS, SPIDERS......


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
03   TRAVEL TO YRLAG
SEGMENT 117
“TRAVELERS ONCE MORE”
8/8/17

 DRAVAGO 14, 1000

Orthos, Zigland, Tyson Murray and Feldrix say goodbye to the camp members.  Their work tour duty has ended and they now have a free ride to Yrlag (with no road so how free is it?).  The ride is bumpy and rough.  They several miles to go before they reach the roads that exist on the Western edge of the forest.

DRAVAGO 18, 1000

On the way they are attacked by a fiend leading barbarians from the Demon Wastes-  left overs from last years incursion  (read the Storm Dragon novel series).

Feldrix leaps to the attack.  He runs into about ten barbarians.  The others, also getting out to stop the raid, are faced by a similar quantity of barbarians.   The barbarians can barely strike the armor of the undead warrior.  This leads to their leader to surface- a fiend!

A Schir Demon (not to be confused with a Bearded Demon) steps up.

The battle goes back and forth.  Orthos finds himself separated from the others and in dire trouble.  Completely surrounded by barbarians, he is over come and dies.   It is only later the barbarians leave as Feldrix takes down the leader and fiend.

But still…. Orthos is dead.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
03   TRAVEL TO YRLAG
SEGMENT 118
“BULL HOLLOW”
8/8/17

 NYMM 6, 1000

They have now begun to travel on roads created before them.  Though the food still is good, Zig is unhappy with it.  Orthos is dead.

They travel further and at mid afternoon they come to a split in the road.  Looking to the signs on the stone and aged wood pedestal.   Yrlag is straight and Bull Hollow is to the right.  Several men, mostly farmers, are there talking.   The carriage driver takes this time to talk about what is ahead.  He hopes to avoid any more barbarian raids.

After some simple pleasantries, Tyson is asked about Sharn.  Specifically if he had ever met or heard of a traveling group that consisted of a Shifter with an unique arm armor named Geth and a House Deneith member known as Singe.    He answers no and then asks about people from his notes.   Several of them recognize the warforged on his list.   He bullied people here.  He was not a nice thing to be around.  The female human that has a thing for fire was recognized also.  Her sister lives in Sharn.   She was a “trouble shooter” for hire.   Rumor has it she was killed by the Dark Lanterns.  She went by the name ‘Whitesnake’.


NYMM 13, 1000

They reach the end of the road leading to Yrlag.  Now they must walk a short distance to the  Ganhic River which leads to Yrlag and the Creasant Bay.  There is another person here watching them unload their gear.   This person walks up to the Orien Driver and introduces herself.  “Hello Traveler, my name is Ayru. “

The driver looks her over and nods.

“I was told this road led to Yrlag.  Instead, it ends here and with no notice.   Which direction is the famed town?”

Tyson watches as the female half-elf speaks to the driver.  The driver points to them and Tyson guesses that means she is joining them to Yrlag.  Hope she is better company than the last people to join them.

She introduces herself to them and joins them on their way.  Shortly they reach a long peninsula of earth and rock that reaches out into the river.   They go down this and Tyson spots something in the water….. something rising and quickly.

A huge Silver Dragon rises from the semi-clear deep river of Ganhic.    It stretches and shakes off some of the water from its wings then spots them.

It gives a short but surprised growl.  Then lowers itself as it steps into the shallows.  “I am sorry.  I did not mean to startle you.” 

The huge silver dragon walks up further inspecting the ground before it.  “I am Kar-dar-ren-drix-san.  I seek knowledge and truth.”   (pun intended)

The four of them glance at each other.  Zig steps up.  “I am Zigland, Chef and Seeker.  These are Feldrix Dragor, Karrnathi honor knight of 387 and this is Tyson Murray, Master Inquisitive of Sharn.  This is ahhh…  Ayru…?”

“Inquisitive and a seeker…… a Protector and a knight…….   Excellent.”  The huge dragon bows before them.  “I am honored.”

“Perhaps I can hire you inquisitive.   I seek two people in Yrlag.”

“I would like to but I already have multiple assignments in this area I must attend to first.”  Answers Tyson.

“Alas…   I understand.”  Says the dragon with a saddened heart.  “May I ask to then just watch for my two missing … friends?”

“We guarantee nothing but perhaps if I spot them.”

“I seek Lady Silvermane and a warforged aid named Books.  They were last seen coming to Yrlag nearly a year ago.  They were seeking secrets also.”

“And if we learn anything?”

“I will be around and about this area for as long as I can.”  The dragon looks around the ground then back to them.  “There will of course be an award…. A sizable one.”

And with that, it stands up and raises its majestic wings and begins to hop forward and takes to the sky.

Shortly, the four of them reach a small dock and a ship is waiting for them.  Zig, Tyson and the Knight give the captain their loading papers.  The half-elf must pay her way.  It is sizable.


----------



## megamania

Silvermane's Brother.......


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
02   WORK DETAIL
SEGMENT 119
“YRLAG DOCKS”
8/8/17

NYMM 18, 1000

It has taken another five days to reach their destination-  Yrlag.      Shortly before reaching the growing township they saw a large barge that was two stories tall.  The captain informs them that is The Tymora.  It is a halfling run entertainment craft that operates outside of the Yrlag town rules.  Once it was known for it’s casino tables and card games but now, as the clientele changes, the Tymora has also.  Now shows occur once every five days that involve provocative shows.  The halflings have hired several changelings to put on these shows.

Passing a river on the left, they spot an elemental craft docked at a lighthouse in the bay.  They are warned to stay away from there as The Emerald Claw has bought the lighthouse legally and act in the open.  House Tharashk tolerates them due to payoffs and wishing a major confrontation with the terrorist group.  At this point, their activity is like everyone else’s-  they are exploring the New Water and the Hidden.  They are still aggressive and nasty feeling comfortable here and in power.  The captain warns Feldrix especially as there are clerics among them that will take control of him if they so wish.

To the right is the shore of Eldeen.  Several small camp sites are here built by campers, traders and a few that paddle over in canoes and boats to explore Yrlag.   Most otherwise fear and respect the dangers of New Water too much to enter.

They do this dispite the rumors of the River Queen- a Dragon Turtle that swims through this area often.  She is dangerous if provoked but otherwise treated as a mascot and some consider themselves to be fortunate to witness her.

The captain has the ship veer to the left where rocks can be seen rising out of the swamp and water.  Strong stone buildings are built along these rocks and cliffs.  This is where the wealthy live.  The roofs are tile and painted green and blue.  The buildings are mostly white with several windows per side.  Some of the buildings have yards with guards watching them as they go by.  Zig waves.  They do not.  One of the building has a minotaur.  This is Madame Quarn’s home.  She has many connections with Droaam.  Rumors have it she herself is from the monster nation.  She is rarely ever seen outdoors.

Then they cross the river past the wealthy and see the true city of Yrlag.  A series of docks, wharfs and bridges criss-cross and connect.   Except for one building, they mostly one story buildings.  Some have a partial top floor.  Everything is made of wood and bamboo with reeds and vines.  There is one building that stands out however- it is located close to the rocks.  It is two full stories tall complete with a mini-tower.  It is still under construction.  The Captain is prompted by Tyson.  This new building is a new Wayfinder Foundation location.  Parts of it are already open and available to go inside.  The back half, the part on the rocks, is a museum dedicated to New Water and The Hidden.  A woman is the director.  The Captain knows nothing more about her.

Docking, the four of them climb a ladder onto the docks along with the other would-be adventurers.

Sticking together, they walk down the crowded docks.  Along with The Foundation, the Captain also suggested they visit Grotto’s Place and the docks had a central communications area directly on the docks.

“It is like a maze.” Says Zigland as he looks around and watches a heron land on a post and eye him carefully.

“Not to worry.  Sharn is a maze also.   We will learn it soon enough.” Offers Tyson as he evaluates and mentally maps what he sees and where certain buildings are.

“No…. Claw.   That…. Is good.” Says the undead warrior with true sincerity.   

Ayru watches the surrounding area also.  She is fearful of the Claw but knows there are many threats here to watch for.

They come to a very busy area where many paths lead to.   They see small boats loading and unloading goods and many stalls with merchants calling out their goods.   Guessing correctly, they presume this is the communications area.  Tyson is hoping for a House Sivis outpost but is disappointed by the merchant types here.

A female half-orc is selling potions along with a goblin competitor whom seems unhappy with her.  Also here are several young goblins selling maps of New Water for a copper.   Marked for treasure goes for a silver.  Both Tyson and Ayru spot another group of young goblins lingering in the shadows and the crates.   Maps may cost more than a copper or silver here.

An argument begins between the half-orc named Neeva and the goblin.  The other goblins begin to circle around the back side of her small stall.   Whether they intend to attack, steal or avoid conflict is uncertain.  Ayru makes a point to steer Zig away from it.   But sometimes things don’t go as one wishes.

“What kind of potions are these?” the Changeling asks.

“Healing and Boosters.” She replies with pride.

“Spit and swampwater” suggests a goblin with a nasty scar across his fore head.

“Snarrrrl.” And the goblin lets out a squeak and hurries back to a crate.

“May I?  I won’t take it or drink it.” Zig asks.

Knowing this is a test that may lead to sales she offers him one.  “Small healing potion.”

He uncorks it and sniffs.  “agh!  What did you use as a base?   Is the lil’ guy correct?  Is this swamp water?!?”

Neeva snarls and grabs the potion from him and lends out her hand for the stopper.  “If you add…. Say some strawberry elixir mixed with honeyberry juice it would improve the flavor and smell while not altering the magical effect.    May improve sales.”

With a sneer she stops the potion and puts it back.  “Home remedy.”  But it is clear she is thinking about it.

A man calls out in outrage.   “My pouch!  My coin pouch!  Someone took it!”    There are only two goblins here now.  There were seven.  

“Wow.  These country guys don’t know how to protect their stuff.” Says Zig.

Tyson stifles a laugh.  “Some city folk are still learning also.”

Taking his cue, the changeling pats his belt-   “Aye!  My travel pouch is missing!”

Still fretting, they move on.   The goblin only stole a few coppers and a few mint leaves for improving his breath but still….. those were his.

More activity ahead of them.   The crowd reacts to the group coming and part for them.   Tyson, Ayru and Feldrix each worry it is the Claw.  It is not.

A half-orc of medium build (for an orc) dressed in clean and polished leather armor comes through.  Three orcs follow him.  While he is received more noble and respectful, the orcs are avoided more from fear.  As the four walk by the nobler orc blood nods and smiles.  “Gooddah Neeva.   Having any problems today?”

She nods a welcome back.  “Just the usual.   And this here Changeling was telling me how to make my business.”  She nods to the four thus signaling them out from the crowd.

“Messing with her home recipe?  Her family recipe no less?   Brave lad.   Even more so showing your true face.   Such honesty  is rarely seen in today’s world….. even in Yrlag.”  He stops.  Nods a greeting and introduces himself.  “I am Tuskdan d’Tharashk.   I run the law patrols here on the docks.”

“I am best known as Zig and thank you.   I too appreciate truth and wish there was more of it.  These are my traveling friends, Tyson from Sharn, Feldrix from Karrnath and Ayru.   I am here to learn new cooking secrets and find new spices to play with.”

Still watching the skeleton in full-plate armor, he nods to each individual and hopes they find Fame & Fortune.   However, be kind, do not start trouble if you are so lucky while others sometimes are not.”

He and the orcs move on.   “Nice guy.” Says Zig and he begins to whistle as he looks over some flowers on a pot built into a rail.

Tyson asks for directions while the others are checking out a merchant cooking on a small grill.  “For snake, it is not rubbery.   It’s excellent.”

Aryu thinks it tastes like old chicken….. whatever.   “Where did the Inquisitive get off to?”

“Directions.” Comments Feldrix looking at the strips of blackened meat and wonders what drink would go best with it.

Getting directions for Grotto’s Place (and House Sivis) Tyson returns.   “Five minutes into the docks.”

Ten minutes later (Zig is worse than a child) the four of them come to a large square dock with a large tavern centered on it.   Grotto’s Place.


----------



## megamania

Yrlag...... one small section anyway


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
03  YRLAG DOCKS
SEGMENT 120
“GROTTO’S PLACE”
8/11/17

NYMM 18, 1000

They walk into the tavern and look about it.  The place has a classiness about it.  Several dwarves sit at one table quietly talking about odds and bets involving whatever interests them.  Tyson sums them up as children of nobles looking for adventure and possibly afraid of it now that it is here.  The beads in their beards give it away.

Also here are two humans looking like they had a day from hell.  They each have untouched drinks before them and a small bowl of local nuts and seeds that also look untouched.

A waitress nods, smiles and winks at the group.  She brings a rag to a table and wipes it off and gestures for them to sit.  She especially smiles at the inquisitive.  Her smile wavers a little when Zig waves back and smiles with his small changeling mouth.   The smile then nearly disappears when Keldrix walks over.  The Karnnathi Honor Knight pauses then sits down.  “What do you… have for… drinks?”

Drinks are ordered and she moves away.  Tyson looks about some more.  At the bar is a fat dirty man with of all things….. a chicken on his shoulder.  The waitress goes to him and while looking at the group leans over closer than required to whisper more than the drink orders.  The walls show paintings and drawings of a well dressed half-orc and several adventurer-type people.  The one looks familiar but he cannot place the person.

The waitress gives the drinks out as she returns.  She places the skeleton’s drink down first while asking if any of them want any food.   She moves to behind Zig and leans over deeper than required.  “Perhaps you want something?” she asks Tyson.  He dismisses her for now.   No time for a waitress floozy now.  A slight frown crosses her face as she then gives him his drink.

Zig was clueless to Tyson’s view and shrewdness to dismiss her.  The knight holds his drink and savors the look of it and imagines the smell , taste and texture of the drink.  Tyson spots what he is looking for and excuses himself.  “The waitress,… fancies Murray.” Says the undead.

Now interested in Tyson’s actions, Zig watches him with renewed curiosity.    Unknown to any of them, the dwarves are betting if the human will go to the waitress. 

Tyson walks up to a board with many papers.   In common and goblin there are job requests, notices and gear for sale.   After checking these over, he wanders over to the bar.   He strikes up a conversation with the chicken wielding man.   After talking to him and showing him his folder of missing people, the waitress comes over and they talk also.  Zig watches with a playful smirk when he finally returns.

“well….?” Zig asks playfully.

“The warforged I seek was seen here a few months ago.  A local warforged hero, RAF, fought him and neither have been seen since in the swamp.   I have a possible lead to two others but…. I should go by myself.” He says quietly while sipping his drink.

“Why?  Does it involve a certain waitress with a deep “v” shirt and deeper cleavage?”  Zig morphs into her but his shirt can’t contain her assets so he reverts just as quickly.

“Hurrrrmmmm…… grow up.” Says the inquisitor.   “I learned of a place to maybe stay while entertaining one of YOUR passions.” He says pointing at the changeling.

With a raised pale eye the chef waits.  “Sugga and Peppa” He enjoys seeing the building interest and ignores the skeleton with fluid dripping off the bones  of his neck and inside the jaw bone.  “It is an Inn nearby that also is considered one of the best local crusine restaurants.”

“Let’s go!” he blurts out.

“After I speak to Grotto.   As it turns out, we have a mutual friend and he will speak with me…. Alone.”

Zigs sits down defeated.  “oh poo.”

An hour later, they set out for the restaurant and inn.  It is run by two halflings- Sugga and Peppa.  Both are licensed under House Ghallandra. 

To one side is a modest long building that acts as the inn.   On the other side is a balcony and the small restaurant also known as “Sugga and Peppa’s”  A table with a shade and several chairs sits in the walkway separating the two structures.   People are encouraged to bring drinks here to relax.

“We can get rooms while you go here if you wish.” Offers Tyson.   Only Zig’s smile answers before he turns and hurries to the restaurant entrance.

“We don’t serve his kind.” Snarls the well dressed halfling.

“Excuse me?”

“The armored one.  He is not natural.  He is not welcomed here.”

The red pin light of an eye flashes in a rush of emotion.  Tyson steps between them.  “He will not require a bed.  Surely we can ….”

“Not good for business.  Unnatural is very bad for business.  Especially here.”

It is clear the halfling has made his decision.  “I am sorry Keldrix.”

“I can…. Watch from…. The hallway well…. Enough.”

Unhappy with the decision, but both Tyson and Ayru agree to it.

After securing the two rooms (Ayru  gets her own as being  a woman), they cross over to the restaurant.

“You just have to try these Blue Claw crayfish marinated in red pepper spice.  They are soooooo good.!”
The changeling has a large two large bowls before him.   One half full of crayfish and the other has empty shells.


----------



## megamania

The PCs arrive at Sugga and Peppa's


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
03   YRLAG DOCKS
SEGMENT 121
“WAYFINDER’S FOUNDATION”
8/18/17

NYMM 19, 1000

Tyson Murray leaves his room before the others awake and walks to learn the village as he always did in Sharn.  The few whom still fish the great river, all locals, are still getting their boats and nets ready.  Some glance up from their small reed boats as he looks over the edge of the docks.  Unknown to them, and even to himself as it is such a habit now, he studies them.   Whom uses what.  Who has what.

He walks out near the “Golden Road”.  This is a wall and raised walkway used by the Dragonmarked House Tharashk to securely travel from the swamps to their primary processing area for Eberron Dragon Shards.  Large humans and ½ orcs in pristine studded leather armor holding halberds watch with distain.  Tyson wonders if they fear the New Water.  Fear the slipping grasp of their hold of power over Yrlag.  Then he looks over his shoulder and stares at the bit of air ship he can see over the rooftops of the low dock buildings.  Maybe they already have.

A few goblins are on the docks also.  Cautiously, he watches them as they scurry about.  Maybe it’s the hour, but there are clearly many goblins here in Yrlag.  How do they travel undetected here?  In Sharn they travel in tunnels and underground.  Yrlag lacks that.

Or does it?

He stops suddenly and looks down and away as if he saw nothing and moves to cover.  Several Emerald Claw members are loading a small boat.  A woman dressed in green and black condemns the people as slow and unworthy.  The terrorists are a danger and someone needs to end their organization but it will not be him.  He moves on quickly but not so to raise suspicion.    

He spots the Cannith conclave.  For a Dragonmark building, it is small and quiet.  He notes tarps at water level under the building.   A new project?  An artifact from the New Water?  Curious but his interest is in the smaller building, nearly a shack, located on the same section of dock.  It is the House Sivis outpost.  He wanted to send communications out yesterday but Zig was very adamant about checking out the food scene.

The gnome is grumpy.  He doesn’t expect business this early in the morning.  He sends out a message to the Lanterns about reaching Yrlag.   He then contacts the other client.  He passes on how he has officially confirmed Amabee ir’Haden, Zap and suspicions of Gussa being through Winetree years ago.   He then sets up a receiving account and gives a gold piece tip to keep his presence and activity quiet.  The gnome agrees with a knowing smile.  Yrlag is small enough that if you are hiding from someone, they will learn where you are.    Tyson knows this also but it is an act of consideration and buying the gnome’s trust.  Or at least a down payment.

He returns to Sugga and Peppa’s and finds Ayru is up and waiting for him.   “Couldn’t sleep?” she asks.  She is sipping a morning tea and sweetened buiscut at the table outside.  Feldrix is with her.  He has done something rarely seen, he has removed his helmet.  From menacing he now looks horrifying.   

“As an inquisitive, I find it important to understand the layout of the area.  I was walking about learning landmarks and where possibly useful buildings and institutions are.”  He sits down and looks through his book once more.

“You brought your journal with you.   Are you still looking for those people?” she asks.

“It is my job.” He says defensively.

“Funny -   funny how our jobs are different but run similar paths.”

“Meaning you are a Medani.   Yes it is.”

“I suspected you knew.  Why have you never said anything?”

“Figured you would tell us when you felt like sharing.   Besides, your shield gives it away.”

She shrugs.

“Has special meaning to you?”

Again, she shrugs.

“Yaaaaaawn…. Oh!   Tea!” calls out Zig as he comes out onto the courtyard and hallway.   Thus, the secrets of Ayru remain her own….. for now.

Later in the day……

“So why do you want to check out the Foundation?”  Zigland asks.  They are walking through the village on their way to the Wayfinder Foundation.  Tyson is purposely taking the long route there so as to learn more of the area.  They stop before a closed bridge with caution signs in several languages and ropes blocking it.    Beyond it are burnt down buildings and docks.   “What happened?” asks Zig.

“Rumor I heard last night while you were stuffing your face with food was a Colossal Red Dragon came here and attacked the village.  He was looking for a Dadrow.   A luck demon.”  Offers the inquisitive.

“Never…. Heard of one.”  Rasps out the knight.

“I doubt it exists.   I suspect it was a greedy adventurer that took something from him.”  Zig whistles in amazement.   Dragons.   Awesome.   What recipes they must know……..

“Tyson-  I hope you don’t mind but I wanted to look for some stuff (food) today.  Is it okay if I go off exploring on my own?”

“You could learn equally important stuff at the Foundation Zig……,” He looks at the pale large eyes and cannot help himself.  “Sure.   Meet us back at the rooms by 17th bell.”

Tyson, Ayru and Feldrix continue towards the Foundation.  “Ayru- what can you tell me about the Wayfinders?”

Feeling honored to be asked by the highly knowledgable bard-inquisitive…. Or tested…. She answers.  “A halfling adventurer created it.   He funds expeditions to all over Eberron looking for additional treasure and secrets.”   She looks closely at him.  “Why?”

“Boroman ir’Dayne is a halfling and an explorer.   He may be the only non-dragon to travel to all seven continents.  Though I’m not really certain about icy continent to the extreme south beyond Xen’drik.  On one trip he was either exposed or cursed with a slow version of Wilting.  No magic has yet healed him.  It has trapped him in a bed in Fairhaven.  He rarely leaves it.  He used his great and vast money and connections to create the Wayfinder Foundation.  It is a museum dedicated to his exploits and now the exploits of his approved members.   The Hidden is exactly the type of place he would want explored.”

“Why do this?” Feldrix asks.

“Some say he truly loves exploring and lives through the adventures of his friends…. The club members.  Others say he is looking for a cure.   Some say a cure created from a collection of artifacts.”

“What is the point of going there then?” Ayru asks suspecting there is more to the inquisitive’s curiosity than to check it out.   

“There is and always will be ONE location for the Foundation.   Only at his personal home.   Why build a second one….. here vs Sharn or Stormreach?” He asks bluntly.   “I doubt he would build a second HQ in general…… much less here.”

Ayru thinks about this for a few moments.   “And from there we may learn something of great use also.   Like how to stay alive.” He grimly adds.

The Foundation is under construction and it is massive.  It covers two wharfs.  One building on piers and the other appears to be built on a jutting stone from the water.  The entrance includes a balcony with strong but pleasant smelling flowers.  A statue to the founder is here complete with a small history of his exploits.  A few brass plagues give details about his better known expeditions- especially to the northern most continent that has only been made once (to most people’s knowledge  ).

“Seems you know your philanthropists very well Mr. Murray.” Comments the ex-bodyguard.  Do you know any others?” she comments teasing him.

“Once met the dwarf Kim ir’Elderich from Mhor Holds.”

“You keep powerful friends.”

“Who said Kim was a friend?”  

They walk to the museum  entrance and the door opens as they reach it.

A woman wearing a tank top with strips of leather padding, leather pants and boots.  A scarf is wrapped around her waist and head.  She looks more like a pirate or adventurer than museum curator.  “Welcome to the Wayfinder’s Foundation of Yrlag.  I am Jassa.”

Shortly they have paid a silver apiece to enter the round show room.  It starts with a series of drawings and paintings that describe the village of Yrlag before Rhaan 9, 999.  (Day of 9’s)  Then suddenly, overnight, a large section several miles across transformed or was transferred.  Once a dark and murky swamp with pockets of warded and sealed portals to a realm of chaos, it became a place of dark strange water with a glass-like surface and in areas obsidian grew from the ground.  In the center, a valley, or a pit as some think of it, was formed.  Thick and tall extremely sharp shards of the black glass stab the sky creating a wall separating it from the “real” world.

In the first few months, people came to explore the area.  Local druids especially.   Some of these people became local heroes.  The warforged scholar- Truth and his friends were the earliest ones.  Other groups came later.   A reporter for the Korranberg Chronicle brought The Hidden to the world’s notice.

By the beginning of year 1000, a continent wide rush had begun.  Treasure , mysteries and Fame were to be attained.  The Wayfinder Foundation was quick to the call.

“Strange.   Never thought about it …..”

“Go on…. Thought about what?”  Ayru is beginning to trust his instincts.

“The world really does to be drawn to this place.   Drawn is an unnatural…. Almost magical way.”

“Zig…. Will wish he came….” Interrupts the knight whom gains a few wary stares from other people within the museum.  “They have samples…. Of the plants….. found here.”

In the next forty-five minutes they look at and learn about the new flora and fauna.  There is a skeleton of a raptor with tentacles, a strange frog-like fiendish statue and a crocodile with spores and barbs on its head and shoulders.

The new water, it is an oily darker blue fluid with trillions of ½ inch soft but firm pellets of many colors.  The colors are mainly blue but there is also red, yellow, green and orange.  The water seems to be only eighteen inches where ever one goes.

Many previous sites, buildings, known ruins and even tombs have either disappeared or moved.  This gets a “Hurrm” from the Inquisitive which Ayru has learned is his way of saying he doesn’t approve of the reality of what has happened.

Other things here include pieces of the obsidian which took a great deal of force to secure.  There are warnings of it being sometimes under the beads in the New Water.

The Hidden is a bigger secret.   Very, very few have ever returned from crossing the glass wall.   Ruins are within it and a swamp of bright primary colors filled with “New Water” rivers, streams and pools.

There is still room for more and a sign is at the exit asking for any additional facts and artifacts found to be shown. The Foundation may buy them for a good price.

Leaving, they get a drink and group up nearby to talk.

“Well?” asks the Dragonhouse employee.

“It is a dangerous place and I don’t really feel comfortable going into there.   I am an Inquisitive- not an explorer.   It does seem it is a manifest zone or something of the sort.”

“mani…fest …?” begins the knight with his raspy voice.

“There are more planes than ours.   Worlds if you wish.   Each has a general theme or motif that differs from ours.   When the walls separating our world from another grows thin each influences the other…. Like now…. Here in the swamps.   If not corrected…. It can become permanent.  It is how Sharn’s tall towers remain upright…. Even though they are in some cases nearly a mile tall.”

“I understand that but you went here for something else.”

“Yes.   This is not Boroman ir’Dayne’s Foundation.”

“Then…. Who’s?” asks Keldrix.

“Yet another mystery to add to my growing list.”


----------



## megamania

and the Museum


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
04   NEW WATER
SEGMENT 122
“EXPLOSIVE ENTRANCE”
8/18/17

NYMM 20, 1000

Keldrix is becoming a welcome addition at the Sugga and Peppa.  He constant presence has kept the goblins away.  However, the halflings would never admit this.   As normal, Tyson is the first to awaken.  He goes across the hall and collects a coffee, a roll and collects a somewhat recent Korranberg Chronicle.  (from last month)

He reads about more issues between Droaam and Breland.  Also an article about how the earthquake and subsequent flooding of the low lands of the Mhor Holds is affecting the whole of Khorvaire as the Kundarak Banks are less than stable.  He is about to read an article about Yrlag when Zigland arrives yawning.

“Hi Feldrix.  Hi Tyson…… ohhhhh coffee……”  He sits down and motions for service which Sugga is happy to come.    

“Will we cook today Zig?” she asks.

“Plans are to go do the New Water.   Soon.”

Zigland is half way through his second cup of coffee and some Blue Wren eggs when Ayru arrives.  She sits down and orders tea.  

“So.   When do we go in?”

Tyson folds up his paper and sets it aside.  “If we are going to do this, lets keep it simple.  Set an easy direction and go down.   The museum suggested that to the east of the “Hidden” there are several pockets of islands that have not been explored much.   I suggest we do that.”

“I was hoping to go into the valley.”  Zig comments.

“Some of these islands have vegetation.   That suggests-“

“New spices?!?”

“Yes.”

“Do we…. Need a guide?” asks the knight.

“At this point, I doubt we could find or afford one.” Suggests Tyson.   

They finish their meal with small idle talk then return to their rooms.  They gather their gear and prepare for the worse.

They walk west down the docks and towards Dragon Road and Low Town  ( the poor section ).  Then they follow a mushy road onto the mainland of Shadow Marches.  This follows the Dragon Road into the swamp.  

Another group walks ahead of them.  This group is largely made up of humans with a dwarf carrying a ridiculously large axe over his shoulder.   At a split in the road they go left.   The group goes right.  This path goes on for a while until they reach a clearing.   Bones of a medium dragon can be seen within a tree.   Strange but with the strange ant nest below the tree, it is clear to stay away.  The ants are as big as your thumb and spikes and blue-purple mandibles. 

Then they reach New Water.

The sun reflects off it’s dark but bright blue surface.  No wind.  Few insects.  No birds.   No people.  And this is for as far ahead as one can see to the south.

Zigland walks up to the edge and looks in.  “The reports don’t get the feel at all.   This is….. beautiful.”

“Zig-  don’t.” warns Tyson.

“Don’t what?”

“Go jumping in and splashing and playing in the water.”  He responds already thinking he will be on Ziggy Watch for most of this trip.

Suddenly there is an explosion to their left behind a tree line.    Ayru is running before the smoke rises to sight.   “Here we go.” Exclaims Zig.

“Hurmmmmm” mumbles the inquisitive as he begins to pick up his pace.

Ayru is first through the brush.  Next is Feldrix as he doesn’t feel the thorns and briars he pushes through.  Zig is last as his arms and legs are covered by a thin layer of cloth.

Smoke is billowing out of a small hole in a short and squat tower.   Pieces of wood and debris liter the grass with bits of flame.   They hear a bit of a whimper and cry mixed with a dry cough.  Tyson spots activity on the water.   A small boat with three large people using a pole to push away quickly.

Feldrix and Ayru tend to an old man laying under a wooden table and Zig finds a young puppy here also.  It looks like an alchemy lab…. Or at least used to be.

The old man barely can breath but recovers soon once out of the burning tower.  “I wouldn’t do it.  I wouldn’t at all.  Damned Gray Dusk asses.”

“Do what sir?” Tyson asks politely.  

Ayru gives him that look of can you wait as she washes the old man’s face and tries to make him comfortable.

“The Dusk clan….. they have been bullying and attacking people along the shore for weeks now.  It’s not right.”  The old man stammers.

“We’ll do something about it.   I guarantee it.”  Declares Zig with hard looks from the others ( not sure about Feldrix as he has no face ).

“So much for keeping it simple.” Thinks out loud the inquisitive.


----------



## megamania

and the map.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
04   NEW WATER
SEGMENT 123
“ ISLANDS”
8/18/17

NYMM 20, 1000

 By early afternoon, the four of them have traveled quite a distance.   As they had read and heard about from others, the New Water is a dark somewhat oily blue water that is uniformly about eighteen inches deep.  The bottom is hard and very very smooth- almost glass-like.   It is hard to determine this as the bottom is covered with several inches deep of small ½ inch squishy pellets.  They are compressible to a certain point but then resist further compression.  They come in bright colors of blue, red, red, yellow and some orange.

It is an unnatural assault of primary colors on the mind.

 For the most part, the Gray Dusk bullies seem to be traveling a SE direction towards the islands they had hoped to check out.

Occasionally they see a group of other wanderers.  Those traveling in a generally south ward direction seem upbeat and eager to find their first treasure and riches.   Those coming back seem to be smaller groups and very depressed and wary.  Survivors.

As Tyson can be.  He tries to talk to these groups.  Reports of bubbling sprouts of water and air swallowing teammates whole are mentioned.  [ DM NOTE:  Use this to bring in and out players that cannot play regularly ]  Normal swamp creatures that are mutated with tentacles and strange mental powers.   One group speak in utter fear of a large ball of plated flesh with eye stalks.  Another speaks of a brain with barbed tentacles.   Aberrational Xoriat creations.

Asking about the people on his list, some have heard of Zap and RAF’s very public battle.  Otherwise, most were fresh off the ships from various places of Khorvaire.  All looking for fame & fortune.

As for creatures, Ayru spotted a 10ft long water snake.  It propelled itself with air jets.  Zig knick-names it an Arrow Snake.  He wants that in the museum with him getting credit for the name.  Occasionally something under the pebbles moves away from the group.  It is unsettling to know something can live in this water and travel under the cover of the bottom.

Islands.  There are small ten foot round mounds of a uniquely bright sand dotted every so often out of the water.  On these, are either resting adventurers or signs of them having been here.  One island has recently killed dwarven twins.  Any valuables have been taken.  Sad.

Tyson suspects he is not the only one rethinking this.  So beautiful and alluring yet so deadly.

“Hey- that island has brush on it.  Let’s check it out.” Says Zig.   About five hundred feet away is a large island about one hundred feet around.   The brush is four feet tall and has hard and textured leaves.  Ayru is very uncomfortable here.  It is exposed and too easy.  She has a sense that the islands “watch” you.

“Hey- what is that?” asks the changeling as he moves towards the center of the island.

There is a small stone statue of a winged gargoyle or fiend.  Before it is a body.  It looks dead.  Feldrix walks up to the body.  “Dead.  Maybe….. this morning.   Cause is….. bludgeoning to head.”

“Don’t get too close.   Something isn’t right.” Warns Tyson trying to free his bow from the brush.

Suddenly the statue softens and pulls back.  A pseudo-pod stretches out from its back and strikes at the undead.   It misses.  Ayru strikes it with her short spear and becomes stuck.  She pops the quick release on her mace and she steps back with her mace in hand.   “Shape Changer!” calls out Zig ( kinda ironic ).  Not knowing it is a mimic, they attempt other methods of striking it.  Arrows and acid do it in.

Time to leave the island.

Nearing another island near dark, the group is attacked by raiders.  Many of them.  Defending themselves, the group battle them.  It is an easy victory but one raider takes to the water to escape.  As Tyson pulls up his bow, there is a sudden burst of tentacles and water then…. Nothing.  Quiet.  Except for a humorless “Hurrm.”

Zig’s skills with the sword are still novice at best.  Feldrix has been training him as he can.  Little is found on the raiders of note.  They sleep lightly that night on the raider’s island.  

NYMM 21, 1000

Continuing on the next day, the group is walking through the New Water.  Zigland  ponders the beads.  He kicks them, he steps on them, he picks them up and flicks them with his thumb.   Are they seeds?  Are they eggs?  Are they even something alive?  How would they taste with some Breland Wild Boar fillet?

Tyson and Ayru are watching for any and all dangers.  Slowly, they are working out a way to watch without missing another between them.  In the process, Tyson wonders about the notes he has and what he has learned thus far.  Ayru feels for the missing Lady Silvermane.  Just who was she?  What is her connection to the silver dragon?  Why does the dragon want her found?  Is she a thief?  Maybe a sorcerer that has wronged him.

Feldrix.  He merely plods ahead.  He has little left to hope for or find.  He lacks a purpose that interests him.  At least watching over the changeling he acts as a protector.  It is something.

The tranquility is broken up by a distant roar.  Looking to that direction, they spot an island with tall brush and low trees.  Something is happening there—a battle.  There is a painful grunt and a scream of pain and terror.

Zig is off and away.    Hurrmmmm

Feldrix tries the direct approach-  through the thick brush.  The others follow.  There is splashing sounds and one last sound of a pained scream.   Then nothing.

They go through the brush and fight…. A Hydra!!!!

It is standing on a series of stairs rising out of a pool of New Water.   Bodies are in the water and stairs.  The honor warrior is last to exit the brush but doesn’t hesitate as he moves on to the huge creature.  Zig strikes the chest of the massive creature with acid potions.  Tyson pings a few arrows off of it that annoy it more than harm it.  Ayru flanks it from Feldrix and steps over the body of a female cleric quickly dying from blood loss and a crushed lower body.  Ayru is close to falling into a pit at the top of the short stairway as she strikes the beast in the already damaged chest.   Between the attacks, the creature surprisingly goes down quickly-  directly on the stairs and the entrance to whatever is below.

Seeing to the woman, Ayru tries to comfort her.  She is beyond healing.  A bubble of blood and white foam escapes her mouth as she begins her final series of shallow breathes.  “Beware…. The Gray ….Dusk…. Orcs….” And she dies.

It was a strange adventurer party.  It consisted of the usual mix of classes but had a young minotaur and a black skinned man with very strange markings on his clothes and tattoos. (Xeph)  Tyson doesn’t feel honorable looting the bodies but knows this is a strategic thing to do…. Especially here where there are no rules.

“Hey guys-   where does this go?” asks Zig looking down a hole mostly covered by the great beast.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
04   NEW WATER
SEGMENT 124
“ UNDER NEW WATER”
8/18/17

NYMM 21, 1000

They decide to look into the entrance.  Feldrix will not fit so he works on “enlarging” the opening but cutting into the creature.  Zig does so also but works on the thick back leg and hind quarters.  Hydra steaks?   He avoids the neck as they tend to regrow according to stories he has heard.   Not sure what would happen cooking and eating that.

It is a short drop down so they tie their shortest rope to a leg and throw it down.  The floor is about twenty feet down.

Casting Light on his belt buckle, Tyson readies himself.  Feldrix, with his darkvision, walks slightly ahead of them  Close enough to be seen, far enough that his dark vision (sometimes) helps to see ahead of them.

They descend a long set of stairs going even deeper under the New Water.  Looking, straight is a hallway, right is a hallway and a door.  Left is a hallway.  They go for the doorway first.

The door is locked but Feldrix begins to strike it over and over with his large sword.   The sound can be heard everywhere as it echoes through the underground halls.  Finally it gives way.

They begin when suddenly out of the dark comes a screech and a goblin with pale purple skin charges at them.  The sword and acid potions make short work of it.  Looking at the skull, Tyson is uneasy.  Ayru more so.

“vampire”

They leave and camp out at the top of the stairs.   Zig cooks some hydra (cook 34 !!!)  It is the best steak Tyson has ever had.   If only they had some veggies and a potato to go with it.


----------



## megamania

and the map I used but they basically didn't.......


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
04   NEW WATER
SEGMENT 125
“ BERRIES OF THE NEW WATER”
9/6/17

NYMM 22, 1000

Looking forward to dinner and more seasoned Hydra steaks, the group sloshes through New Water.  Zig keeps wondering what these little beads are and if they could aid in cooking at all.  Tyson watches to the side as he methodically reviews his notes and ponders possible connections and whys he is certain he is overlooking.

In the distance is another small island.  Looking closer, the island seems to have a stone raised structure on it.  Curious they move closer.  It is a simple structure with brush growing all around it.  It is early (late afternoon) but the group decides to call it a night here.

Zig is very happy as he discovers the brush has strange looking fruit on it.  It is the size and shape of a pear but the color and texture of strawberries.    He picks four and carefully collects them into his bag for future experimentation.

A small group of adventurers come by shortly.  When they spot Feldrix, they move on.

NYMM 23, 1000

Another day of walking about hoping to spot the raiders responsible for the attacks on the swamp shore.  Zig has decided to try the fruit that night if at all possible.  In a quiet tone, Tyson once more pries into Ayru’s personal background.  He asks about the shield that proudly calls out her family name which she tries to deny or at least under play. 

Then they spot bodies in the water.  Mostly humans.  They were taken down by swords.  Raiders.  Ayru looks at the wounds.  These were down a mere hour ago.  On full alert the group move on and sure enough…..  in the distance a large group of persons can be seen walking away from the area of the slain bodies.

Raiders.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
04   NEW WATER
SEGMENT 126
“ BERRIES OF THE NEW WATER”
9/6/17

NYMM 23, 1000

It is nearly nightfall as they (the raiders and PCs) reach a large island.  A small bonfire is here along with many more raiders.

They look to each other.  They judge the numbers and possible skill levels.  Feldrix figures this will be no problem-  between his undead status and his heavy armor they will not be able to harm him.  Zig just thinks this will be a good deed done.  Tyson…. Well he wish Zig never got them into this to begin with.  Ayru plans to go either way.

There are over a dozen men and women raiders here that immediately attack the trespassers as they hurry through the tall grass towards the raised bed rock the raiders are using for their bonfire.   Having an easy time of it, the honor knight watches and instructs the changeling as he battles.  As a novice swordsman, the cook is doing decent.

The battle is over and they relax.  The raiders are defeated.   They even have a fire started for them.  There is a small wooden platform on one island edge a small windowless hut at the other.  Neither seems to have any danger and are unoccupied.   They decide to set up for the night on the platform.

With the honor guard watching out over the shallow New Waters, the three others begin to relax.  Zig is suspiciously quiet as he sits at the center and lays out a small cloth.  On these he places all of the fruit he picked.  He does a drawing of the fruit.  Besides it are notes about size, texture and smell.  He pulls out a small knife.  Carefully he stabs into the skin of the strange fruit.  He notes the clear juice that leaks out from the cut.  He fights licking it off his hand.

He feels something hard inside.  Looking around to see if anyone is watching him, he returns to the cutting of the fruit; at least he thinks it’s a fruit.   Slowly he swivels the knife and the fruit splits in two.  A hard core is exposed- like that of a peach.  He sets the two halves down and updates his notes with these new findings.

Deciding to explore this further, he searches through his bag for a mortle and pedestal.  Even damp, he begins to crush it into a pulp.  

Tyson looks over his notes.  He sees a hint of a pattern here.  The Emerald Claw.  Several members have connections with the terrorist group.  The inquisitive begins to think over what he knows about the once honorable knightly order.  Then he hears Zig give out a surprised sound.   He turns and sees the changeling sitting still but his out to his sides.

“By Traveler’s untaken path…… what has the fool idiot done now?!?”  He hurries over to him.  Disgusted with the fruit- he tosses them into the brush off the wooden platform.  “Zig!   Zigland!”

“What has happened?” calls out Ayru from the shore.

“Zig did something with the fruit he found.  I think he ate it.”

Feldrix points to the edge of the platform- “He drank tea…. Looks like… it had some…. In it.”

“Does anyone have a neutralize poison spell or potion?!?”

“OhhhhHHooooHHHooooooOOO “ whistles the cook with a goofy look on his face.

“This is NOT the place or time to do this.  You are endangering yourself and us.  Damn it.”   Tyson tries to get the changeling to register that he is there.  He merely looks straight ahead.   He blows a bubble or two from his small mouth.

“Either he is poisoned or very high.” Says the half-elf with some mixed concern and humor.

The inquisitive slaps the changeling whom only giggles now.  “OhohhhhhOOOOh- Whoooooah…… Hee.

“We have… company.” States Keldrix.

Tyson and Ayru look to where he is staring and see three very large humanoid figures in the strange star light.  Ogres.

“Ummmm…. The skinny ones… okay….  Likes the…. Biggun ones.” Says one giant-kin in broken common.

“Elvis….. they called elvis.   Elvis and drawers.”

“Drawers good…..” agrees the third one.

“Weeeeeeeeeeeee!    Big ones!” calls out the changeling to everyone’s horror.

In giant, the three call to each other then move towards the island.  Ayru and Feldrix step up and stand in their way.  Tyson tries to get the changeling to move away.  Not so easy.  He wants to see what is happening.

The battle begins quickly.  The ogres are eager to attack and get more food.  The others hopeful that Tyson can get the drugged cook away before the ogres strike.   Suddenly, Tyson sees a glow from the brush followed by strange growling and a strange mix of sloshing and crinkling sounds.  

An ogre goes down but the other two remain.  Zig will not go and seems to have increased strength.  “Ogres!   Those are freakin’ ogres!”   

“Zig….. I truly hate you now.”  Growls the bardic inquisitive as he struggles to push and pull him back.

Suddenly several mutated worms with legs leap and bound down the shoreline.

Tyson stares with a look of “WTF now?”


----------



## megamania

The raider camp and later battlefield with Ogres and mutated wolves


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
04   NEW WATER
SEGMENT 127
“ A STRANGE STRANGER”
9/6/17

NYMM 23, 1000

Several hours ago……..

“What do we do with him?” asks the raider.

“He may know more about this damned place.   We need him alive.”

“Rally about to start.”

“Tie him up and put him in the shack.”

One hour ago…….

“oooohhhhhhh…… that hurt-hurt.”  The summoner eyes his surrounding  painfully.   He looks around the tiny dark shed.    He is alone….. his party killed…dead.    But not alone.   Never alone.   Have friends.  Make friends.   Call friends.    The air ripples as he waves his fingers about painfully and whispers a few words not arcane but old just the same.  Powerful just the same.

A few rats appear.    Or are they rats?   Two have blue eyes, one has five eyes that are red.  Tentacles with drooling mouths grow from its hip.  The tails have strange claw like appendages.   As commanded, they come to their summoner and do as required.  They nibble at the ropes and free him.  “Thank you thank you little buddies Thank you trice.”  He slowly gets up and opens the door a crack.   He sees the raiders… all dead.   Beyond the tall grass are three very large creatures and smaller ones moving defensively from them.    “They need help.  Many helps.   Maybe my friends can help them.”

Waving his arms again as he collects more power and chants once more in a strange and confusing language he calls up….. “Puppy, Doggie and Spot……. Friends-  help the little ones.   Hee……”

A subtle glow opens up near the grass and through the portal comes three….. wolves (?).   Each has multiple tentacles for heads and tails.   Fleshy strands bounce and flop about as the wolves leap from somewhere other than here (Xoriat / Far Realms).   

The creatures leap at the Ogres.  Ayru and Feldrix fear there is more dangers here.    Perhaps a random encounter or worse- a surviving raider with arcane powers.  The wolves distract the ogres as Tyson goes for his bow.   Shaft, sword and tooth (?) strike the ogres until they fall.    The wolves were destroyed and disappeared at the edge of the water.

“Ugly dogs.” States the drugged changeling.

“Not ugly- beautiful….. in their own ways.” Comes a voice from the dark.

“Hello-  my name is Ladepoer, Kyronael Ladepoer.    Can you help me get home?”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
04   NEW WATER
SEGMENT 128
“ DRUG INDUCED DREAM”
9/9/17

NYMM 23, 1000

They sleep in the shack with the strange Ladepoer.   He is not normal.  None of the group- except for maybe Zigland, trust him.   The honor knight watches this strange unstable man closely…. Closer than the area outside.

Tyson tries not to sleep but does from sheer exhaustion.  Ayru sleeps but lightly.   Zig.  Zig dreams.

He sees orcs wearing battle gear and brown robes.  Wild animals with tusks and strange fur markings rush at tentacle covered creatures.   Other creatures with body appendages growing from their brains also seem to confront the orcs and animals.    Strange colors in the night sky of a thick and dense swamp suddenly burst in an explosion of white and green.  Nature vs non-nature.   Animal vs Aberration.
Then nothing.

The sense of time having passed….. a great deal of time. The same swamp.  New strangely colored and rippling glowing lights come from the swamp.    Something has awakened.   The DAY of NINES has arrived as promised….. as prophecied. 

Bubbles in the water, one…. Then two…. Then a few dozen.   Little blue beads float to the surface.  They cling to the roots of mangroo and cypress trees.   Then more beads of color.  Red, Yellow , green and orange surface.

Something watches from the lower branches of the mangroos.   A tiny armored fey riding a frog.   A paladin of nature.   He has a look of great concern on his face.   He motions to move on.   You feel compelled to know more.

But instead you wake up.

NYMM 24, 1000

Zig, fully refreshed, cooks more hydra.  The strange man, dressed as a noble, is quite pleased with the meal.

They begin their way back to Yrlag…. Or at least in the direction they believe Yrlag is in.  Neither of the five are expert trackers or rangers.  They can not use the stars to guide their way.   Tyson has but a hint of how to use the sun.  But the sun and stars are…. Different here.  Tyson is beginning to believe this is a manifest zone.   A very large one but still a crossover to Xoriat.   If so, that is bad…. Very bad.

What supports his theories?    How this happened….. meaning it was instant…. Over night anyway.   How druids, Gatekeepers, converged on this area in large groups.  None came back.   The strangeness of the environment.

Worse…. How it attracts certain groups.  The Emerald Claw.   Rich and greedy Nobles (The Aurum).  The Wayfinders Foundation.  Now this…. Kyronael Ladepoer.  

He is unstable.  Keeps secrets. I don’t like it.   But again, Zig likes him and has accepted him into the group for us.

NYMM 26, 1000

Mid day, in the distance, The protector, Ayru, spots something in the distance.  A tall structure.  Zig and Kyr head towards it instantly.

The structure turns out to be a tall tower…. Four stories tall.  The five of them look at each other and shrug.   They continue towards the tower.   

“Does it look… occupied?” asks Feldrix.

“Can’t tell.” States the half-elf.

Tyson gives them a disapproving look.

Aryu and Feldrix move forward.  Zig pulls out a clear potion and smiles.  As he drinks it, the strange “man” also smiles.

At the door, Ayru hesitates for a brief moment .  Feldrix gives his undead skeletal dead stare through the visor of his helmet.  She looks over the doorway and finally, feeling there are no traps or magical wards, she reaches for the door knob to the heavy wooden entrance.  It is not locked.   Abandoned?

They enter a large parlor.  The sitting room has plush couches and tables. There are gentle glowing cold fire lamps there.   Walking in carefully they look for signs of occupancy.  Zig, invisible, stands in the doorway.

“May I help you?”

They turn and look through a doorway into a small library.  There stands a female half-orc with very long black hair.  She has a black silken robe with hints of dark blue trim.   She has a horrid scar running from her forehead, through her left eye and onto her jaw bone and neck.   She wears a brown leather eye patch where her left eye should have been.

“We are…. Sorry.  We thought this place was empty….. like most of the structures and buildings still standing here in the lost swamp.” Answers Ayru.

“Please- do not go away.  It is rare I have guests.   Adoo- please get our guests some tea.”  The half-orc gently closes the book she was looking at.  She places it on a table within the library and walks through the doorway to better host her guests.

Ayru looks for “Adoo” and sees and hears no one.   Then she notes a piece of paper shifting.  A gentle breeze.  An aerial servant or elemental she surmises.  “The tea is quite good.  It is from the islands to the far eastern coast of Khorvaire.”

A silver platter with steaming tea seems to gently float into the room from yet another door way.  Now Ayru can feel the shifting air.  

“Who are you?”

“I am sorry.  How rude of me.  I have lost my manners.  I am Deros Frist  (Lords of Madness).   And you and your friends?”  She nods to the doorway.

Ayru calls in Tyson whom comes in less than happily.  Zig remains outside, invisible.  Kyr comes in….. invisibly but with a soft chuckle that he believes only he can hear.   Insanity…. Isn’t it grand?

Tyson begins his ritual investigation of the new surroundings.  (doesn’t roll very high this time-  15)  Karrnathi designs mixed with the Lhazaar accents.   Strange- especially for the Shadow Marches.  Better than average furniture but not the best.   If noble of birth, then on the down cline.  Half-orc race.   Mage?  The robe has a strange mark on the back.  A dark blue on black spiral.  The scar is strange.   It has the raggedness of being flayed or it was a shard vs a knife that cut her.   Ah…. Mage.  She has an aerial servant as a butler.

Deros seems distracted for a moment but smiles and turns back to her guests.  “So, do you travel here for a special reason or do you seek fame & fortune?”

“Searching…. For a group of…. Raiders.   Hurt…. Old man.” Comments the honor guard.  Tyson notes she is at ease with the undead warrior.

The small chat continues even as a certain Changeling (still invisible) looks around outside.  Seeing there are small narrow windows on each floor, he decides to drink another potion.  With a slight but long burb, the changeling begins to feel lighter on his feet.  He begins to fly up slowly in a spiral.

Flying up, he notes each window has a unique dark blue and purple tint.  Much like obsidian. At the third floor, Zig spots a well made bedroom.  Another window reveals a hallway with stairs.  Boring.  He continues to the fourth floor.

A wizard’s alchemy lab!  He tries to find a means in but can not.  Oh the things he could create here.  Disappointed, he flies down to the second floor.  Looking through the window , he sees something unexpected.   Four tall and very gaunt figures with their backs to him.  They seem to be meditating while sitting on mats made from reeds.   “Who in…..” Zig tries to see more features but can not.

Back within the base level of the tower…..

“So…. This friend of yours that went missing….  Can you describe her once more?” asks Tyson.  He can not help himself.  He is curious.

“She is an half-elf.  She wields a crystal sword with a purple hilt.  She wore chainmail with blue and dark blue tunic and outfit.

“… and her name again….”

“Krynn.”


----------



## megamania

At the Tower....


----------



## megamania

How goes the read so far folks?    Just curious.


----------



## megamania

Not good I guess.....sigh.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
04   NEW WATER
SEGMENT 129
“ GRAY DUSK CLAN”
9/9/17

NYMM 28, 1000

The group of five very unlikely adventurers travel together.  They search for missing people and the causes of missing people.  The skeletal honor knight, the bardic inquisitive, the possible Dragonmarked house member, a non-changing changeling chef and now a strange and very unstable man (?) looking to return back to Yrlag.

In the near distance they spot a thick circle of birds.   A slight scent of rot can be detected in the air.  For obvious reasons, they decide to avoid the obvious carrion.  (thus ruining some of my plans…..sigh  It’s hard to be the DM some days…..)

LHARVION 1, 1000

 Traveling still north (?) back to Yrlag (?) they spot a series of islands.  They go there and spot carnage.  Several slaughtered creatures and adventurers.  One loan body of a dead orc wearing a gray mask.

Looking about, into the horizon, they spot another small island.  They go there and find….. a group of orcs meeting with other orcs.

“How many?” asks Zig.  

“ Too many for us.” Answers Ayru.

They move away and that night find another small island to take cover at.  As usual, Feldrix watches as the others sleep.  Ayru has a hard time sleeping.  She sits up and questions this whole adventure.  Before she can begin to talk to the knight, he stiffens up further.   “We are…. Not alone.”

Ayru calls for everyone to wake up as the knight watches.  A lone man is running through the water.  He seems to be running directly for the island.  He trips and tumbles onto shore and dives into the tall grass and lays still…. Hiding.

The knight ignores him and continues to watch into the water.   “Over…. A dozen….. coming.” Says the knight.

“Dozen of who….? Questions Tyson as he locates his bow and begins to string it.

“Orcs I think.” Comments Ayru.

“What should we do?” asks Zig.

“Hee hee…..” answers the unstable man.

“You have been…. Practicing with… your sword Zigland?” asks the knight.

“Yes.”

“Pull it out and get ready.” Answers Ayru.

“Ready.    Be red-red-ready so we can go bed-bed to bed already.”  Answers Kyr as he moves backwards.

It is not until the orcs reach the grass that they see the knight.  The running man continues to hide in the grass with Ayru close by- also ducking low so as to attack from surprise.  The orcs continue going forward.  Zig steps up with his sword and holds his own against two orcs.   There is a brief glimmer from the brush and a mutated tentacle alligator appears.  The orcs divide their forces to defend themselves from this creature.  Later, mutated wolves appear in addition.  

Zigland holds his own which makes his teacher proud (Feldrix).   The battle takes time as there are many orcs here.  Ayru stabs at the lower bodies of orcs from her hiding place in the deep grass.  Tyson whistles a tune of encouragement while firing his bow.  He misses more than he hits.  Feldrix keeps them at bay.  

The lone fleeing man merely tries to crawl away.  As he parts the edge of the grass Tyson lands an arrow before him.  “Don’t leave just yet.” He threatens.

Soon, there are no orcs left.

“Who are you?”

“Why were you running?”

“Seen any berries….. big and strawberry like…..”

“I am Jeremy.  I and my two other friends were returning from the glass wall.   Then these savages….   These orcs came after us.   The Gray Dusk.”

Tyson and the others look at each other knowingly.

“Was this all of them?” asks Ayru.

“Yes.”

Tyson doubts it.

LHARVION 3, 1000

The six of them reach the shoreline that separates New Water from the swamps that remain south of Yrlag.  Within a few hours they return to the old man’s alchemy lab.  Zig spends a few minutes with him as the others talk to Jeremy.   He leaves and Zig rejoins the group.

Back to Yrlag and to their rooms at Sugga n’ Peppas.


----------



## megamania

...and the orcs attack....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
05   RAIDERS OF NEW WATER
SEGMENT 130
“ QUESTIONS & ANSWERS”
9/16/17

LHARVION 5, 1000

Tyson Murray shares a beer with a goblin in a tavern  near the low town where the goblins live.  The tavern name is The Drunken Cup.  Tyson appreciates the double meaning of the title.  They talk about Yrlag before and after the event of New Water.   Though the goblin won’t admit it, he is a member of the crime group here known as “The Web”.  

The goblin knows the name of one of the men on Tyson’s list.  He , Brit Dumble, was inquiring about a magic user hermit that lived in the swamps.  His name was Davigan.  He thanks the goblin after verifying his money pouch is still there.

Another goblin remembers Zap and RAF’s fight.   RAF was a brute….. but a respected brute by the locals.  (meaning the Web)  Tyson learns nothing new.  Both carried their fight into New Water and were never seen again.   That was near the end of the year 999.

Talking to a maid at a tavern known as TheTurtle Shell, Tyson learns Amabee ir’Haden was having an affair with a local spice trader.   Whenever she was in town, they would hook up there.   They broke up about when the Hidden appeared (9/9/999)

LHARVION 6, 1000
A crab catcher is hauling in his catch when Tyson asks him to look at the pictures within his journal.  The man frowns but agrees.  He looks through and sees nothing until he sees a possible necromancer with dark skin.  Shado Raven was looking for Frome whom has an apartment above The Broken Crab Claw restaurant.

Curious, he locates this place next.  She moved after repeated unwanted visits from adventurers and possibly the Claw.   Cruel hard eyed men with a half-face plate helmet came often.

Going to an area the locals call The Garden, the inquisitive talks to several people.  Most want nothing to do with him and his questions.   The druid doesn’t mind.

He remembers Lady Silvermane fondly.  She and her man used to come here and talk about being “human”.   Strange to word it as such.  They also spoke of the Draconic Prophecy.   Seemed they knew this – he waves towards New Water and The Hidden- was going to happen.

During his research, Tyson learns that organized raiding is continuing within New Water.   A group made up of non-orcs.  

Tyson is not surprised by what happens the next day.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
05   RAIDERS OF NEW WATER
SEGMENT 131
“ ANOTHER SET OF RAIDERS”
9/16/17

LHARVION 8, 1000

Today begins with the morning ritual as always.  Tyson awakens, gets a coffee and a Danish or fruit and reads either his notes or a copy of the Korranberg Chronicles.  Feldrix paces back and forth in the walkway “patrolling” peacefully.   Ayru will awaken next and join Tyson.  Sometimes they talk, sometimes they sit in silence.   Then Zig will stumble out, still a mess, cradle his hot coffee or tea and after digesting that-  wander into the kitchen with Peppa and sometimes Sugga and prepare breakfast and possible lunch plans.  Kyr has taken to joining them, often giggling and mumbling as he exits the room and sits with the two detectives- disrupting any possible time to discuss and study.

Zigland arrives shortly and now much more awake, tells the group about a café he heard of last night.  It specializes in sandwiches.   It involves a section of Yrlag Tyson has not been in so he agrees.  The others go also.

Ayru talks to the inquisitive more about Lady Silvermane.  She has taken interest into the death / disappearance of the noble.

They arrive there and find it a strange design.   The café is located on the dock but the food prep is located below the docks.  There are tables to sit at and tables to play cards at.   Across from the walkway are four venders.  Two humans, a half-elf and a half-orc.   Kyr and Feldrix check out the venders as the others go to the tables.  Zigland used to play cards as a youngling and is curious at what game they are playing.  Three Dragons.   He tries to sit in on the game but the players do not trust a changeling.

Feldrix looks to the half-orc.  He has daggers for sale.  Nothing magical…. Nothing even of quality.  He just looks over the other venders.  One is selling books.   A human.  The books are beaten and damaged.  Some are damaged and show signs of fire and water damage.  Kyr looks at one which appeals to him.  It is more like a journal.  It has draconic writing in it.   Flipping through the pages, he sees strange cryptic writings that speak of The Day of Nines.   Notes about a warforged named Books and Truth and a guy.  Obviously the writer got around.   Nothing on Xoriat.  How boring.  (oh the pain : ) ) 

Curious at what is keeping them, Zig walks over to the market.   He spots a farmer with spices and locally grown roots for sale.  In his excitement, he buys a lot of everything.  Happily, he returns to the table.

The sandwiches and drink arrive.   The sandwiches are sub-par and Zig is tempted to give the chef a few recommendations.  Tyson tries to calm him down but gets no where.  Zig excuses himself and works his way to the food prep area.   The prep team are not impressed at least one shows interest and listens to him.   Use of spices to increase sales and volume…….

As Zig reemerges a small kobold scampers by and with excitement spots his target.  He runs over to Tyson and asks if that is his name.  Yes.  “You presence is requested.”  Hopping a few steps away, the kobold stops and waves for them to follow.  Finally they do.

Tuskdan d’Tharashk is waiting for them at his office.  Tyson and Ayru shake hands in greeting and Tyson takes that moment to glance at the paperwork on his desk.  Tharashk reinforcements from the war time are being requested.  Uh-oh.

“I understand you struck out into the New Water.   Find anything?”

“Please sir, why are we here?” asks Tyson fearing he already knows.  Word on the docks is the raiders and Emerald Claw are getting more aggressive and the locals are in fear.   This puts him in a bad spot.

“Heard while there you dealt with the Gray Dusk Clan.  Group of orcs that kept to the swamps and never bothered anyone before.   Now they raid and attack people in or near the New Water.”

“I thought your responsibility was not New Water….. not even the swamps…..just Yrlag Docks.” Inquires Ayru.

“Well….yes but as things grow and change…. So must I.”   Tyson notes his wary and tired face as he looks to his desk and the request for aid.

“There is a new group out there.  New raiders.  Non-orc.  In fact I suspect they are non-locals.   One may even be a magic user.”

“And you want us to help!” exclaims Zigs from the doorway.  He has been eavesdropping the entire time.  He hopes to find more of those awesome berries.

“Well…. Yes.  Yes I would appreciate the help.” Says the ½ orc as he looks up to Tyson and Ayru.  “Think of it as you do this I owe you a favor.”

“We’ll do it!” calls out the changeling.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
05   RAIDERS OF NEW WATER
SEGMENT 132
“ MUTATED SNAKES AND REALLY BIG LIZARDS”
9/23/17

LHARVION 10, 1000

The group has been walking towards the islands they were near for two days now.  Wary travelers were sometimes seen.  Most are much worse for their trip.  A few have done well.

They spot a series of small close islands and decide to camp here.  It is uneventful until the morning.  Two large snakes with tentacles wiggling from their upper lips  ( 1/2 Illithid).  Feldrix calls to the group as he destroys one snake.   Luckily for them, the second one dies quickly also before it can use any psionic powers.

LHARVION 13, 1000
On this day a giant monitor lizard surprises the group.  It was laying very still under the water and covered in beads.  It thrashes about and swipes its tail at the group.  It is hard to get near the lizard in its crazed attack style.   But attack it they do and succeed.  They eat lizard for the next few days.

LHARVION 15, 1000

They are near dark and spot a group in the distance.  They pass by an island that would have given them shelter.  Finding this suspicious, they follow the group from a great distance until they see where they are going…..    a stone structure on an island……


----------



## megamania

The café.....


----------



## megamania

The brain eating giant fiendish Vipers.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
05   RAIDERS OF NEW WATER
SEGMENT 133
“ SNEAK ATTACK & BATTLE”
9/23/17

LHARVION 15, 1000

“What you think?” asks Ayru whom is trying to gage what she sees in the near distance.

“Defensively sound.  Wish we could see what is on the other side of that wall.” Offers Tyson.

“We go around the wall….?” Suggests Zig.

“Round round the wall we can go.” Babbles Zyr.

Feldrix gives him an appraising look.   Just how unstable is this man?   “I agree with you.  What is behind the wall?”

Maybe a thousand feet away, they look over the island.  There is a tall wall blocking their view.  Brush flanks the wall completing the cover.  They saw about four to six figures pass the wall.  Tyson thought he saw a figure on the wall.  If so, can that person see them?  Certainly before they reach the wall.

“We don’t have a great deal of options…. Assuming this is the raiders.  We will need to march directly at them.”

“Perhaps.”

“I will take the lead.  I can withstand most attacks well enough.” Suggests the skeleton.

They walk steadily directly towards the wall.   Suddenly there is light.  Instinctively, Feldrix and Ayru move to the left and right-  flanking the wall.  As they get closer they discover the light on the wall is cover and distraction for the ground forces.

Aundarian uniformed soldiers met Feldrix within the edges of the brush.  Ayru discovers there is a small building behind the defensive wall…. And soldiers.

A mage is on the wall and begins to attack.  Zyr giggles and summons a gorilla.   Well maybe it was once a gorilla.  What charges the wall and the magic user is not exactly a gorilla.  It has the face of a gorilla but the rest of the head is withering tentacles about eight inches long.   Other, larger tentacles grow from its back , shoulders and fore arms.

A soldier better dressed than the others, steps out from behind the wall.  He unwraps a ball with a light spell on it.  He goes to throw it over the brush where Feldrix (with dark vision) is.   As he reaches back, Zig flies over him after taking a fly potion and drops acid onto him.  It is a direct hit and the light spell lands in the brush instead.

The human soldiers find themselves barely able to see the knight while he can see them clearly.  Even with their tower shields, they are easy pickings for him.

The gorilla reaches up and snags the mage from his higher ground.  He does his best to wiggle free but can not.  Especially as the tentacles begin to wrap around his head and flailing arms.

One of the soldiers drops as Ayru pokes her sword around the tall and wide shield.  His own light spell now illuminates his body in the water.   As she presses the other soldier, Tyson shifts to strike him with his short bow.

Zyr, invisible, has followed his summon creature to the wall.  He watches it in twisted fascination as the creature squeezes and crushes the magic user.  His light spells all blink out.

Feldrix finishes off his foes and moves in to help Zig (whom landed to search bodies).   Seeing he doesn’t need help, he moves towards the wall.  A hideous gorilla is checking for life on the mage.  He hears two distinct thuds as Tyson has landed two arrows into the back of the soldier.  Even as the soldier stumbles in pain, Ayru finishes him off.

“Not as planned…. But…. It works.” Says the knight.   He has taken it apon himself to train these non-fighters how to fight.


----------



## megamania

and the wall and island....


----------



## megamania

Due to my kids trashing my hobby room and the computer area, the notes for adventure #5 and #6 are missing or at least unattainable.    So bare with me..... the next few segments will be strictly from memory.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
05   RAIDERS OF NEW WATER
SEGMENT 134
“ GOING HOME”
9/23/17

LHARVION 15, 1000

They carefully look over the bodies and island.  They find silver and gold and some basic weapons and armor.  Nothing otherwise noreworthy.

They go to the building now.  Tyson and Ayru concentrate on the entrance.  They hope there are no wards or traps here.   Maybe that is why they missed the potted flowers in the front.   The same fruit that Zig had experienced powerful dreams from.  Zig notes something as he quietly plucks the fruit from the short plants.  The potting soil has the multi-colored beads from New Water in it.  Why?

Zyr looks down at the changeling whom motions for silence.  Zyr smiles big and giggles silently.  He likes secrets.

Ayru picks the lock to the building and gently opens the door.  Tyson goes in first and notes the surroundings.  Many beds line one wall.  One corner is curtained off from the rest.  Tyson goes into this area.  Feldrix and Ayru come in next and search about.

Tyson saw something hidden high up the wall.   Sitting on a crossbeam joint is a book or ledger.   As he locates a chair to better reach it, the knight spots something within the bed-   a rod.  A crystal red rod about 15 inches long.  Strange.  Tyson pulls down the small ledger.  Tyson flips through it.  “These raiders work for Nero Greystone.   He is a member of the Emerald Claw.”   He continues to read how he has been speaking to Madame Frome Durress.   A person of interest on his list to interview.

Zig, having collected all 25 berries now joins them.  “Find anything?”

LHARVION 16, 1000

They send the night there before leaving.  

“Have you ever noticed it doesn’t rain here?” asks Tyson.

“…… now that you mention it…..”  thinks Zig.   “Beautiful views and no rain.   Who needs Lyrandar? “

“Zyr….  What was that back at the wall?” asks Ayru.    “Did you summon or somehow create that…. Creature?”

“Me?   Hee hee.”

Tyson wants to distance himself from this ….. summoner (?).

LHARVION 18, 1000

Going onwards to hopefully Yrlag,  they come across a flooded building.  The walls remain but there is no ceiling or roof.  Whether this was the way it was before or because of the events of New Water is uncertain.  They move closer to possibly explore it or shelter there that night.

As they get closer they can hear something within the walls.   A slapping and rumbling sound.   Carefully, they sneak about.  Ayru goes around the building to locate another way in.

Three ogres are here.  They surround a body in the water that is floating face down….. dead.  Amazingly, they hear the four other adventurers outside of the walls.  They go the attack.  Zig tosses in a potion.  The ogres watch it land before them then suddenly burst and a thick fog rolls out.   One of the ogres move away to the rear entrance (where Ayru is).  The others cry out in fear, startlement and anger and feel for the doorway where the potion came from.

Feldrix steps next to the door and waits for the first head to poke out of the cloud.  Tyson and Kyr move into another entrance  to the side of the building.     





Next the alchemist throws in more potions but these have acid.  The ogres are not happy with this.  Zyr summons in a strange looking crocodile aimed at attacking the third ogre.  It convinces Ayru that there are more creatures to fear here instead.  Both the ogre and her attack the summoned creature.

Tyson caught Zyr casting this time but did not see the Xoriat creature form.

Soon the three ogres are defeated and the smoke clears.   They go in to see what is within the ruins and find a dead bugbear.  Rolling the body over, he has a chipped tooth and badly scarred legs from severe and repeated burns.  He carries a large club with him and a now damaged shield.

[ For those wondering…. He is Piik from my storyhour-  Heroes of Eldeen ]

[[  This is more to get at the players than their characters.  No one is safe.  Not even well liked characters from games past ]]

 LHARVION 20, 1000

They reach Yrlag and present proof of the raiders being defeated.  Tharashk has already gotten reports of fewer attacks and raids.   Just the Dusk Clan occationally still make an attack but then…. Very deep into the New Water and away from the Yrlag borders.


----------



## megamania

Ogres and the apparent death of Piik


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
06   EMERALD CLAW AT LAST
SEGMENT 135
“ GATHER INFORMATION”
10/05/17

LHARVION 22, 1000

The Master Inquisitive Tyson Murray spends most of today sipping drinks and eating small snacks instead of meals as he learns and memorizes more of the Yrlag dock system and talks to many of its people.

While doing this, he learns Breland and Droaam’s conflict has stymied within the mountains.  It is not sure who backed down, the three sisters or the king but a new uneasy truce has begun.   There is a noticeable disappearance of ANY dragon sightings now throughout all of the continent of Khorvaire.

As far as his notes, he gains little.   Gussa is within the settlement somewhere.   Rumors of the poorest quality suggest her team is still here also.  In two days he hopes to see Madame Duress.  She may have information of the missing people and the Hidden.

He goes to House Sivis and sends messages to both the name given by the Dark Lanterns and to the gnomish general- Goldberg ir’ Viewfinder.    

LHARVION 23, 1000

Checking for messages, Tyson finds four total at the House Sivis sending stone station.  Two are from Viewfinder.   One of disappointment that Tyson has not found anyone yet.   A second one suggests Gussa may be using an alias.   Nothing surprising there.   The third message is from Nadia of the Dark Lanterns.  She warns Tyson that House Tharashk is calling in forces from the war time effort.  They don’t want to lose Yrlag to anarchy or worse…. The Emerald Claw.

The fourth message is the strangest.    It is a series of symbols.  Possibly arcane but most likely a strange language.  When asking about it, the Sivis gnome can only say it was brought here by a goblin last night.  It was not sent by stone.  (and to get that cost a silver   Huuurm )

A new member to this game?   Friend or foe?


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
06   EMERALD CLAW AT LAST
SEGMENT 136
“ EMERALD CLAW WARNING”
10/05/17

LHARVION 24, 1000

As per his normal routine, Tyson awakens and quietly gets dressed so as not to awaken sleeping beauty….. aka Zigland.   He picks up his journal and goes out for his ritual coffee and Danish.

Unknown to him,   the changeling awakens and quietly sneak over to Zyr’s room and gently knocks.

“hee hee is it time tim-tim-timey?”

“Yup.”   And the door opens for the changeling whom enters the summoner’s room and quietly closes the door.

Feldrix nods a greeting to the inquisitive as he gathers his breakfast and sits at the public table in the main walkway separating the restaurant and the inn run by the halflings Sugga and Peppa.  Feldrix begins to pace as he grows impatient for everyone to awaken.  Though the halflings have become more trusting of him, they dare not have the undead within their buildings.  Especially with the rumors of the Emerald Claw using undead.

An elf wearing a long leather coat and a large hat walks up and asks if anyone is using this seat as he motions to a table directly next to Tyson’s.   “Mostly a free country….” Offers the inquisitive.

“At least in the five nations I agree,” says the elf, “But here in the miserable swamps…..   well that remains to be seen.”

Though Tyson can only see the nose and mouth of the elf, he notes the tight smile.   Doesn’t instill trust or ease.

“You do not look like an adventuring type….. what brings you to Yrlag?” asks the elf.

“My father believes I am safely in Fairhaven.   Guess the joke is on him.” Answers Tyson whom is suspicious of the elf.

“Many family ties seem to END here.    Been here long?  Are you due back to Aundair?”

Noting the suggested threat and need to leave Tyson merely smiles and sips his coffee first.  “What was your name again kind elf?”

“I didn’t say.   Maybe you may find a new adventure to seek out.  One less dangerous.”  The elf gets up and nods “Good mourn to you.” And he walks away in the opposite direct of the honor knight.

“Your paper- “ Tyson begins to call out but then notes there is a separate piece of paper within the Chronicle.

“Huuurmmmmmm” growls the irritated inquisitive.  He picks up the Chronicle.  It is this weeks the 21st.
Inside the notes falls out.   A clear threat is written.  Stay away from Madame Duress and Gussa.  

“What do…. You have?” asks the knight as the distracting sound has left.

“An invite.” 

“To what?” asks Ayru as she comes out to join them.

“It appears I have rattled the cage and someone wants me to leave my investigation alone.”

“The gnomes?   The Claw?”

“One of them.   We should get Zig out here and have a meeting.  This may get truly dangerous from here.  He should know what is happening.”

“Agreed…. But first…..   about them…” mentions the knight as he pulls out his weapon.

“And them….”  Adds the protective half-elf.

Two separate groups of men and women dressed in dark green and black cloaks come down the docks staring hard at them.

Before anyone notices, Tyson hums a slight tune that makes him first become transparent then entirely invisible.    The knight steps into the one group’s charge and disrupts them.  He releases his fear aura for the first time within the town limits.  As he does this the group leader there calls out “387!  He is of the 387!” he and his men slow down and hesitate in utter fear.  The knight takes full advantage of this.

Ayru has no fear aura but still puts some fear into them as she uses her short spear and shield to block, parry and sneakily attack the men and women of the Emerald Claw.  Tyson tries to sneak to the door to get Zig and if need be- Zyr but is cut off when several men circle past Ayru.

Deciding there was more than one way to call for reinforcements, he castes a non-combative or harmful spell to the sky and building.  He hopes the fire fearing people of the docks will see it and come to stop the “fire”.

Feldrix defeats his group and begins to wonder how they knew he was of the 387th division of the Karrnathi military forces.

As the last of the thugs go down, House Tharashk and bucket carrying dock workers arrive.

The battle is over….. but not the war with the Claw.

“Where is Zig?    With all of this noise he should have woken up.   Him and his new friend…..” asks Ayru.


----------



## megamania

Claw battle


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
06   EMERALD CLAW AT LAST
SEGMENT 137
“ VISIONS & DREAMS”
10/05/17

LHARVION 24, 1000

“See.  By carefully removing the pit with a small paring knife you….”

“Pit.  Pitter-Patter of the Pit.  I see.  I hear.”

Zig wonders about his new friend Zyr.   Only for a moment but he wonders.

“With this-  you place the pit inside and begin to mash it up.”

“Mash the hash-hash-hash.”

A few minutes of grinding the course and hard pit and Zig produces a pate’ or as he likes to call it-  Hidden Butter.   “Then lets go with…. The wheat cracker with a dash of sea salt from near the dragon lands…..

“Dragon!   The dragons are very very very dangerous.   They mean to destroy the dragons.   To force them away from any home-ome-ome.”

“Do you want the first batch or should I?”  The changeling scraps the “Hidden Butter” onto the cracker and holds it up.  Zyr grabs it and scarfs it down.   

“More!  Roar for more to get a score-ore-ore!”

“You are excitable today.  Just a little.   I am still trying to gage the strength and if there are any after effects of these.   After all…. It is still an uncontrolled drug of sorts.” And he eats his cracker.

“Nothing is happening!”

“Patience.   The fun stuff happened when I fell asleep.”

Like a child on the night before his birthday , Zyr leaps onto his bed and closes his eyes.

Zig calmly wraps a blanket around his on the floor and closes his eyes…. Smiling and wondering if he will dream of the Frog mounted Fairy or something else.

Zigland is flying through the clouds…. No not flying…. Floating in the clouds with a strong wind in his face.  The mountains are tall and rocky.  To one side of the mountains, a great dense forest is held back.  It is thick and with pine trees as tall as some of the buildings in Sharn. (the lower ones that is)  The other side of the mountains has a rocky and at times barren landscape.   Canyons and crags of orange and brown rock stand up proud from the ground.

Then Zig spots something…. Within the mountain….. a flash of yellow light.   A flash of red light.  And blue.  Soon orange and green appear.  From each of these flashes streaking lines of said color spread out arching and twisting.  Sometimes they over lap but other times they seem to argue on the right-a-way.  A tentacle of color reaches out from these patterns and whips out at the swamps to the due west.

It seems to latch onto the land and the five colors begin to spread out again….. along with a pulsing white line and pattern.  As Zig concentrates on it he hears distant laughter.  Is it Zyr or something else….?

He awakens and sees a very unsettling smile on Zyr’s face.  He calls to his father and cries for his return.  Not a good trip Zig guesses so he closes his eyes once more and hopes to understand what he just saw.  He isn’t sure how, but he feels these visions will help his understanding of the strange land now known as New Water and The Hidden.


Zig is floating once more.  Gentle winds this time but there is fog…. Thick fog with an unpleasant smell to it (smog?).  He knows there is water just below him.  Maybe all of twenty feet down.  It is dark….. the water is nearly black in color.  Thick trees with gnarled roots that push and lean the trees to odd angles grow here.  Vines hang.  Some even twitch and wiggle as if alive and impatient hang from these trees.

The breeze picks up speed and power.  They swirl around him gently.  The water is now dark blue with bits of color mixed in.  Zig looks up and sees the stars copying this activity.  They swirl and move about as if on their own…. Like lightning bugs.

Sensing motion below, the changeling looks down and sees reflective blackness rise from the water.  The higher it rises, the more blue and pure the water becomes.   The glass…. It is black glass….. much like Obsidian but flawless…. Reaches up into the sky around him.  Their bases enlarge and begin to merge creating a wall.   The glass is extremely sharp and strong.  

On one side…. New Water….. the other The Hidden.

Zig awakens in a startled state as Zyr calls out for Daddy once more but with force.   Fearing for him, the changeling rushes over to him.  “Zyr!  Zyr!  Wake up…… its okay!”

Suddenly, the eyes of the lunatic sharpen and focus.  “Daddy?!?”

Zyr sits on his bed sipping a tea Zig created from the local brand.  It is strong and awakens you quickly.  Though Zyr told Zig very little about his visions and promises, he remembers it all with vivid clearity he has not had in years.

Blue Bead.  Red Bead.  Multi-colored beads swirl about the summoner like leaves caught in the wind.  The beads call out to you.  Each has its own voice and soul.  They swirl and begin to take a form.  Humanoid.  Strands of the beads wiggle like tentacles from the body of the brightly colored person.

“Welcome child of chaos.  My world you are welcome to.  Welcome to your world.  Welcome to mine.  Welcome to Xoriat.”   The beads suddenly stop swirling and gesturing and seem to suddenly discover gravity.  They fall to the floor into a gentle mist.  They move about like a butter being churned then grasp his leg.  The beads of Red, Yellow, Blue, Green and Orange begin to move up his leg towards his torso.

In a fascinated state of fear and intense emotions, Zyr allows it.   The mass begins to cover his torso….

“Give your father a hug.”

Sipping his tea once more Zyr smiles to himself.  “Give your son a hug.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
06   EMERALD CLAW AT LAST
SEGMENT 138
“ MADAME FROME DURRESS”
10/05/17

LHARVION 24, 1000

Zig and Zyr are very tired and merely agree to anything discussed.    Do they turn back?  Do they go elsewhere?  Find someone else?  Return to their homes in the east?

Tyson came here to do a mission…. He intends to finish it.  Ayru agrees with him as her sense of responsibility intensifies regarding the Silvermane missing persons.  Once Zig agrees to proceed then Feldrix agrees.

Zyr is not allowed to vote.   Truth be told, except for Zigland, no one trusts him at this point.

Tired, Zig and Zyr remain at Sugga and Peppa’s.  Feldrix also remains behind.  Though he doesn’t fear the Emerald Claw, he doesn’t wish to test his will against one of their necromancing clerics.

So, while Zig and Zyr recover further from their “dreams” with Feldrix overlooking them, Tyson and Ayru go to visit the scholoar.  Madame Frome Durress has an apartment near the rocky well-to section of Yrlag.  Even as Tyson raises his hand to knock on the door she greets them  However, she asks for a few moments peace as she “tidies up”.

The inquisitive and protector give each other looks of concern.  “She did know you were coming didn’t she?” asks Ayru.

“I thought so.”

“Come in.”

The door opens and a beautiful woman dressed in flowing green and black silk is in the room holding a book.  A reflective headband with an emerald crystal sits within her black hair.  Green eyes and a near black lips smile and seduce them.   “Please come in and become comfortable.  I was just putting away the last of my research books.”   And with a gentle and eleigant wave of her fingers she has the book close and float to a resting place on the small table near a reading chair.

“Researching?” asks Ayru.

“Manifest Zones.  Specifically that to Xoriat and Shavarath.   Chaos and War go hand in hand.”

“Is this what you believe is causing the New Water?” asks Tyson.

“I believe matters little.  I cannot stop the ebb and flow of the planes.  Nor would I.   Please sit.”

If Tyson is uncomfortable with the obvious flirtation he doesn’t show it.  Ayru doesn’t care for it.  Flirtation and sex is the tools of the rich and morally depraved.  They sit down.

“Green and black.   Is this due to you affiliation with the Claw?” Ayru asks hoping to get her off her game.

“Merely a means to an end.  Tyson…. That is your name….. would understand that I’m sure.”

“There things I would never do to gain a mere advantage.   But please… we degress, I would like to ask you some questions.”

“Anytime my dear –dear inquisitive.   Or is it Master Inquisitive?”   Her eyes attempt to burn into his.

“Inquisitive Murray works.  I am here looking for several groups of people believed to be here- in Yrlag.  I have been further told you have a keen insight to Yrlag and may be able to help me.”

“Uhhhhmmmm.   Perhaps I can help you…. Or even  ..Ayru.   For a protector you have beautiful skin.”

Ayru finds herself being distracted by this unwanted attention now. “ I am here merely as a friend to Inquisitive Muttay.”

“Are you aware that the Emerald Claw doesn’t me to speak to you.  Is there a reason for this?”

“Power.” She purrs.

“Meaning?”

“Knowledge is power and I have as you said, a great deal of knowledge which means power here.  Few understand what is happening here.  Fewer that have not lost their minds in the process.  Who do you seek?

“Gussa Viewfinder.”

For a moment Durress becomes serious then smiles and looks away.  “Ah…. Gussa.   Do you realize she is more than a follower of the Blood of Vol but also a Claw member?   The Emerald Claw like to recruit from the Vol followers.  Yes.  Yes she is around here, seeking her immortality without giving up her soul.”

“Do you know where she is specifically?”

“She may be at the lighthouse with Vollax or she may be in one of her several warehouses and safe houses.  She could even be in New Water or The Hidden.”

“If you had to guess?” demands Ayru a little more harshly than needed.

“There is a warehouse in low town where she sorts her goods from the New Water ventures.

“Do you recognize any more of these people?” and Tyson pulls out his journal.  She motions for him to sit next to her.  When he doesn’t, she gets up and makes a point of having the slit of her robe go by Tyson’s face.  As she sits she smiles at Ayru.

“There, now let me see….” And leans into Tyson body to body.   Tyson isn’t effected by her which impresses Ayru.  

“hah.   You seek dangerous people Master Inquisitive Murray.   This one, Shado Raven, is a necromancer of high level.  She worked for the Karnnathi government experimenting on creating powerful undead agents.   She avoids me so I cannot say if she still retains her soul or is an undead herself.”

Turn a few pages she stops.  “These warforged are amazing.  Truth was so intelligent but RAF so belligerent and Zap so evil.  So extremely different from each other. “

“What can you tell me of the warforged named Truth?” asks Ayru.

“A scholar also.  He studied the Draconic Prophecy however.  I believe he knew the Hidden and New Water were coming before anyone here did.  He sought me out for information also.  Thus in part why Vollax tried to kill him and may have by influencing Zap.”

“What did he have to do with the noblewoman Silvermane?”

“Noblewoman?”  and Durress giggles quietly but in a way that makes one uneasy.  Tyson wonders if her time researching Xoriat is affecting her mind also.   “The Noble you say.  Truth was seen with her many times.   There are rumors the Claw killed her out of retaliation for Truth’s interference and other’s saw the goblins did for the similar reasons.  She had her secrets and they caught up with her one way or another.”

“Thank you for your time.”

“Anytime…. And I do mean anytime.”

Outside-

“That was disgusting!” snarls Ayru.

“I had hoped for more information also.”

With her face reddened in furry she glares silently at him and walk the rest of the way back in silence.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
06   EMERALD CLAW AT LAST
SEGMENT 139
“ GUSSA’S WAREHOUSE”
10/05/17

LHARVION 24, 1000

Low Town or the slums of the town of Yrlag is mainly run by the goblins.   It is on the main land but very muddy and unkempt.   Before the group reaches the worst of it, the shanty town, they arrive at the warehouse on the edge of the docks and swamp mainland.  The dock structure has two warehouses.  One larger which the group chooses to explore first.

The doors are locked.  Ayru takes a bit of time but opens the front double doors to the warehouse.  Inside are many crates and drums.   Kyr, less moral than the others, begins to search through the crates .  When asked what he is doing, he replies “ Looking for good  goodies.” 

Kyr finds many artifacts found from the New Water ruins and possibly even from The Hidden.  The Emerald Claw has been busy.  Having no idea what some of the items do he collects them based entirely by appearance.  A strange wand with multiple gems built into multiple warped thin pieces of wood (Wand of Non-Prediction 10 different possible attacks) and a cape with a strange brightly colored butterfly (cape of polymorph-  1 use-  wraps around body like a cocoon and literally polymorphs you into something).

He finds a three foot tall statue made of green marble.  It has a tentacle face and wings.  The wings are wrapped about its body as for protection.  Kyr feels kinship to it and wants to take it but it is far to heavy to carry.  The others are not up to helping.   They are not here to steal but to find Gussa.   Undaunted, Kyr continues to search.   He finds a broken statue of a naked man.  Taking it piece by piece out of the crate he tries to assemble it.  Strangely, the heart is missing.   There is literally a missing piece that is perfectly shaped like a human heart missing from the damaged chest section.

He likes both of these so much he marks them with his arcane mark and hopes to retrieve them later.

Feldrix steps outside to watch for anyone coming.  He sees and hears no one.  Zig checks out an office room.  As he does he spots the door exiting here is slightly ajar.   As he is about to say something a rush of green, grey and black leaps onto a table and drives into him.   A half dozen goblins (The Web) attack through here.  “Kill the geek- Eat the meat” calls out the lead goblin as he eyes Tyson turning in surprise.

The rear backdoor now opens and a dozen more goblins rush in.  Feldrix steps back inside quickly.  Kyr and Tyson try to fend off the goblins.  This allows Zigland to drop back.  He pulls out a potion and launches it at the largest group of goblins.  The alchemy fire bursts suddenly scattering the goblins.

“Hug the Walls-  The Keeper calls-  Burning are our balls!” their leader screeches as the fire rolls over his legs and feet.

They try to recoop but now Kyr summons a distorted ape with patches of fur and small fingers that grow from the hairless sections.  

“Flee Flee Flee-  It’s a big Monkey-  It will kill you and me!”

The goblins (some still on fire or smoldering) flee back the way they came.

The group chase them and run directly into Gussa’s trap.  In the smaller warehouse was the Emerald Claw.  Several soldiers, a cleric and some zombies begin to cross the dock to attack.  Feldrix, having no fear of the zombies and Claw moves into point.   This is the first cleric of the Emerald Claw he has faced and only fears if there is a battle of wills but instead is struck by a blinding and painful ray of light.  Smoking and with Elderich flames and energy on him, the undead honor guard takes cover back into the warehouse that is slowly burning from the alchemy fire.

This forces the other four to attack instead.  Kyr calls up more summoned creatures that are twisted by his connection to The Hidden and Xoriat.  He has them concentrate on the greatest threat- the dwarven cleric.  The zombies are slow and easy to deal with.  The soldiers not so.

Tyson catches one of them inferring to Feldrix as one of the 387.  What is it with the 387?!?   The Emerald Claw seem to know much more about him than he does.  This irritates him and it will be resolved as soon as he can.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
07   EMERALD CLAW ON THE MOVE
SEGMENT 140
“Full Disclosure ”
10/24/17

LHARVION 25, 1000

Tyson has his usual coffee and paper but barely reads it as he watches for possible attacks from the Claw.  The knight also is very watchful for any dangers.  Soon Ayru comes out and followed by Zig (early for him) and Kyr.

“I’m glad we are all up and ready early.  We need to talk…. As a group.” Says Tyson with no room for debate.

“I just want-“ begins the changeling.

“You can cook later.  First we talk.”

Zig and Kyr pull up chairs and sit.  Feldrix remains standing.

“May I begin?” asks Ayru.

Tyson motions for her to begin.  He will be patient so long as he gets results.

“Feldrix….. what happened last night?  I have never seen you flee a fight.  You seemed fine.”

“I… was not.  When I met…. Zigland…. I was under…. The control of a …. Cleric.   I made…. The mistake of thinking… he would not…. Do that do me.  I swore…. To always avoid that.   I thought I could… reach him first.   I did not…. Expect a power that…. Would hurt me… so.”

“I had seen the flash.  I believe it was a Searing Ray.  Focused positive energy.  So potent, it hurts the living from the intense amount of energy it gives but to undead, it is extremely destructive.”

“Yes…. I believe it was that.”

“You looked…. Good for taking a life ray.” Smirks Kyr.

“It did not…. Harm my armor.   But the body… within…. Burned.  Burned badly.”

“But when we came in to check on you, you were fine.” Questions Ayru.

“I have…. Unique items.  A cursed item….. but wholesome…. For my…. Kind I used.”

“He has a belt of harming.   It was messed up during construction so it releases negative energy instead.  So it actually repairs him.” Says Zig.  Feldrix nods his thanks.   Talking is hard for him and wears him down some.

“You reacted to the number 387 when we saw the half-orc sorcerer and twice the Emerald Claw have referred to you as one of the 387.   Is this a number of your group?  A military group?”

“Yes.   My entire… division…. Was killed.  We were buried…. In vault 387.  When I was…. Given a second life….chance…. I and others that survived …. The process were referred to as …. The 387.”

“Any connection to the Claw?”

“Not… that I…. know of.”

“Just how old are you?” asks Ayru.

“You have many questions…. Within…. The questions.  Let me…. Tell you…. About my life.”

He begins with his childhood, his family and friends, especially his best friend Collin Downing.   Then with the war, he joined as all Karrnathi of age had to.  He was killed.  He was brought back to life by a powerful necromancer using new experimental magics.  These gave him freewill.  He even talks about the incident when he was trapped for years and only recently found and released.   How he wandered and was made a prisoner until Zigland tricked the man.

When down, everyone there can sense a change in the knight.  A sorrow and ….fear?

“I now…. Fear my end…. My destruction.   I have three things…. I hold with great honor and of meaning to me.  If I am destroyed…. Can you…. Find my… descendants…..”

Before he can finish his request, Zig is quick to agree.   His impulsiveness continues to annoy the Inquisitive but he would have agreed to it anyway.   They agree that if he is destroyed, they will return his journal, his sword and a scroll case with a letter he had written.

Tyson is content with this but the name Downing is bothering him.   Feldrix’s childhood name means something to him but he can’t place it just now.

“And yourself Tyson….. can I ask you something that I feel needs to be addressed more thoroughly?”

Surprised and intrigued, he motions for her to ask away.  “This Gussa seems more dangerous than you thought.   What of her team?   What of the other team?”

Tyson exhales and pulls out his journal.  He goes over it person by person.  Interviews given and questions to be asked.  Instead of saying anything about the Dark lanterns, he merely refers to Breland.  Then it hits him.  He flips through his notes.  Downing.

“Downing is on my list.” States Tyson.  “can you describe your friend to me?” he asks of Feldrix.   The description is close enough.  This Downing may be a relative of his childhood friend.  “Eberron is a small world after all.”

Tyson stares at Kyr.  The strange summoner fidgets under his look.   This is another discussion that has gone too long without being had.   “Kyr….. it appears you are a specialist in summoning.  But just what are you-“

“Trouble” declares the knight as he pulls out his sword.

A large group of Black and green cloaked men are moving towards them.  Most carry a shield and flail.  One is a possible mage.

Kyr stands up and calls out a series of strange harsh (inhumanly hard) words and a blast of fire erupts from him and destroys the tightly clustered Claw members before they exit the bridge leading to them.

He blows off his hands like blowing off dust and smiles.  A humorous shrug of his shoulders stops all conversation.  He walks away whistling and Zig sees an opportunity to sneak off and cook breakfast with the halflings.

Sighing at another moment of not getting answers about the possible insane new “member” of their group, Tyson and Ayru go to check on the bodies.  The honor knight watches over them and the entrance to the restaurant.

“Look at this.” Says the protective half-elf.  She holds up a piece of paper that she found on the possible mage or necromancer.

Tyson looks at it closely before touching it.  He then takes it and slowly and cautiously opens the folded up paper.   

“huuurmmm….”

“What is it?”

“A shopping list.   They were building something.   Something big.”

“Get the others….. the list is a receipt from Gunther’s.  I know where it is and it may lead us to Gussa or at least our would be killers.

Wood, Nails, Tar, Tarps, Casks, Tools, Clothes, Chalk, Chains………


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 141
“GUNTHER’S”
10/24/17

LHARVION 25, 1000

Tyson’s many walks are not wasteful.  He has walked the docks to learn where things are.  Things lead to people.  People lead to clues.  Clues lead to answering questions.   All of this is through knowledge.  And as Durress suggested, knowledge is power.

Before lunch, Tyson and Ayru have walked to Gunther’s.   It is a warehouse / store that caters to adventurers and explorers now.

They reach the store and see a sign saying it is closed.  NOTHING closes here….. nothing.   Slowing down and preparing for trouble, they walk to the door and stand to either side of it.  They can hear activity inside.  Moving around and of all things- a joyful whistling.

Tyson knocks on the door.  The whistling stops.  Silence.  Ayru knocks now.  “We are closed!  Come back in a week.” Declares someone inside.

Tyson knocks again.  “We wanted to ask some questions….” Begins the inquisitive.

As Ayru moves before the door to kick it in a loud growl and Hurrumph can be heard.  “Just a moment.  Just a damned moment.” Grumbles a voice from inside.

A hobgoblin with deep scars on his left shoulder and arm answers the door.   “I have no supplies and as such I am closed.   Nothing with arrive until next month….. in the first week.”

“We came because of this.” Declares Ayru as Tyson holds up the receipt.

“Yes yes.   I had it delivered two weeks ago.   It’s why I’m closed.   It’s why I’m off to visit friends on the coast.

“It didn’t come.” Bluffs the protector.

Silence.    “What do you mean it didn’t?!?” squeals the hobgoblin.  Visions of his vacation quickly leave his mind.  He knows who ordered those supplies.  They are here to kill him.   “They should have arrived there already!   I had hired three men to do it!”

“Where?” asks Tyson seeing an address coming.   Can it really be this easy wonders the inquisitive.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
07   EMERALD CLAW ON THE MOVE
SEGMENT 142
“SECRET CLAW WAREHOUSE”
10/24/17

LHARVION 25, 1000

The instructions lead them into the swamp between Yrlag and the New Water edge.   After gathering up the others, they head there with all of their gear.  Kyr holds back.  He continues his strange mannerisms but Tyson is fully aware he is trying to avoid talking about himself.  Fine for now.  Gussa Viewfinder is the current top target of interest.

It is late afternoon when they find the ruins of the warehouse in the swamp.  Most likely it once was built and run by House Tharashk to collect and sort Eberron Dragonshards.  How long it has been abandoned is uncertain.  But it has been a while.  Sections have collapsed but cleared by the Claw.  Most of it has vegetation and moss / mold growing unrestricted on it.  But it is hidden in the swamp.

Tyson, having talked to the druid coming here and spoken to the local guides is learning basic tracking and does what he can here.  Several very large wheeled carts have been here.  They left several days (?) ago and seem headed to the New Water.  Very large clawed footprints seem to be the beasts of burden pulling the carts.  Many medium sized humanoid foot prints are in the soft and damp vegetation.  

They split into two teams.  Zigland and Feldrix take one side to what appears to be the main entrance and Tyson, Ayru and Kyr take the collapsed area what was a work bay.   

Tyson notes the many signs of construction working with wood.  He also sees large rib bones over four feet long!   What were these used for?  Kyr moves towards the entrance to the main building.

Feldrix and the changeling cook find themselves in an office area.  It has not been an office for years however.   There are signs of things being moved and cleaned.   Some recent food supplies can be found also.  Very recent.

“Beware…. Zig…land.   Someone… was here… recently.” Warns the skeleton warrior. 

“I know what I’m doing.” He blurts out with a thumbs up.

Outside, on the otherside of the exterior wall Kyr smells…. Rot.   Fleshy rot.   He doesn’t think much about it and enters the building.   He hears something inside in the dark.  

Then the Emerald Claw soldiers rush out at both groups.  Kyr, already aware of the danger (but didn’t share it) summons up a spell to slow down the attack.  Black Tentacles erupt from the wood and stone fittings.  Though, unlike the typical Evard’s Black Tentacle spell…. These rubbery and spongy tentacles have many red and blue eyes on them that blink slowly and mouths with tongues that flick in and out.   The Claw members caught in them are horrified as the tentacles “taste” them by licking them.

The remaining soldiers attack.  Feldrix bottle necks them in a door way and stabs away at their bodies as they try to get in.  Zig also stabs with his sword and uses more acid potions.  Ayru does her best to contain the soldiers on their side as they move around the horror Kyr has first summoned.  Now he summons more creatures to attack.  

Then the source of the rotting smell arrives- a Carrion Golem.  Kyr summons a second ape-like aberration that attacks it.  Tyson is driven back and away from the others as he fights off a lone soldier.  The inquisitive is not a melee expert and finds himself hard-pressed to defend himself only from the swinging flail and pushing shield.

In the end, the Claw is defended and the summoned creatures retract.


----------



## megamania

Gussa's swampland warehouse ruins....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
07   EMERALD CLAW ON THE MOVE
SEGMENT 143
“ALLOSAURUS aka CRESTED TOOTH”
10/27/17

LHARVION 25, 1000

“Now what?” asks Zig.

“What-tut-tut indeed” echoes (sorta) Kyr as he remembers the obsidian man…… bummer.

“To begin with, where do these tracks lead and what made them?” answers Ayru.

“Agreed.” Replies the inquisitive.

An hour later they come to a clearing where the New Water begins.   “No way to track them now.” Comments the Changeling as he looks at the oily dark blue water.

“No need.” Answers Tyson as he steps carefully into the water.  “Other groups will be our tracks.”

“I do not….  Understand.” Says the honor guard.

“As we encounter other groups we can ask them if they have seen a large cart caravan pulled by huge creatures with clawed feet.  The caravan members will be dressed in green and black and be unfriendly to outsiders.”

“Unfriendly….. funny.” The undead almost laughs.

“On that note-   maybe follow the carnage.” Offers Zig.

“Carnage…. Unmanaged carnage….” Mumbles the summoner.

They walk on then, into New Water with the oily dark blue water with multi-colored beads seetled on the floor.

The first group they encounter,  three hobgoblins (one on a gurney) did see such a caravan in the distance.  They point directly behind them then move on as the injured member coughs up some blood.  Zig gives them a potion to help with the injuries.

A second group has not seen any such caravan but witnessed a large creature, a giant lizard on two feet, attack a group.  They avoided (fled) the creature before being seen.

A third group tries to avoid them but can not.   The poor kobolds are slowed by the water as it is waist deep to them.    They saw a large flying strange creature three days ago near the wall of black glass.  They also saw a tall rampaging beast attack a large group of humans and dwarves.   There was a caravan with unusual large wagons being pulled towards the NE corner of The Hidden.

Tyson thanks them and offers a silent prayer to them (something few know- he is a follower of The Traveler) and waves as they leave.

Late afternoon they spot something in the near distance.   It is big and seems to be moving quickly towards them.

“I…. don’t like …this.” Says the knight as he enters a battle stance.

“It looks like….. a running on two legs lizard.” Adds Ayru.

“Sword tooth?   Maybe a Crested Tooth….” Quietly mumbles the changeling.”

“A what?” asks Tyson preparing his bow.

“I spent some time in the Talenta Plains with the halflings.   They feared a creature…. A dinosaur that lived near the jungles but came into the fields to feed.    The biggest of these was called a Sword Tooth.  Morgrave renamed them Tyrannosaurus Rex.   The King of Thunder Lizards.”

“Dan Dan of the jungle…. Friend to you and me….   Was dangerous?” giggles the summoner whom is clearly becoming more unhinged by the day.

“Very.”

“And the Crested Tooth?”  asks Ayru eyeing the creature that is clearly headed their way.

“Morgrave calls them Allosaurus.   Not as big as the T-Rex but still dangerous.   They had boney crests over their eyes for protection.”

“Crested Tooth it is.” Comments Tyson with his very keen eyes.

The blue creature rushes at them and they dodge it as best as they can.   It stands over twelve feet and with its long tail exceeds twenty feet in length.  The large mouth nearly makes contact several times.  As it turns and twists in a circle the tail whips about creating a possible threat of being swatted and tripped.

“Enough” declares the knight whom steps in and under it mouth.  Feldrix thrusts straight up blindly and amazes everyone as he strikes it in the soft area of the jaw and drives the sword into the brain.  (nat 20 and confirmed with a nat 20=  auto kill house rules)

“Impressive” comments Tyson from a safer distance.


----------



## megamania

Allosaurus  attack


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
07   EMERALD CLAW ON THE MOVE
SEGMENT 144
“ICONIC LANDMARK”
10/27/17

LHARVION 26, 1000

Last night did not go well.   They never found a land mass to lay on.    They found a piece of drifting material (maybe a rowboat or raft?) and slept on this two at a time.   This was disappointing to Zig and Kyr as they had hoped to have “Hiddenbutter”.  Zig has mixed the ground pit with butter to have a better easier “experience” when ingesting the drug.  Tyson would be unimpressed if he knew.   As it was, he was wondering why both Zig and Kyr insisted on taking an Allosaurus’ tooth for each of them.  Trophy or spell component? 

Warily they move on and see something in the morning.   Something large and ribbed.  Getting closer, Tyson recognizes it as one of the first iconic landmarks in New Water.  The skeletal remains of a colossal red dragon.   Unlikely, but possibly the same that attacked Yrlag.  (it is the same)

As they move closer to check it out they see others are here also.   A large group of hobgoblins.

The group come by the skeletons from the tail section.  The hobgoblins are near the stomach area.

“Stop.” Calls out a hobgoblin in gobliniod.   Most of the group speak gobliniod and stop to stare.

“We have come while traveling only.  We mean no harm but will defend ourselves.” Calls out Tyson.

Kyr spots something moving on the white bleached bones of the dragon and watches it carefully.

“As will we.”  Declares a leader dressed slightly differently.   Possibly a cleric.

In common, Zig calls to them.  “Have you seen the Emerald Claw come through here?”

Tyson and Ayru both turn and stare at the changeling.  They had agreed not to refer them as Emerald Claw.  Zig smiles.  “Well?”

In broken common, “We has seen them.   They travel in a big group going to The Hidden.”

Kyr spots the movement again.  Beetles.   They look alike but each of a set and uniform color.  Green, yellow, red, blue and orange.   He searches his hip pack until he finds an empty jar and moves to collect some.

“Claw had undead things pulling their wagons.”  The leader points to what everyone understands is the south or south east.

Having collected two green, a blue and a yellow into his jar, Kyr stares at his find while the conversation continues.   “Bugs.  Bugs of the Dragon.”

Clan Tarkeen watches the group as they leave.   Once out of earshot, the cleric smiles and addresses her clan.  “The fools go to their deaths and destruction.”


----------



## megamania

The colossal remains of the Red Dragon


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
07   EMERALD CLAW ON THE MOVE
SEGMENT 145
“HOWLS IN THE NIGHT and GHOULS IN THE NIGHT”
10/27/17

LHARVION 26, 1000

It is now late evening and the group is tired.   Them slept little the night before and it looks bad for finding shelter tonight.

Then comes the first howl.  It is in the distance.  The howl is not that of a wolf or dog.  It is deeper.  The group stops and listens carefully to it.

“ow-ow-owwwwl who-who-wo-wllllllllll .” mimics the summoner.   More stares from Tyson and Ayru.

They continue with their weapons drawn and ready for anything…. Even dinosaurs.

Before too long, they see the source of the noise-  large horse sized dogs with long quills on their shoulders and hips.  Howlers.

Feldrix draws three of them onto him while the fourth circles to attack the others.  Quills stab at the knight but with no flesh, they do little to nothing to him.  The battle goes back and forth just the same.  

In the end, the group wins.  Healing potions for everyone (well—the living ones anyway).

LHARVION 28, 1000
They feel they are getting closer to the Claw caravan.  Recent eye witnesses saw them just one day away.  

Near dark, they spot a dock and building.   There was a group of adventurers that suggested they saw a caravan stopped at a cabin that survived the New Water transformation.   This could be the spot.

Carefully they climb onto the dock and look around.   The windows have been blackened.  On closer inspection, Tyson notes they are blackened from the outside.  Zig wipes a “smiley” face in the window.   Smiling he turns and is about to show what he did when something hisses and slaps against the window.  The smile is gone instantly.

“Something…. Is inside.” Feldrix answers in a flat monotone voice.

“Why is the door….. glued?” asks Ayru as she looks it over.

A window breaks and a sickly green tongue snakes out.   It retracts and an arm comes out.  It is a green tinted pale with black claws.  Ayru slams it and it retracts quickly.  Zig activates a glowing potion and releases it into the broken window.

An eruption of hisses and scampering bodies can be seen.   “Ghouls.” Answers Feldrix.

“It appears the Claw left us a gift.”  Adds Tyson.

The creatures begin to pound on the walls.

“Zig-   got any fire potions?” asks Tyson.

They set the building on fire and wait at the windows.   Many of the undead flesh-eaters die by fire.  Others tear through the walls or find and break out through the windows only to shot or gutted by the group.

“You know…. I’m kinda tired of the Claw at this point.” Says Zig looking at the burning building.


----------



## megamania

Howlers attack.....


----------



## megamania

Burn the undead !!!!


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
07   EMERALD CLAW ON THE MOVE
SEGMENT 146
“HIDDEN BUTTER”
10/31/17

LHARVION 28, 1000

Zig and Kyr wait for Tyson and Ayru to fall asleep in the small shed also on the deck.  Before leaving Yrlag, Zig had crushed more of the pits then mixed it into a butter.   He hoped this may help control the amount of a “vision” he would have.

Kyr is happy to take the biggest piece of cracker with the most Hidden Butter on it.   They sit back and smirk and suppress giggles as they enjoy getting one up on the two “adults” of the group.  Feldrix doesn’t interfere.  He is aware of many that used dreamlily in a way that allowed to them to touch inner magical contact.    Others that went too far but his friend is not at that point.  He hopes he never does.

There is no high anymore.   Zig is uncertain if this is normal.  He is not one to take drugs so much of this is new to him.  Slowly he closes his eyes and begins to dream.

It is dark.  More than likely underground.  Looking around you enter a large featureless room.  There are no creatures or people within it but there are shadows on the walls.  Dancing shadows.  Gaunt creatures with tentacles on their shoulders dance and twirl.  A large floating ball or blob also seems to dance about.  Smaller tentacles sprout from its top.   Smaller blobs with long tentacles that seem to drag on the ground swoosh and swirl about.   The dance is eerie but you can not take your eyes off of it.

Kyr takes longer to sleep.   He is so looking forward to seeing his daddy again.   He does eventually fall asleep.  The air is damp and dark.  A strong smell like sweat and BO hangs in the air.  You open your eyes slowly and a large squid headed creature looks into your eyes as it leans over you.  It communicates with you but you see no mouth and hear nothing with your ears.  It speaks to your mind…. With it’s own mind.

“Release the Dragon Bane…. Release the Dragon Fear.  Kill the dragons.  Only when they are all dead can you and your father be joined…. Your new father.

Kyr awakens briefly then smiles and lets out a happy sigh and goes back to sleep.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
07   EMERALD CLAW ON THE MOVE
SEGMENT 147
“CRACK IN THE GLASS”
10/31/17

BARRAKAS   1, 1000

It is near dusk as the group spots a large landmass….. very large.

Towers of glass that stab the sky reflect the strange star light and stranger moon  (light is given off but there is no visible moon).  There are now slight currents within the water.  These currents move away from the direct the group is moving to.

“Is that…. The Hidden?” asks Zigland.

“dah-dah-dah….” Stutters the summoner.  (daddy)

“The wall that surrounds it anyway.   Are those campfires within it?”  adds the Inquisitive.

“Several….. fires.” Concurs the knight.

“Enough for a large caravan to camp by.” Adds the protector.

“Maybe…. Auser can help….” Offers Kyr.

“Who?   What is an Auser?” asks the changeling cook.

“Auser….. is my pet raven.”

“More secrets Kyr.” States Tyson with obvious distain for the strange most likely insane summoner.  Insane and dangerous.

“No secret.  No one ever asked me about her.” 

“so….. now I am asking.  Who or what is Auser the raven?” demands Tyson while watching over the summoner’s shoulder- at the campfires.

“A familiar I would presume.” Interrupts Ayru.

“I want him to answer.” Says Tyson with an angry undercurrent.   The more the summoner says, the better a read he will get on the mage.

The summoner clicks his tongue and raises his arm to offer a landing site.  Shortly, a strange black raven flies down.   Tyson swears he saw a third eye on the side of its skull.   More mutations.

Shortly the raven takes to the sky once more and flies towards the camp fires.  Kyr is getting a mental image of what the raven sees with its eyes.

The New Water surrounds a peninsula of black glass.  The glass is cracked in two by crevasse that goes deep into a jungle – like valley.   There are four large fires that are located along the edges of this crack.  Many people, possibly two dozen, are here along with one very large cart.  A huge creature of burden is on the other side of the cart.

Kyr tells the group about this much.   If the raven and he saw more, he doesn’t tell about it. 

“Get closer then summon…. Critters?” asks the changeling.

“How do we attack them from both sides of the crevasse?” asks Ayru.

“How many invisibility potions do you have?” asks Tyson.

Everyone is speaking at once.  

“What other spells do you have?” asks Feldrix of Kyr.

“Many” and with that the summoner moves away.  Zig turns invisible then begins to fly up.

Ayru points at them with frustration and anger.  “It is done.” Says Tyson as he turns and makes way for the closest opening through the glass where the summoner is headed.

Almost as if it were planned,  Zig begins to drop acidic bombs onto the largest cluster of soldiers and Kyr sends in a mutated dire wolf.   As the wolf gets close he summons a thick fog.  

“He…lacks ….planning” says the undead warrior as he and the remaining two move towards the parked caravan wagon.

The summoned beast can not fully attack now but neither can the Emerald Claw members.  The acid potions are causing a great deal of confusion on the other side of the crack.  Everyone is looking around for the attackers but not looking up.  Good for Zig.  

A few soldiers fall over the edge as they try to escape the acid and burns.  One leader, a cleric, spots Zig and summons a spiritual weapon to attack him.

To the side, the Claw members watching over the caravan wagon are attempting to leave.  Tyson attempts to climb onto the wagon but he not the physical type.   Ayru is trying to track all of the activity.  Feldrix is trying to reach the caravan but in his armor he is slow.  Kyr, mentally commanding his wolf to finish off everyone in the small crystal walled space now follows the others.   Zig’s acid attacks are killing off many of the claw members.

Kyr summons up a distorted gorilla whom attacks the wheel of the wagon.  Tyson climbs up onto the wagon finally but unluckily for him three men rush him and drive him into the water.

The cleric within the wagon begins to attack the summoned monstrousity.   A small fire breaks out on the wagon and then all-hell breaks out.  Kyr summons up another creature that falls through the canvas roof.  This bear hits the floor then suddenly bursts into a pile of walking and growling tentacles.

A soldier attacks the gorilla.  For its attempt, the soldier loses his head as the creature stuffs it into the spokes of the large wheels just as the wagon begins to move forward.

Zig finishes with his last men as several flee into the darkness.  Some succeed…. Others fall over the cliffs edge or into the glass shards.

The cleric fighting the “bear” damages it greatly before the gorilla blindly reaches into an open window and nearly catches the cleric.  Scared and trapped, he tries to fight off the summoned creatures.  He is nearly saved as more soldiers arrive.  The gorilla “places” more heads and body parts into the moving spokes.

This only leaves the three men that are attacking Tyson.   He is on full defensive and even then takes many hard hits from their flails and shields.  Feldrix attempts to rush through several shards of glass and instead becomes wedged in.  His armor makes an ear jarring screech before his forward momentum stops.

Ayru tries to push the knight through but can not.  Kyr, powering up tries to help.  By time he is free, Tyson has been forced to flee the action.  He takes healing potions quickly as the others take down the soldiers.

“Easy easy quite pleasy.” Says the summoner.

“Next?”

“I saw ropes on the other side leading down into the crack….. into The Hidden.


----------



## megamania

"The Crack"


----------



## megamania

Beast of Burden


----------



## megamania

Some of the Claw members in a pocket of glass


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 148
“Guards and Guardians”
11/03/17

BARRAKAS   2, 1000

Having rested above, the group awakes and looks out into The Hidden.

The deep valley is filled with jungle, waterways and ruins.   Miles of it in each direction.  It is all encased by glass shard walls with small points of water coming through.    Near the center are two black highly-reflective globes.  They float very high in the sky.

Checking the ropes leading down for strength, Ayru nods a yes.  Feldrix wants to go first as he fears if he slips he may hurt others.   Plus he is certain there will be guards at the bottom.

“Guards?” says Zig as he edges up to the cliff.   “Yup.” He smiles as he pulls out a potion.   Four guards and they are close together near the end of the rope.  Kyr wants to go quicker and is impatient.  Kyr is given a potion of spider-climb and down he goes without fear or pause of going over the edge.

The men and woman below call out in pain as the acid hits them.    Weakened, they are no threat as the warrior and summoner reach them.   The camp is easily searched.   Little of use is here.

Water.

Water is everywhere.   Dozens of small waterfalls can be seen and more heard.  They come mainly from small cracks in the glass.  Bigger falls rush forth from separations of the glass shards.    The ground is soft and water is just below the surface.   The five colors of the beads are in greater quantities here.  They cover the floor of the water ways with in many cases over a foot of color.   Worse, the water depth is uncertain.    Sometimes it is the usual foot to eighteen inches and sometimes it is over four feet deep.

These make for ideal conditions for surprise attacks by things under the water.

Kyr collects samples of the leaves here.  They are emerald green five armed maple leaves with red, green, blue, yellow and orange boils on the top surface.

It is not long before they learn what kind of creatures live here.

Ayru and Tyson spot a medium sized lizard watching them from ahead.  It tilts its head like a dog may watching and listening to them.

“I don’t like this.  It looks….. intelligent.” Says Tyson.

“Worse….   Looks like raptors.” Says Zig recalling his days in Talenta once again.  “Fast, sneaky and they like ambushes.”

Kyr has wandered away from them to look for the fruit Zig uses for his “Hidden Butter.”   As he looks he hears a soft hoot and a whistle.  Curious, he pushes the plants apart and…..  tentacled lizards attack!  Two from the right, two from the left and one straight ahead that was distracting them.  The summoner takes repeated slaps from the reaching tentacles.   Their bites also do damage.

Zig throws more acid potions at them which makes them screech loudly and begin to back off.   The secondary burns however kill them.


----------



## megamania

Raptor attack..... mutated raptors that is.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 149
“Glow Bug Centipedes”
11/03/17

BARRAKAS   3, 1000

Tyson is no expert tracker but when following twenty plus men and women marching it helps him.   Sleep was not great for them.   The ground remained warm and damp…. Very organic to them  Ayru swore it breathed at times.   But nothing disturbed them which was good.   Zig thought about his Hidden Butter but decided to wait.  Kyr pouts and goes to sleep thinking of tentacles and hugs.  He is disturbed for sure.

They are walking through a shallow waterway.   They are in the shadow of the cliff wall which shades them and reduces the light.   They enter a wide pool of water with several water falls or rapids that lead into it.  Within the darker areas of the vegetation Tyson spots a flash of blue light.

Feldrix wishes to inspect it first feeling he can withstand an attack better than the others.  He steps down onto the pool and finds there is a serious current and under tow here.  He loses his footing and finds himself being gently swept down the water way.  His armored body gets caught up in mangroo tree-like roots of a blue bush.

The source of the blue flash- now a lighter blue appears.  Four very long centipedes burst out of the brush.   Though they do not seem to swim well, they float on the water’s surface easily and plow into the trapped knight with great force.

Ayru and Zig jump into the water to help him and either are forced to stop or fall or slide down the water way while on her feet.   Tyson looks to take the long way around by hopping from “dry” ground to “dry” ground.

Kyr.

Kyr is looking for berries to find his father…. Or at least what he believes is his father.   

Suddenly the centipedes begin to strobe black-white-black-white which hurts Tyson’s eyes as he misfires his arrows.    Feldrix eventually gets his feet under him once more and he stands up right.   Ayru and he begin to attack by sword and short spear rapidly.    Either the creatures die or are swept away.

Seeing what Kyr is doing, Ayru slowly makes her way to him and spins him around and she decks him.  He falls into the water with a bloody nose.  “Wha-wha-whah……”

“If I ever see you doing that again when a member of the team is in danger….”  She holds up the spear in a threatening manner.


----------



## megamania

Prismatic large monstrous centipedes.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 150
“Skeletal Blue Dragon”
11/03/17

BARRAKAS   3, 1000

“I believe it was them.” Answers Tyson as he warily leans over a section of gently moving water.  “The stuff here that passes as grass has been mashed down and recently.    Either by a very large creature or a large number of smaller ones.”

“Many of those strange beetles around here.” Observes Ayru.    Throughout the valley known as The Hidden, they have seen the strange brightly colored beetles.   Kyr has shown some special interest in them in the past few days.

Spotting a clearing ahead they follow the stream to it.   A large pool of water with…..  a gargantuan dragon skeleton in it.

“Dragons don’t seem to do well here.” Comments Zig as he wades to it.

“Careful.   That is exactly why I don’t like it here.”  Adds Tyson.

“I do.” Whispers the summoner.

“I do not… see how…. It was killed.” Comments Feldrix of the 387.

“Magic?” suggests Ayru.

Zig checks on Kyr.  “I want another….ugh… trophy.” 

Kyr works on pulling a tooth and finally does.

Tyson  is not impressed by this disrespect of such a powerful creature.

“What….type is it?” asks Feldrix.

“A blue.   A Blue dragon.” Answers Ayru.

Moving along, they come across a structure within another large pool of water close by.   An entrance leading to the underground.

Zigland, ever fearless and impulsive, rushes up to it.

A few loss items are found.  A coin purse and a dagger.   The dagger has a faint wavy flame symbol (E Claw but worn).   There is a rope anchored to a piton here.  The rope leads down into the underground area.

Smiling, Zig grabs the rope and begins to go down.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 151
“Background Events”
11/03/17

BARRAKAS   2, 1000

“They are close.  Closer every day.”  

The half-orc sorcerer speaks to her air elemental aid.

“Tarkandarque will want to know.   They are now in The Hidden.”   She lies back and crosses her legs and sips from her red liquid drink.

“Adoo, please have Garross come here.   I need him for a special mission.”    The only hint of her aid leaving is the slight ripple and flicker of the lit candles in her scrying room.  Deros Frist returns to her crystal viewing ball with a curious smile on her face.

===============================================================================

“Lord Spyder…. I have news from Yrlag.” Whispers the goblin kneeling before another goblin in nobleman level clothes.

The leading goblin turns slowly and gently closes the book he was holding and looking at.  (strangely enough, the leader of The Web is illiterate).  “What news do you bring?”

“The egg….. it is missing.”  He swallows hard.  “The compound is emptied of the living.   All goblins…. Dead.”

=============================================================================

Auteetoo and Fraise have been running for a very long time down.   They fell into the underground maze two days ago.  They are running out of food and supplies.  They are thus…. Running out of time.   “Is that light…. Real light… ahead?” asks the elven archer.

“I…. hope so.” Answers uncertainly the elven mage.

They enter a room…. A very large room.   A very large tube protrudes from the one wall.   From it slowly running New Water falls complete with beads and debris.   Among the debris is a body.  A warforged body.

“Is it …… active?”

“The only way to know is to check it out and…. Prey.”


----------



## megamania

This space is being saved for the completed map (s) once this adventure is completed


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 152
“MAP 46  8-14”
11/14/17

BARRAKAS   4, 1000

Zig reaches a landing.  Feldrix grumbles (as well as an undead can) and follows quickly.  “I should always …. go first….. more resilient…. To damage.”  He lands hard and steps away drawing his sword.

Zig mocks him working his hands like a mouth and smiles as the others begin to descend the rope.  Tyson is next, then Kyr (with his raven on his shoulder flapping its wings) and finally Ayru whom is not impressed with this idea.   The last time they went into one of these entrances there was a vampire.  Undead.   Emerald Claw spells evil and undead combined.

From the landing is a stairway leading down.

“Has anyone ever considered the purpose of these entrances?” asks Tyson while calling up a light spell on a ball that he can hold out or close his hand around if required.

“They go down.” Answers the changeling thourghly enjoying himself as he activates a sunrod.

Being more curious and sincere, Ayru asks what the inquisitive meant.

“These entrances are welcoming.   Easy to access.  No guards, no defenses, no structures….   Why do they exist?”

“Hey hey hey they must have a reason to be.   Explore-  explore and maybe we can find out.”

This what Tyson fears……

The spiral stairs end and a hallway begins with corners in it.   Perfect for ambushes.  They move more slowly and carefully down the hallway.

This leads to a door.  Feldrix is ready to kick it in when it is noted the handle and lock has been melted away.  Melted by something green.   “Is that green…. Slime  dangerous time after time?” asks the summoner.

“I doubt it but let me check it out.” Offers the changeling alchemist.

“Why do you doubt it?” asks Ayru.

“Metal is melted away.” Answers Tyson and Zigland as one.  Each look at the other and smile at the shared knowledge.

“Ayup…. Acid…. Short acting.   Already non-lethal …. More of an irritant.”   Tyson watches him through his experiments.   Noting the chemicals and items used to test the green stuff.   The inquisitive is always eager to learn.

The door slowly opens when barely touched.   “Someone did this recently.”

“How recently?” asks Ayru.

The changeling shrugs his shoulders.  “A few hours ago….. maybe less.”

“Is it the Claw?” asks the Honor Knight.

In part, the answer is revealed on the other side of the door.   A body wearing a dark green cape and black boots.  Before the inquisitive can stop him, the knight kicks the body over to have a look at his face.

“Hurrrmmmmm”  he says in annoyance and at what is revealed.

“Where is his face?” asks Zig.

“Its more than his face…..” adds Ayru as she adjusts her grip on her shield instantly. 

Before them is a male Emerald Claw soldier whom is dead.  He has no skin.  Only his muscles and the “meat” remain under his clothes and armor.

“Was he…. Like that before being killed?” asks Zig.   “Was he an undead that lost his skin?”

The inquisitive motions for everyone to step back.  Kyr is reluctant but does so…. While leaning over Tyson’s shoulder.  Tyson pulls out a head piece with various lenses and gem cuttings.  He has a special pair of gloves he puts on and uses other things to hold or touch the body or clothes.

“No weapons or items.    Based on the appearance of his belt, the coin purse was taken he fell to the floor.  Suggests he was alive, not undead, at this point.”

“Why oh why would you say that?” asks the summoner greatly annoying the inquisitive.  

“Undead, unless free will, generally do not keep coin.   Now back up.”

“oh.” Says the summoner whom them motions for everyone to back up while he stays where he stands…. Leaning over the inquisitive.

“No signs of a knife being used unless he has Jorasco training.  No lose pieces of skin remaining……”  He turns the body slightly and tears open the shirt.  “Even under the clothes and armor….. the skin is gone.”

“Magic.” States Kyr.

“Necromantic magic.” States Ayru.

“Or a flesh reaver……beaver beaver.” Stampers the unbalanced Summoner.

“A…. what?” asks Feldrix.

“Indeed.   What and where did you hear of it?” asks Ayru.

“Artificers manipulate magic.    Some ….. play with flesh.”

“Personal knowledge?” asks Tyson while still looking at the body on the floor for more clues.

“No silly….. ah….. Rumors!   Rumor I heard.”

“convenient” thinks most of the group.

Bored with clue collecting, Feldrix of the 387 looks at the door next to him.  It has been forced open.  Most likely kicked open.  It remains a few inches ajar.   He pushes it open using his shield and protecting himself with his sword.  His darkvision allows him to see a set of short stairs before Zig steps up with his Sunrod that wipes out his darkvision.

Everyone but Tyson follows as he continues to try to puzzle out what has happened to this man.  Zig and Feldrix find a small room with an alter and a lightly glowing series of runes and designs within a circle.  The closer they come to the circle the brighter it glows.

Kyr hurries to a corner to look at it.  He mocks it by moving close then away over and over again.  “What kind of circle of magic is it?” asks Ayru.

“Summoning….. I think a dink.”

The protector rolls her eyes.    “What kind?   Specific area?  A planar one?”

“Don’t know.”

“Any way to find out?” asks Feldrix.

Tyson hears this and immediately leaves the body.  “Zig don’t……”

It is Kyr that acts first.  He summons a cute little pug puppy with a green tongue.   “Oh- a puppy.”

“At least it is not a Puppy Monkey Baby.” Comments Ayru.   ( Mountain Dew Energy anyone? )

“What are you doing…..” begins Tyson as he tries to get around everyone at the doorway.  The puppy is dropped onto the circle.   Nothing.   Then it barks a strange bark and begins to sink into the circle.  “Bye bye lil’ guy.” Kyr responds with.   It disappears.

“What have you done?!?” demands Tyson.

“Tested portal.”

“What if it returns as a colossal anti-magic terror beast and destroys all of Eberron?!?”

“Tarrasque?”

“They have a name for such a creature?  Such a creature exists!” questions Zig to Ayru.

“You are a loose canon Kyr.   A dangerous loose canon.” Declares Tyson.

“At least I am not a tightass.” Says the summoner with hurt feelings.  He wonders if daddy was misunderstood also while growing up.

“Let’s get back to searching for the Claw.”

“Beyond the money…. how do we know they exist here?”

“The body makes it obvious and these coins given to the alter.” Declares Tyson.  “They are Karnnathi and Brelish.  Fits if they were here.   Recent print also.”

As they leave, Ayru looks at the coins then takes them.

They turn around and go for the next door.


----------



## megamania

Ooops.... missed an image..... The Skeletal Blue Dragon.....


----------



## megamania

AND THE SUMMONING ROOM.......


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 153
“MAP 46  15-20”
11/14/17

BARRAKAS   4, 1000

The door is locked but Ayru picks it.   No one asks or says anything about it.  Tension is high enough between Tyson and Kyr.

The door opens and thick webs are exposed.   Dead rats can be seen within the webs.  Feldrix goes to push the webs away and finds them incredibly thick and strong….. even for him.

“Allow me.” Responds Zig and he opens his pack and pulls out his cooking pan.

“What are you going to do with that?” asks the undead knight.

“Burn it away.” The changeling cook rubs his thumb over a series of small gems on the handle and a flame opens up directly under the pan.  Instead of heating up the pan, the flames melt away the webs little by little.  With a smirk, he clears the area of the sword and it is free.  The knight nods a thanks and wonders about his student once more.

Suddenly, two yellow and black spiders drop from the ceiling and Feldrix stops Zigland and kills both spiders.  “You didn’t need to protect me!” declares the cook.

“No but you… lacked…. A proper weapon.” Answers the knight.

“So this isn’t a weapon?!?” grumbles the changeling while waving his flaming pan about.

Ayru begins to wonder if magic isn’t driving emotions at this point.  Everyone is fighting.

Zig clears the last of the webs and they step into a small crypt.

There are two sarcophagi and a stature of a fiendish frog-like creature.  The covers suggest hobgoblin warriors.

Kyr checks out the statue.  “Nice puppy.   I once had a puppy.  He melted.” He whispers to the statue.  “Hi Daddy.” He adds.

He finds inscriptions under the dust and thinner webs.   He knocks the webs and dirt aside.  There are inscriptions here written in two languages.  Kyr reads one and Tyson the other.  They look at each other then translate.  The translations match.

“HERE LIES SAAZ AND HEDAAR GRUNGER, 
BELIEVERS OF THE MASTERS OF ALL KNOWING AND UNDERSTANDING.” 

Tyson asks if that was Xoriat and Kyr asks if that was goblin.

The fight is on.

Ayru loses it first.  “Enough with this crazy crap.  What is your game Kyr?”

He smiles and shrugs before giggling.

“You are clearly insane and getting worse.   What are you about?” Demands Tyson thinking of a solution he didn’t want to use.

“I am fine like sweet wine.” Kyr answers with a hurt face.

“I can make you, everyone here, to speak the truth.  I had hoped to avoid this but it seems I cannot.” Begins Tyson, the Master Inquisitive Bard.  With a gentle whistle to steady himself and a few waves of his hands, he begins.  Kyr looks with a look of astonishment and the others look on in wary stance.

“It is done.   Now-  Kyr….. ARE YOU A FOLLOWER OF XORIAT?”

Kyr squirms.  He feels compelled to speak truthfully unless he plays dumb.  However, not to answer may mean they will not help him find ‘father’.     “NO.”

This answer surprises the group.  Tyson realizes he needs to be more careful in the choice of words.

“Are the creatures you summon from Xoriat?”

“Well…. They are not from here anyway.  I call…. They come and help me.”  He makes a charade of his fingers waving then walking along.

Kyr figures since this spell works both ways…. What does the inquisitive know?  “Who are the people of Xoriat?”

“Very well Summoner, they are now known as the Dragon Below and also known by lesser names of smaller cults.  Many are aberrations.   Unnatural creatures.” Answers the inquisitive honestly. 

“I do not follow these.  Any of these.   I study them only.” Replies Kyr truthfully.

Ayru speaks up now and asks the summoner a simple question.   “What language did you speak? What did you read aloud?”

With his head bowed and slumped shoulders he answers.  “Xoriat.  I speak and read their language.”

She follows this answer with the next obvious question.  “How did you learn this language?”

Again, he looks to the ground then to each member.  He doesn’t want to answer but knows he does not he will never have their trust or aid again.  “I met a creature….. an aberrational humanoid…. (the spell works on him)  a Dolgaunt.  I met him in the Mad Woods in Karrnath.  He was friendly and kind to me.  He wished to share stories and adventures.  He did this with others, including a half-golem halfling (Morgrave Adventures) .    I learned the basics of his language.   I got better by studying texts written by them found in libraries across the continent of Khorvaire.”

“What good do you hope to gain by studying these creatures and their makers?” asks the Inquisitive.

“Just knowledge?” adds Ayru.

“Yes.   I wish to gain knowledge.  I thirst for it.”

There is a moment of silence as Ayru and Tyson digest what has been said thus far.  “You are aware of the dangers of this path Kyr.  People whom study the Realm of Madness will always suffer from madness.   It has begun for you.”

Kyr shrugs and smirks.  He gives a goofy smile and giggles.  “So you say.”

Ayru presents the question they all feared…. Especially Kyr.  “You have heard his defense.  Who believes he should no longer travel with us?  Should we send him through the very same portal he sent his aberrational  puppy?”  

Tyson’s response…. “No one should be punished as such.”

Zigland….  “No…. he is my friend.   There is good in him.”

Feldrix follows the changeling’s lead.

Ayru sees the group has accepted him and the dangers he presents.  She nods her consent.

“One final question from me…. Would you leave us if you could?”

Tyson wishes she worded that differently.

“I have been a help.  Why would I just leave?” he says.  Then follows it with…. “As any of you, if the conditions were…. Well right-ite-ite….. you would.”

“The spell effect will end at any moment….. any last questions?” asks Tyson.

“Was my Gator Gumbo too spicey the other night?   I thought I used too much pepper but thought I should ask just the same.”

Tyson rolls his eyes.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 154
“JOCASTA THE HALF-ELF”
11/14/17

RHAAN 27, 995

“Is the Forge ready?” commands the warforged legend.

“Affirmative my Lord.”

“Then let it begin.”

Several warforged artificers, once loyal to House Cannith, work the controls.  Their leader and Master, The Lord of Blades, watches with keen interest.

When the warforged leader that would summon the others to the Mournlands came to the just created Mournlands, he had visions.  Visions of the Steel Nation.  Visions of Undead hordes that would fight for the use and control of the land.  Visions of the Forge….. and its great creations.

The forge was damaged but fixable.   The Lord of Blades sought artificers to follow him and to repair the Forge located within the Mournlands…. The ruins of Cyre.  The first two creations were all mutated in strange ways.  Good ways.   The warforged built took on new looks and appearances after being given life.   This was to be the third creation.

But not all peoples agreed or believed in the Steel Nation.  

=========================================================================================

The five of them have been traveling for several weeks now.  They met in Korth, Karrnath then traveled south.  The Mournlands were a dangerous adventure….  The team consisted of three Dark lanterns, John Play, Nadia and Felix.  Also joining them were two Royal Eyes, Caleb and Jocasta.

They had fought ghouls, spell-like energy with feral intelligence and pirates from Darguun.    They found the damage rended onto the country of Cyre was immense and beyond description.

Scryers from both Breland and Aundairian governments felt there was something developing within the destroyed lands.   Fearing a new undead nation, a joint mission was agreed on.

They discovered raw energies leaking from a secret Cannith Forge.   It is built within a short hillside with rocks and a small stream.  The stream turned out to be an illusion.  It was really a road and an entrance.

====================================================================================

Unknown by them, the Emerald Claw was still active and looking to mine and salvage magics and weapons from Cyre’s corpse.  Vollax, a very dangerous and violent member was leading the group currently in the Mournlands.

Together with Quintos and a small group of seasoned warriors, they followed the spies to the forge where the Lord of Blades was experimenting yet again.

========================================================================================

“Then let it begin.” Commands The Lord of Blades.

The other warforged move about pulling switches and pushing buttons.  They are still learning how to operate the Forge.

The theory was sound and gave birth to the race known as the Warforged.  Inert bodies were made from wood, stone and metal.   Some even had gems or glass that often reacted to the energies being poured into the “statues”.  

“Power is building for #SN 003 Lord.”

“Excellent.”   The Lord of Blades looks over this creation.  It has a slender body.   Magic conductor stones have been placed within the arms and chest.  Number SN (Steel Nation) #3 should be a sorcerer or warlock by nature.   A warrior magic user.

Suddenly the window on the roof created to resemble a series of rocks in grass (by illusion and design) suddenly bursts in.

“Wah-hoo!!!!!    Guess who!” calls out a black leather dressed young man whom throws down a rope.  He slides down it quickly with a woman also dressed in tight black leather follows him.   A half-elf dressed in dark and light blue Dimension Doors to the floor.

“This will stop now.   This Forge is reported to be illegally operating by non-House members.”

“That means you Lobster.”

“What?!?”

“Lob-ster….. Lord Of Blades and ster.   Get it?” calls out John Play as he pulls out a sword that begins to glow.

“I will deal with these interlopers…. Finish it and bring #3 to life!” he declares.

Suddenly the doors rattle as sounds of a new combat begin.   They burst open with a vicious TK blast from a skeletal being.   The two warforged guards are massively damaged by the blast.   A long haired elf dressed in dark green and black steps past his troops.   “Take the machine.   Our Queen will demand it for her own use!”

“The Claw!” calls out Nadia as she telepathically attempts to learn whom they are and how many are with them.   Most are living members but there are others here.  Unique members from a special crypt…. Force 387.

Vollax, part rogue, part cleric and all evil moves behind Jocasta and pins an arm and places his magical dagger onto her throat.   “Stop attacking us or I kill the slut!”   The demented elf grabs her ear by his teeth and bits hard enough for blood to flow and yanks until she calls out.

“No Vollax!    We end this now!”  calls out Nadia.

Caleb freezes.   His fellow Royal Eye is in grave danger and this hesitation costs him greatly as the warforged known as Shaft enters the lab.  It places an arrow into Caleb’s neck (nat 20….. confirmed with a 20….. with a sneak attack).   Jocasta loses it and moves to tend to him.   Instead , her head is removed by the powerful negative energy dagger.

“Oh poo….. I had hoped to break you later when I had time to play.”

“Play-   the mission has failed…. Plan C.” calls out Nadia, the psion.    The plan is for everyone to gather up and use a one way teleport disk to leave.   One problem, as most of the team gathers, including holding the dead bodies, Play charges Vollax.

The two battle and trade crude quips and barbs at each other.   Left with no other options, Nadia snaps the clay coin and they teleport back to a safe distance in north-western Cyre near the Aundarian border.

Vollax notes that many of his undead have been destroyed as new warforged guards arrive.  He gives one last crude gesture to the Dark Lantern and Lord of Blades when he too teleports away with a few survivors.

“What was your name deadman?” asks the warforged leader.

“Play.   John Play.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 155
“JOCASTA THE WARFORGED”
11/14/17

SYPHEROS 2, 995

“The mission was a failure.   We lost one agent and you two agents.” Begins Nadia.

The Aundarian spy master is not pleased.  The lost of two of his agents is impossible to accept except for one thing…. The accursed John Play is dead also.    The boy is infuriating as he is lucky and unpredictable. 
Besides, he can afford to lose Caleb but may bring back Jocasta.

“I request permission for us to return to the ruins of Cyre and stop the Lord of Blades and retrieve our teammates body as we retrieved both of yours.”

“Little do I care about him or your own lives.   Go!   Go if you spy master agrees…. Or doesn’t.”


He has his trusted aids bring her body to a special room in a secret area of the Royal Eyes compound.  He then contacts the head of the House Jorasco healers guild.  

=========================================================================================

“Are the repairs made?” commands the Savior of the warforged.    There was some damage created when the Emerald Claw invaded and their undead clawed and chewed at the controls.   Also, one of the artificers was made inert.   He was repaired easily but mentally he was no warrior.  He needed time to recover his nerves.

“Then begin the process once more.   Bring me SN #3!”

=========================================================================

“Are the rituals readied?” asks the spymaster.

“They are Master Hilanger.” Says the halfling Druid / Cleric.

The oiled body of Jocasta is placed on an alter.   Before it is a large tub of mineral water with magical treated stones on the bottom.   Burning and blessed coals from wood and herbs remain lit in bins surrounding the water tub.

“In the names and powers of Boldrei, Dol Arrah, Olladra and Onatar I call on the Keeper.   I wish for the spirit and soul of Jocasta Diane Willowspear to hear me.”

The fumes and flames move abruptly as if a strong wind came by.   The eyes of the halfling ritual leader widen at the awe and power he manipulates currently….. the power of a god.

“Daughter of Benjamin Gree Willowspear farmer and of elven blood, daughter of Jennifer Sarah Dasherjam also a farmer but of human blood…..    daughter of the country of Aundair, the spirit of the Dragon Hawk and the passion of its peoples…..    Do you wish….. are you willing to return to them?”

The water ripples and the stones glimmer slightly.    Soon, she will be reincarnated into a new form.

==========================================================================

“Why do we return so soon?”

“Why my dearest Quintos…. Have you no faith?”

“I trust you my lord.”

“Good.   Now be a good lad and give the command.”

=================================================================================

The artificer pulls a lever that begins the flow of energy to give the form life.   At this very moment, the energy that is Jocasta’s soul hestitates in Aundair.    She / It is distracted.    Something calls to her mind.  At that moment, the Emerald Claw once more try to take over the Forge.

As they float in from the broken window above, SN #1 and SN #2 step forward.   These warforged are bigger than most.  Not chargers but still special.

Suddenly the inert forged body of SN#3 begins to thrash about.  It is coming to life!

=================================================================================

The halfling druid / cleric cannot help himself.   He laughs in pure joy and bliss as the water bubbles and churns.   Magic is shaping the four elements and creating a new body for her.    A body that her soul can possess and live again….. in Aundair’s service obviously.

==========================================================================

Vollax and Quintos fly up through the window.  “What is that thing?” demands the leader.   “So much anger and fury….. all directed at me!”

“Move on my lord.  There are three warforged with wings approaching us from the south.”

===================================================================


“What is that ….. thing?!?” demands the leader.    The druid / cleric’s bliss and rapture has changed to awe and even horror.   Before them sits a woman…. Not elven or human…. Not even the original mix of the two.  The half-orc sits up and stares at her hands.   “who….. am I” it speaks in broken orc.  On it’s forehead is a strange emblem or design…. A fingerprint of a spiritual matrix….. similar to that found on a warforged.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 156
“MAP 54    01-22”
11/27/17

BARRAKAS   5, 1000

As the group enter a large clearing, the torches and sunrod reveal a large square opening in the floor.  They sweep the floor with the light and find the entire floor is made up of square holes 5 to 20 ft wide.  There are floating glowing globes of blue energy dispersed here and there within the pathways around the holes also.

Peering over the edge of the first 20ft wide hole Zig spots a black cloaked humanoid below.  Emerald Claw.  Feldrix moves within ten ft of a globe and a crackle of electrical energy reaches out and jolts him.

“Avoid…. The globes…..” grumbles the skeletal warrior.

At the bottom of another small hole are two goblins.  Both are dead with no clear cause.

Half way across the large room Ayur hears something in a deep hole.  Zig looks over and sees two slow moving Emerald Claw soldiers feeling and bumping into the walls below.  They are both walking counter clock-wise.  

“What is their problem?” Calls out Zig across the hole to Kyr and Feldrix.

Ayur answers first.  “Zombies.”  And with that the two look up with their pale pitted faces.

“I got this!” calls out Zig and he pulls out a rope.   

“What is Zigland doing?!?” calls out Tyson as he leaves the hole he was looking into.  He arrives as Zig shimmies down the rope on the opposite side from the zombies.

“I bet Zig wins.” Announces Kyr.

“Of course my student will win.”  Says Feldrix.

“You would bet on the outcome?!?” says Ayur with a dumbfounded look.

Zig attacks and misses.   Soon the battle becomes a clock-wise circle of swing, miss, move away, zombies stumble after.  “Your student is being taught a lesson of never underestimate anything.” Adds the Inquisitive with a hint of a smile.

“May I have the odds?” asks a voice from a hole nearby.

Everyone except for Zig  (still circling below) turns and watches as a Gauth floats up from the opening.

Giving the aberration no chance to explain itself or to attack, the group attacks it.
Kyr summons a large Dire Wolf behind the Gauth.  Below, the dance continues.

Feldrix is burned by a scorching beam before the gauth is taken down.  It falls back into the hole.  They return their attention to the changeling.  Kyr has his raven collect an eye from an eye stalk below.

Zig takes down one zombie.  He has yet to behit but eventually he will get tired…. The zombie will not.

Fearing possible other attacks, Tyson checks other holes.  One is too deep for his light spell to show the bottom but moving water can be heard below.  The others seem empty.

Once Zig takes down the second zombie the group moves on and leaves the large room.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 157
“MAP 11    01, 10-12”
11/27/17

BARRAKAS   5, 1000

The group come to a hallway running left and right.  “Which way?” Asks Feldrix.

“Neither yet.”  Ayur points to the floor.   Blood.  “Tyson…. If you would.”

The Master Inquisitive from Sharn looks at the blood from a few paces away.  He notes the stains of old blood and the stickiness of new blood.  He also looks at the possible splatter formation.  Most of this blood is a puddle.   The little that is not is drops from a moving person or animal. 

Some of the blood is on the walls also.  Smeared much like a bleeding person leaning on the wall for support.

“No signs of a trap but at least two people have been severely injured here.  Both bled greatly.  One recently and another….. weeks ago.”

“Thoughts on which direction to go?” Asks Ayur.

Feldrix goes left.

As they go on they a small series of blood trails.  “Appears… I went…. In correct…. Direction.” Offers the undead warrior.  If he could still smile he would be.

They turn the corner and spot a red eyed rat lapping at another small puddle of fresh blood.  It glares at them until Feldrix stares at it.  It scitters away with a squeak.  Feldrix follows the small blood trail it leaves.  The rat has run into a small room.  Feldrix feels good in here.  In chalk, a rune filled circle has been drawn.

Looking it over, Kyr and Zig are guessing it is necromantic in use.  An area ment to increase the strength and / or creation of undead.  Being chalk, recently made.

Finding nothing of interest they leave the room and walk through an exit.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 158
“MAP 27    A-P & MAP 13  11 ”
11/27/17

BARRAKAS   5, 1000

“What do you see Feldrix?” asks Tyson.

“A… Bridge… over… caves,”

“Also a door to the right.” Adds Zig as he steps up.

“Lets try the door.” Offers Ayur.  She is tired.   They need to locate a place to rest soon.

The door is locked but Ayur easily opens it.  Behind this door is a second door.  Ayur goes directly to it without checking for traps this time.  Electrical energy goes thru her and several others as a trap is triggered.

Beyond the trapped door is a large room with an abandoned camp.  The camp sleeping rolls suggest two small and three medium sized sleepers.

They look around without disturbing the camp.   Ayur believes the fact the camp was made but not used is a bad sign.  Kyr believes it was made for them (by dad).

Ignoring a stature beyond the room, they look that way and find a flooded hallway.

“Lets sleep at the camp.”


BARRAKAS   6, 1000

As normal, Feldrix watches over the group as they sleep.

The thought of walking in water with no idea how deep it is or if there are things dangerous within it deter the group from going that way.  Instead they go to the bridge.  They are cautious as they pass through the doors again.  The electrical trap has not been reset.

As usual, Feldrix takes the lead with Ayur.  Kyr and Zig in the middle and Tyson following the four.  They begin onto the bridge and find it stands over two deep holes.  They cannot see much within the holes as they cross.  Zig, still looking to prove himself, wants to go into the holes to explore.  Before he gets far with his case, something drops from the dark ceiling above them.  A Cloaker!

A terrible moaning sound erupts and several members of the team feel ill.  Feldrix, undaunted by this affect, charges the aberration and strikes at it.  As the creature attempts to grapple him, Ayur and Kyr attack it.

During this conflict Zig pulls out his rope and begins to search for an anchor point.  This is most likely why Ayur is knocked over the edge as she saw the Changeling’s actions.  The cloaker is killed and now the team looks to retrieve the half-elf defender.  Zig has found an anchor and begins to go down.  Unlike her, Zig has a light source and begins to see there are things down here within the hole.

Zig spots a mass of brightly colored shiny beetles.  Going to the mass he spots a skeletal form under them.  The skull has a snout with sharp teeth.  ( ½ Dragon)  Knocking the beetles aside, he also finds a magical long sword.  Swinging it about him, it lights up with flames.   He takes it as an improvement over his current sword.  He then collects several colors of beetles.

Not wanting to be left out of the fun, Kyr climbs down the rope also.  He collects beetles also.  His added activity alerts some other creatures within the hole of new visitors.  A swarm of Dire Rats come out of holes in the wall near Ayur.  They go after Zig and Kyr mainly.  Kyr is bitten by a rat and unknown to him, he is infected with Filth Fever.

Once these creatures are defeated, Kyr looks about once more and finds a small chest.  Kyr tries to break the lock and doesn’t (crit 1).  Ayur tries to unlock it but Kyr’s attempt has damaged it.  Zig melts it with acid.

Within it is many coins and a ten inch sculpture of a fiendish frog like creature.  Kyr can sense magic coming from it and wants it.  Ayur will not allow him to have it.  She keeps it.

As they leave, they cross over a section of running water.  There is a “man-made” water system here that rises then falls back into the ground.

“Lets go” declares Tyson.


----------



## megamania

A bit of the action.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 158
“MAP 13  ”
12/26/17

BARRAKAS   6, 1000

The group come to a set of stairs and slowly walk down them. Feldrix, as always, leads them.  He is the first to see the water at the base of the steps.

“Turn back?” Asks Ayru to the group.

“Lets look around.  I think I see a neat looking statue.” Comments the summoner as he squeezes to the front and steps into the water.

“Hurrrm….” Grumbles Tyson while frowning.

Kyr checks out a tentacled head water fountain.  Water pours from each tentacle into a large basin that collects the water then overflows onto the water within the room.  Poking around the base Kyr discovers a disgarded necklace.  It is made of silver, gold and platinum.   There is a plate on it with straight edged writing.  “boring.” Declares the summoner whom is looking for Xoriat goods.

Tyson picks it up grumbling.  (to reach it, he has to submerge his arm and place his face close to the water) Picking it up, he appreciates the craftsmanship involved.  It is clear that this was made for someone of great wealth and power.  Turning the plate over, he looks over the dwarven writing.  He reads it out loud.  “Darron ir’ Hardmantle”

Ayru believes that this family lives in the Mhor Holds.  A minor nobility of the dwarves.

“When this is done, I shall return this to the family.” Declares Tyson.  Kyr shrugs his shoulders and looks further.

Spotting and wishing to escape the water, the group spot stairs leading up.   Going here they discover a landing that leads to a spiral stairway leading up.   They can feel a warm breeze from the stairs.

“Wonder where that goes.” Muses Zig.

Feldrix steps up to the stairs and is attacked by a spongy humanoid creature  (choker) but he kills it quickly.   “It…. Goes up.”

The group decide to camp here and consider things over.

Late into the “night” Kyr awakens.  He is thinking about the statue the annoying woman has.   He rolls over and sees she is asleep.  Feldrix is looking up into the stairs.  Smiling, he reaches over to find the Bag of Holding she placed the statue into.  It is not the bag he grabs.  Without opening her eyes or moving, Ayur calmly tells him to go back to sleep.

Stymied, the summoner withdraws his hand from her chest and pouts quietly until he falls asleep. 

The group take their time in the morning.  Zig has decided on a name for his newly found flaming magical sword- Tameo.  He hopes his mentor will be proud.

His meal would not be.  (Nac 1 still a 15 total)


----------



## megamania

Checking out the necklace and fountain.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 159
“82 and EXIT”
12/26/17

BARRAKAS   7, 1000

[DM NOTE:  players decided to explore further rather than continue with their plan of leaving.  This decision was made out of character during Dinner break]

The group reenter the water and check out the door they skipped.  They walk past the strange fountain and peak into the next room.  There is thick fog-like mist in areas here.

“Nope.” Answers Zig.

They backtrack up the stairs and back onto the bridge spanning over the holes.  Half of the group are still hoping to find the Emerald Claw.  The other half are ready to leave the underground area.  While crossing the bridge they decide to check on the camp area.  Perhaps the people have returned.

The doors are not locked nor the traps are reset.

They have not returned.  Alive?  Doubtful.

They continue forward to a room they barely peeked into.   Within the room is a statue roughly human shaped.  It has fangs and eight eyes.  Very spider-like.  Finding nothing here, they leave through a new door.

They come to a new hallway.  Unfortunately, it has a pit trap.  No one falls in but the location is of such that everyone will need to leap over the trap on an angle.  Everyone makes it except for Kyr.  He finds the 40ft drop bad on the body.  After a healing potion or two, he gets out.

Looking here, they see a red faintly glowing clear “wall” of light.  Zig had jumped towards it and thus the closest to it.  He and Feldrix checks it out.  Ayur and Tyson have pulled Kyr up but on the opposite side of the pit from the mysterious red door.  To reach them, they will need to jump across.  Kyr, not feeling very well, fails and falls into the pit once more.  

While Kyr is consuming more potions, Zig has an idea.  He removes the strange red crystal rod he found earlier and compares it to the red circle on the wall with a hole at the center.  Lining it up, he begins to slide it into the hole.

“Is that…. Smart?” asks the undead warrior.

A subtle hiss is heard and the red clear door disappears.  They move over giving room for Ayru and Tyson to jump over.  This time, Kyr climbs up on the side of the pit.  No jumping required.  “Heeheehee….. I don’t jump much….”   No one notes the sweat and paleness of the summoner’s skin.

The large room here is empty and featureless.  There is another colored door leading out and another exit that has a stairway leading out and a room.

Without checking these, they decide to camp here as requested by the summoner.

BARRAKAS   7, 1000

They decide to try the stairs leading up.  They call up and disturb a bat that Zig strikes down.  It is a normal fruit bat.  “oops.”

They climb up the stairs and exit onto a dome within a larger room exposed to the air.  Water fills the room and runs in from the surface.  Beads are in the water and thickly cover the floor.

There are tunnels here that bring water also.  The group try these first as an exit.

The tunnels wind in and out of rooms and areas that they cannot reach due to energy walls like the red one they saw but of other colors or very strong bars.  One spot they think they recognize as been the water that went under the bridge they crossed.  

Going down a new tunnel they see light and can detect a smell of decay.  They follow it and find a large room filled with dozens, maybe even hundreds, of bodies.  Adventurers, goblins, orcs and dead creatures are all here.  Curious, but cautious, they climb out of the water tube and check out the room.

“What is this?” asks Feldrix.

“Equivalent of a sewer.” Suggests Tyson as he looks at the many tubes that water comes out of.  These tubes or outlets vary in size from a foot to ten feet.

Ayur asks the summoner what he is doing.  “I am looking for statues but all I am finding is coins and fancy weapons.”  This gets everyone’s attention.

Even after giving a disapproving “Hurmm” Tyson goes through the bodies also.   Mamy coins are found including the rare Platinum coin normally only used by nobles and the Dragon houses.  Crystal armor is found on an elf.  Many wands showing a great deal of use  [DM NOTES: none have more than ten charges] A Blue rod is found.  While they are searching, something (s) walk up onto them.  Large tentacled three legged creaures with large sharp toothed mouths.  Tyson has seen them before in Sharn’s sewers-  Otyugh.

Using the wands found, the four sewer beasts are driven back with magic while the undead warrior and Zig attack them with their swords.

Once the creatures are defeated, they decide it would be better to leave the catacombs and try to find the Emerald Claw on the surface.


----------



## megamania

Bodies and Otyugh


----------



## megamania

The Hidden Catacombs......   Made with my Geomorphs    22 X 22 inches in size.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 160
“DEATH”
12/26/17

BARRAKAS   7, 1000

“So, where are we?”  Asks Zig as he looks through the thick strange and alien jungle.  

“Hard to say.   Not clear how far we traveled underground.  Could be close to the wall that we cannot see through the vegetation or miles away.”

“Miles?” questions the Karnnathi Honor Guard.

“Sections of Xen’drik have unstable time….. perhaps the same can be said for here.” Answers Ayru.

“Any tracks?” asks Zigland as he pushes colored beads around with his boots within the water.  

“I’m sorry Zig, my skills with tracking are very limited.  The druids in Eldeen showed me a few things but it was very overly simplified due to snow.”

“And the alien landscape and stars do not help.” Adds the protective half-elf.

“What of that?” asks Kyr pointing to the sky.

“Those mysterious globes in the sky?  We do not know if they move or what they are.  They are not reliable to navigate by.” Tyson says while looking up at them.

“Then lets walk wherever the water is not then.” Suggests Kyr.  

As time goes they find the landscape rarely changes.  They climb in and out of the water for most of the day.  Then they come across large stone blocks with thick vines on them.  The vines have large leaves and berries.   Not the type Zig uses to make his “Hidden Butter” however.

When stops to look at the vines and berries they are attacked by tall and gaunt humanoids.  They have poleaxes and attack from above while standing on the blocks.  The three creatures have hinged jaws that open sideways instead of up and down.  Along with these insect-like jaws, they have black large eyes.

Tyson takes a powerful shot that drops him.  These wrathful creatures drop down from the block and one centers on the prone Tyson.  Tyson is killed.

Enraged, Ayru redoubles her effect and the three aberrational humanoids are defeated.

Even as they look to Tyson, hoping to save him, something has been attracted by the noise.  The mutated raptors hiss and attack them even as they reach Tyson.  They attack from three directions.  The creatures leave as they lose half their number from the enraged and wrathful party members.

Tyson is dead.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 161
“DIRE GIANT CATFISH”
01/05/18

BARRAKAS   7, 1000

Ayru spends several minutes holding the body of Tyson Murray.  She is mourning his lost.  She won’t admit she was coming to care for him beyond that of friend or co-adventurer.  She didn’t know he was gay.  Nearly no one did.

She pulls out the biggest Bag of Holding she has and carefully slides his body into it.  The body will be kept preserved and easy to return home this way.  She may even return him to Sharn.

They travel in silence  through a series of many 20 x 20 foot cubes within the valley.  As they enter a wide section of water Feldrix finds himself attacked by something in the water under the beads.  A dire catfish tries to crush and twist off Feldrix’s foot.  Instead it is stabbed twice by him.  Kyr steps up and also strikes it and finishes it off.

In the distance, Zig spots smoke.  “Adventurers?”

“Lets find out but be cautious.” Adds Ayru.


----------



## megamania

Giant Dire Catfish


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 162
“EMERALD CLAW CAMP”
01/05/18

BARRAKAS   7, 1000

Following the edge of the “stream” the group walks towards the campfire smoke.  The sun is setting which makes them hope for friendly adventurers.  As they get closer these hopes go away.

Around a small fire are ten Emerald Claw soldiers in various stages of undress as they are relaxing to camp for the night.  Feldrix and Kyr also spot a bald headed man dressed in black holding a staff with what appears to be an animal skull.  “That better not ……be a ……necromancer.” Feldrix grumbles. 

Ayru, wanting to vent her frustration and somewhat searching for revenge since Tyson came out here pursuing the Claw.  Quietly, she drops back and begins to flank the campsite.

“Do we go around or walk-in or attack?” asks Kyr.

“I’m thinking…..” answers the undead warrior.  

“If we attack I have an idea……  just saying.” Offers the Changeling cook.

“Where did she go?!?  The statue-ue-ue-oooooh!” exclaims the unstable summoner.  Feldrix is quick to turn and clamp a metal and leather glove over his mouth to silence him.  Too late.  The closest Claw members hear something.  They heard both the summoner’s call and Ayru as she stepped into water in the dark.

Zig pulls out a potion as he moves closer using brush and obsidian shards as cover.  Meanwhile, within the camp a large rat comes into view beside the possible mage even as he calls out something.  Something can be spotted moving within the brush in the dark.  Ayru and whatever these are, are moving towards each other.

Zig throws a potion at the campfire.  The acid explodes and puts out the fire leaving only scattered bits of smoldering wood.  The mage casts a light spell on a stone but this is countered by Zig throwing in a fog potion.   However, in this time the soldiers have gathered their equipment and wits.  They form a protective barrier between the leader and where the potions are being thrown from.  As the fog expands, so does the protective semi-circle.

As this happens, the sounds from beyond the camp are given form as two large skeletons come out of the thicker brush.  One of them nearly steps onto the hiding protector within the edge of the brush.

Looking to find her, Kyr tries to follow her tracks.  Having no skill or training in tracking, he fails but finds Zig easily as he follows him to the close brush.   Zig has moved forward.  As the soldiers exit the fog, he enters it.   This leaves the summoner open and defenseless. Soldiers attack him and the mage also attacks.  A green and glowing misshaped hand reaches out and tries to attack him.  The spell misses but the soldiers do not.   The magical attack makes him feel very uncomfortable yet happy at the same time.  He moves away to deal with his physical wounds.

Several soldiers face Feldrix.  As they distract him, the rat familiar moves up and nips his ankle.  A powerful electrical charge is released onto him.   Time to kill the rat.  Once he locates it.

Zig has some success attacking from the mist, it also allows several soldiers, the mage and the two large skeletons to converge on him.  Several powerful strikes are landed.  This is not going as Zig had planned.  He retreats as a second spectral hand is released.  It misses but just barely.   Stepping into the fog again, Zig castes shield and invisibility onto himself.  Then come the healing potions.

Kyr has fled back up the stream they took to get here.  His maniacal mind is in full flight mood.  That said, he has his raven familiar watch over the outcome and where Ayru (the statue) is.

As this is happening, the Claw mage backs off.  He has used up most of his spells and now most of his men are down.  He begins to sneak away himself.  Using the darkness, he escapes.


----------



## megamania

The Emerald Claw camp.....


----------



## megamania

I used a giant animated claw for my spell effect.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 163
“MORE EMERALD CLAW”
02/02/18

BARRAKAS   8, 1000

Lost but still working to what they believe is the north, the four remaining adventurers walk through the constant water and strange vibrant green vegetation.  Ayru is still depressed about the death of Tyson.  The others are equally quiet and subdued.

The many small streams and waterways begin to merge into a river-like system.  The water remains dark blue in color…. Almost a purple in color.   Millions of the colored beads are shifting on the glass like bottom of the waterways.  The depth of the water varies some.  New Water was always about knee deep.   These river ways go between 18 inches and 36 inches in depth.

The water is about two foot deep when the group hears something within the water.  They hesitate on the shore to see what is coming.  Kyr believes it is a handful of Emerald Claw soldiers wearing their full regalia but the others see the truth.  Zombies.   These are all dead warriors recreated and serviced to be an undead zombie work force.

Feldrix sees no reason to hold back and moves in quickly to attack them before they become aware of them.  Since he is charging ahead the others react in a similar way.  Kyr summons up an alligator with strange orange feelers over its eyes and along its back.

As the strongest melee combatant reaches the zombies and attacks, the strongest magic user is attacked by arrows from the brush. An arrow becomes lodged in his knee and drops him.   Ayru is attacked by a wolf with a serious case of mange and Zig finds himself in the water with no one to aid him.  Then another man steps out of the brush across the river away from the melee.   He seems to know Feldrix.

“Feldrix Dragor of the 388…. I see you.  Do you see me?”  Feldrix looks over at him.   He looks vaguely familiar but it can not be.  He looks like a childhood friend.   One that would be 100 years old if alive today.  “I have seen the death of your family.   All of your family.  I have seen their blood and tasted their blood.   It is a shame you have none of your own to be spilt and tasted.”  He laughs over and over.  The undead warrior is not impressed and leaves the melee to deal with the mocking and familiar young man.

The archer ambusher looks familiar to Ayru as she deals with the strange and diseased wolf.  She can’t quite place him but he places an arrow into her halting her attack on the zombies and any attempt to aid Zig or Kyr.  She just hopes the taunting new comer is not a vampire of some sort.   Tasting of blood is very much like a vampire.

Kyr summons up a large ape with wiggling tendrils on its cheeks and forearms.  It takes out the sickly wolf immediately.  The ranger snarls-  “Tou’ll pay for killin’ Russel.”  He tries to retarget the summoner however Ayru, ever the protector, blocks his aim but takes two arrows in the process.

“The last family member I saw was your great niece- Amelia.  She screamed when I first tasted her and her blood.”   The undead warrior picks up his pace.  This man needs to die….. especially if he speaks the truth.  “She knew I was there.   Her fear and despair filled the room that night.  She knew it was I, the killer of her father and mother.   The killer of her infant brother.  Delicious.”

“Naaaarrrrgh!” the honor guard of old swings with all of his might even as a ball of glowing fiery light simmers in the young man’s hand.  The sword goes clearly through him putting the knight off balance.  The tormentor thrusts the light into his boney face……  it is bright but not cold nor hot.   It is just bright.   Feldrix barely can see anything but clearly hears the maniacal laughter that first equals then surpasses Kyr’s on insane laugh.  Dropped to a sitting position, Kyr attempts to aid Feldrix.  He fires arrows at the mocking and clearly evil young man.   He misses (his Will save anyway) and grabs another arrow.

The aberrational alligator destroys several zombies but as it grabs and goes to chew up a zombie, the zombie strikes at it from within a drives a broken sharp bone into the back of the mouth and into the brain [DM NOTE:  House Rules---A nat 20 confirmed with a nat 20 = instant death]  The gorilla now tries to get the retreating archer whom was stabbed several times by Ayru.  The evil archer moves behind a wall of zombies.  Ayru moves around them also.  The summoned creature plows through the undead while in pursuit.

Zig continues to widdle down some zombies hoping not to get caught in the cross fire.  

“As I entered her at the age of ten I…”  

“NARRRRGH!”   Show the real you!”

“I am hahahahahahah.”

“WHO are you!?!”

“You do not know me?”

“You look…. familiar but …. cannot be him.   You resemble…… a childhood …..friend.”

“I am Taylor Downing…..I am here to erase your bloodline….. or to consume it. Hahahahahah!”

Holding his rage in check, the knight looks back sees what is happening.    Distractions within distractions.   The zombies, clearly marked as Emerald Claw, drew us out and began to separate us.  This Taylor’s appearance pulled me away from the melee.   My friends are in danger…. Because I fell for their games.  “Begone ….. lying spirit” and he turns his back and hurries to the group.

The stalking ranger is forced into the brush.  He is pursued by Ayru and the aberrational gorilla.  He doesn’t last long under this pressure.  The zombies don’t last much longer once Feldrix joins them once more.

As Kyr dismisses his “buddy” Ayru looks over the body of the archer.  “I know him.” She states.

“You have met a met before?” asks the sweating summoner.

“No…. not in person.”  She sets down her pack and searches for and finds Tyson’s journal.  She flips through a few pages until she finds the drawing and notes on Mako.  The picture and description fits him perfectly.

“One…. Down.” States the undead warrior.

“and Tyson missed it.” Says Zig with true regret.

“any sign of your friend?” Ayru asks Feldrix.

“No.  Illusion.  Used to distract me and anger…. Me.”

“Worked.  Indeedy it did.” Reflects the summoner as he looks at the arrow in his leg.  

“Removing that will hurt.” Adds Ayur without looking in his direction.

“Yuppy it will.   He leans over.  He gives a scary smile and rips it out.  Blood squirts out and the summoner looks as if he will faint.  Zig goes to him with potions and wrappings.

“I don’t like this Feldrix.” She begins.

“Agreed.”

“That illusion looks much like….. here it is…. This guy.” And places the journal on the ground before Feldrix and points at the image.  If the undead could grow pale from discomfort, he would have.  The image looks exactly like Taylor Downing.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
08  EXPLORE THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 164
“FLYING CARPET RIDE”
02/02/18

BARRAKAS   8, 1000

They decide to rest here on the river bank before searching for Gussa and a way out once more.  Ayru is now reading Taylor’s journal once more.  She appreciates his notes of details and thoughts.   What was he doing here in the middle of this place she wonders.  Because of his devotion…. His professionalism.  Perhaps this is why she came to respect him so much.   He did what she failed to do.  He remained true and professional to the end.  He never failed….. never lost his self-respect.

Its not fair.

Still sweating and pale, Kyr looks up.  With his link with his raven, he sees the oncoming object flying from high and dropping down using the sun as a cover.

A man riding a very large flying carpet slows down and levels out.  He looks at the scene before him.  Emerald Claw zombies….. all down and seemly destroyed.

“Hello and well met fellow travelers of the Hidden.  I am Tactorn Smithbinder.”

“Hello and well met yourself.” Says Ayur with the warmest smile she can manage.  “I am Ayur and these are my traveling companions and friends.”  She stands up and introduces everyone.  “This is Feldrix of Karrnath.”   He gives a slow and simple warrior’s salute.  He reframes from speaking hoping to not scare away the newcomer.  “This is Zigland, famed cook and food explorer.”  

He bows and smiles with his out wide.  “Well met.  It is good to see a friendly face.”

“And this is Kyr, the team’s mage.”

“Hell-o-a-well-ow….. I likes your ride -a-tide.”

If Tactorn is scared of this strange mix of adventurers he doesn’t show it.  “Would you like a ride back to Yrlag?  It’ll take a full day even on my carpet but it is safer and much dryer than the waterway.”


----------



## megamania

Zombies on the River


----------



## megamania

Summoned Ape takes his dislike out of the archer that shot his owner


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 181
”STICKY SITUATION” 
03/15/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  

“So….. it may seem funny to some, but before I torture and most likely kill my hostages, I like to know the victim’s name.” The very large orc wielding a very large double axe says.  

“Do not…. Do that orc.   You offend me…. Already.” Grumbles Gern.  “Why the attack?” He demands of the now soiled goblin.

“You have…. Our stuff.”  Payback smiles so that both incisors seem to double in size.

“Oh really?”  He leans into the outheld goblin.  “and the women and children?”

The goblin tries to avoid the orc.  It kicks and tries to bite Gern whom continues to hold it up but now looks forward….. listening.

The goblin smiles and calls out a name in goblin.  Payback mocks him and hefts his axe for a better battle stance.

“The others will take….. time to reach us.”

“Who said anything about sharing?”

The three watch as what Gern thought was a wall begins to move.   It is a large ogre with heavy armor and a very large club and shield.  Pieces of the glowing pebbles hold to its armor, shield and body.

Gern fights with the wrestling goblin as he reaches out and energy wisps from his finger tips.  If it hurt the ogre, the ogre didn’t call out.  Payback pushes his axe to the left to “make room to swing” and somehow strikes and beheads the squealing goblin. Only one swing connects and it seems weak and slows his other swings.  Damned aberrations.

Gern, up close now, sees the ogre for what it is.  It has been affected by the unnatural aura of the land.  It has four eyes and the skin has a slimy sheen to it.  Gern keeps to his energy attacks.

Payback strikes the creature hard and with the last swing takes it down….. sorta.

“Gimme!” snarls the orc as he tries to pull his weapon free.  It holds fast within the arm between plates.

Gern studies the dead body, the weapon and how pieces of things are sticking to its body.  He looks down the dark hallway beyond and frowns under his mask.  He steps back, concentrates and charges forward.  As he reaches Payback and the downed aberration, he jumps to the side and arch around them by running on the walls like they were the floor.  He returns to the floor, looks over his shoulder at the orc then pulls his tight gloves tighter up his sleeve before moving onward and disappears into the darkness.

“Hey!  You can’t leave me here with this thing!  It stinks!”  Mustering his strength, the very large orc begins to drag the body behind him.

Cursing bitterly the whole time.

Dan, Catherina (the female human whom has joined us aka my daughter whom decided to join us today….. oh of all days to do so  ) and Azzime pause as they had begun to catch up with the orc and mysterious elf.  Azzime looks up and sees…… the bottom of New Water as someone large sulking above them.  Most know that under the water and beads is glass but here it is thin enough to witness the soles of a traveler’s boots above them.  Azzime pauses to witness and process this as the other two are still trying to understand what they are seeing- both above them and as the elf runs along the wall to avoid the dead body of an enormous ogre.

“Good orc- why do drag the body?” asks Dan.

“Exercise.” Snaps the enraged orc.

Suddenly he is yanked back.   The sticky glue has adhered to a relatively clean section of floor stone.  With a growl of annoyance and frustration he pulls hard and instead of his axe popping free, pieces of the stone do.   Now the dragging is easier but has a mix of drag and grind to it that echoes down the hallways.  Payback rolls his eyes, leans forward and begins again.

Dan and Catherina look at the strangeness ahead of them and form a plan.  She removes her cloak and tosses it over the dragging body.  She then merely walks up and over the large aberrational giant-kin.  This aggravates the orc to no end and concerns Azzime.  The barbarian takes a few deep breathes then leaps and climbs over the body with more grace than the ranger [ nac 20].  Azzime refuses the risk. 

Gern has traveled nearly a half-mile ahead of them by now.  Dan and Catherina walk about fifty feet ahead of Payback and Azzime is about twenty feet back.


----------



## megamania

trouble trouble..... because Cathy is doing my one rule ..... no phones.... plus the sticky aberrational ogre


----------



## megamania

Gern senses a disturbance in the force..... like millions just died.... or the presemse of a Dogzilla.......


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 182
”SO, DO YOU COME HERE OFTEN?” 
03/15/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  

Gern spots a disruption in the wall ahead of him.   Slowing down he moves more with stealth.   Listening for footsteps he hears…… deep breathing.  Almost a moaning.  Blissful moaning.

Bracing his mind for any assault an aberration or mage may conjure, he steps to the section of wall that is different from the rest.  There is a ten foot section that is made of bars.  The bars are made of the same crystal / rock like material as the walls, ceiling and floor.  Behind the bars is a near naked woman.  She is covering her face with her hands.  She is in a state of mixed bliss and trembling fear.  Within her moans she begs for Gern to protect her….. to free her……

He tightens his gloves once more and marches onward.  

Twenty minutes later the woman hears a distance curse in perfect orc laced with druidic reference.   She smiles then pulls aside what clothing she had and as she begins to moan she envisions a different look for herself.

Dan watches Catherina from behind.  He appreciates the view revealed by the missing cloak.  Appreciates it greatly.

They are far enough ahead of Payback that they barely hear his curses….or the constant dragging of the 850 pound ogre body.

Eventually the barbarian and ranger reach the very area Gern encountered the would-be seductress.  The woman calls to them both.    She moans her bliss and wants.  Dan stops and looks through the bars.  Beautiful.

Her hair….. long with slight curls and a hint of fiery red in the darkness.

Eyes…  slight hint of gold and complete promise of adoration. 

Lips….. promises of softness and excitement.

Skin…. Glittening….. emotional…..

Her breathing……… captures and leads his.

“So scared.   The creatures….. they took me during the night……”  She covers her body as she can with only her hands and arms to block.

“What can I do to help you beautiful maiden of the night?” asks Dan in near tears.  His want is extreme…. His desire……

“Please….   How can we….. help you?” the female ranger is getting caught up with the magics, psionics and spell-like abilities being caste at the two of them.

“Oh now what?!?!?” roars the hulking orc.  Payback suddenly gets an idea.  He grips one end of the double axe and twists it to line it up better and begins to slam the axe deeper into the arm.  At the fourth strike the arm is severed but the plan goes awry.   The heavier and larger body remains attached to the axe.  Now there is a sticky loose arm to be wary of stepping onto also.

“Nice idea…. Payback was it?” comments Azzime.

“Lovebirds ahead.” He snarls.    That comment seems odd to the rogue informant.  He peers up but with normal vision he barely can see ahead.

Caught in spell and powers, the two inch closer to the bars that she uses to cover her body.  Dan grasps the bars and leans to her.   Suddenly the spell and psionic effects leave as her eyes turn black, her hair shortens into fleshy stubs and her once so kissable lips part sideways and she nips his hand.  Suddenly his entire mind is overcome with lust and the need for release.    He turns on the ranger whom suddenly seems to understand her unnatural want and need to befriend and aid the victim (the woman aka the Sin Spawn: Lust) as a magical means to lure her in, stops and looks at the barbarian whom smiles at her in a way most creepy.  They are then distracted by a severed ogre hand that tumbles behind them.

“Smells like….. Sex and Candy…..” growls the orc whom sturdies his body and braces for an act of violence unlike any seen before.  Azzime dodges as with a mighty growl, the Orc swings his axe.  It pulls and lifts the dead body into the air.  It grazes the wall tearing pieces of ogre skin away and slams it into the bars.   Sticky superglue like residue sprays from it and nearly tags the aberration to the wall.   

The axe is free.  Payback is happy.

“How did you know…….” Begins Azzime.

“Just a guess.” Comments the orc as the strange rough stone necklace begins to warm up from being cold and loses it’s glow.  “Just lucky.”

“Uh…. For being lucky….. what are you standing on?” comments the ranger.

“NAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW- $@#@!^&%$#$^*&$@”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 183
”REGROUPING” 
03/15/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  

At last Payback kicks free of the sticky hand quicker than the body.  

“Where is the strange elf?” asks Azzime.

Dan points into the darkness.  “Ahead of us.”

“Never would of thought of that.” The hulking orc says with a snarky attitude.

They continue in silence in the near darkness.

Roughly a mile later they come onto another blue door.   Sitting before it, meditating, is Gern.

“Oh….ain’t this purtty.” Grumbles the orc.     “He is breathing and thinking pretty thoughts.”  Then the orc realizes he is standing before a translucent blue energy door.  He peers in and spots several Dolgrims also checking him out.

A cruel but happy smirk appears on the orc’s face.

“You have a key Shadow Weave?” Gern asks Azzime.

Azzime understands this is a stranger in strange lands.    Where did he come from?  He has never been on the docks.  He would have seen it.  “I have crystal rod of the correct color.”

Gern looks to the pants.  There is no indication of a ten inch glass key there.  Magic.  Pathetic.  No skills.

Gern looks to the Blue doorway.  “Yaz Feek” 

Before them, the orc is leaning onto the door.  His forehead touching the doorway.  He is licking the door with his large pinkish-gray tongue.   Dan is there beside him….. not sure about the sanity of his new orcish friend.

Azzime puts the blue rod into the slot and hesitates pushing it in to an unlocking position.  The orc turns…… “Well?”

He pushes it in and wall shuts off.    It’s a free for all as the three  (Azzime and Gern wait) and the fifteen Dolgrims charge at each other.  The barbarians burbs out a line of fire dropping two dolgrim.  A third is set on fire.  No one questions the flame as they attack.  The Dolgrims never had a chance.

“Check the bodies.” Suggests Azzime as he recloses the door and locks them within the 20 X 50 space littered with dead dolgrim.

“What are we looking for?” asks Catherina. 

“More keys.”  Says Azzime.

Gern respects that idea.   However, he doesn’t help them.  He notes that indeed, Azzime has a magical pocket.  As he slips the blue rod into the pocket,  it makes no change of shape or show of motion, not even of the hand.

Finding nothing worth keeping, they meet up at the next blue door.  Time to keep going.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 184
”EYE OF THE BEHOLDER” 
03/17/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  

Payback and Dan lead the group with Catherina in the middle and two most cautious members in the back- Gern and Azzime.

There are several off-shoot doorways but they are either an orange or yellow door. These require a key of equal colored.  Nothing of interest is seen through these doorways.  Dan and the orc continue straight on past these.  

Payback spots an oddity on the wall ahead of him.   Dozens of one inch holes in the wall.  

“Looky here.” Says the large orc.  “Someone spying on me?”   The orc peers into a hole.  Nothing.   Moves towards the center of the ten foot section of holes and again peers in with his head directly up against the wall.   “Hell-ooooooooo.”  Just as he is about to back-off suddenly four barbed tentacles with a slight glow stab through some of the holes…… including the one where his eye is.

“Yearrrrgh!” the mighty orc screams.   He rips and tears at the tentacles as the others move up to help.

The tentacles move back through the holes before they can attack.  One has a trophy.

“Pull back you lummox!” calls Azzime as he tries to grab and pull back the seriously injured orc ranger. 
The barbarian once more burbs out fire.   Most of it is blocked by the thick wall.  Little filters through holes.  Azzime reminds himself to ask about the fire if they survive this.  The human ranger is incredibly skilled (or lucky) as most of her shots go through the holes but fail to hit anything on the other side.

Payback hits and shouts at the wall demanding the villain to reveal itself.  It does by grappling and tearing into his leg.  The other tentacles miss.  Azzime tries to hold and push the orc again.  He finds himself nearly used as a weapon.  Then he tries two new tactics.  The diplomacy doesn’t work as the orc is so enraged.    So instead, it is suggested there is a door further down.    That gets Payback’s attention.

Gern tries to blast the creature on the other side also.  Azzime doesn’t think it is magic but then what is it?  This energy does harm it but little seems to be happening to it.  

Azzime calls out the obvious-  “Just get past the holes.  It can’t harm us otherwise!”

“I have a better idea.” Snarls Dan.  He drops his weapon and waits impatiently.    So does Payback understanding the plan…. A crazy plan….. but a plan just the same.

The tentacles thrust through again hoping to find something.  With only one eye, the orc misjudges and misses.  Dan doesn’t.  He grabs and pulls as hard as he can.  There is a brief thump sound behind the wall as the creature is pulled into it.  Payback smiles.  He picks up his double axe and slices it up.  A mental scream comes out.

Seeing an opportunity, Azzime pushes the orc forward with whatever force he can.  They pass the creature except for Gern whom stares at the wall with malice.  In Xoriat he says- “I am but the first.   Soon you will be visited by the others.”  And leaves.

The Grell with extra psychic powers does it best to memorize this strange psychic creature that has threatened him.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 185
”GUARDIAN OF THE TELEPORT” 
03/17/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  		ABOUT 9TH BELL

“How do I look?” asks the orc.  He has placed a glowing gem in the empty eye socket.  It falls out as he turns to Azzime.

“Waz feek” Gern thinks silently to himself.

They are nervous and on high alert for more ambushes.

They come across a statue of a slightly mutated dire pig.  Generally they avoid it except for Azzime whom searches it.  He finds some healing potions and helps the orc further.  The orc is still badly injured.  He missing an eye and has several deep stabbing and barb injuries that have irritated his skin. 


Continuing on with Dan and Payback in the lead, Cathrina in the middle and Azzime and Gern in the back following.

They come up to another closed blue door.  Payback gives an impatient point to the door to Azzime.   Azzime is hesitant to open the door.    It is like he senses great danger inside.  Gern also senses great power inside.  “Open”

He opens the door and the orc is first in.  Dan is next trying to act as defense for the blinded side of the orc.  The female ranger stops and crouches near the opening looking for attackers.  Azzime closes the door while watching over his shoulder at the non-elf pretender.

“Come out- come out- where ever you are.” Mocks the orc.   Nothing.   He goes deeper into the room and sees a glowing floor in the next room.  

“What is that glow?” asks Dan the Barbarian.

“Magic.” Answers the orc.

Suddenly the three of them feel pressure within their skulls but each shake it off.  “It is my duty to guard this teleportation circle.   You may not- can not sully it with your savage bodies and minds.”

Gern feels the power.  “Let me in- now.”

Azzime hesitates only for a moment before opening the door.

The source of the telepathic voice levitates from the dark higher ceiling-  a Mind Flayer!

The aberration leader remains nearly ten feet up.   Payback hurries under him.   Eventually it will need to land and when it does-  he will be waiting for it.

Catherina attacks first and all three arrows puncture the aberration.  It teeters above the hopeful orc then Gern erupts in pure psychic energy.  The Mind Flayer never knew what happened to it.  It rains pieces of aberration around the angry orc whom begins to cut up pieces on the floor.

“Stop!   Search its body!” calls Azzime as he opens the blue door.

Only four things of use are found.  A Dagger +1 and a Blue, Yellow and Red crystal rod.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 186
”TELEPORT CIRCLE” 
03/21/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  		ABOUT 10TH BELL

“Sure this is a teleport circle?” questions the orc.

“Yes.” Says Azzime as he examines the glowing marks on the floor.  “Besides- where did the people go otherwise.”

“There were other branches we could not use.” Offers Dan.  “Maybe they went there.”

“Signs of travel lead to here- not so much the branches.” Brings up the human ranger. 

“Humph.” And the orc steps onto the circle and turns to face the group with a smirk.  All but Gern quickly join him and find themselves shortly in a hallway lacking any light except for Dan’s torch.

The Orc’s darkvision is washed out by the torch light just as he thought he saw something spider like in the shadows ahead of them.  Gern teleports in as they advance.  Four Mad Slashers attack.  The one eyed semi-spider like aberrations do not last long.

Moving on, the one eyed orc accidently kicks something soft under his feet.  Dan enlightens it.  It is a little girl’s doll.  It was finely clothed and made to look like a baby.  It’s porcelain head is cracked (from being kicked).

“this angers me.  To take defensive children…. Near babies…….” Begins the barbarian.

Not showing quite the same level of compassion, the orc asks, “The fire….. where is the alcohol you use?”

“What?!?”

“In my travels I once saw a traveling show with elves.  One would drink a strong alcohol then spit it out as another elf held up a small flame.  The small flame would burst and one of the elves then controlled it to look like and pounce around like a lion. So….. where is the alcohol you spit out and set aflame?”

“It comes from…. Within him.   He has no….. alcohol.” Answers Gern.

“Did you have to damage this doll?  It will break some little girl’s heart.” Begins Dan once more.  This argument distracts them as they round a sharp corner. Someone is aware and waiting for them.  A very fat ogre with a great Falchion. 

The orc and barbarian are quick to recover after it attacks Dan.  The others move up to support.  Catherina fires several arrows and Gern his mysterious energy.  The giant goes down after trading blows with the two melee juggernauts for a few rounds.

Azzime checks his body and finds nothing of use or worth.  Continuing on, there is another set of stairs leading up.   At the top of the stairs is a wall.

“Really” grumbles the orc trying not to rub the drying eye injury.

“Allow me to look.  I have…. A talent for finding the unseen.” Offers the rogue.  Gern joins him at the top of the stairs.

There are no key openings.  Azzime spots no traps or secret doors.  Then he realizes he felt nothing at one point.  He reaches back to this spot and concentrates.  It IS an illusion of sorts.  He looks to Gern and smirks before taking a step into the wall.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 187
”JAGRASSA” 
03/21/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  		ABOUT 10TH BELL

“By Cyre” 

Before the spy mapper is a grouping of randomly placed 20 ft cubes within what he believes is The Hidden.  As Dan and Payback step out of the portal they see an Ogre walking with no care nearby, two sinspawn walking away from them.  Catherina steps through and Azzime spots two orcs leading a young pre-teen girl away from them.  Gern arrives and automatically drops to a knee.  

As he takes in the scene Catherina spots a huge monolith of a gaunt tall goblinoid.   Now she squats down quickly.  Azzime was lying down already.   Gern and Catherina spot dozens of these blocks.  Aberrations and their possible minions coming and going.  Some appearing and disappearing on the tops of the stone cubes.  Even as it begins to process in Gern’s mind that this is an aberrant settlement Azzime silently curses.

Dan and Payback remained standing.  The orc slowly turns to Dan with a growing grin which is terribly horrifying to witness. With puss beginning to drip from his missing eye, the orc screams out a challenge and rushes the edge towards the closest targets- the sinspawns.  In mid air and as the barbarian also begins to rush the edge Gern growls “Yaz’ Feekus” to both of them.

The orc hits the marshy bright colored water and vegetation.  Dan lands just behind him and twists his ankle in the vegetation.  As a barbarian, it matters little as he goes into a rage.  The ogre is close enough to hear them and turns to see what is happening.  With his own bellow, he turns and rushes to the intruders.

The orcs decide it is time to pick up the pace and grab and drag the young girl by her arms.  Not liking this, the female ranger fires on them as they attempt to escape with the girl.

The sinspawn make a small but important mistake. They engage the two warriors.  Dan burbs out flame setting the first spawn on fire.  The one-eyed orc takes down the second one easily.  Both go down defeated.  The ogre reaches the stone cube the adventurers came from.  He doesn’t last long as Gern and Catherina pelt it as it comes.  It drops even as the two orcs have escaped with the young girl.

Then Catherina spots something coming at them easily running at them.  A giant gaunt goblin roars as it is now struck by arrows and mental daggers.

Azzime has dropped to the ground with the idea of aiding the group’s melee experts.  He sneaks
About looking for an opportunity that has no need.  Hearing the ranger’s call of alarm he moves in secret behind the cube to spy on the new threat.    It stands 15-20ft tall…… it moves through the brush with no hindrance due to its great height.  It is already reaching out to strike Gern.  

Overjoyed by a new and bigger challenging foe, Dan and Payback charge the creature.  Up close they barely register the horrific skin of the creature.  Bodies wiggle and struggle within the skin to escape.  It just gives the orc something to aim for.

This titan, this Legion of One, struggles under the multiple attacks.   Suddenly it screams and melts into 24 naked goblin-like creatures.  Easy targets for Azzime and the others.

“Next.” States the orc with too much eagerness.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 188
”KYR BY NIGHT” 
03/21/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  		ABOUT 2nd BELL

=Splash=

Kyr dives deeper into the water.  The madness fully taking him now.  “I come Father-  I can hear you.  I come.” He thinks over and over.

He surfaces the next block over.  He spots ropes under the dock and climbs out of the water.  The ropes appear like a bridge.  A bridge for someone or something smaller than himself.  He struggles to do so but climbs onto the Bridgeway.  He slips and curses many times as he walks across the rope and drift wood network.  It is pitch dark here but he knows he is not alone.

Suddenly a goblin addresses him.   “Go away- mine hide-e-hole.”

A summoned Dire Rat with tentacle-like eye stalks suddenly appears behind the goblin.  The goblin falls into the water ….dead.

Kyr rests there for a moment before summoning up another creature.  A large crocodile with soft spikes over its eyes and shoulders.   Instead of one large powerful tail it has dozens of tentacles including two longer ones like a squid.  “I ask for a favor my new friend.”

The aberrational crocodile swims under the docks using them for cover.  On its back rides its summoner.

After two more summoned crocodiles swim him in cover to the shore.  Kyr can hear the chaos above.  He wants to see it but knows it is not what his father would want.   Being exposed to the above world may prohibit him from reaching The Hidden.   The third crocodile (this one is pink and green with lobster claws for feet) reaches the strip of swampland that separates Yrlag from New Water and The Hidden.

Giggling, the crazed summoner crawls onto the mud and makes way for the New Water.


----------



## megamania

Popping into an Aberrational settlement..... unannounced....


----------



## megamania

oops..... and enter a Legion of One


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
09  PURSUIT
SEGMENT 189
”EMERALD CLAW vs ABERRATIONS” 
03/21/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  		ABOUT 2nd BELL

“What caused the destruction of Cyre?  I think it was the country of-“

“Enough with your theories of the dragonkind and their war with fiends.   If they were warring don’t you think we would see it?” Declares the second Emerald Claw guard.

“Feh.    I just know what I over heard.”

“BOTH of you need to shut up and do what you were told to do-  GUARD!” Demands a new comer- their boss, Agent Lt. Matture.

The two fall silent and begin to guard again.   Suddenly there is a sound at the water’s edge.  A glow and suddenly a dozen short multi-limbed humanoids come out yipping and yapping in something similar to goblin but not.  “Intruders!” calls the first guard.

The Dolgrims attack and overwhelm the two guards.   Matture smashes a few over their heads with his flail.  Then the greater danger rises.  Hidden by the darkness, the aberrational leader attacks.  Matture begins to mumble out a moan of fear as he is struck by a beam of light and turned to stone.  The large round creature floats over the dock towards the warehouse.

On the far side a second Beholder rises from under the dock with another squadron of Dolgrims.  Magic suddenly erupts from the warehouse doors.  Out steps a mage known as Taylor Downings.  A gnome dressed in green with green colored hair is also casting magic but her magic is divine power.  

Unknown to them, a third squad is tearing through the floor into the warehouse.  An Aberrational ogre leads them by force.  His Dolgrims spread out and search through the crates and barrels here.  Three squeal in triumph as they find prizes within the collected goods.

Gussa turns and sees the distraction for what it is.   “Too many.   We leave now and take it back later.” She declares.   Laughing, the mage goes to her and they teleport away.  The Ogre thinks he has won then spots glowing energy balls nearby (delayed fireball…. Several).  The explosion is seen and heard through most of Yrlag.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
11  JAGRASSA
SEGMENT 190
”MASTER OF HIDDEN SECRETS” 
03/25/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  		ABOUT 10 TH  BELL

There are few orcs or aberrations running around to battle now.  Gern refuses to enter other portals.  He wants a guarantee of an aberration to kill…. Not possible traps.  They do encounter a few Sin Spawn that are easily defeated.   On them are blue and yellow crystal rods which Gern takes.  

They go further into the settlement looking for hostages, foes and anything of interest.  So intent they miss that Gern has disappeared.  “Damn that elf!” curses Azzime under his breath.  They continue on still hoping to find hostages and stolen (retrieved) goods.

Shortly they come across something built of stone that is not a cube.  It is a pyramid about twenty feet tall with stairs on all four sides.  Azzime recognizes it.  It is an entrance to underground catacombs.  He is uncertain whether to enter but before he can say anything Payback has already hurried up the stairs.  The female ranger follows him up.  Azzime feels being alone is more dangerous than going into the heart of the underground aberrational tunnels.

The three go down the opening into the darkness.  There are no lit stones and pebbles here.  It is pitch black.  Almost unnaturally so.  Azzime strikes up a torch and notes the lighting is less than expected.  There is either magic at work here or some sort of supernatural effect.  Either way, its not a good thing.

They wonder down the hallway for several hundred feet without any threats or challenges.  This worries the spy.  The orc is bored.  Catherina is merely going with the flow.  They begin to feel even more uneasy.  The hairs on their arms and neck rise, even Paypack’s thick bristles rise.  They “feel” like they hear something ahead but are uncertain.  Moving closer, they reach a corner where the sound can now be heard, though not clearly.  Reflections of dim colored lights can be seen on the walls.  The lights are moving or something moves between the source and the wall?  Azzime is uncertain.
The orc ranger smiles and moves ahead of the group.  He goes around a corner.  The human ranger goes next.  Azzime finds himself wanting to go around the corner also.

What is found directly around the corner scares the spy to no end.  A room of swirling colors that more ooze than move around the light.  Mages and aberrations stand within this large room having casual conversations.

Three mages, one dressed in Emerald Claw armor, talk and laugh in their discussion.  Behind them are two Mind Flayers.  Again, they are having a conversation (though with no sound due to telepathy).  One is snacking on a simple treat of a Grey Dusk orc.    Near the back are two Dolgaunts.  They are staring at the crystal wall there.  One the wall are moving images.  It is like a Crystal Ball but angular and flat.  Images include Mothmen, a Shifter (Geth), a strange looking woman (Mistress Muy Monstrous) and an Airship.  

Also on the floor are glowing shards of crystal (Xoriat Shards) and several out of place potted plants.  The very plants Zig had created his Hidden Butter drug from.  Several glowing balls float about also.

The true source of Azzime’s fear is in the far left corner.  There is an elf here dressed in strange exotic blue and purple armor.  He is on his knees blowing with his forehead touching the floor.  He bows to a “man” covered in shifting organic looking armor with a long whip on his one arm.  Azzime hopes this is not a Daelkyr but knows better.  They are dead.  Two twisted mutated “women” kneel and touch the apparent ruler in a sexual and worshipping way.  The have claws for hands and stranger yet-  the right breast is full and exposed.  The left breast is smaller to the point of being none existent.   They have tails and long forked tongues.

= Welcome.  These are my friends and loving wives.  Do not worry.  We will not kill you now.  What fun is it to break your toys before we play with them some?=

“Time to leave-  NOW!” declares Azzime.  

Payback moves away slowly but watches the Daelkyr.  The other two move away quickly understanding this creature, this outsider, is incredibly evil and powerful.

As they flee, creatures appear and watch them as they leave.  None attack but that doesn’t lesson the fear.  They run all the way back to the original block.  The bodies are gone but the signs of their battle remain.

“Thank Boldrei” declares the spy.

And they climb up the block and step into midair and step down underground.


----------



## megamania

MASTER OF HIDDEN SECRETS


----------



## megamania

and the others.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
11  JAGRASSA
SEGMENT 191
”GERN VS…. EVERYONE” 
03/25/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  		ABOUT 10 TH  BELL

Gern holds the keys in his hands and weighs them.  Not by how heavy they are but whether to use them now.  The knowledge that an aberration attacked them and lives aggravates him.  It doesn’t matter that the stupid wild orc lost an eye.   It taunted him.

The orc is hurrying ahead after the other two scouted ahead from up on the twenty foot blocks.  Let them.  What he needs to do is clear now.  The elf (Githerzai) wearing a mask heads back quietly.  He steps around the dead “goblins” and others before climbing the block and reentering the long hallway back to Yrlag.

Now possessing both a yellow and blue key, he seeks out the aberration that hid on the opposite side.  On the way he encounters an orc whom doesn’t last long.  In time he comes to an exit leading away from the main passage.  

Moving into the area he encounters a guardian-  an ogre with tentacles and strange ill-colored patches of skin.  They go at it.  The mutated giant-kin should easily win but can not hit the ever dodging foe.  The same foe rarely strikes hard enough to cause any real harm.

The dance of death continues for over a minute as they dodge and trade swings vs mental energy and a short spear.  Bloodied and possibly dying, the mutant gathers his strength for one last swing.  It connects.

Gern is dead.

The adventurers never search for him.  They are rattled by their minds being touched by a Xoriat Lord.  Instead they return , empty handed, to Yrlag.  Some hostages have been found and returned by other adventurers.  Few artifacts are found.


----------



## megamania

Message of this storyhour segment.... don't split the party.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 192
”DISAPPOINTMENT” 
04/15/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000  		TUNNELS UNDER NEW WATER, YRLAG, SHADOW MARCHES

Dan the barbarian remains so quiet he seems to not be there as the group leaves the aberrational village…. Empty handed but with memories and knowledge they wish they did not gain.   They find a key rod left at the doorway they could not use before.

“Gern I presume.” Suggests Azzime.

“No matter.  If I get my hands on that eye stealing tentacle……” begins the Orc ranger.

“Then we go…?  Questions Catherina.

They go that way though Azzime makes a point of taking the crystal rod key thus closing the door behind them.

They keep going straight whenever they see a passage leading away.  They discover one dead dolgrim and a dead orc with bruised and burned markings on them.  Gern was here.

In time they find him.  The two pieces of him anyways.  Azzime gives a moment of respectful pause before looting his body.  Dan and Payback look for encounters.  The woman stands over the dead body of the elf.  When removing the tight sleek gloves with runes sewed into them, the spy is surprised.  Elven skin is forever youthful looking.   Even at elder stages their skin remains tight and smooth.   The skin of Gern is yellow with brown blotches.  Pausing and worrying that he misread the individual, he moves to the head.   He turns the head looking about.  By pulling the scarf down, the neck is also yellow.  He pulls off the crystal-like mask and discovers that indeed, Gern was not an elf.  His body and face is gaunt and tall like an elf but he has virtually no nose.  His mouth is small with very small teeth.  His eyes are light grey with slightly darker grey pupils.   The hair is dark brown and thin and wispy.

“What is he?” asks Catherina in wary awe.

“I don’t know for sure.   Not an elf anyway.” Answers Azzime.

“I know who he is.  A warrior.  A great warrior.  A Yaz’ Feek.” Answers the Orc.

[ DM NOTE:  According to the player of this Githyanki, it means ‘Wild One’ ]

In silence they choose to agree.

They eventually make it back to Yrlag…. Though empty handed.  They are not received well.  They did save one little girl however.   Several other tunnels were used that went to other settlements.  Many of these had adventurer groups enter them.   Some had success…. Others never returned.

Catherina leaves the group.  It is not clear where she is going or if she will be back.

[ DM NOTE:  Cathy played for a night but her work schedule doesn’t work well with everyone else’s ]

When asked, Payback, the orc ranger is planning to return to the alley he has been sleeping in.  

“Is that safe?” asks Dan.

“First few nights I had to convince the goblins here to stay away.   Rats had better sense than them.”

Dan feels bad.  No one should live like that.  Not even this orc.  “You could come to Grotto’s Place.  It is where I have been staying.  There were still a room or two remaining when I left last night.”

“I am fine.  I sleep well outdoors.”

“I’ll…. Pay for a room for you.”

Payback thinks this over and finally agrees.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 193
”AZZIME ASSIGNMENT” 
04/15/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000	EVENING IN YRLAG

Azzime has never much cared for his assignment.   He has not cared for much since his country was destroyed.   Born and raised Cyre, he was well known for his drawing talent.   He liked drawing trees and buildings the most.    People talked too much.  But the plants…. They spoke quietly to him.  It calmed him and relaxed him.

He rarely did commissions, especially out of country.  He traveled to Passage, Aundair to do a series of drawings of a wine company.  That was in Orulune…. 994.   He could never return home to his home outside of Metrol.

The winery was actually a cover for a training facility of military spies.   In time Azzime was trusted enough to work for them.   But of course this was first to Eldeen to spy on the farmers and druids here whom demanded separation from Aundair and got it.  Finding little except for individuals planning and generally failing to raise any forces, Azzime had little to report.

Some of his spy masters thought he was still holding back.   Wishing for him to less importance, they had him move onward to Shadow Marches.  He went to Yrlag to watch the water way to the Demon Wastes and western Eldeen.   Though it was more of Breland’s concern, he could also listen for rumors involving Droaam.

It could have been worse, he mainly drew maps and landscapes whil e on the docks.   Simple cover that drew little attention but placed him in the center of the action.  Then Rhaan 9th came.  Another unexpected massive area of land changed over night.  The Hidden came with no warning except for a few scholars suggesting something called the Draconic Prophecy predicted it.

Truth, a warforged artificer and scholar was one of these.  Lady Silvermane also was here looking for something to “happen”.  Taking his skills in mapping, he grew in attention by drawing and supplying maps to the hundreds of adventurers that came.  They gossiped and marveled at first New Water then the few that made it there- The Hidden.

He was among the last to last see Truth and RAF in New Water.   Gnolls with Ogres for muscle and acting as Beasts of Burden came apon them.  They were captured or forced to flee.  He escaped but never saw the two famous (infamous?) warforged again.  Whether they are in New Water, The Hidden or Droaam is uncertain.  They may not even be active at this point.  He had hoped to see them again.  He really did.

That was months ago.  Since he has acted as a guide to several groups of adventurers.  They seem more unstable as time goes.  Desperate people come here to hide.  Hide in plain sight.   It is a wonder that House Deneith has not come here in larger groups.  House Tharashk had a few come when the adventurers first began to come in large groups.  They left with a promise of more agents.  That was months ago also.

This was the second aberration incursion set on Yrlag.  The first involved sheer destruction.  Like it was a test of our defenses.  If so, we failed.  The raid last night was about plundering our resources.  They took things adventurers stole which he could understand.  But they also took women and children.   Why?  What terrible things could be happening to them?

Though it is not the normal day to send a message, he decides this must be done.  He goes to House Sivis to use a Speaking Stone to get word back to Aundair.  In the beginning, he had to hand write messages to send there.  It took weeks to reach the spy masters.  When it mattered, it often came late.  But with the events of the past year, Sivis found it profitable enough to set up a Speaking Stone.  Aundair, using a random name of another agent in the city, set up an open account.

Azzime enters the office of the House of Sending.  He nods to the smiling gnome behind the counter.  “good day sir.  Wishing to write home once more?”

“Yes- thankyou.  My family may hear of the activities last night and worry about me.”

“Families usually do.” Suggests the curious but professional worker.

Azzime writes out the message on their unique paper.  He hands it over to the clerk whom takes it to the magical stone and sends the message.  Once confirmed he takes the message places it into a small minute flame that hungerly consumes it.

“Place it on the family’s tab Tabbit.”

BARRAKAS   14, 1000	MID DAY IN YRLAG

Azzime takes a break from collecting rumors on the Hidden.  No one else seems to have seen a “Master”.    That is what the scholars refer to the Xoriat creatures as.  Others call them Daelkyr.

Returning to the Sivis building, he finds he has a message from his family.

= Monitor for further theft.   Find what was taken and why.  Take it back if possible.   Use adventurers if need be.   Report back finding=

Sigh

“Bad news Map Maker?” asks the gnome.

“They are worried for my safety and others.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 194
”DRINKS, SEX AND WILD TIMES” 
04/15/18

BARRAKAS   13, 1000	EVENING IN YRLAG

Dan the barbarian sets up a room for Payback.  It is directly next to his.  The orc stays back as he goes to sell the Mask and strange shirt Gern wore.  

He goes to the Museum first.  He feels they may have the most money available and willing to buy goods found in the Hidden.  The curator, Jassa, is here looking into damage done by thieves the night prior.

“The thieving bastards came in through three separate areas.   One stole a Crystal rod.  The others were driven away by our security.  Orrrrrgh…. It angers me so.” Growls the woman dressed in scarves and a light silk robe of stars and star groupings.  “How can I help you?”

“I heard you buy goods found in the Hidden.  I have these two I hope to sell.  I got them within the place.”  The barbarian pulls the shirt and mask out of the pack he was carrying.  

Jassa barely even notices the gambeson shirt.  The Mask is not of The Hidden but it still interests her.  “Where did you find this?” she asks while looking at the outer face of it.

“Underground.  In tunnels.”

“It is not of Xoriat or The Hidden.   Do you know what it does?   Or is it strictly ceremonial?”  As she checks it out she finds a drop of dried blood on the chin of the mask.   She flicks and scraps it off with her thumb nail.

“I do not know.    Found with wearer…. Deceased.”

She flips it over to look at the interior side of the mask.   More blood at the nose and mouth area.    Damned barbaric adventurer she thinks to herself.  “May I?” she asks weighing it before her face, readied to place it on.

“Yes.” Says the barbarian hoping it doesn’t meld with her or disfigure her skin with yellow and brown.

She places it on and feels nothing.  She looks at a few magical items she has on display but nothing.  Then she feels a slight headache from the center of her brain.  It grows then explodes.  She doesn’t call out or scream but she does shudder and become unsteady for a moment.  Dan watches her, ready to catch her if she falls.   Then she straightens out and speaks in a confused mix of languages.  The Crystal Mask of Languages has fed her the knowledge of five languages.  Draconic which she only knew a few words of before, Elven and Goblin, some orc and sadly Xoriat which she already knew well enough.

But draconic……   “I will buy if the price is right.”   She pulls the mask from her face and smiles warmly at the warrior.

“ah…. 3500.”

“Gold?”

“Yes.”

“I have repairs to do here.  The thieves did much damage.”   She looks at the front of the slightly golden with silvery sheen mask again.  Draconic.   “I can do 3100.”

“Very well” says the barbarian.   

It takes a moment for her to collect the gold and silver to equal 3100.  During this time he looks around some.    There is a small bowl of the glass beads.  The sign says something he can not read (he is a barbarian after all) and a few non weapon items.

She returns with a good sized bag of coin and places it on the counter with a prolonged rattle and shift of metal coins settling.    “Do you want to buy the shirt?”

“No good sir.    And that is not a shirt as you put it.  It is a weave of strong silk that makes for light armor.    I however , do not generally buy armor.”    She says politely enough but with a tone suggesting it is time for him to leave.   And he does.

He leaves the Museum and heads to the one area that sells armor.  Maybe they will buy it.  As he goes he walks by docks loaded with crates and barrels.  From a dark space between,  a small gloved hand grasps a corner.   “Tinkle Twinkle Dee-   How much gold have thee?”

Nice lady thinks the barbarian.  I should try to find who broke into her place for her.  [DM NOTE: Azzime was one-  he took a Crystal Key Rod ]   He has to stop as a bunch of ½ orc and goblin children run before him playing “Kill the Ogre”.  He watches as the innocent children scurry off declaring that each has the other where they want him.  He smiles.  In his village it was “Kill the Hill Giant”  same idea.

Feeling exposed with his new money,  he diverts from the arms idea and goes to the sad settlement referred to as The Kundarak Bank.    It looks much like any other building but better kept.  However, compared to the average House Kundarak bank it is a ruin.   This branch doesn’t even contain the magical vaults that connect bank to bank.

Going in, he spots several dwarves dressed in gleaming golden armor with perfect looking war hammers and sledges.    Another dwarf with glasses stands at a counter.  “I would like to open an account.” States the barbarian.

“Saving or General?”  says the bored and business like dwarf.

“Difference?”

“Saving gains interest and is protected under Kundarak from theft.   General is not guaranteed nor is there interest.  Either way, there is a 1% processing and holding fee for all monies and appraisals from our staff for non-monatary items like art, pottery and wonderous items of importance.”

“Oh.    General.”

“How much?”

“3100 Gold in mixed coin.”

A bushy large eye brow raises sharply and the cold calculating eye under it twitches.   “Very well-   Akkudos!”   A young dwarf hurries over and stands at attention.  “Count and verify”

The young dwarf hefts the bag up and brings it to a small table.  He begins to count and stack the coins in full view of Dan whom watches intently.     Stacks of ten are made of gold and silver and after twenty minutes finishes and recounts a third time.

He hurries over to the senior member and stands erect once more then reports.  “3050 Gold from the five nations and 500 silver from the five nations.  3100 gold total. “

“Agreed?” asks the senior member to Dan.  Dan nods and agrees.  The young dwarf slides the coins into trays that are more manageable than the sack and begins to take them to the back.

“As agreed…. 1% is required for the services rendered”

Dan looks at him blankly.

“31 Gold”

Dan pulls out his gold pouch and finds 30 gold.  He then reaches for the pouch he places his silver in and finds an empty space.   “My silver……..”

The brow raises and an eye twitches violently.   “Do you not have the money?”

Dan angry and perplexed pulls out his copper and hopes he has that much.   He does…..barely.   Akkudos verifies it for the two of them.

Dan, now staring at all shadows intently, moves towards the armories.  He does sell the cloth armor at his last shop.  Most of the shop keepers did not wish to buy cloth armor as it would degrade in the swamp very quickly.

He brings his money to the bank again.  Akkudos verifies it and he has to use enough money from the cloth sales to pay his service fees and have some spending money on him.  He wants to drink tonight and show Payback a good time.   There are two more brow and eye twitches before he finally leaves.

Another group goblin children race by him but he holds his hands to his pouches as a precaution.  Before reaches Grotto’s Place he meets up with Payback.     Whenever goblin children run towards them the large orc growls and makes like he is going for his weapon and they eep and run away.   Dan checks his coin pouches.  Intact each time.    Nearby, a goblin with black gloves spits out a quiet curse and settles back into the shadows.

It is late now and Grotto’s Place is busy.    The goblin barkeeper, Weirdwage, is making many mixed drinks using his alchemy skills and his spirits knowledge.  Gretta, Dana, Celeste, Jassae, Zenith and Assorta are working the tables.   Jorge and his chicken familiar are cooking steaks and wrapped hot swamp pig and pepper sandwiches.   Grotto watches it all with his arms crossed and smoking his cigar from the Valenar plantations.  It is loud and rowdy but under control.

Dana, a bar wench with “missing” buttons on her blouse spends extra time around Dan and Payback’s table.  

Dan, laughing at something he didn’t understand but laughs anyway, looks to her intently then to the orc.   “Did you have healing done for your eye?  It looks much better.   And I like the eye patch.”

Payback did have a minor healing spell done to stop the oozing of his eye and bought an eye patch made of leather.  Sewed into it is strange lettering of orcish design.   Aye!  Aye I did.    The flies and maggots are a turn off to the ladies.” He laughs.

A half-elf woman wearing a medallion of Dol Arrah looks at Dan and smiles.   The gleam in her eye and slight curl of her lips promise many possibilities.   This is a good day.   It may be a better night.

Within two hours, Dan has the half-elf sitting on his lap laughing and unsteady.   Payback also has a woman hovering around him.  Dana, one of the wenches here, has taken a liking to him.

Dan and Xena go to his room for the night.   The orc and waitress remain below.   Drinking and working.
It was a very good night for Dan whom begins to doze off with the half-elf in his arms.  Suddenly there is a scream and a roar at his head.   No- not at his head but behind the wall where his head rests.   A woman, presumably Dana calls out.   Payback snarls out “I’ll all orc!” and the sounds are obvious.   A picture falls off the wall in Dan’s room and the water shifts and nearly spills on the nightstand.   More snarls and sounds between ecstasy and pain come from the room.    A crashing sound of a bed breaking and mix of laughter and happiness come.   Followed by Grotto pounding on the door for them to be quiet.

At first angry and embarrassed, Dan begins to shift to get up but Xena awakens, snickers and kisses him.  He will hurry up and quiet them…. Later…. In the morning.

BARRAKAS   17, 1000	

After rest, the bar maiden, Dana, returns to Payback’s bed.   Loud but not destructive, they enjoy each other’s company.

Dan also meets up Xena again.   She is more aggressive this time.  Perhaps stirred on by Payback and Dana…. Perhaps just more alcohol is in her system.

BARRAKAS   18, 1000	EVENING IN YRLAG

Dan looks at his spending money.   “We need to find more money.”

“That reminds me….. Grotto wants money for the bed.” Adds the Orc.

Dan regrets inviting the orc to stay here with him paying.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 195
”ASSASSIN BUG STAMPEDE” 
04/15/18

BARRAKAS   19, 1000	MID DAY IN YRLAG

Dan and Payback are walking towards the docks to see if they can spot a certain Map maker and Guide.  They find him selling a map to a shifter and a dark skinned half-elf.   Azzime smiles as they leave then turns to see who is next in line.  He stiffens in an attempt to close but remembers his mission.  “Hello Dan.  Hello Payback.   Looking to buy a map?”

“Azzime!”  calls out the Orc in a loud voice.  “We have missed you!”

“Yes Azzime.    You worked well with us last week.   We think we could work well again this week.” Adds Dan.

Azzime remembers his spy masters mission.  Use a group of adventurers as cover and protection.  None that can become wise your actions but still able to survive.     These two fit that but will HE survive being with them?

He thinks quickly about the mission.  “Very well but I wish to travel to the western side and far down.  Further than anyone has ever traveled before.”

“I like it!” declares the orc nodding sideways to the barbarian.  He is smiling like an idiot…. Well more than usual.  Azzime then looks at the orc’s face… especially the eye patch.   So childish.  “Cute…. The patch.”  Payback smiles.

“What is there?” asks Dan.

“Unknown.   That is why I want to go there.”

“We’ll be the first!  We’ll clean up on everything.  I should buy a bigger pack to fill!” declares the orc to anyone and everyone in ear shot.

“If you feel you should.” The rogue, ranger, spy agrees.

“With your own funds.” Finishes Dan.

“We go today.” States the enthusiastic orc.

“No.  We go tomorrow.  In the morning.  7th bell.  Meet me here on the dock.”

The two look to each other and agree.   One more night.

Dana is a no show which is disappointing to the ranger.  Xena shows up but is acting strangely.  She watches Dan but never comes to him.  She instead flirts and clings to a young human male fresh from a ship from Sharn.   A new conquest.   He thought he was using her….. not the other way around.  He is near saying something when several of the human’s friends show up.   Enough to be a problem.

He drinks long into the night.

7th BELL

Azzime has his goods packed and waits for the two warriors.

8th BELL
They will be the death of him yet.

9th BELL
Payback awakens and sees the sun.  Pain.    

He gets his goods together and bangs on Dan’s door.

BEFORE 10th BELL
Azzime is setting up his Map Booth now when he hears the commotion. The two warriors are hurrying down the dock.  Birds and people spread out to avoid them.

“We are ready to go!” calls out the blood shot one eyed orc.

Dan looks ill.  Running directly from bed was not wise.

It takes a few minutes to close up and lock the mapping booth.

“Due to the long way to travel through New Water we can use my boat.”  Begins Azzime.  From there we go down directly south then to the other side near the Shard Bay.”

“Shard Bay?” asks Payback nodding to his side towards Dan.

“It’s a place on the NW corner of The Hidden.   A pocket several hundred feet deep.  Shards of obsidian grow out of the bay bottom.  It is dangerous to walk there.    There was a group that traveled there.  A warforged , a half-orc and a goblin were part of the group.  They stayed at Grotto’s also.  I remember that day.  A large bar fight happened and House Deneith stopped by with ogres.  Grotto was furious.  There was little damage done to his tavern until the ogres arrived.”

“Kewl.” States the orc.

Dan attempts a nod and smile.  He fails miserably. 

They walk towards Dragon Road.  This raised road connects House Tharashk to the swamps to collect Eberron Shards.    Or at least that was the case until The Hidden occurred.  They follow the commoners path below it for several hundred feet.  Then they go off the path and go overland through the swamp.  “My boat is hidden this way.”

They reach a clearing with a long stretch of high grass that leads to New Water.  Azzime suggests his boat is on the other side of the grass.    As they enter it Azzime spots movement to the right.   “Look out!”

Beetles the size of wolves are scurrying along the grass towards them.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 196
”AZZIME LOUDER JOINS THE GROWING LIST” 
04/15/18

BARRAKAS   20, 1000

The beetles charge through the tall grass.  Azzime draws his two clubs and readies himself for the possible attack.  He can not identify these beetles.  Though they appear to be non-mutated they are clearly dangerous.    The beetles reach Dan and Payback.   They try to claw them and reach out with their long tube like mouths.  

Suddenly everything goes dark.

Azzime, with a good sense of direction and location steps backs a few steps and exits the area of magical darkness.  He thinks he caught a glimpse of a goblin dressed in dark grey within the tall grass but can not confirm as the beetles follow through unperturbed by the darkness spell.

A beetle sticks its mouth into Payback’s.  He tries to chew on it while hacking it up.  He kills it before anything further happens.  Dan also has a similar experience.  He burbs out a gout of fire that destroys the fleshy mouth piece.

Despite  the darkness, the battle goes toe to toe.  Fire and stalling through by death stops any of the beetles from beginning to digest the warriors.  Azzime.    Azzime is not so lucky.

He doesn’t have a flame attack or the ability to do massive amounts of damage before the  proboscis can eject digestive acids into his body.  He dies almost instantly from the inside out.

The goblin, if there was one to begin with, leaves.   

Dan burns more of the assassin bugs and Payback continues to overwhelm them with his massive double axe.

The darkness lifts leaving two beetles exposed.    They last a mere 12 seconds.

“Now what?” Asks the ranger.  “He’s dead.”

A moment of silence.  “We loot the body.”

One club is dissolved, the other bounced away from the body and the acids pouring out of it.  The leather is dissolved.   The coins are nearly useless as melted goods cover them and are beginning to harden already.   There are four rods, two red, a yellow and a blue.   He also finds two sets of magical gloves on the body that survived.  A longsword, a wand, two rings and a necklace.   Everything else is destroyed (including the Kundarak notes, traveling papers and many of his maps and lock picks.

“Oh.  What have we here?    Dead bodies.   Two dying.   Need help you do.”

The barbarian and ranger turn to look at the source of the voice.   They see an older goblin.  He has bushy eye brows but a bald head.  He is dressed in grey armor.  “Where did you come from?!?”

Looking at the many deep cuts on the orc, Dan considers the suggestion.  “He needs help  (has 23 / 80 HP).   Payback would answer but his throat is raw.  He was “probed” three times.

“Oh.   Here, There Goblins Everywhere.” He answers then adds, “I know one that can help.   It would cost money.    Gold that is.” Says the goblin coyly. 

Spending more money on the orc thinks Dan.    “Who and how much?”

“Why me of course.    I aid all I can.”

“So its free?” asks Dan hopefully.

“Your patch speaks the truth mighty orc.   No.  Not free.    Even I need money.”

Dan looks at the orc and his eye patch that can not be read.   “How much?”

“ A bit or the complete package?”

“Huh?”

“For 30 gold I can seal up a hole.   For 60 gold I can make him whole.”

“My eye !”

“No.   Just the cuts in your guts you orcish nut.”

Payback, feeling the injuries finally, stares at the goblin in confusion.   The bard is going to heal him?

“Seal the hole…… seal the deep cut near his heart.  It is bleeding.”

“Gold to make the deal sold.”  The old goblin puts out his hand and wiggles his fingers greedily and impatiently.  Even with the effects of the alcohol wearing off, the barbarian fumbles for his gold pouch. 

“Need insight?   Gold on the Right.”

He stops, looks at the goblin.  The goblin is correct.  His pouch is on the right side.  “Sharp eyes little healer.”

“Sharper is my wit.   Complete healing then?”

“30 gold.”

“Ah…. Poor orc.   Khiis is my name.”

The goblin has the orc kneel down.  He calls on healing powers of his god.  Dark blue energy washes over the hand onto the orc’s chest.  He feels better.   So much better he never felt the wandering hand checking for hidden goodies in the belt.

“For 30 gold the deal was sold.   For 30 gold more the orc will not mold.”

The thought of it makes Dan feel guilty.  He pulls out the last pouch and as the goblin watches with raised eye brows and an anticipating smile, they count out the gold together.

“Would a Kundarak note work?”

“No!   No deal with House of dwarves.  No.  Gold is the way to make the pain go away.”   

The thirty additional gold goes onto the goblin’s small outreached hands.  The coins disappear somewhere on the body without Dan seeing where.  “Now he will be healed since the deal is sealed.”

Several healing spells are caste and indeed, Payback feels better soon.  Dan takes potions fearing the costs involved to be healed by the mystery savior.

“I think today we return to our rooms and relax.” Suggests Dan.

“return to the Grotto.  Yes good idea to go.”

The goblin watches them walk back towards Yrlag.

“Praise the Keeper.  Praise Spyder Byte.”


----------



## megamania

Poor Azzime.   Deep Throat with acid.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 197
”THERE IS NO HOPE IN THE HIDDEN……” 
04/15/18

RHAAN 10, 999

“Thor-ruck.”

“Yes.  I agree.  It is not natural and may be dangerous.    But that is why we are here.”

“Thor-ruck”

“Good idea.  Let us get closer.”

A very large frog leaps about from large mangroo root to mangroo root.  The small trees grow up from the dark marshy water on exposed roots.  On frog rides a small slender person.  His fine and delicate facial features show great and growing concern.    Something has happened to the swamp here.   The pixie paladin, Cous-cous had a dream about this.  A disturbing dream.  The images were boxed in by slithering wet, even slimy, tentacles.  It whispered to evil aberrations in the nearby village of Yrlag.

Dol Arrah gave him the ability and strength to hear it…. To eavesdrop on it.

Now he and his faithful stead- Thor-ruck, a giant frog, are investigating the dream and its dire implications.

They cross the mangroo and then cross a wide stretch of tall grass.   “Thor-ruck!” the mount croaks.  

“Yes….. we are near it.   A trees are ahead of them then nothing.   Dark but clear water spreads out before them.  In the coming days the merchants and fishermen will call it “New Water”.   Now, Cous-cous can only call it one thing…. An Abomination.



BARRAKAS   15, 1000

Somewhere deep into the hidden, a mindflayer is within a large cavern chamber.  Eerie blue light reveals crystals with images playing on them.  

“The Master of Hidden Secrets is pleased.” Comments a floating ball descending from high in the chamber to be revealed within the strange blue light.   The Beholder’s name is Garrizon.  “The key artifacts were retrieved.  We have new test subjects also.”

The mindflayer is silent as he watches the images.  “I would hope but my expanding mind says to be cautious.  There are forces still active within our home lands.   Forces cgreat enough to stop him.  Maybe stop his dreams.”

The beholders tentacled eyes all droop in concern…. And fear.   “Are you sure my brother?”

“It is in our nature.  Chaos.   Not all of the players have been removed or revealed.  The TRUTH yet hides from me.”

“The Eternity Crystals you mean?  You have watched them long into the week.   It will mess with your mind.”

“Perhaps…. But it reveals much to me.”

“Such as?”

“The first wave of the orcish druids.  We saw them coming and dealt with them.   However a new orc has arrived.  He is related to the druids.  There is no fear in him like the others.”

“I can see to his death if you wish.”

“He is not worth the energy but he is a problem.  He will delay or aid others in ways I can not track.”

“What else?  Who else?”  asks the large tentacled orb as it takes new interest in the images on the glowing crystals.

“This one, a human dressed in black.  He will come and there will be incredible unbalance and chaos in his path.  He will be here soon.”

“I will suck the marrow from his bones before his eyes.” Comments the Beholder as he spots the image of a black dressed man with a red tattoo on his body.   He is surrounded by others within the New Water.  Adventurers or persons with purpose?

“This one bewilders me the most.”  The ithillid’s feeding tentacles twitch and sway in irritation.  “He is small but I sense power within him.   Divine power.”

The Beholder looks at the crystal.  A pixie, dressed in colorful armor, rides a leaping large frog.  It is attacking Dolgrims and defeating them easily.   “I will eat him as a snack if you wish.”

Silence.

A sigh.

“I wish.”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 198
”AGAIN…. NEW MEMBERS” 
04/29/18

BARRAKAS   20, 1000

Khiis the goblin follower of The Keeper has returned from reporting in to The Web.  He has waited for the curtain of darkness to fall before going to the area of Grotto’s Tavern.  He climbs onto some crates he had arranged through The Web to place under and around windows to Grotto’s.  Inside he watches people drinking and carrying on.

He sees the two buffoons doing exactly what he expected.  Payback and Dan are drinking and trying to impress women here.  Several “women”  are making their rounds tonight.   He is not impressed.

“Hey you.  Yeah you.   Crap!  It’s a goblin!”  calls out a man slightly drunken.  He fumbles backward trying to pull his short sword from his scabbard on his belt.  The goblin rolls his eyes and slowly climbs off the crates.

“You are making this simple mission more difficult.   May the Keeper have mercy for you I would never offer you.”

BARRAKAS 21,1000

Late morning the two would be adventurers finally leave their rooms.   While leaving the orc is pulled aside by Grotto.   He owes money and will evicted soon if he is not paid.  Dan has stopped paying for his room and board.

Just outside of the busy dock area of Grotto’s Place, Dan becomes frustrated.    “We Need Allies!  We Need Adventurers!  Who Is Unafraid?!?”    Nothing.    Many stares of disbelief and distrust.   Then Dan spots someone staring at him.  A woman.    A tiefling woman. She was sitting on a few crates but now gets up and begins to walk towards them.   Few miss her advance.  Her skin is dark red, her hair is short but curly.  It is black with waves of dark red.  Red leather hip boots and long gloves go with her bodice / corset top and bottom.

“Maybe I can help boys.” She says with while flashing a seductive smile.

Dan and Payback watch her advance.  The barbarian then asks her “What can you do?”  She gives a pouty hurt look then smiles with a friendly giggle.  

“More than you.” She says and fingers his nose gently.   Dan goes to smile and hold her hand but finds he is frozen.   “And ….I….Can….Do……So…. Much more to you.”   With a new giggle she moves to the orc.  “You look….. big.   Are you big?”

Before he can answer, Dan finds he can move once more.  “You can join me….us.”

“Do you need more…. help?”  The three (four counting the ever-watching goblin) turn and their sights settle on a strangely garbed person.  His armor is a mixture of metal bands and leather that covers most of his body.   Metal spikes protrude from the combination of armors.  “I wish to travel into The Hidden and test my magic.”

“Magic?   Yes.  We could use a magic user.” Declares Dan without clearifying the type or use of magic the stranger has use of.

“Names?” asks a fifth member only now presenting himself.   

“Oh.  You.” States the barbarian with obvious disapproval.

“Yes Me.” States Khiis.

“I am Xena.” Says the Tiefling as she leans down as if to pet the goblin.  The goblin sneers and steps around Dan’s legs blocking her reach.

“Xena?”

“Yes.   Don’t wear it out.” She says to be cute.

The goblin dislikes her instantly.   Keeper will have her.   Soon.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 199
”RELAX BEFORE NEW WATER” 
04/29/18

BARRAKAS   21, 1000

The new group decide to begin the next morning.   That night Dan, Payback and Xena drink heavily at Grotto’s.   The strange armored “mage” wanders outside (Payne) away from everyone.  The goblin once more spies on Grotto’s Place.

Payback has won a few arm wrestling matches.  It is enough to buy some drinks at least.  Dan tries his best to seduce Xena.   She smiles and flirts back as she clings to an elven bard she discovered earlier.  The goblin looks for easy marks exiting the tavern.  He spots two.

Assuming the appearance through magic, the goblin becomes a female halfling.  “She” gets ahead of the one target whom has had plenty to drink.  The man can barely walk and stumbles even while holding onto the rails of the dock area.  She begins to sob from her place in the shadows.   The drunk is startled and thinks he is about to robbed or worse.  Then he sees the innocent crying girl.  “Ou shod not be ut here a nite wid’ one.”

“I’m scared.”  She looks up innocently and pleading.

“eh?”  His breath nearly sickens the goblin/halfling.

“An’ hungry.   Do you have any food I could have?”

“nah’ ood.” He fumbles verbally.

“coin?”  The halfling’s innocent face begins to smile with menace.

The man pukes.    Only the extreme reflexes of the goblin / halfling keeps itself clean.

“oorie.” As the man wipes at the right side of his mouth (puke clings to the left side)  “I don’t…. uhhh….. don’t…..” he turns and lauches once more over the rails.  He passes out leaning over the rail.  

“Too easy.” Says the thief as she takes his coin pouch….. then frowns.    A single copper remain.  He drank himself poor.

She leaves the man there passed out.  Five minutes later a strange stranger happens by.  Payne looks at the man passed out and can smell the new puke….. the very puke he has stepped onto.  Frowning he curses and grabs the man’s feet and heaves him over the rail.   The drowned body will be found by a fisherman the next day.

Khiis spots a second mark.  This man is a dwarf in merchant’s clothes.   Once more, as a homeless innocent female halfling, he goes to this mark.  “Sir…. Sir- do you have coin for a hungry person.”

The dwarf looks her over then smiles.   “Aye little lady.  I can give you a coin or two.    You had me worried for a moment.   I thought you were one of them stinking ugly goblins.  The thieving little rasts are a menace in this town.   They need to be rid of.  All of them.”

“Say true.    Anything else?” asks the halfling as she slides a dagger from her back.

“About the evil creatures or coins?  Are you selling yourself?  For shame.”  Before he can say anything more a dagger imbeds itself into his neck.   Khiis quickly gets the coin pouch and looks for other things of use.   A shiny ring.  Taken.    In his beard are beads made of metal and cheap jewels.   There is worth here with the right persons…..    he cuts off the hairs to take the dwarven family history beads.

Payback goes to his room with a mild buzz.   He knows he needs to get up early.   Dan also goes to bed.  No buzz….. no company.   He concentrated so much on Xena he never attracted another woman.  Xena continues to cling and caress the elf.   At 1st bell they go upstairs…. Together.

The elf enters her room.   She winks and steps behind a changing curtain.   She hums seductively to herself as she begins to caste spells.  Her body responds as a greater twinkle in her eye appears and a much more charming smile and glow comes.    Then she concentrates on her target…. The elf.   “I hope I am all you want…. And more.”  She steps out from the curtain now without the gloves and boots.  The strings to her top are loose.    But the elf doesn’t see this.   He sees flowing…. Almost floating silk veils that hide little but leaves only brief glimpses of his idea of heaven.   “My goddess…..” he whispers.

[GM NOTES:  I try to use ALL books I have and well….. avoided the infamous book of Erotic Fantasy…. Until now]


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 200
”NEW WATER IS QUIET” 
04/29/18

BARRAKAS   22, 1000

The five of them meet up outside of the Grotto.    Without speaking, they march towards the entrance to the swamp trails that lead to New Water and eventually to The Hidden.   Dan takes them to the place Azzime had his boat hidden.  It is gone (taken by goblins of The Web as instructed by Khiis days ago.)

“I can’t believe this!  There was a boat here before…..” begins Dan.

“Walk?” asks the tiefling.

“Like this.” And Payback steps both feet into the strange water.

The goblin hops to him and waves for the orc to stop.   He hops once more onto the back of the hulking ranger.   Using his dreadlocks, the goblin climbs up onto the top of the head and waits. “Don’t pull my hair that way.   Ever.”  

The goblin smiles.  “sure.  Whatever.”

The five of them continue to walk on through the New Water.   They began around 8th bell and now it nears 19th bell.  The sun is near down.  There is no land in sight.    They continue with a forced march.

BARRAKAS 23, 1000

Still finding no land to rest on they continue on into the water.  They spot an ominous sign in the near distance.   A body floating face down.   The cloak appears to be of Cannith design.  It blue with gold and silver trim.    Seeing no threats, Hkiis has Payback roll the body over.   An elf with leather armor and a “x” shaped dagger and potion holding suspenders.  There are six MW daggers and a few minor potions.  A few coins for Spyder Byte and the Keeper.

Little else interests anyone as they want dry land most of all.

BARRAKAS 24, 1000

Late morning the next day they continue.  Xena’s strides are slow and weak.  Dan yawns and wishes there was sleep last night.   The mighty orc and the mage (Payne) seem unbothered by the forced march.   The goblin slept well enough once securing himself within the orcs dreads.

Then they spot land.    Xena is first to see the reflection of the sun’s rays on the obsidian shards.  They the goblin, with his high view point looks to where she is looking and sees a good sized island…. 100 x 30 feet.    Sleep.

Moving to it they reach its shore when the goblin hears something.   Sobbing.   Mournful sobbing.  Easy Mark?

The goblin hops off of Payback and motions for him to be quiet.   The quick witted Orc turns puts his finger to his lips and “Shhhhhh!    BE QUIET!  GOBLIN GOING IN FIRST!”   Someday, thinks the goblin, I will kill him.

Peering around the corner of a large and very sharp obsidian shard the rogue cleric of The Keeper  peeks around.  A slender woman (elf or fey?) is sitting down sobbing.  She is drinking a jug of liquid (wine?)  Her hair is dark red with lighter streaks of dark red within it.  The color of wine.   She wears a traveling robe and wine stained blouse and riding pants and boots.  “Why?!?  Why has it gone away?   Why has nature been replaced…. With this?” She wails then takes a very deep hit on the wine jug which looks immaculate with blue and green runes on the polished white pottery surface.

“The land was so pristine with its vines and slimes.   The moss on the trees…. Hello?” The woman suddenly knows there is someone here.   The goblin has turned invisible since the orc had to “tell” everyone to be quiet.  Xena has gone wide while Payne has gone around the glass she is next to.  The others walk behind Payback onto the dry land thankfully.

“Who are you?    Did you do this?”  She takes a deep shot from her wine jug.  “Answer me!”  she calls out in a panic filled with fear.

“Where……   wha?   I don’t follow you lady.   You drunk.” Declares the orc.   Dan steps to his side ready for action.

Suddenly, the woman’s fear becomes frustration then anger.  Her features change.  Talons and fangs grow.   She bulks up slightly and hair becomes visible on her forearms.    “Arrrrgh!   I should kill you for destroying my home!”   

Xena lets her have it.

A beam of pure sunlight shots from her hands and barely misses.  However (nat 1 on ranged touch) , the light strikes the glass behind her and flashes violently.  Only the orc and barbarian fail to turn away quick enough.

The “magic” wielded from Payne erupts from his hands as elderich energy strikes the woman from behind.  A second beam of focused sun light sears her and she drops screaming a curse to the aberrational invaders and their agents.

Little remains of the body as the goblin becomes visible.  He pours out the jug by knocking it over.  The 24 inch tall goblin can not carry the jug.   Dan picks it up to keep once left behind by the goblin.

“Sleep?” asks Xena.

Payback is already out.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 201
”PLAYER’S CONFUSION” 
04/29/18

BARRAKAS   26, 1000

Travel is long and with few islands for shelter.  Dan is beginning to understand why Azzime wished to go this way.  Few have gone here due to the inconvenience of it.  There are fewer patches of exposed land but plenty of shards.

That night they find a very small island.   It is about 8X8 round.   Khiis has to sleep on Payback’s lap like a child.   Its okay with him and the orc is out cold quickly.

Dan tries to flirt with Xena whom doesn’t rebuff him but has no intention to play with him tonight.  This human is too easy and not worthy of her attention.

BARRAKAS 27,1000

Late morning the next day they are once more walking (zig zagging They need a ranger or a barbarian that uses his skills).  The goblin spots something nearby and recognizes it immediately from rumors and stories he has heard of.

The Colossal Red Dragon Skeleton.

Dan insists on going to it.   Though no one knows of it, he is from Argonnessen. He is a Seren barbarian here to explore The Hidden since it is said to be poison to dragons.

There are several adventurers here talking and laughing.   Two human fighters (Karl and Narl), a warforged (Two), a bugbear (Ba-rak) and a female human rogue (Sue).

As the group approaches these new adventurers the Warforged steps up to stop them.  “Hello.” He states in a monotone voice.

“Hello.   We have come to see and pay our respects to this great warrior.” Replies the barbarian.

“Well…. Here I am.   Give me your respect.” Quips the bugbear merrily (with his hand inches away from his heavy mace).

The goblin thinks of three ways to kill the scarred Bugbear.

The bugbear has no hair from his knees down with heavy burn scars.

[DM NOTE:  this is the second time “this” bugbear has been seen here.  Each time as a different person.  One player knows this bugbear from a prior campaign-  Piik from Eldeen Heroes.   WTF  The player is confused but keeps that his character (Khiis) doesn’t know this]

“You are no dragon.”

“Well, no.  But I am a great warrior.”

“Enough Ba-rak.   These people have traveled long as we have.   They deserve some slack from your idea of humor.”

“I am hurt.”

“Must be used to it by now.” States the orc.

Sour looks from the bugbear and two humans.

“We came in peace but if you want a fight…..” Begins Dan looking at Sue, their leader, whom has now stepped away from the dragon bones clearly wielding a dagger.

The warforged shifts to be between the barbarian and his leader.  “It is okay Two.   They are tired.”

Dan looks up at the dragon remains again then stats it is time to go.   

“Well…. That was disappointing.” Says the scarred bugbear once they have left.

“We have things to do yet.  Like finding your “twin” in the ruins.”

BARRAKAS 28,1000

“You seemed truly taken back by the bones.  Why?” asks Xena.

The barbarian barely shrugs.   His mind is elsewhere.

Payback is just happy they found a small plot of land to sleep on.

RHAAN 1, 1000

It is late in the day before they reach a large section of glass.   They find an opening with the remains of a ruin there.  Only the stone floor remains and even this is cracked and crumbling at the corners.   Still, it is enough to comfortably sprawl out to sleep.

Dan rolls over and whispers to Xena.   He wonders if she is the kind of adventurer that is active at night.  She looks at him in a mix of approval and distain.  As a follower of The Fury, she is okay with this but quite frankly, she is tired and annoyed he ignored her all day.   She is not here for sex.    Well…. Not just that.

She rolls over and  tells him to go to sleep.


----------



## megamania

Dragon Bones


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 202
”BUSY MORNING” 
04/29/18

RHAAN 2, 1000

At daybreak Payne hears something.  He can not place it.  The goblin and Xena being up for prayers hear it-  wings.   They look to the sky and see the cause.  Part horse and part eagle…. A Hippogriff.  But one unlike any other.  It has calls out with a screech and flies with hesitation.   It is slightly discolored.  It has orange and brown coloration.   

It turns and dives at the startled group as they call for the others to awaken.   The sonic screech it uses for echo location also acts as a stunning blast.   Everyone keeps their wits about themselves and awaken quickly.  The goblin runs towards its charge and leaps into the air.  The enchanted wounding blade slices the underbelly of the creature as it begins to sweep upwards.  Payne finishes it off as he blasts it.  It crashes into the obsidian and slides down in three pieces.

“Uh!” is all the just awoken orc can muster as the intestines seem to wiggle on their own.

They pick up camp and prepair to move on.  Xena calls up fresh water to freshen up with (teasing both Dan and Payback with the washing) and having some of the water land in a bowl for the goblin.

As they begin to leave a shriek of pain can be heard from the direction of the Hidden.  They turn with weapons readied and find…. A Bronze Dragon Wrymling struggling to stay in the air,  falters towards them. As it falls dots of bright color can be seen on it.   Dragon Beetles!   The Dragon Fear!  A few dozen beetles about 1-1 ½ inches in size scurry about it.  They chew at the young scales and burrow into the draconic flesh.   They are killing the young dragon!

Dan rushes to it hoping to save it.  Khiis rushes to it to sacrifice it to the Keeper.  The others merely hold their ground still transfixed by what they are witnessing. The dragon rolls about hoping to crush the beetle swarm.  Despite to save it and hoping it survives the flames, the barbarian breathes out a fire that kills many beetles but also blackens the weakened scales.  The remaining beetles chew undaunted.   The goblin can not get close enough to grapple for a killing blow.   A second flame burst and Dan is nearly in tears.   He begins to pull and pick at the beetles as he can.  The tossing and turning of the dragon makes it difficult.   When he does get one he flings it away to try for another.  In this time the beetle bounces and skids to a stop and scurries directly back to the victum.

Xena and Payback step on a few before they run back.   Soon they kill the last of the beetles but…. It is too late.

In draconic…… (so young it hasn’t learned the common language)  “Ohhhhh….. my parents will be so mad…. At me.   They said…. They said not to come here……the dragon fear….. has come.   I didn’t believe them……but I saw…. And now …. I have experienced…. The Dragon Fear…….”

Dan slumps and cradles the dead dragon.  Unknown to the goblin, their spiritual beliefs were similar.   It’s parents were followers of the druid sect-  Children of Winter.

The barbarian from the land of dragons buries the wyrmling in the few areas that allow for it here.  It has been a busy and hard day so far.


----------



## megamania

Poor widdle thing.....


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 203
”GREY DUSK ORC AMBUSH” 
04/29/18

RHAAN 2, 1000

The group has buried the dead dragon and are beginning to ration their food rations.   Xena has proven that water is not an issue but food is.   They have seen nothing edible in New Water since they entered it days ago.

Payback will not admit it, but he is lost.   The stars are not from Siberys.   Even the sun seems…. Different.   The moons are clearly wrong.  From twelve there are maybe 2-4.    This has gone from strange to horribly wrong.

They advance through an area with very vibrant green vegetation and moving New Water to the Obsidian Wall.   The orc ranger follows the current and finds a wide opening in the wall…. Complete with a very high waterfall.  As they debate what to do, they discover they have been carefully followed…. By the Grey Dusk Orcs!   About two dozen of them!

Pinned in by the advancing orcs and the waterfall that is walled in by sharp glass, they have no choice-  they need to defend themselves.

Xena panics and begins to cast a spell while taking cover behind Dan.   Her confusion spell strikes nearly everyone-  party and orcs alike.   Payback takes several hard hits while everyone else has avoided the first rally.  Payne has seemly committed suicide as he runs off the waterfall much to the delight of the orcish leader.   Suddenly, he and nearly everyone there are striking at everyone else.

It is a full melee.  Payback…. Startled and angry at his passenger raises his double axe so that the handle strikes the goblin across the bridge of his nose.   Angry at the assault, and also under the spell effect, he stabs twice downward blindly.   First he strikes the eye patch (nat 1) then he stabs deep (nat 20 and near max dam) into the remaining eye.  Between the blows from the other orcs and this….. Payback goes down with a bloody splash.

Xena and Dan (both out of range of the spell) are amazed as three orcs swing at the same time and behead each other (rolled once for the three nat 20, confirmed with a nat 20- house rules- auto kill).
A few orcs that were out of range throw javelins at the now flying Warlock.  They miss but does he as he is taken back by the three orcs killing each other.  No one saw what happened to ranger.

As orcs drop, the survivors leap to the next closest surviving orcs and the goblin.  Riding the floating body towards the waterfalls, the goblin kills orcs as he can.   The Keeper would expect no less.

Shortly there are no orcs left (not even Payback whom has floated over the falls).   Finding a path near the waterfalls they step onto dry land.  The goblin had difficulty doing this as the water was chest high and with a strong current.  Dan, his new ride, helps him.

“Did anyone see which orc killed him?”  asks the Cleric of The Fury.  Her emotions are building and screaming for release and vengeance.

Wisely the goblin allows them to think it was an orc.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 204
”DEROS FRIST” 
04/29/18

RHAAN 2, 1000	NEW WATER

The orc looks deeply into her crystal ball.  She watches from the safety of her tower on the NE side of The New Water near The Hidden.   She has first sent her orc raiders and thieves onto the shores of Yrlag’s outer regions to scare away or distract would-be adventurers as instructed by The Master of Hidden Secrets.   Then she began to send them after specific groups getting too close to her master’s activities.

She is running out orc minions.

She watches the largest of her remaining forces stalk a group on the NW corner of The Hidden.  They have followed them for three hours now.  They use the towers of shards to cover them as they follow.  The group has made a mistake.  They have gone close to a tall waterfall.  She smiles as the orcs move in to pounce for the easy kill.

Then she witnesses a tiefling caste a spell she knows all too well.  Confusion.

Then there is sheer chaos and destruction.  It pleases her until she sees how her orcs are doing.   They are killing each other rather than just the group!    Nooooo!    She screams and magically slams a pile of books onto the floor.    She is nearly foaming at the mouth.

“Without my minions I will need to do this myself!”

She drops a cloth over the ball even as the dead ranger orc washes over the waterfall.   She storms into another room to collect items.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 205
”FROM THE CREATION SCHEMA COMES…..” 
04/29/18

RHAAN 2, 1000   NIGHT TIME AT YRLAG

An airship with battle scars slowly flies down the river from Eldeen at night.   The fiery ring is mere feet from the water’s surface.  Fish too close to the surface are shocked by the sudden heat.  Some float to the surface gasping to process oxygen from the suddenly heated water.

If the commander of the ship knew…. It wouldn’t bother him at the least.

The vampiric looking Cleric of Vol stands at the bow.  His billowing dark green robes flap about his arms and hips.   He watches the oncoming lights.   Lights from small controlled torches and cold fire lanterns.   He also sees a brighter light.  A ring in the air above the primitive settlement.

It has been a long time since he was near Vollax and his man servant Quintos.  They are sadistic and ruthless.   Beyond that, the cleric has little respect for him.  They each rose in power at roughly the same pace.   Then about three years ago, Vol herself, asked him to seek the six pieces of a very powerful artifact- The Creation Schema.   Something he would have had if not for Kim ir’Elderich and that damned halfling Cedious.  Vollax was placed on a mission involving a few Draconic Prophecies Vol thought she and her other generals had deciphered them correctly.   She is not convinced he is taking this assignment seriously.    Gussa is also here doing her own thing…. As usual.

Vollax is not expecting me.  I will enjoy this.

As they seem to float over the first of the docks, he sees people looking up.  Some are pointing, others seek shelter, either way-  they pay respect to the arrival of the new lord and master.  Best yet, people on Vollax’s ship have begun to panic.

It is not an easy docking at the lighthouse where Vollax already has docked.   But it is done.   As one Blood of Vol cleric rises to walk onto the lighthouse so does another.

Vollax has a stern and unhappy look on his face.  “Is that you Garrow?”


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 206
”ABERRANT HUGE SPIDERS OF THE HIDDEN” 
05/06/18

RHAAN 2, 1000   LATE AFTERNOON INSIDE THE HIDDEN

The four “adventurers” walk along a cliff edge.  To their back is sharp and hot black glass and on the other side of the 3-6 foot wide pathway is a hundred foot cliff into the jungles of The Hidden.  This is how the group learns their fearless leader has a fear.  He fears heights.  He gets a few burns and cuts as he inches along the glass

The warlock- Payne- has taken the easy route.  He is flying.  Khiis  happily strolls along…. Thinking private dark and deadly thoughts.  Thoughts of The Keeper and The Web.  He loses his happy thoughts shortly as they reach a dead end.  The path continues but on the other side of a fast moving river.  A series of cascading water falls with black glass protruding from the edges and within promise a painful death.

Also on the other side is a statue.  As the others consider how to cross the dangerous waterway, the warlock flies over to it.  It depicts a life-sized wizard with huge bulging eyes and a tiny mouth.  He has no nose.  Instead of hands holding a staff, each of the fingers are tentacles that wrap around the shaft of the quarterstaff. 

“How to cross?” asks the barbarian.

“Rope?” suggests the cleric of The Fury.

“I have.  What of it?”

“Perhaps Payne can fly it to the statue- anchor it.  Then fly back and hold it as we cross carefully.”

“It may work.” Agrees Dan.

The goblin watches as the rope is collected and stretched from statue to them.  Then the flyer pulls it taught.   “Who is first?”

Everyone looks at her as she suggested it first.  She silently motions to herself.  “Me?”  She at each.  The goblin has a strange hard to read look on his green wrinkled face.

She walks up to the line and makes a few grand motions in the air and holds her palm to the other side then to the water before her.  She looks over her shoulder to the three there waiting for her and quickly-  incredibly quickly runs over to the far side.   Dan notes her feet never even get wet.

Next is the goblin.   He swings up onto the rope and shimmies across using his arms and legs along with a belt.   Half way across he notes the long fall if he fell into the water and were to be swept away.  The big barbarian has to go next.   This thought brings a smirk to the killer.

Dan swallows hard as he grasps the rope.   As he leans onto the rope and his foot hits the water a strong breeze comes from no where.  The wind shifts the flyer and the rope goes slightly slack.  He sucks in his breath as he braces himself.   The goblin frowns as he stops his slide and the rope grows taunt again.  He struggles to cross as the heavier body is harder for the flying warlock to support.  Once he is near the edge Xena reaches out and grasps his hand.  He finds himself with better footing and easily steps onto the land.

They reclaim the rope and look over the statue briefly once more but as a group.  The warlocks tries to detect magic on it or within it but finds nothing.  They continue on the path onto a new narrow cliffside walkway.  Dan the barbarian is not impressed.

Luckily for him, Payne finds a hidden path that cuts back and forth down the cliffside into the valley below.  They reach the bottom and look about.  New Water, strange too vibrate green and nearly glowing yellow plants, vines and flowers fill the area.  Strange, mostly orange, sand and pebbles make up the land.   Mixed in the orange are red, blue, yellow, green and a few scarce purple pebbles.  The warlock looks at this and more.

“There is a river not far away.”

They cut through the strange alien brush and reach a slow moving river about thirty feet wide.  There are dozens of smaller waterways leading into the main river.

They are about to cross when the warlock calls out a warning.  Three strange mutated huge water striders are floating down the river slowly.   The group attack them quickly.

The warlock strikes from above.  Xena castes a blast of pure sunlight onto one.  Dan charges across the water…. No.   He charges on top of the water and strikes a strider deeply. The goblin goes to move out and instead trips on the water and is submerged.  He surfaces and finds the priestess next to him, on land.

“Need help little man?”  She is enjoying the goblin’s disposition.  Especially as the gentle current begins to pull him away from her.  His look of disgust is priceless.  If she did intend to share her spell with him, he would not accept it.

The two spiders go down quickly as the first one has crawled, smoking, with black curled up legs under it.  The warlock finishes it off quickly.


----------



## megamania

Aberrant Huge Spiders (Striders)


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
12  NEW TEAM ENTERS THE HIDDEN
SEGMENT 207
”RAIDERS OF A FRUIT TREE” 
05/06/18

RHAAN 2, 1000   LATER AFTERNOON INSIDE THE HIDDEN

Twenty minutes later, further down the river Payne spots something rising out of the forest.  Something very large and off white.  He also sees something between them and this object.   A tree that looks out of place (it’s the first they have seen) and an ogre is picking at its fruit.

Given no reason to, he attacks the ogre.  At this point he sees the group of gnolls that were directing the giant-kin.  Oops.  Oh well.

The gnolls were hidden by large and tall shards of glass.  They move around it and find the main group flatfooted but at a distance.  They attack with their bows raining arrows onto the unsuspecting group. Paniced by the surprise, Xena releases a spell of confusion.   It has no affect on them.  (incredibly all passed) Dan hurries up to attack them but by using the shards for cover.  Khiss holds back.  He really doesn’t like these wet environments.   Xena asks if he wants to run on water.  “At what cost?”

“Fine-  drown you little twirp.” And she casts Confusion once more but at a different spot.   Many suddenly stop and babble including the Ogre.  A few gnolls defy her attempts to disrupt them.  One, a cleric of The Mockery, calls up a spiritual weapon to attack the flying armored “man”.

Dodging the floating weapon of faith, the warlock further attacks the ogre whom is nearly defenseless.  Dan , charging on the water’s surface,  begins to take down babbling gnolls ones by one.   A better skilled fighter holds back the barbarian.   This ranger switches from bow to sword as the barbarian moves in.   The barbarian drives him into the glass.   Pushing and driving the gnoll back and forth on the glass, the leather armor begins to slice apart.   The cleric is about to attack him with a spell from behind but the tiefling follower of The Fury strikes first.  A hold spell stops her in her tracks.  Unlike her, Xena moves up to attack in melee.  With her rapier she attacks the gnoll priestess but after the first strike her will to survive overcomes the spell.   But the gnoll sees what is happening as the ogre falls from repeated elderitch blasts from the flying warlock.

She decides to flee.   With her magical kama having faded away, Payne easily now concentrates on her.  The last three gnolls go down quickly.

After looting the bodies for whatever they happened to have they then heal and patch themselves up.

After the warlock mentions the white hillside ahead of them along the river, they head to it.

Though late in the day, they head for it.    Finally reaching it, it is more like a large white mound made of a course sand-paper like shell.  They circle it but find no entrance.   Birds of many sizes fly and circle the mound.  Deciding to look into the birds, the goblin easily begins to climb it.   The others follow.

As the sun begins to set, they find an opening near the top.  Large bird dropping and an occasional feather doesn’t seem to worry the adventurers.   They peer into the sheer darkness and find a room with two exits.

Time to camp.


----------



## megamania

Do gnolls smell like wet dogs?


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
13  THE PALE MOUND
SEGMENT 208
”TO KILL AN “EAGLE” FAMILY“
05/12/18

RHAAN 2, 1000   JUST AFTER DARK WITHIN THE PALE MOUND

Khiis settles in the back corner of the room.  He trusts no one here.  Xena and Dan lay down near each other on an opposite corner from the goblin.  Payne stays up to guard.   Though not spoken out loud, it is understood that the warlock is not a normal person and is most likely undead.

About an hour later, just as the sun sets, he hears something in the next room.   A rustling sound with a quiet shriek.    He doesn’t investigate it as he also hears something outside.   Flapping sounds with a quiet thump.  Instead of waking anyone, the warlock lines himself up with the short tunnel leading into the Mound.    Something blocks out the star light and thus the warlock fires away with his elderitch blasts.

The creature screeches and tries to hurry into the room.   A second blast is released as the the very large giant Eagle is about to enter the room.  Xena and Dan awaken and get up to aid the defense of the room.  The goblin rolls over to sleep more.  

The eagle is killed before it gets into the room where its sheer size wouldn’t work against it.  At this point they see the creature is not normal.  It has red enlarged eye, tentacles and patches of no feathers but instead tough scaly green skin.

RHAAN 3, 1000   

Khiis rolls over and awakens in the morning.  The others are awake already and quietly discussing things including Xena doing her usual renewal of spells and creation of water to shower before everyone.  Then his wary eyes go to the entrance and he sees a mutated head and one wing of a large ugly eagle.

“By the souls of the Keeper!  This is what happens as a Sleeper?  If my sleep was any Deeper… It would only become Creepier!” growls and calls out the goblin slipping back into his rhyming habit.  “Explain before I complain!”

“Too late Lil’ man.” Says the naked tiefling picking up her leather armor and thigh high boots of red leather.

Dan, still staring at her while telling himself to ignore her, merely grunts at the concerned goblin.

The greedy goblin checks his pack and his belt.  Everything is as it should.    Everything being in order he breaks down to his primal instincts.   He walks over to the eagle and considers what would be the prime piece.

Then they hear it.   Quiet sounds…. In the next room over.   Looking to each other, they pick up weapons (Xena quickly gets the last boot on) and they move towards the adjoining room.

Those with dark vision spot several large nests with three eagles (also aberrant) and many babies just hatched.  The warlock attacks without warning.   This heartless and merciless attack bothers Xena.  The Fury calls to her.   The husband has been killed.  The mothers and children are defenseless before them and they are not attacking.   Instead the mothers are trying to protect their young.

Dan, wielding a sun rod, rushes past her and attacks a mother bird.   The warlock kills a young chick…. One with blue lifeless tentacles growing from its neck and chest.   The barbarian kills the animal he started on and suddenly finds himself unable to move (Hold Person by Xena hoping the eagle would get in a shot or two)  All of the eagles are killed except for one chick.  The small “bird” goes berserk and attacks the warlock.  It succeeds through a magical effect but scratches the armored warlock all the same.  He utterly destroys the bird out of a mix of embarrassment and rage.

Dan goes back to the camp room where he can be alone with Xena.  She is kneeling down next to the dead male eagle.  She is whispering something to herself.   “We were concidering cutting up this bird for food.”

“Blade.” She asks with her hand out.  She has only a club and her god’s rapier for use.    Suddenly in a crazed fury, she begins to strike at the animal.  Dan is startled as are the others as they watch her from behind…. A safe distance behind her.

[ DM NOTE:  The Player of Xena rolls a d20 with any change / encounter of conditions.  The result is how she responds.   She is very unstable and unpredictable]


----------



## megamania

Giant aberrational Eagle family


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
13  THE PALE MOUND
SEGMENT 209
”TO TELEPORT OR NOT TO TELEPORT“
05/12/18

RHAAN 3, 1000   WITHIN THE PALE MOUND

To leave the Eagle’s nesting area requires going through doorways blocked by iron bars.  The goblin tries to squeeze through between the bars but can not.   They can see a lever that presumably will open the bars.  As the goblin looks for a way in, the warlock concentrates  and seems to split in two as he appears on the other side of the bars while still standing there….. very still.

He pulls on the lever and the door noisily slides open.  He waves for them to go through, enjoying the fact he succeeded where the goblin failed.

Learning from the use of the sun rod earlier, they go without a light source.  Only Dan can not see in the dark.  He asks for a guide and Xena takes his hand.   After a few steps, she comments about needing the use of her hands to caste spells.  She takes his hand and places it firmly on her left buttock. She looks over her shoulder winks.  “This should work.”   Dan goes with it.

The hallway has an exit to the right and turns to the left.   They go down the closest branch.  They find a pile of small crates and barrels.   Payne begins to pry open a few crates.    Nothing, nothing then he finds a coiled up rope (Animated Rope), five CLW potions, and a small gold statue of a Displacer Beast.  The goblin, with his weaker strength gets a late start.  He finds three potions of CSW and two crystal colored rods- Red and Orange.

Xena and Dan remain behind them watching for trouble or fondling for trouble.

Bored with this, Payne moves forward deeper into the hallway.  It deadends with a ten foot round mirror on the floor.   A teleportation disk!

The warlock knows what it is but not how it works or where it goes.   He grabs a box that Khiis was about to open.  The goblin clings to it for a few short steps before letting go as the warlock throws the box and its spilling remains (glass beads) and waits for them to disappear.

Nothing.

“Need either a command word or a living thing to be there….. not a box.” Xena says while watching with mixed interest.  Dan’s hand is moving about.

The goblin smiles and motions for the warlock to step onto the disk.  “Where does it lead to?”

“Only one way to know for sure.” Adds the follower of The Fury.

“Not today.” Comments Payne whom frowns within his helmet and moves back to the original hallway.


----------



## megamania

That is one BIG Living Spell


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
13  THE PALE MOUND
SEGMENT 210
”BIG ASS LIVING SPELL“
05/12/18

RHAAN 3, 1000   WITHIN THE PALE MOUND

As the group go around the corner of this hallway there is a throbbing glow.  Not daunted, they continue forward.   The warlock is first to reach the large room where the glowing is coming from.  “Is this…. A Living Spell?” he wonders out loud.

A giant 30ft around glob with static and lightning crackling off of it.    Damn.    And its moving.    Closer.  Khiis has wisely stayed behind.  Very far behind.  He continues to back up to be safe.  

A crackling tentacle smacks the warlock.  The slam hurts but the stored up electrical charge is incredibly strong.   He is quick to remove himself from harm.  Dan stands his ground and breathes in to burst out fire.   Xena casts magical energy into the spell effect.   For that, she is struck also and she is quick to retreat (3/4 of her HP in one strike and damage rolled was low).

They stay out of its reach and attack at range.  It takes time but they destroy the mindless giant magical ooze.   Immediate healing is done for Payne and Xena.

There are two doors out of this large room.  A small exit next to the doorway they used to enter the room and a huge double door on the other side.  Dan goes to the double doors.  They are closed but not locked.   Dan, deciding the hell with everyone, pulls out his sun rod and wanders over to the double doors.  He pushes and pushes with little luck.   

“Need help?” asks Xena as she makes a muscle and suggests she will push the door open herself.  The proud barbarian grits his teeth and pushes harder.   The door slowly opens. 

Inside the room is a checkered room of dark and light grey squares.    On the far side is a doorway with bars.   Another doorway is on the far end on the left.  The barbarian begins to walk into the room and he hears a soft moan.   He stops dead in his tracks.  Xena leans into the room and looks around for the source.  Nothing.

The barbarian steps to the side and after a few more moans he then spots a brief flash followed by a glow at his feet.   The goblin looks around next.    “You move too slow.    If you walk on the light grey it will glow.   Walk on the dark and it will Moan.”

Xena raises an eyebrow at that.  His Rhyme was off but his observation was correct.

The warlock glides just above the surface of the magical floor and checks on the barred door.  It leads back to where the nests are.  Dead eagles are still here which he has a quiet satisfaction looking at the dead he specifically caused.

Dan walks down the short hallway to a barred off room.  He can see what looks like a dark, almost black, metal furnace with white hot cinders and orange flames rising from it.  There is no signs of anyone else within.

The lock to the barred door has the key still within it.  It will not turn.  “Khiis-  your assistance please.”

The goblin is already there looking.   Before he can find anything, the warlock dimension doors into the room.


----------



## megamania

THE HIDDEN: BEYOND NEW WATER
13  THE PALE MOUND
SEGMENT 211
”ARTIFACT FROM AN OLD AGE“
05/12/18

RHAAN 3, 1000   WITHIN THE PALE MOUND

Payne sees no obvious reasons to not approach this…. Furnace.   He looks around the room.  It is small and seems impractical for a work space.  The walls are simple.   He looks back at the group whom are all at the bars waiting.

He looks into the flames.  This is obviously magical in nature.    He wonders if it is a furnace or a kiln.   Maybe a forge even.   He stares into the incredibly hot flame.   There is something within but he cannot make it out.

With a dagger, he tries to poke through the flames.   His hand is singed despite his unnatural resistance to harm- especially flame.   Holding his steaming hand, he looks into the flames again.   He spots something he has dislodged within the coals….. the hilt of a sword.   Curious.

Xena can not help herself.  She gasps as she witnesses the warlock reaching into the flames.  He growls from the pain.  The fires that overtake his resistance and damage reduction.   Then the pain stops as he grasps the leather bound grip and removes the sword from the flames.

Clearly it is magical.  The aura of magic shines on it.  There are runes on it.  He can not read the runes.  Looking closer he sees what he believes were runes on the pommel but looking closer, it is not runes but images.

“What do you have?” asks almost pleading the goblin.  His greed and desire growing by the minute.

“Just a moment more.  It’s a sword.” And he looks closer that the pommel.   There are four heads of dragons etched into it.   Red, Black, Blue and a White.    Curious….. there is a circle in the center with a small black arrow.  It is pointed to the Red dragon.   Slowly the warlock begins to understand.

He uses his magic to shift beyond the bars once more.  “There are runes on here that I cannot read.”

Xena glances at it.  “Some of that is orc.   Or at least I think it is.”

Dan looks at it over her shoulder.  “And draconic.”

“You speak draconic?” asks the warlock with some surprise.

“I come from the Land of Dragons.   I learned your common second.  I grew up speaking draconic.”

The goblin takes note of this.   Contacts to the dragons…….

Together they read it as best as they can.  “Together, Orc and Dragon, we breath power and wield the Mighty Surocose.  Together we can defend the helpless from the twisted realms and truly unnatural.”

“That image on the bottom….   Is that a dial?” asks the goblin.

[DM NOTE:  Longsword +1  set dial for +1d6 extra damage based on dragon’s breath weapon type.  Also gain Resistance 10 of matching energy type.  Also the sword is Intelligent but slumbering still]

“That sword…. It speaks to me.  I can use it better than you.  Better than any of you.” Declares Dan the Barbarian.

“How much?” says the warlock.  “I like gold.”

The barbarian lists what he has.   It is not enough.

The goblin clears his throat.

The three look down at him.

“Sounds like you need a loan.”  Says the goblin with a very large grin.

“Don’t trust him.” Xena says then steps away.  She wants nothing to do with this.

“Would 200 more gold work?” asks the goblin to the warlock.

“He doesn’t have it.”

“But IF he did?”

Silence as he thinks about it.  “Yes.”

The goblin jumps for joy within his own mind as he then turns to the barbarian.  “I can offer it but there will be interest.”

Fearful of the amount he looks at the sword.  His desperation to hold it overwhelms his common sense.  “How much?  What are your terms?”’

“Not much.   It is truly a beautiful sword.    And to think, by it’s word, a dragon created it.   25%.”

“Don’t” whispers Xena.   She strongly suspects this goblin has connections with Yrlag’s thieves guild- The Web.

“25%?”

“Per week.”

The barbarian does some quick math.    They are over a week’s travel just to return to Yrlag.  “In my land, we barter fairly.  No interest.   Even trade only.”

The goblin begins to persist but feels he may lose the deal.   Less money is better than none.  Lord Spyder will be most pleased.  “What terms do you offer then?”

The negations continue for several minutes.   In the end, for the 200 gold the goblin gets several thousand gold of goods he has collected.  He has made much money today.

They agree on it and items are transferred and the sword given to the barbarian.

He is happy as he takes practice swings with it as they walk back to the last exit they didn’t take.   It leads to a stairway leading down.


----------



## megamania

Forge


----------



## megamania

Down players so I fear this campaign is over.


----------

